# What not to do at Disney?



## LovesTimone

When reading all the wonderful ideas and information on the board.I know each of us has seen something or witnessed something that you could not believe that someone would do at Disney or in public. So I was thinking about sharing those moments. 
Please remember to use only disney friendly terms. This is for fun.

Well here's mine " What not to do at Disney" - . 
My DH, DD, DD-Bff, DBL, DN, and myself where at typhoon lagoon and this woman was playing with her children as they came off the slide near the wave pool. No problem there, My husband and I were being lounge chair lizards and noticed a group of men, young men and boys intently watching the slide, I said to my husband I wonder what they are watching, well about that time she gave us a "rear end" view  the string that covered her "rear end" was about the size of a thread.( very south beach)  First let me say that she had a very nice shape, and did look great in the suit. But the show that she was putting on was really not family oriented. I know that everyone has the right to wear whatever, but it should be appropriate. The lady next to me looked up to see what we were talking about and found her DH and 2 sons staring. Needless to say she was not happy. The crowd of men was so noticeable that one of the CM came over and asked what was going on? The poor young girl turn about 3 shades of red, she walked off then about 2 minutes later a other CM came out and spoke to her and she went and put on some bottoms.


----------



## pooh2001

We saw a Mom breastfeeding her child - not so descretely on a bench by the large fountians in EPCOT.  We thought she and her baby could find a more secluded place to breastfeed her child. This was during the Flower and Garden festival in EPCOT.


----------



## SiAmCrAzY

Thin white pants in the rain or on a water ride are a poor choice if you wish to remain modest


----------



## growinupdisney

Don't fight! I hate to see couples and parents fighting! It's WDW the happiest place on Earth! I always try to be in a good mood while i'm there and ignore certain things that would normally aggravate me while i'm in WDW.


----------



## snarlingcoyote

If I never again see a parent yelling at a child over some small, minor matter that boils down to the parent being tired and cranky and taking it out on the kid it will be too soon, but at Disney?  I think it should be a felony offense; heck, I think for that one thing we should bring back horsewhipping.


----------



## tinkerbell198530

Don't smoke in non smoking areas


----------



## LockShockBarrel

Don't change your kid out in the open then rinse it off in the drinking fountains a la the baby bidet.

Don't let your kids, or anyone else for that matter, pee in the shrubbery. 

Don't yell at a CM because you "didn't know" about FPs. I watched a girl get verbally beatdown by some crazy in the standby line at TSM because "I waited 2 hours and you keep letting those people in the other line go in first because you like playing god!!!!!"

Don't cut in line

Don't go without ADR's and freak out because you can walk into the popular restaurants.


----------



## JoShan1719

Those people who discretely try to step passed you in line, like you won't notice? Yeah, I see you. Stop. We're all waiting the same amount of time as you, have a little bit of patience. I know how we all tell people to start taking walks before they come to Disney so they'll be ready, I think people should start training their patience too. Go to the bank on Friday after everyone gets off work and just wait in line. It'll teach you patience.


----------



## tinkerbell198530

LockShockBarrel said:


> Don't change your kid out in the open then rinse it off in the drinking fountains a la the baby bidet.
> 
> Don't let your kids, or anyone else for that matter, pee in the shrubbery.
> 
> Don't yell at a CM because you "didn't know" about FPs. I watched a girl get verbally beatdown by some crazy in the standby line at TSM because "I waited 2 hours and you keep letting those people in the other line go in first because you like playing god!!!!!"
> 
> Don't cut in line
> 
> Don't go without ADR's and freak out because you can walk into the popular restaurants.



gross


----------



## dancer4life22

dont do something bad on purpose then act stupid. 

dont cut lines

these go back to a story:
we were at universal and could do the fast line since we were staying in a universal resort (the royal pacific) well were getting in ilne for men in black and we see a girl and a boy probably in there early 20's hiding behind a tree. as were walking up we see them jump over the fence to get in the fast line and go in obviously not realizing they check to see if you have hotel cards twice in line (once at the beginning and once at the end of the line) so i say to my dad "did they just cut" and he says "ya but it doesnt matter theyll get caught forget it". so we get to the second card checkpoint and the lady checking asks them "wheres your card" the girl gives her this face and says "o this is the fastline right?" we all just looked at her like "yes" she says "my mom is in a wheelchair and has our cards because she couldnt get on the ride due to her disability" my dad notices her lying and says "you cut the line we saw you" she starts flipping out at my dad and the guy she was with says "give up we got caught" wellll the lady checking the cards let her in anyway!!!!!!! i was furious anyway of course when we got off the ride we saw them leave alone. no one in a wheelchair. to top it off as we were walking by the ride later we saw some1 enter... in a wheelchair.


----------



## ccgirl

Don't try to squeeze between my two children to watch the parade at the last minute while we have been sitting there for one hour.  

Don't change your baby on the bathroom floor - gross!  

Don't sit on someone's ECV to get a better view of the parade.  

Don't use your hands to get things off the buffet.  The tongs are there for a reason people!!

Don't use fastpasses from years past.

All of these happened and they are only the ones that immediately came to mind.  I'm sure I could think of more if time allowed.


----------



## mrslur

Please don't yell at your child while they are throwing up in public.


----------



## wezee

I will never use a pool towel again at POFQ, after witnessing a woman change a child's diaper, while laying on a pool towel ( on a lounger). Plus.......wait for it...... she used the pool towel to wipe the "doo-doo" from the child's behind.  Double Gross!!!!!!


----------



## frtchr

pooh2001 said:


> We saw a Mom breastfeeding her child - not so descretely on a bench by the large fountians in EPCOT.  We thought she and her baby could find a more secluded place to breastfeed her child. This was during the Flower and Garden festival in EPCOT.



A mom feeding her baby was offensive to you?  Sad.


----------



## Cdn Gal

Don't spit-ewwee- totally gross


----------



## LovesTimone

I was talking to DH he said to post this one for him.
Don't over drink at Epcot, get on the bus and and start having way to much PDA. No one wants to watch you act like,2 sucker fish and a octopus, Please Have respect for the young children and families that are on the bus, or for that matter don't do it in the park either. We witnessed this on more than one occasion. 

Grosssssssss


----------



## denised627

Don't walk through a smoking area and choke and gag and wave your hand in front of your face.  You have a map use it and besides you are OUTSIDE...get over it.

As for the breastfeeding...there is a place for that and it is not in public!!!  Find a private spot and be discreet cover the child with a blanket.  NOONE wants to see your ****s!


----------



## shua321

denised627 said:


> Don't walk through a smoking area and choke and gag and wave your hand in front of your face.  You have a map use it and besides you are OUTSIDE...get over it.
> 
> As for the breastfeeding...there is a place for that and it is not in public!!!  Find a private spot and be discreet cover the child with a blanket.  NOONE wants to see your ****s!



Breastfeeding is a natural and beautiful experience that should be celebrated, not criminalized.   No mother should ever feel ashamed or be forced to go into hiding to feed her baby!


----------



## Disney93

Plan ahead, get to the parade routes early....Don't sit in front of people that were there first. Taller people can always stand behind and lets the kids and moms sit. Be careful when pushing a stroller...don't hit the ones walking ahead of you. Smokers need to smoke in the designated areas only, nonsmokers please stay away. Hold on to your children, not everyone in the parks is a nice person, we've found a bad one at the Disney Studios. When riding the bus or other transportation, let the lady holding the baby or older guests sit. If you have a seat, maybe you can hold your child and offer a seat to someone else. When ordering food in the parks, know what you want before getting to the head of the line, keep the line moving. Remember the CM's are there to help and a Thank You sure goes a long ways. The most important "do" is have fun


----------



## honeydiane1953

Not cancelling a reservation is bad.  Some family would love to take your place but the restaurant is waiting for you to get there.  Not cool.


----------



## mouseketeer_mom

I'm pointing the finger at my own family 

Let me start by saying we live in a fairly rural area on about 28 acres.  When my DS4 (at the time) would be outside playing with his siblings he would occassionaly follow his older brother to stand behind the barn and... ahem, urinate. Fast forward through a winter of indoor plumbing use only, we find ourselves in Epcot.

You guessed it!  While traveling through world showcase, DH and I stopped to consult the map. When we were finished we looked up to DS4 deeply entrenched in foilage off the path. Little blonde head sticking out and his pants around his knees.

Now, I couldn't find anything in the rule book  but I'm pretty certain that this is a Disney no-no


----------



## denised627

shua321 said:


> Breastfeeding is a natural and beautiful experience that should be celebrated, not criminalized.   No mother should ever feel ashamed or be forced to go into hiding to feed her baby!



Yes bresatfeeding is natural and a beautiful experience to between mother and child..not the rest of the world!!  Just saying..keep it covered!!!


----------



## Robmom

wezee said:


> I will never use a pool towel again at POFQ, after witnessing a woman change a child's diaper, while laying on a pool towel ( on a lounger). Plus.......wait for it...... she used the pool towel to wipe the "doo-doo" from the child's behind.  Double Gross!!!!!!




 OMG.  That is unbelieveable!


----------



## jkstewart1800

denised627 said:


> As for the breastfeeding...there is a place for that and it is not in public!!!  Find a private spot and be discreet cover the child with a blanket.  NOONE wants to see your ****s!



Don't bring that fight here.... you won't win.


----------



## SiAmCrAzY

mouseketeer_mom said:


> I'm pointing the finger at my own family
> 
> Let me start by saying we live in a fairly rural area on about 28 acres.  When my DS4 (at the time) would be outside playing with his siblings he would occassionaly follow his older brother to stand behind the barn and... ahem, urinate. Fast forward through a winter of indoor plumbing use only, we find ourselves in Epcot.
> 
> You guessed it!  While traveling through world showcase, DH and I stopped to consult the map. When we were finished we looked up to DS4 deeply entrenched in foilage off the path. Little blonde head sticking out and his pants around his knees.
> 
> Now, I couldn't find anything in the rule book  but I'm pretty certain that this is a Disney no-no



 Not right, but still funny. My friends son (also 4) sleepwalks and confuses the kitchen trash can with the potty  they are planning a WDW trip for next year- hope he grows out of it before then


----------



## HockeyMomNH

denised627 said:


> As for the breastfeeding...there is a place for that and it is not in public!!!  Find a private spot and be discreet cover the child with a blanket.  NOONE wants to see your ****s!



You have been a member since 2006 and this is what you chose to post?  Please show some tolerance.  You eat in public, don't you? Why shouldn't a child?


----------



## ccgirl

Let's respect others opinions, while I don't share that opinion that does not make the poster wrong, just different.  Everyone has a right to their own opinions.


----------



## Brit_Jude

denised627 said:


> Don't walk through a smoking area and choke and gag and wave your hand in front of your face.  You have a map use it and besides you are OUTSIDE...get over it.
> 
> As for the breastfeeding...there is a place for that and it is not in public!!!  Find a private spot and be discreet cover the child with a blanket.  NOONE wants to see your ****s!



I just don't get it smoking is OK and it is offensive if people walk through it showing their distain but breastfeeding isn't OK.  You do not have to look if you are offended. When was the last time you complained about a Victoria's Secret commercial or the Sports Illustrated Swimsuit edition? You see more of those women's breasts and bodies than you usually see from a breastfeeding mother, and yet nobody seems to have a problem with seeing women strutting in their lingerie on a commercial during their favorite family sitcom. Obviously, most people in this country have no problem with the female form portrayed in a sexualized manner that is probably the problem. It's only when breasts are used for their intended purpose that most people get offended.


----------



## GaSleepingBeautyFan

LovesTimone said:


> I was talking to DH he said to post this one for him.
> Don't over drink at Epcot, get on the bus and and start having way to much PDA. No one wants to watch you act like,2 sucker fish and a octopus, Please Have respect for the young children and families that are on the bus, or for that matter don't do it in the park either. We witnessed this on more than one occasion.
> 
> Grosssssssss




Or in the hot tubs!! We saw a young man with his hand up a young woman's bikini top at the CR hot tub. The whole main pool area was full of kids. I walked over and told him to get a room because no one wants to see that. They left a few minutes later. 

I know I should've had a lifeguard do it but I'd rather have them watching the pool.


----------



## denised627

Breastfeeding is not offensive as long as the mother covers up that is all I'm saying.  There is no need for everyone to see her breasts in public.  Just as I don't want to see what kind of underwear a guy is wearing that has his pants around his knees.  

The reason I haven't posted before on this board is because I perfer another site and just thought I would revisit this one.  Guess I will go back to the other board where people can respect someone opinion!!!!


----------



## jkstewart1800

denised627 said:


> Breastfeeding is not offensive as long as the mother covers up that is all I'm saying.  There is no need for everyone to see her breasts in public.  Just as I don't want to see what kind of underwear a guy is wearing that has his pants around his knees.
> 
> The reason I haven't posted before on this board is because I perfer another site and just thought I would revisit this one.  Guess I will go back to the other board where people can respect someone opinion!!!!




as I mentioned before: Don't bring that fight here... you will NOT win.

let's get back on topic.

I'll mention one: Do not bring your mug from 3 years ago and fill up at the fountains.


----------



## Derby4me

I breastfed my daughter and in a way I admired the women who just pulled it out and did what needed to be done.  I couldn't even breastfeed my daughter in public covered up...I just lack the confidence.  I must admit I find it a little shocking but mostly because I could never do it myself.


----------



## iheartjacksparrow

When on a bus, don't let your kid take up 2 seats, and if you have a small enough child and the bus is crowded, just let them sit on your lap.

As for breastfeeding, WHO CARES!  There's naked women all over tv and I don't see many objections to that.  There's nothing wrong with feeding your child...get over it.


And what's the big deal about using mugs from 2 or 3 years ago?  
If we bought new mugs every year that would be about an extra $70 a year on mugs!  Yes,  I know it's not just for mugs, its for the drinks and I really do appreciate it. But disney's not going broke just because I don't get a new one every year, they're making thousands and thousands of $$ from me going 2-3x a yr.
If they're in good condition, I'm re-using them!


----------



## Luvchefmic

tinkerbell198530 said:


> Don't smoke in non smoking areas



Good one and don't say anything nasty to a smoker that just got out of their car and isn't even anywhere near the trams yet let alone the parks


----------



## tinkerbell198530

do not take a sip of your bevarge no mater how temting 

btw prob wont take my own advice


----------



## the ringmaster

iheartjacksparrow said:


> And what's the big deal about using mugs from 2 or 3 years ago?
> If we bought new mugs every year that would be about an extra $70 a year on mugs!  Yes,  I know it's not just for mugs, its for the drinks and I really do appreciate it. But disney's not going broke just because I don't get a new one every year, they're making thousands and thousands of $$ from me going 2-3x a yr.
> If they're in good condition, I'm re-using them!




Every time you steal from Disney, their profits don't go down their prices increase. so you complaining that you can't afford the mugs and "have" to use the old mugs means that you are stealing from everyone around you who are using the correct mug.


----------



## sdchickie

Don't push it if you are getting sick, take a day to rest. I learned the hard way and ended up having to take the auto train home because I was too sick to drive.


----------



## NY Disney fan

jkstewart1800 said:


> as I mentioned before: Don't bring that fight here... you will NOT win.



Disney World bends over backwards to provide wonderful, comfortable places for mothers and babies to breastfeed.  Why would someone not want that?  I'm all for breastfeeding but there is a time and a place for it.


----------



## sara74

NY Disney fan said:


> Disney World bends over backwards to provide wonderful, comfortable places for mothers and babies to breastfeed.  Why would someone not want that?  I'm all for breastfeeding but there is a time and a place for it.



There sure is!  And the time would be - when the baby is hungry, and the place would be - wherever you are at that time.  (assuming, of course, that safety isn't an issue.  

Breasts have been around for a lot longer than bottles, get used to them, they aren't going away.


----------



## onescgirl

I think when the bus is crowded, you should have your small child to sit in your lap to give a seat for someone that is having to stand.  My husband & I always had our kids (both 8 yrs old) to sit in our lap to give someone a seat. 

When watching the parades, we would get there early to get a good seat on the Main St. curb.  Once the parade started, my husband & I would stand (let our kids stay seated)  and would ask other small children that would be 
standing behind us have a seat in our spot.

As for breastfeeding. I agree I don't think anyone will win that debate, but I can give my opinion, right? 
I don't mind breastfeeding, yes it's natural.  But, I don't want to see a totally naked breast out in public. Keep it covered. Just like peeing is natural, but like people have said on this post, we don't want to see someones bottom or wee wee peeing in public.


----------



## troyer

If you see someone pushing a stroller don't run up just to cut in front of them and just suddenly stop where you get the back of your foot hit.

Don't touch my kid because you think he is cute he is not in a little animal he is a little kid this acctually happened several times last year when we went.


----------



## DisneyRookie2007

sara74 said:


> There sure is!  And the time would be - when the baby is hungry, and the place would be - wherever you are at that time.  (assuming, of course, that safety isn't an issue.
> 
> Breasts have been around for a lot longer than bottles, get used to them, they aren't going away.



I guess what I read into this whole agruement is people will do what they want, when they want - and will justify it any way they want - I wonder if the same aguement holds true when you have to urinate?  Parahrasing a previous poster...... "I guess the time would be when I have to go, and the place would be - wherever I am at the time. (assuming of course that safety isn't an issue).


----------



## DisneyRookie2007

Seriously though, no one is saying a hungry infant shouldn't be able to be breastfed in public - but wouldn't we all agreed that there is some etiquette involved ?


----------



## delaneyc52

If you have a stroller, do not think you can abandon the "rules of the road."   I've had more strollers smack me in the ankles without apology more times than I can count!!    Stroller etiquette please!!!


----------



## jkstewart1800

if a woman was standing on the grass, bare chested, hand expressing milk on the lawn in front of the castle I would ask her to go to the rest room - just as I would a man standing with his (you know what) out peeing on the grass. 

But a baby  (whose head and face covers most of the breast) who is eating from bottle or breast should be left alone.... whether it's at a restaurant, ride or the pool. 

and further more regardless of how we feel about this topic the law speaks for itself. A woman is allowed to breastfeed in public, anywhere and anytime that she is allowed to be. end of story.... now.... let's move on!


----------



## hurleysweety

Don't come with the attitude of entitlement. Everyone else paid to be here, everyone else is waiting in line, everyone else is paying the same food/souvenier prices.

Don't stop your large group in the middle of a heavy traffic area to pull out the map. Please go to the side!

Don't assume that since we're young and in our 20s we're going to try and cheat you out of line or take your child's seat.

Don't step in front of the person in front of you for a better view of the fireworks. You will not get a better view, you'll just give them a blocked view. Fireworks are in the sky people, one foot won't make a difference, no matter you're height.


----------



## Jessica14

Do not forget to prep your child before a ride and tell them all it entails or else you will have a BIG don't:
Don't have a meltdown in Fantasyland. And I'm talking about the mother!  And I'm talking about myself! My child was afraid of heights and I had no idea until this year, 18 months after I took her on her first MK ride, Peter Pan.  To clarify, my DD, 5, had the meltdown first and I was alone with her and DS, 4.  It was first thing in the morning and she started screaming that she wanted to go home, as in our house.  My bad behavior followed.  

Yes, I fess up to bad parenting right in front of everyone I will never see again, but am still embarrassed by the whole thing.
Jessica


----------



## jmartinez1895

Please don't judge the people using the handicap lines or people who get to use there stroller as a wheelchair. These people, including my child, have many medical conditions that make life very hard and rude remarks and staring don't help.


----------



## youcansmellit

If you against breastfeeding in public, what would you like the mother do? Feed in the bathroom? or go out to the car? I don't like to use the bathrooms in the park, never mind eating in one. They have the area to feed but only 1 and if you are on the other side of the park is the mother supposed to walk across the park with a screaming baby so you don't have to risk a chance of seeing a ****? I'm more offended in the people walking around with grease running down their arm from the turkey leg.


----------



## sara74

DisneyRookie2007 said:


> I guess what I read into this whole agruement is people will do what they want, when they want - and will justify it any way they want - I wonder if the same aguement holds true when you have to urinate?  Parahrasing a previous poster...... "I guess the time would be when I have to go, and the place would be - wherever I am at the time. (assuming of course that safety isn't an issue).



Hmm...nice use of a quote, but you're comparing apples to oranges.  

Urine = waste product
Breastmilk = food


----------



## LockShockBarrel

Seriously guys, can we move on? We're not all going to agree on it so let's just get over it. If not I'll just request the mods close this thread


----------



## hsembrick

DisneyRookie2007 said:


> Seriously though, no one is saying a hungry infant shouldn't be able to be breastfed in public - but wouldn't we all agreed that there is some etiquette involved ?



Agreed! I personally don't have a problem with it. It is natural, when the baby is hungry it should eat whenever and where ever. My only concern is when my 9 yr old DS sees your business hanging out. We don't allow our kids to watch/look at a lot of crap that is on tv and in the media. Now granted he knows what they are and what they are used for but I would preffer to keep him inocent to what they actually look like for as long as possible. As a mother of a tween boy I just ask that you remember that there are young eyes watching and please becareful as to what others actually do "see".


----------



## hsembrick

Don't make your child ride bc you want to ride, use the baby swap that's what it's there for.

Don't save a place for four other people in line wait til you are already then enter the line at the same time.

I hate seeing people who are so sunburnt! DON'T FORGET TO REAPPLY!!!


----------



## tinkerbell198530

hurleysweety said:


> Don't come with the attitude of entitlement. Everyone else paid to be here, everyone else is waiting in line, everyone else is paying the same food/souvenier prices.
> 
> Don't stop your large group in the middle of a heavy traffic area to pull out the map. Please go to the side!
> 
> Don't assume that since we're young and in our 20s we're going to try and cheat you out of line or take your child's seat.
> 
> Don't step in front of the person in front of you for a better view of the fireworks. You will not get a better view, you'll just give them a blocked view. Fireworks are in the sky people, one foot won't make a difference, no matter you're height.


I agree 


Jessica14 said:


> Do not forget to prep your child before a ride and tell them all it entails or else you will have a BIG don't:
> Don't have a meltdown in Fantasyland. And I'm talking about the mother!  And I'm talking about myself! My child was afraid of heights and I had no idea until this year, 18 months after I took her on her first MK ride, Peter Pan.  To clarify, my DD, 5, had the meltdown first and I was alone with her and DS, 4.  It was first thing in the morning and she started screaming that she wanted to go home, as in our house.  My bad behavior followed.
> 
> Yes, I fess up to bad parenting right in front of everyone I will never see again, but am still embarrassed by the whole thing.
> Jessica


It is sort of weird I hate heights but I still love peter pan maybe becuse I am focused more on the seanery then being off the ground.


jmartinez1895 said:


> Please don't judge the people using the handicap lines or people who get to use there stroller as a wheelchair. These people, including my child, have many medical conditions that make life very hard and rude remarks and staring don't help.



My DFi and I are hadicaped and Disney is hard enfoe with out being judged


----------



## wezee

Do not take your problems out on the CMs its not there fault.


----------



## hiddenj

Don't blame Disney for you not checking to make sure that you have all your items when leaving a ride.  No, they are not going to stop a ride to get your items back, especially when there is no way of knowing what ride vehicle was it was left in.


----------



## Love2BinDisney

I have a medical condition that is not visable by wheelchair or anything else but is very serious so don't judge when you see people using a handicap pass if they arernt in wheelchair.


----------



## JoShan1719

LockShockBarrel said:


> Seriously guys, can we move on? We're not all going to agree on it so let's just get over it. If not I'll just request the mods close this thread



This. I'm tired of hearing your opinions on breast feeding in public. Move on.


----------



## scarlet_ibis

Don't roll into a long character greeting line (say, the Judge's Tent) in your wheelchair, then get up and walk back to the shop while your boyfriend holds your place in line for 30+ minutes.  He's not going to be happy with you, nor will the rest of the people who see you abusing the system later in the day to get reserved parade seating and to bypass the lines on rides.

Don't smoke.  Period.


----------



## wezee

Don't be so critical of every little thing.  Which may or may not include....wheelchairs, strollers, refillable mugs, breast feeding, smoking, etc.
You're on vacation at the most "magical" place in the world. Enjoy yourself and let all your fellow vacationers enjoy themselves in their own way.


----------



## TheWog

snarlingcoyote said:


> If I never again see a parent yelling at a child over some small, minor matter that boils down to the parent being tired and cranky and taking it out on the kid it will be too soon, but at Disney?  I think it should be a felony offense; heck, I think for that one thing we should bring back horsewhipping.



To add on to this, were in DHS, DW doesn't do "big rides" and was waiting for DS and I to ride TOT and RNR.  She observed a father smack his son with that little upside the head thing and say I have had enough of you today and can't stand anymore.  She looked at her watch and it was 10:50 a.m.   Bet that was a long day for that kid.


----------



## TheWog

Don't let your kids cause the pool to be shut down like in Caddyshack.  At AKL last year and happened twice.


----------



## wezee

TheWog said:


> Don't let your kids cause the pool to be shut down like in Caddyshack.  At AKL last year and happened twice.


----------



## scarlet_ibis

hsembrick said:


> Agreed! I personally don't have a problem with it. It is natural, when the baby is hungry it should eat whenever and where ever. My only concern is when my 9 yr old DS sees your business hanging out. We don't allow our kids to watch/look at a lot of crap that is on tv and in the media. Now granted he knows what they are and what they are used for but I would preffer to keep him inocent to what they actually look like for as long as possible. As a mother of a tween boy I just ask that you remember that there are young eyes watching and please becareful as to what others actually do "see".



They are BREASTS.  They aren't "business" or "crap."  What could be more innocent than a baby eating?  As the mother of a tween boy, maybe you should educate him that breasts are for more than titillation (pun intended).


----------



## CaptDadSparrow

Can I ask the question..What is it exactly that is so offensive or improper or bothersome to see a woman breastfeeding?

Almost all of us have been on one end of the breastfeeding or another.

Worried about your 10 year old seeing it?  Why?  Afraid of the question they may ask?

Worried that it might motivate some pervert to action?  What?  I just don't get it.

BTW my don't do has been said: Don't try to pass me in line and think I'm not going to notice.  I take up too much space in a narrow rope line...and I will call you out and mock you like the cranky old guys on The Muppet Show!  HAA!


----------



## jmartinez1895

scarlet_ibis said:


> Don't roll into a long character greeting line (say, the Judge's Tent) in your wheelchair, then get up and walk back to the shop while your boyfriend holds your place in line for 30+ minutes.  He's not going to be happy with you, nor will the rest of the people who see you abusing the system later in the day to get reserved parade seating and to bypass the lines on rides.
> 
> Don't smoke.  Period.



I agree with the not smoking part, but please don't assume that a person is abusing the system just because they can get in and out of the wheelchair. Some people have stamina issues which means that they can not sand for long periods or walk around all day, but sitting in a chair all day is very hard too and they get leg cramps and need to walk around a bit. It dose drive me crazy tho when members in a group go back and forth and have to squeeze by you in the lines just because they don't want to be patent like everyone else. As for the reserved parade seating, it is very small and often the view is not that great and there is no bypassing lines. Many times people in a wheelcahir have to wait longer for a ride that the regular line because they have to use a special car. Also they only allow so many special needs guest on a ride or in a show so many times wheelchair users will have to wait untill the next show or for all the other wheelchair users to exit the ride before they can get on. There are a few people that do try and cheat the system, but the jokes on them because it is much harder to get around Disney in a wheel chair.


----------



## scarlet_ibis

jmartinez1895 said:


> I agree with the not smoking part, but please don't assume that a person is abusing the system just because they can get in and out of the wheelchair. Some people have stamina issues which means that they can not sand for long periods or walk around all day, but sitting in a chair all day is very hard too and they get leg cramps and need to walk around a bit. It dose drive me crazy tho when members in a group go back and forth and have to squeeze by you in the lines just because they don't want to be patent like everyone else. As for the reserved parade seating, it is very small and often the view is not that great and there is no bypassing lines. Many times people in a wheelcahir have to wait longer for a ride that the regular line because they have to use a special car. Also they only allow so many special needs guest on a ride or in a show so many times wheelchair users will have to wait untill the next show or for all the other wheelchair users to exit the ride before they can get on. There are a few people that do try and cheat the system, but the jokes on them because it is much harder to get around Disney in a wheel chair.



I have no doubt that this particular lady was abusing the system.  Her travel partner was visibly annoyed with her behavior.  She got up and left the line to cruise around the store for 30+ minutes.  She did the same thing after she parked her wheelchair in the parade-viewing spot.  She was out of the chair more than she was in it.  Flame on.


----------



## LovesTimone

OP here, When  I started the thread, I wanted it to be fun but informative. 
Please stop with Breast feeding chatter, We all have an opinion on this matter. Like religion and politics its just better left alone and to each his own.

I thought of another " What not to do"

Some folks do the disney commando approach, basically running from attraction to attraction trying to see everything. We have been pushed and almost run down by those people trying this approach. This type of touring will usually leads to someone having a major meltdown children and adults alike. We were at Typhoon Lagoon and this mother was yelling at her son of about 12, I don't care that your tired, your grandparents spent xx amount of dollars for this family trip and your going to see everything so that we get our moneys worth. Now shut the ( insert a bad word here) up., and we are going to have a good time even, if it kills us. Unbelievable!!!!

 As a suggestion do a little bit of planning, pick out the attractions that you want to see the most and let everyone pick their fav, see those, and then if time allows pick another one out of the selection.Take a break go ack to your resorts swim, rest or nap, if your not staying on property and don't want to return to your hotel, go to one of the resorts have a meal, check it out, DTD would be another option.  There are so many things at Disney if you slow down that you will see that is just a memorable as the rides themselves. But please remember that their are those of us who enjoy stopping to smell the rose's so to speak. Some our best memories are  the ones that just happen.


----------



## purvislets

I have a few, and mostly these are from personal experiences so forgive me if I rant a bit.

#1 - Everyone using the disney busses would like to sit in a seat.  Do not expect me to give up my seat for you because you are tired or cranky or "just can't believe that there aren't enough seats on these blankity blank busses".  If you would like to have a seat, then kindly step off the bus and wait for the next one.  You will be first in line and, therefore, guaranteed a seat to sit in.  I have no problem giving up my seat for people with small children (no ma'am, I will not give up my seat for your 16 year old son), pregnant women (I even gave up my seat when I was pregnant for someone with a much bigger belly than my own and since my husband was there to help me keep my balance) or for someone with a medical reason.  Other than that, back off, it's my seat, and don't you dare try to cuss me out for not wanting to give it up.  Wait 10 minutes for another bus or shut up.

#2 - Just because I have a stroller does not mean it's ok to cut in front of me so you won't have to be "held back".  Especially when the 20+ people in front of you have already cut in front of me.  You could at least make eye contact with me.  Don't be surprised if I'm not to happy about being stuck in the same spot for 5 minutes and will use the stroller *forcefully* to get out of wherever I happen to be.  

#3 - At park closing, everyone is headed for the exit.  It is not ok to push, pull, yank on or prod the person in front of you.  In case you hadn't noticed, I'm trying to get to the same place you are.  And there are at least 300 people in front of me.  I am not the reason we are walking slowly simply because I'm the person in front of you.  Chill out and BACK OFF.  

::sigh::

Ok, done for now.  I'm sure I'll think of something else later!


----------



## Ryansdad0727

Please men, do not wear European bathing suits at the water parks.  Especially if you are over 40.  I still have nightmares.


----------



## JennMouse32

i so agree with teh pushing and prodding.. when there is 300+ ppl in front of you there is only so much moving you can do..​


----------



## Luvchefmic

LockShockBarrel said:


> Seriously guys, can we move on? We're not all going to agree on it so let's just get over it. If not I'll just request the mods close this thread





LovesTimone said:


> OP here, When  I started the thread, I wanted it to be fun but informative.
> Please stop with Breast feeding chatter, We all have an opinion on this matter. Like religion and politics its just better left alone and to each his own.
> 
> :




Agree..._seems_ like every thread gets around to this subject lately all the time...just agree to disagree


----------



## rbrainerd

-do not stop walking right in the middle of "traffic" to talk, look at map, or take pictures...pull over.
-do not run into the back of my heels with those strollers. took both of my kids to disney every year since they were 3 and 5 (now 19 and 21) and they walked. what is with these older kids in strollers?...it is called exercise and heaven knows some of these kids could use it.
-parents who literally drag their children along...getting angry with them because they wont' get their picture taken or go on a ride. 
-lastly, unsupervised children running around misbehaving and having no manners..never will i ever go to disney quest again.


----------



## skiingfast

Using the idle threat.  If you don't stop it we are going home right this minute.


----------



## Luvchefmic

skiingfast said:


> Using the idle threat.  If you don't stop it we are going home right this minute.



The DW talking to the DH? or the other way around??


----------



## kimis

DON'T yell at your kids at the end of the day because you are tired.  They are children and tired but you are supposed to be the grown up.


----------



## lizzyb5280

If someone in a wheelchair is in your way (such as at a shop in front of an item you're interested in, or trying to get to a hostess stand in a restaurant), don't think it's okay to just push them out of the way, or make a huge production out of squeezing past them.  Just say "excuse me" and we'll be happy to move.  (I'm getting ready for my first WDW trip in the chair, but these have actually happened to me here at home.)

The same goes for my kid's stroller; let ME be responsible for moving her out of your way.


----------



## purvislets

skiingfast said:


> Using the idle threat.  If you don't stop it we are going home right this minute.



  I'm guility of this one on a day-to-day basis, but won't say it at Disney.  I don't want to go home!


----------



## adamsclan

LockShockBarrel said:


> Don't yell at a CM because you "didn't know" about FPs. I watched a girl get verbally beatdown by some crazy in the standby line at TSM because "I waited 2 hours and you keep letting those people in the other line go in first because you like playing god!!!!!"



   Too funny!!


----------



## tinkerbell198530

Dont joke about being  a terrioust


----------



## jmartinez1895

Don't pull out your left over lunch and start smacking on it in a crowded line. A sip of water, ok...a bite or two of a snack item, ok...but when you pull out a half eaten hamburger and go to town on it , well it's really gross and yes I have seen this happen more than once.


----------



## TxDisFans

After reading all the posts here... boy, there is no place like WDW to try your patience and threaten to bring out the worst in you.  Try to remember that it's a great opportunity to model the best behavior you can for your children.

On another post about tips - GOOD things to do - I saw someone suggest talking with your kids ahead of time about random acts of kindness, and make it a family goal for each person to show a RAOK each day of the trip.  Sounds like a good idea to me, and we're going to do that.

My personal specific tip:  No matter how long it takes and how much you were hoping to get to rope-drop or and ADR...do NOT roll your eyes and sigh loudly when the bus has to load a wheelchair on.  I have no family members who are wheelchair-bound, but if I did...  I'd still want them at Disney with me.


----------



## perfectparanoia

skiingfast said:


> Using the idle threat.  If you don't stop it we are going home right this minute.



This will be our first trip with kids but I expect to both:

1. Tell them we are going back to the hotel if they don't behave
2. Have to follow through the first day so the rest of the trip goes smoothly. 

My touring plans even reflect this (have extra time at Animal Kingdom later in the week to be sure we get to do everything).

Sometimes, some of us aren't threatening, we are reminding them that there are consequences. 

In fact, just last week, we went to a swimming pool and stayed a whole 10 minutes because my littlest wouldn't behave. I told him we would leave, he kept it up, we left. Didn't do it the next time.

Yeah, I am a big meanie.


----------



## bgohre

frtchr said:


> A mom feeding her baby was offensive to you?  Sad.



They have rooms for that, AND, you can be more discrete about it. My wife as breastfed all three of our children (one on a 10 day trip to Disney) but was always very discrete if she had to do it in public.


----------



## Chloesmom

First is from very personal experience.. Don't make nasty comments to my diabetic DD because she is testing her blood sugar at a table before a meal. Stop looking at other peoples business and you won't even notice it and be thankful you don't have to do it before every meal. I cannot tell you how many nasty things have been said to her. We had to test in line once because she felt low and the woman behind us LOST HER MIND over it. She told us we should go to the first aid station to do " that sort of thing". I simply told her she was " the biggest moron I have ever met" and turned our backs to her for the rest of the line.
Second.. I know it's Disney and kids are excited but please have your kids use some manners. Its never ok to repeatedly bump into someone or cut in front of them. 
Also.. and this is for everywhere.. keep your child at your table in a restaurant. I have my own child to keep me company.. i don't want to entertain yours as well.


----------



## LovesTimone

Oh.... I thought of another one.
When you see someone taking a picture, would it really hurt you to stop and let them get the shot. Please don't walk in front of someone trying to take a picture. We always offer to take the picture for them, so that the whole family is in the picture. Then they are on their way and the lane is cleared faster. Then you feel really great about doing the right thing. but when you think about it you just became a good memory for that family. 
And if someone does offer and you don't think its a good idea to hand them over your camera, politely say No thanks.


----------



## roobug

bgohre said:


> They have rooms for that, AND, you can be more discrete about it. My wife as breastfed all three of our children (one on a 10 day trip to Disney) but was always very discrete if she had to do it in public.



It is not always possible to go to the baby care centers - and many times they are full.  It is also not possible to always be discrete.  I have thrashers when it comes to nursing; my first choice is always the baby care centers but sometimes they turn you away because they are full so I have to nurse in the park, and when that happens I do not have control over when little billy decides to pull away and look around, or when he yanks the cover off.

Also unlike some of the other pet peeves this one is covered by law so I am allowed to nurse where ever and when ever my baby needs.


----------



## LockShockBarrel

On the topic following through with threats, I'm asking the mods to CLOSE THIS THREAD PLEASE. 

Can we seriously not have one thread on these boards where there's a battle over something. If you want to argue or "voice your opinions over it" find another place please. I didn't want to read this thread to see "that's so sad you think its ok" or "that's so sad you don't think its ok", its off topic and needless.


----------



## dpmfloyd

1) deodorant - if you're familiar with it, use it.  if its not custumary, dont use it - but dont fold your arms over the top of your head in line if you dont.

2) dont take 40 paces into the park, stop in the middle of main street and pull out a map. if you're going to stop, glance over your shoulder and make sure no one is 2 feet behind you.  

3) i've seen alot of complaints about people that cut off strollers, but in the same light - do not use strollers as weapons.  if some one cuts you off - that stinks, but you have no right to assault someone.  you can cause serious harm.  

4) watch the back packs folks, on the bus or other transportation if you MUST keep it on your back - be mindful when turning.

5) clean up after yourself when eating at a quick service location.  even napkins.  no one ever sits at a table and uses them and CMs end up having to pick them up.

6) if someone holds the door for you, say thank you.  if you're opening a door and entering, peek behind you - someone  might be entering as well, that could be steps behind you.

7) lines suck, no one likes them - but you're at disney: line capital of the world.  

8) sometimes, you just cant get a seat on the bus or monorail - stand and deal with it, or wait for the next one - dont cry and moan hoping someone moves for you.

9) please do: bring your collapsed strollers on the bus.  please DONT: be the first person to push off the bus,only to stop infront of the bus exit and set up your stroller - move a few paces ahead, or to the side and get out of the way.

10) if you're in a bad mood, remove yourself from the moment - dont continue to push through the day.  you'll likely snap.  take a 15-30 break on a bench and avoid lines and crowds, you'll be glad you did!!


----------



## gonesaleing

My 2 cents. 
Don't be rude... to anyone, about anything. 
Don't curse, for any reason, to anybody. It's low class. 

Don't forget that this is a vacation for everybody else as well as yourself. 
Don't keep you kids out for longer than they can bear. They are trying to tell you something when they have melt downs. They are saying 'take me home... now'. This also applies to spouses.

Vacations are the only time that we can focus totally on having fun with with our kids without any distractions. Don't miss it and certainly don't let the rude, smelly man next to you spoil it.


----------



## scarlet_ibis

Please don't knowingly trade counterfeit pins.


----------



## 3princess mommy

I think if people mind their own buisness then all would be fine.
Who cares if a women is breast feeding her baby on a bench. If you can stop staring you are the one with the issue she is minding her buisness. 

As far as all the other comments treat others the way that you want to be treated and it will all go a long way. 


Karma it is a B&&&


----------



## Ecboyd

1. Strollers are NOT battering rams
2. CMs are not there for your abuse
3. dont be mean. 


Otherwise. SMILE, a simple smile can change everything!


----------



## jcsbama

rbrainerd said:


> --do not run into the back of my heels with those strollers. took both of my kids to disney every year since they were 3 and 5 (now 19 and 21) and they walked. what is with these older kids in strollers?...it is called exercise and heaven knows some of these kids could use it.


We started taking my DD to Disney at an early age and would use a stroller.  She just turned 5 when we went last year and told her there would be no stroller anymore because she was plenty big enough to walk.  She had absolutely no problems the entire trip and loved the independence.  One day at MK, there was a kid heading our direction that was probably 12 or 13 in a stroller being pushed by his mother.  The kid was not small by any means  As he is about to pass, my DD exclaims rather loudly, "What! A big kid in a stroller, he should be walking!"  Even she knew he was too old to be sitting in a stroller.  My face turned so red, but I couldn't stop laughing either.


----------



## karice2

Here are a couple of my don'ts

Please keep an eye on your children. I don't have any, it's my vacation and I don't want to keep track of yours. I know I don't have to but I keep thinking they may run off or hurt themselves. 

Please don't forget to use inside voices in some of the nicer restaurants

Please don't look at me weird if I smile at you, I am just being nice. 

Please don't assume that I want you to talk to me because I am eating alone. I know you are being nice but I will reach out if I want to. I am just taking in the moment.


----------



## honeydiane1953

I am speaking to myself also.   DON'T expect to do everything!!! Just ain't possible.


----------



## peimikes

Don't force a child onto a ride that scares them. 

Please don't smoke in public places. 

And don't leave half eaten food and empty pakages around use the bins.


----------



## misha-ginger

Don't push other people's kids around because you need to have a photo op. During our last visit DD was exploring Minnie's House playing with buttons etc. We were just going through at the pace of the crowd ahead of us when this woman behind us is telling her kids to go where my daughter was so they could take pictures and she told my daughter to leave. The whole time they were in Minnie's house they were pushing kids out of the way so they could take pictures


----------



## sdmom

Don't judge other people.
Sometimes people use a stroller in place of a wheelchair.
You don't know someone else's challenge just by looking.


----------



## N6MQQ

We've been to DW 6 times in the past 20 years, both with kids and without kids.  Here are my don'ts.

Don't over plan your days.  You cannot do 18 hour days for a whole week.  You will have a melt down.  You do not have to be the first ones into the park and the last ones out every day.

If you have little children in stollers, please don't bring the giant RV stroller.  You are going to be in the park for a day, you don't need every piece of clothing and toy that the child has.  Use a smaller stroller that is more compact when it folds up.

Be prepared, your child will have a melt down.  At that time, it's time to head back to your room for a nap.

If you are traveling with another family don't plan to spend EVERY minute of the day together.  You will end up no longer being friends by the end of the trip.  Plan for some time with your family, after all isn't that what a vacation is for?

Plan for at least an hour travel time from your resort to the park.  This includes wait time for the buses, and walking to the back of Epcot for your dining reservations.  It's best to be safe than sorry.


----------



## scarlet_ibis

sdmom said:


> Don't judge other people.
> Sometimes people use a stroller in place of a wheelchair.
> You don't know someone else's challenge just by looking.



True.  And there are days that we log more than 9 miles on our sneakers at Disney.  That's a LOT to ask of kids, especially in the heat.  Their bodies are different than grownups.  I'd rather let them ride in a stroller, have happy kids, and get more done, than have whiny, tired kids, have to go back to the room, and feel like I spent all that money and energy watching TV, which I could have done at home.


----------



## ToyStoryBo

frtchr said:


> A mom feeding her baby was offensive to you?  Sad.





I was thinking the same thing.  That baby has the right to eat.  Maybe it's offensive when adults chew with their mouth open, but dare I suggest they don't eat in public?


----------



## Beckypooh1972

Don't leave food partially unwrapped in your stroller in the parks... a squirrel may come by and nibble on it and you or your kid might not even know it... ewww! I have seen many squirrels eating food out of stroller bins, particularly near the "green areas" in EPCOT.


----------



## blessedmom4

jcsbama said:


> One day at MK, there was a kid heading our direction that was probably 12 or 13 in a stroller being pushed by his mother.  The kid was not small by any means  As he is about to pass, my DD exclaims rather loudly, "What! A big kid in a stroller, he should be walking!"  Even she knew he was too old to be sitting in a stroller.  My face turned so red, but I couldn't stop laughing either.



Perhaps that child has a medical condition or neurological condition (ie:autism, sensory processing disorder) and NEEDED the stroller. I agree with the posters who say DON'T judge! ENJOY DISNEY! and please don't jump over my daughter's wheelchair to try and get in front of us...Let's bring civility back...


----------



## disneydiva1313

This one has probably been mentioned...I didn't have time to read the responses.  The one thing that comes to mind is that when walking on the sidewalk, street, etc. if everyone would stay to the right...the 'traffic' flow would go much smoother...versus having to dodge people who walk right at you.  Obviously, faster people will walk around the slower walking folks, but then move over to the right again.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

Please remember NO FLASH PHOTOGRAPHY on dark rides - Disney plainly states about a million times that you are not to do it ... The whole purpose of a dark ride is that you not see all the backgrounds, support structures, etc behind the scenes. However, nothing is more annoying than having some idiot in front of you taking a flash picture constantly throughout the ride.


----------



## livndisney

Don't forget to take time and just enjoy. Enjoy whatever you are doing. Enjoy standing in that mile long line to get your child an ice cream. Think about the joy that silly little ice cream will bring to them. Enjoy standing in line for that ride your child/neice/nephew/cousin wanted to go on. Enjoy being with them no matter where. Life/childhood is too short to do otherwise. As someone who's dear friend just lost her child, this is how I intend to live.


----------



## doomdoomiedoom

One thing I definitely learned is to try to absorb most of the Disney magic they provide. It's amazing to see the look on a child's face when meeting someone they've only seen on TV and movies. It really becomes a wasted time if you fret about the little things and how bad things are. Looking back 2 years ago, I was a pretty hateful person when I went to Disney rather then appreciating it, I constantly got into fights with my mom (but there were also really good times, such as when my niece and I really got a chance to be together)


----------



## aduck126

dont send one member of your party to wait in line for everyone else, then when its time to get on casually walk up with the 15 other people in your party and cut in front of everyone. One person can't hold 20 spots in a line! That is the thing that annoys me the most.


----------



## aduck126

LovesTimone said:


> I was talking to DH he said to post this one for him.
> Don't over drink at Epcot,:



i have to admit i am guilty of this one


----------



## aduck126

jmartinez1895 said:


> Please don't judge the people using the handicap lines or people who get to use there stroller as a wheelchair. These people, including my child, have many medical conditions that make life very hard and rude remarks and staring don't help.



i would never judge  child in a wheel chair what annoys me are all the people who are too lazy to walk using them, and you can tell who they are because you have to wait 20 minutes for them to figure out how to drive the stupid thing before you can get on the bus or through a door way. I think it has really gotten out of hand disney should start doing some regulation.


----------



## livndisney

aduck126 said:


> i would never judge  child in a wheel chair what annoys me are all the people who are too lazy to walk using them, *and you can tell who they are because you have to wait 20 minutes for them to figure out how to drive the stupid thing before you can get on the bus or through a door way.* I think it has really gotten out of hand disney should start doing some regulation.



Sorry, but this is not true. WDW involves a lot more walking that most people do in day to day life. Some conditions can be managed day to day, but will need a ECV to manage at a place as big as WDW. So some people may take a little longer to figure out how to use an ECV. Give them a break and be thankful it is not you in the ECV. (Buttcrack view all day is NOT fun)


----------



## aduck126

livndisney said:


> Sorry, but this is not true. WDW involves a lot more walking that most people do in day to day life. Some conditions can be managed day to day, but will need a ECV to manage at a place as big as WDW. So some people may take a little longer to figure out how to use an ECV. Give them a break and be thankful it is not you in the ECV. (Buttcrack view all day is NOT fun)



I'm not saying that if you are in pain you should not get one i have just seen so many people abusing the system, moms pushing 3 kids piled on top of eachother in one, the grandma (who it was probably for) walking perfectly normal behind them then when its time to get in a line all the kids jump out grandma gets in and they go to the front, teenagers actually popping wheelies in wheel chairs, the RUDEST man i have ever encountered actually hit me really hard while waiting for the monorail then proceeded to yell at me to get out of his way his family even told him to just stand up because "they dont need it anymore because they cant get ot the front of the line", my DH almost got into a fight over that one, not very magical.


----------



## ecatesby

1. If you're waiting for a parade, and you can let a little kid in front of you without ruining your view, go ahead and do it. I know you don't HAVE to do so, but why not make a child's day? You know how Disney makes you feel like you're a kid again? You can make a kid feel so great, just by giving them a glimpse of The Mouse.
2. Don't curse loudly. So tacky.
3. Please smoke only in designated areas. 
4. Don't be ugly to your kids. If they fall apart (or - more likely - you do), take a time out. Don't hit.


----------



## livndisney

aduck126 said:


> I'm not saying that if you are in pain you should not get one i have just seen so many people abusing the system, moms pushing 3 kids piled on top of eachother in one, the grandma (who it was probably for) walking perfectly normal behind them then when its time to get in a line all the kids jump out grandma gets in and they go to the front, teenagers actually popping wheelies in wheel chairs, the RUDEST man i have ever encountered actually hit me really hard while waiting for the monorail then proceeded to yell at me to get out of his way his family even told him to just stand up because "they dont need it anymore because they cant get ot the front of the line", my DH almost got into a fight over that one, not very magical.



The things you mentioned are ALL against WDW rules and should have been brought to a CM's attention. ECVS are for one rider only and cannot be rented or driven by anyone under 18. Disney can and will confiscate the ECV. 
And the family was correct the ECV does not get you front of the line. In fact it may cause you to wait longer.

It can be very hard to "judge" who is "abusing the system", although lots of people try and do just that. Sadly rude people are everywhere.  We seem to run into the rude people who have drunk too much. Not the "magical" memories I want for my child.


----------



## bdoyledimou

If you cannot afford to go to Disneyworld, just don't go.
My family saved for 4 years before we could afford it. If you do go when you cannot afford to go, do not complain about how expensive everything is. You know how much it is when you book the trip, so just shut up about it.

To be honest, i found the prices to be reasonable for a popular vacation destination. I have paid more for food at the local mall than at Disney World.


----------



## aduck126

livndisney said:


> We seem to run into the rude people who have drunk too much. Not the "magical" memories I want for my child.



i hate ECV's for non handicapped people and you hate adults drinking...guess we will never get along


----------



## aduck126

bdoyledimou said:


> If you cannot afford to go to Disneyworld, just don't go.
> My family saved for 4 years before we could afford it. If you do go when you cannot afford to go, do not complain about how expensive everything is. You know how much it is when you book the trip, so just shut up about it.
> 
> To be honest, i found the prices to be reasonable for a popular vacation destination. I have paid more for food at the local mall than at Disney World.



amen to that. don't go to the restaurants either if you can't afford to tip accordingly.


----------



## purvislets

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Please remember NO FLASH PHOTOGRAPHY on dark rides - Disney plainly states about a million times that you are not to do it ... The whole purpose of a dark ride is that you not see all the backgrounds, support structures, etc behind the scenes. However, nothing is more annoying than having some idiot in front of you taking a flash picture constantly throughout the ride.



This one drove me crazy on our last trip!!  I tell ya, I was glad it wasn't my first trip to Disney or I would have been crazy mad.  The offender in question was Japanese and spoke only enough english to yell out "Oh no!" or a few four letter words while on The Haunted Mansion and took pictures with flash EVERY TWO SECONDS.  I'm glad he and his buddies were having such a good time and cracking up while ruining the ride for everyone else.

Don't people realize that flash pictures not only ruin the magic of the rides for the people on it, but they never turn out right when you get home.  DON'T TAKE FLASH PICTURES IN A DARK RIDE EVER EVER *EVER*!!


----------



## livndisney

aduck126 said:


> i hate ECV's for non handicapped people and you hate adults drinking...guess we will never get along



Wow, you are really reading a lot into my posts. I never said I "hated" anybody. And as far as people in ECV's are concerned, they have laws in place protecting their rights. One of those gives them the right to use ECVS or other mobility devices.

People who drink have laws in place protecting us from them. 

The fact remains, you can't always tell a person is disabled just by looking at them. The law does not require them to wear signs. Like I said don't be so quick to judge.


----------



## rbrainerd

my favorite: move all the way down to the end filling all available seat. then here is the family that plops their butts dead center...then politely moves their legs so you can get by...don't think so ...grrrr


----------



## luvindis

Amen to the above! DON'T stop in the middle of the row and have a seat.  You wanna get my dander up make me cross over your legs and I can act ugly sometimes.  My DH can to.  This is our worst dislike.  Other than that we are pretty cool with most things


----------



## aaylasecura

While I completely agree, I just want to specify that if it is a ride like star tours (or something like that), yes, you better move you butt all the way to the end of the row! Not, If its a show, like Beauty and the Beast or Indiana Jones, moving to the center of the row is the correct thing to do. Being a person who works in the world of showbiz, if you go to the center of the row, you are allowing people to enter from either side of the row. At things like this please don't complain at whoever it is because they did the technically right thing.


----------



## jkstewart1800

aaylasecura said:


> While I completely agree, I just want to specify that if it is a ride like star tours (or something like that), yes, you better move you butt all the way to the end of the row! Not, If its a show, like Beauty and the Beast or Indiana Jones, moving to the center of the row is the correct thing to do. Being a person who works in the world of showbiz, if you go to the center of the row, you are allowing people to enter from either side of the row. At things like this please don't complain at whoever it is because they did the technically right thing.




Well for Philharmagic you are supposed to move all the way down.... I would call that a show...


----------



## jkstewart1800

scarlet_ibis said:


> Please don't knowingly trade counterfeit pins.



what in the heck is a counterfeit pin?


----------



## scarlet_ibis

aaylasecura said:


> While I completely agree, I just want to specify that if it is a ride like star tours (or something like that), yes, you better move you butt all the way to the end of the row! Not, If its a show, like Beauty and the Beast or Indiana Jones, moving to the center of the row is the correct thing to do. Being a person who works in the world of showbiz, if you go to the center of the row, you are allowing people to enter from either side of the row. At things like this please don't complain at whoever it is because they did the technically right thing.



Not when the entrance is on one side and the exit is on the other...  Everybody enters "Voyage of the Little Mermaid," for instance, from the right side of the theatre.  There's no need to allow for people entering from the left.  If people stop in the middle, everything gets jammed up.


----------



## scarlet_ibis

jkstewart1800 said:


> what in the heck is a counterfeit pin?



A knock-off of the Disney tradables.

http://reviews.ebay.com/FAKE-DISNEY-PINS-101_W0QQugidZ10000000001748045


----------



## jkstewart1800

scarlet_ibis said:


> A knock-off of the Disney tradables.
> 
> http://reviews.ebay.com/FAKE-DISNEY-PINS-101_W0QQugidZ10000000001748045



WOW - I had no idea..... thanks for the info!


----------



## ratlenhum

denised627 said:


> Don't walk through a smoking area and choke and gag and wave your hand in front of your face.  You have a map use it and besides you are OUTSIDE...get over it.
> 
> As for the breastfeeding...there is a place for that and it is not in public!!!  Find a private spot and be discreet cover the child with a blanket.  NOONE wants to see your ****s!



Love the smoking one. Two years ago at Disneyland, we were in a smoking area right in New Orleans square and it had a beautiful view of the Riverboats and the park in general. Some lady came down and did the waving/choking/dirty look thing and made a remark like "are you having a smokers convention or something?"  Someone told her it was the smoking section and if she had a problem she should leave. She said "I can't believe Disney would give you filthy people a place to smoke with a nice view. They should put you by the trash."   We all just started laughing


----------



## aaylasecura

jkstewart1800 said:


> Well for Philharmagic you are supposed to move all the way down.... I would call that a show...



Absolutley, that's what I'm talking about. When they instruct you, go to the end. The shows I was referring to was what I could think about off the top of my head.


----------



## ratlenhum

Love2BinDisney said:


> I have a medical condition that is not visable by wheelchair or anything else but is very serious so don't judge when you see people using a handicap pass if they arernt in wheelchair.



AMEN to that.

If my son had Down Syndrome or was in a wheel chair people would be more understanding because you can tell by looking at him that he has a disability. But my son appears completely typical (most of the time) and has what we call "an invisible disability" and people make comments and stare all the time.

For all these people know one of the parents has a medical condition. People should just keep their mouths shut because it's none of their business.

I've heard parents say "I explain that my child has A, B or C."  Why explain? You don't owe anyone an explanation. You have a valid reason for having the pass. I tell people who ask about the pass "One of us has a medical condition." If they ask further questions I politely say "I'm sorry, but that's none of your business."


----------



## ratlenhum

rbrainerd said:


> -took both of my kids to disney every year since they were 3 and 5 (now 19 and 21) and they walked. what is with these older kids in strollers?...it is called exercise and heaven knows some of these kids could use it..




With the rates of autism going from 1 in 10000 to 1 in 110 in just over 10 years, the reason you are probably seeing more of this is partly due to that.

My son was 7 last time we went and will be 8 when we go this year. He gets a double stroller and while he does walk about half the time, we prefer him in the stroller. 

My son is autistic, prone to flight and also likes to skip more than walk and swings his arms when he skips. when he's in the stroller, he sits still and won't get out until we tell him to. He's safe there, he's not running off and he's not accidentally hitting any other guests with his arms as he skips and swings. My son doesn't see other people, they do not exist to him. He'll walk into them and not even notice.

Don't knock the big kids in the strollers. Keep your dirty looks to yourself because I have no problem telling off the person looking at my kid as if to say "isn't that kid to big for a stroller?" or god forbid you make a comment about it. I will say things like "what are you staring at?" or " what do you care if he's in a stroller, you don't have to push it."

Why do people spend so much of their time worried about what other people are doing? What do you care if someone has their 8 year old in a stroller. The kid could have a medical condition and the stroller just lets the kid feel more typical than if they are in a wheel chair.


----------



## ratlenhum

Don't buy a turkey leg and eat it on line. Better yet, don't eat it and pass it around to all 4 members of your family. My husband, son and I actually got out of a line because we couldn't stand the disgustingness any more


----------



## ratlenhum

jcsbama said:


> .  One day at MK, there was a kid heading our direction that was probably 12 or 13 in a stroller being pushed by his mother.  The kid was not small by any means  As he is about to pass, my DD exclaims rather loudly, "What! A big kid in a stroller, he should be walking!"  Even she knew he was too old to be sitting in a stroller.  My face turned so red, but I couldn't stop laughing either.




Suppose this child had autism, or another disability and they are using a stroller for a reason. Did you laugh or did tell your daughter to mind her business or not speak so loudly. You just basically taught your daughter that it's okay to pass remarks about other in public. She may as well walk around point out fat and bald people and have you laugh about.

I know my son is too big for a stroller but it's the safest place for him. I would give anything to have a typical child and not need special passes, or have to push him in stroller. It's hard enough to see other typical kids do typical things but having to listen to comments from ignorant people just makes it worse.


----------



## DisneyLover83

hurleysweety said:


> Don't assume that since we're young and in our 20s we're going to try and cheat you out of line or take your child's seat.



I so agree!
 Just because my Dh and I are young and do not have kids does not mean we lack respect for others or their children so keep those dirty looks to yourself! 



dpmfloyd said:


> 2) dont take 40 paces into the park, stop in the middle of main street and pull out a map. if you're going to stop, glance over your shoulder and make sure no one is 2 feet behind you.



This is my pet peeve, I smacked right into the back of someone who did a dead stop in the middle of the walkway, then they looked at me like I was the rude one


----------



## wickywinn

frtchr said:


> A mom feeding her baby was offensive to you?  Sad.



I was thinking the same thing...it's 2010 folks not 1910...


----------



## tiggspring

Please don't treat the buffet items like they  were in your kitchen. I watched a man, at the Boma buffet, take a ladle of soup out of a brand new pot bring it to his nose, sniff it then blow on it to cool it down!!!!! He promptly put the ladle back in the soup. I was so stunned I could'nt speak (quite a feat LOL). kithcen staff had to throw out the whole pot...even they couldn't believe it when I told them what he did.


----------



## tiggspring

Love2BinDisney said:


> I have a medical condition that is not visable by wheelchair or anything else but is very serious so don't judge when you see people using a handicap pass if they arernt in wheelchair.



Yes! I have fibromyalgia. On a good day I can look great as I get out of handicap parking. Heading back to the car not so much.I always feel guilty going in and greatful comming out!


----------



## HARVEYSGIRL

ratlenhum said:


> With the rates of autism going from 1 in 10000 to 1 in 110 in just over 10 years, the reason you are probably seeing more of this is partly due to that.
> 
> My son was 7 last time we went and will be 8 when we go this year. He gets a double stroller and while he does walk about half the time, we prefer him in the stroller.
> 
> My son is autistic, prone to flight and also likes to skip more than walk and swings his arms when he skips. when he's in the stroller, he sits still and won't get out until we tell him to. He's safe there, he's not running off and he's not accidentally hitting any other guests with his arms as he skips and swings. My son doesn't see other people, they do not exist to him. He'll walk into them and not even notice.
> 
> Don't knock the big kids in the strollers. Keep your dirty looks to yourself because I have no problem telling off the person looking at my kid as if to say "isn't that kid to big for a stroller?" or god forbid you make a comment about it. I will say things like "what are you staring at?" or " what do you care if he's in a stroller, you don't have to push it."
> 
> Why do people spend so much of their time worried about what other people are doing? What do you care if someone has their 8 year old in a stroller. The kid could have a medical condition and the stroller just lets the kid feel more typical than if they are in a wheel chair.





My 9 year old son has autism and we have a special needs stroller for him. He is a flight risk and he does not know fear. We feel more comfortable knowing that he is safe and with us. 

And FYI if a stroller is big enough and sturdy enough to hold a teenaged child it is a special needs stroller. You should be thankful that you don't have to own one.



That said what really gets me are the EXTREMELY rude tour groups. I will never got to Disney in July again. I was shocked and dismayed.


----------



## hurleysweety

> That said what really gets me are the EXTREMELY rude tour groups. I will never got to Disney in July again. I was shocked and dismayed.



Totally agree! Last September a large group (30-40 adults) were being led around by a tour guide speaking in a foreign language holding a flag. Every time they went left, we went right! I kinda felt bad for these people who maybe went on 5 rides the whole day!

Being in Disneyland, we saw them way too much in 2 days, but using our disboard knowledge, didn't have too much trouble.


----------



## SereneOne

My daughter is special needs and you can not tell other than she is small for her age. She will be 7 in October and finally weighs 38lbs. She has VACTERLS Assocation, it is an acronym for multiple physical birth defects. She has the V for missing and fused ribs, the a for anal atresia (repaired by surgery), C for cardiac (11mm hole, asd, repaired by Amplatzer surgery), R for renal, she has one functioning kidney, and the S stood for single umbilical cord. She has also had surgery for a tethered spinal cord, has a feeding tube, RAD and is medically fragile. She gets tired easily and yes, we push her in a stroller when we get too tired of carrying her.

If anyone was to make a rude outloud comment and laugh at her, I would make it worth the jail sentence for what I would do to that person, or that person's parent if underage. It takes a special brand of ignorance to decide one knows whether or not someone is handicapped or what have you, in order to need to use a wheelchair, stroller, etc. 

We ended up with me in a wheelchair, on our trip in 2001 with our older kids when DD6 was a twinkle in her daddy's eye. I had been recently diagnosed with PCOS and put on hormones, etc. I started bleeding heavily during the trip unexpectedly (built up lining for years that had to come out, sorry to be graphic, but since there are so many ignorant busy bodies, graphic it will be). I ended up in a wheelchair for the end of our vacation, about two days, and I could do some walking here or there.

My parents are in their mid-sixties, my mother has rheumatiod arthritis, she wants a couple days with DD in the parks, MK especially, she most likely will need a wheelchair at some point and yes, on occassion she will be walking and she does not look like she is in her sixties, more like her forties.

I find Disney to be a magical place, what I find ruins this magic, is some of the other guests.


----------



## scojos

SereneOne said:


> My daughter is special needs and you can not tell other than she is small for her age. She will be 7 in October and finally weighs 38lbs. She has VACTERLS Assocation, it is an acronym for multiple physical birth defects. She has the V for missing and fused ribs, the a for anal atresia (repaired by surgery), C for cardiac (11mm hole, asd, repaired by Amplatzer surgery), R for renal, she has one functioning kidney, and the S stood for single umbilical cord. She has also had surgery for a tethered spinal cord, has a feeding tube, RAD and is medically fragile. She gets tired easily and yes, we push her in a stroller when we get too tired of carrying her.
> 
> *If anyone was to make a rude outloud comment and laugh at her, I would make it worth the jail sentence for what I would do to that person, or that person's parent if underage. It takes a special brand of ignorance to decide one knows whether or not someone is handicapped or what have you, in order to need to use a wheelchair, stroller, etc. *
> We ended up with me in a wheelchair, on our trip in 2001 with our older kids when DD6 was a twinkle in her daddy's eye. I had been recently diagnosed with PCOS and put on hormones, etc. I started bleeding heavily during the trip unexpectedly (built up lining for years that had to come out, sorry to be graphic, but since there are so many ignorant busy bodies, graphic it will be). I ended up in a wheelchair for the end of our vacation, about two days, and I could do some walking here or there.
> 
> My parents are in their mid-sixties, my mother has rheumatiod arthritis, she wants a couple days with DD in the parks, MK especially, she most likely will need a wheelchair at some point and yes, on occassion she will be walking and she does not look like she is in her sixties, more like her forties.
> 
> I find Disney to be a magical place, what I find ruins this magic, is some of the other guests.



firstly to your daughter, she sounds very brave.

i love those comments and i am with you 100%

i have a HFASD son high functioning autism spectrum disorder, as today seems to be about educating others, im going to add my 2p s worth
josh is 10, he also has severe brittle asthma.  he is tall and muscular, he plays alot of soccer (to improve his lungs) and physically very strong.
so strong that i cant hold him if he goes into meltdown, like *all* children with asd (and i say this alittle tongue in check as *all* asd kids are different )he doesnt do crowds, he doesnt like to be touched, and can lose the plot if toussled.
to the lady who judged the "fat" kid in the stroller...

he will be in a stroller in aug. dont like it? tough. want to make a stupid comment about him being healthy and fit? go ahead.  teach your child to think about herself and her behaviour not my son and his.  ill trade you your "perfect" child for my "hidden disability" son, actually, i wont, because he has the intelligance not to make stupid comments about what other people are doing, and i have the intelligence not to laugh, i think you have done nothing but show YOUR ignorance.
im glad someones misfortune however caused you to giggle
tracy


----------



## perfectparanoia

purvislets said:


> This one drove me crazy on our last trip!!  I tell ya, I was glad it wasn't my first trip to Disney or I would have been crazy mad.  The offender in question was Japanese and spoke only enough english to yell out "Oh no!" or a few four letter words while on The Haunted Mansion and took pictures with flash EVERY TWO SECONDS.  I'm glad he and his buddies were having such a good time and cracking up while ruining the ride for everyone else.
> 
> Don't people realize that flash pictures not only ruin the magic of the rides for the people on it, but they never turn out right when you get home.  DON'T TAKE FLASH PICTURES IN A DARK RIDE EVER EVER *EVER*!!



Small aside. I complained about this happening on Pirates once (just telling the CMs that they should probably do a reminder which hadn't happened for our boat) and they offered to let us right back on. We didn't accept since we had other things to do but if you experience is really affected by it, you should mention it and they might let you back in. (If it were HM, my favourite I might have accepted.


----------



## PudgetteD

There are many attractions in which the CMs will tell you to move forward and fill in the gaps.  Do not curse at me when I do this.  I am not breaking line, I am following the CMs instructions.


Be tolerant of others at all times and it won't be a big deal when you're on vacation.  

I fully respect your need and right to have an ECV, however, please realize that being in an ECV does not give you the right to zoom around honking the horn and expecting people to get out of your way.  ECVs should be used as a form of transportation for those not able to get around any other way, not as a means to get to your destination faster.


----------



## Cdn Friends of Pooh

tiggspring said:


> Please don't treat the buffet items like they  were in your kitchen. I watched a man, at the Boma buffet, take a ladle of soup out of a brand new pot bring it to his nose, sniff it then blow on it to cool it down!!!!! He promptly put the ladle back in the soup. I was so stunned I could'nt speak (quite a feat LOL). kithcen staff had to throw out the whole pot...even they couldn't believe it when I told them what he did.





... and please don't use the toppings at the condiment bar to make yourself a salad - especially if you haven't purchased anything from the restaurant!! (yes we've actually seen people do this)


----------



## sissy_42

sdmom said:


> Don't judge other people.
> Sometimes people use a stroller in place of a wheelchair.
> You don't know someone else's challenge just by looking.



I second this. My nephew is 5 1/2 and has childhood arthritis. We did find this out a few months after we visited WDW tho. He has always complained about his legs hurting and he need them rubied. We assumed growing pains. We could not figure out why he was so extra cranky at WDW. Toward the end of our tip his mom realized his poor legs were very swollen. A few weeks ago he was diagnosed. So next time we go he will be 6, and yes we will have a stroller for him until if and when he out grows it.


----------



## livndisney

sissy_42 said:


> I second this. My nephew is 5 1/2 and has childhood arthritis. We did find this out a few months after we visited WDW tho. He has always complained about his legs hurting and he need them rubied. We assumed growing pains. We could not figure out why he was so extra cranky at WDW. Toward the end of our tip his mom realized his poor legs were very swollen. A few weeks ago he was diagnosed. So next time we go he will be 6, and yes we will have a stroller for him until if and when he out grows it.



Once he outgrows a regular stroller, you may want to consider a special needs stroller. If you take a look at the disabilites thread on this board you can find some info about them.


----------



## knightqueen

Don't leave your child to hold a bench as your favorite viewing spot for fireworks, parades, etc. while you go shop for several hours.


----------



## purvislets

tiggspring said:


> Please don't treat the buffet items like they  were in your kitchen. I watched a man, at the Boma buffet, take a ladle of soup out of a brand new pot bring it to his nose, sniff it then blow on it to cool it down!!!!! He promptly put the ladle back in the soup. I was so stunned I could'nt speak (quite a feat LOL). kithcen staff had to throw out the whole pot...even they couldn't believe it when I told them what he did.



 Ick... just gross!! 



perfectparanoia said:


> Small aside. I complained about this happening on Pirates once (just telling the CMs that they should probably do a reminder which hadn't happened for our boat) and they offered to let us right back on. We didn't accept since we had other things to do but if you experience is really affected by it, you should mention it and they might let you back in. (If it were HM, my favourite I might have accepted.



We thought about saying something to a CM, but we just let it go.  Tried not to let it ruin our whole trip.  Luckily, I've been to Disney more times than I can count so it didn't ruin a one-in-a-lifetime trip. Plus, these guys didn't speak any English so a warning wouldn't have gotten very far.



PudgetteD said:


> I fully respect your need and right to have an ECV, however, please realize that being in an ECV does not give you the right to zoom around honking the horn and expecting people to get out of your way.  ECVs should be used as a form of transportation for those not able to get around any other way, not as a means to get to your destination faster.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KjSwL-9Bzf8   This lady is a perfect example!


----------



## bdoyledimou

Don't make comments about other guests in a foreign language assuming they won't understand..
SO is Portugese, speaks Portugease, English, French and Spanish. She is also very waspish.. (She looks like a barbie doll) 

When entering "HISTK" the family in front of us stopped in the middle (another peave-ish thing to NOT do). When SO asked them to move on, the mother made some very unflattering comments about SO's mother in Spanish.. Well SO just responded right back in spanish.. the look of shock on the ladies face was priceless, and she actually had her family LEAVE the theatre completely..

(I also had something similar happen to me while in Sau Paulo Brasil on business, at dinner, where two ladies at the table beside me and my travelling companion thought we were local and did'nt understand english..


----------



## ratlenhum

sissy_42 said:


> I second this. My nephew is 5 1/2 and has childhood arthritis. We did find this out a few months after we visited WDW tho. He has always complained about his legs hurting and he need them rubied. We assumed growing pains. We could not figure out why he was so extra cranky at WDW. Toward the end of our tip his mom realized his poor legs were very swollen. A few weeks ago he was diagnosed. So next time we go he will be 6, and yes we will have a stroller for him until if and when he out grows it.





Can I suggest the Maclaren Major? It holds up to 140 lbs I believe and looks like a big umbrella stroller


----------



## scojos

bdoyledimou said:


> Don't make comments about other guests in a foreign language assuming they won't understand..
> SO is Portugese, speaks Portugease, English, French and Spanish. She is also very waspish.. (She looks like a barbie doll)
> 
> When entering "HISTK" the family in front of us stopped in the middle (another peave-ish thing to NOT do). When SO asked them to move on, the mother made some very unflattering comments about SO's mother in Spanish.. Well SO just responded right back in spanish.. the look of shock on the ladies face was priceless, and she actually had her family LEAVE the theatre completely..
> 
> (I also had something similar happen to me while in Sau Paulo Brasil on business, at dinner, where two ladies at the table beside me and my travelling companion thought we were local and did'nt understand english..



love this comment it has happened to us soooo many times
tracy


----------



## PrincessEmmysMom

denised627 said:


> Don't walk through a smoking area and choke and gag and wave your hand in front of your face.  You have a map use it and besides you are OUTSIDE...get over it.
> 
> As for the breastfeeding...there is a place for that and it is not in public!!!  Find a private spot and be discreet cover the child with a blanket.  NOONE wants to see your ****s!



You try eating with a blanket over YOUR head


----------



## aaylasecura

bdoyledimou said:


> Don't make comments about other guests in a foreign language assuming they won't understand..
> SO is Portugese, speaks Portugease, English, French and Spanish. She is also very waspish.. (She looks like a barbie doll)
> 
> When entering "HISTK" the family in front of us stopped in the middle (another peave-ish thing to NOT do). When SO asked them to move on, the mother made some very unflattering comments about SO's mother in Spanish.. Well SO just responded right back in spanish.. the look of shock on the ladies face was priceless, and she actually had her family LEAVE the theatre completely..
> 
> (I also had something similar happen to me while in Sau Paulo Brasil on business, at dinner, where two ladies at the table beside me and my travelling companion thought we were local and did'nt understand english..



Please don't take this offensively, but I find this hilarious. I love the ignorance of people who live in the 21st century and should have 21st century skills.


----------



## trickiwoo

Don't just stand there and do nothing while your obnoxious child is bullying other children and splashing other children and adults with water in the play fountain area.  

Generally it's a pretty good idea to keep an eye on your child the whole time you're at WDW.  My boyfriend and I were at Raglan Road one night a little after midnight having a few drinks when this kid (probably around 8 years old) randomly ran up and sat down at the table next to ours.  He started picking up the salt and pepper shakers and whatever else was sitting on the table and banging it around and hitting the table and stuff.  We were both looking around to see if there was some parent chasing after this kid, but there wasn't.  And then he just took off running again.


----------



## LovesTimone

DH and I decided to add this to the "What not to do" list.

Please do not let your children run all over the restaurant yes this is Disney but this is also a restaurant. On several occasion we have seen kids just running wild all over the restaurant, grabbing stuff off the buffets, and running into the servers, and other tables and guest. Most people would not let their kids run around at their local Applebees, or Red Lobster or whatever.. Why because someone might know them and they would be embarrassed. Basic common courtesy would go a long way. 
While on the subject of buffets please go to the buffet line with your children it is not someones else job to fix your child's plate,or watch out that they do not get burned.
 At CP last year this cute little boy used his finger to grab a strawberry then proceed to lick it and put it back in the bowl. I let the CM behind the counter know the whole bowl of berries had to be thrown out. His parents were now where is sight.
I have done disney with my DD starting at 3 yrs old and she will be 21 this month. So I understand and have been there done that. But we all pay the same price to sit down and enjoy dinner so let everyone enjoy.


----------



## ebird08

skiingfast said:


> Using the idle threat.  If you don't stop it we are going home right this minute.



ugh!  i hate this and totally agree with you!  if there's no follow through, then whats the point?  pick your battles w/ the kiddos otherwise you're just wasting time.


----------



## tessa67

jcsbama said:


> We started taking my DD to Disney at an early age and would use a stroller.  She just turned 5 when we went last year and told her there would be no stroller anymore because she was plenty big enough to walk.  She had absolutely no problems the entire trip and loved the independence.  One day at MK, there was a kid heading our direction that was probably 12 or 13 in a stroller being pushed by his mother.  The kid was not small by any means  As he is about to pass, my DD exclaims rather loudly, "What! A big kid in a stroller, he should be walking!"  Even she knew he was too old to be sitting in a stroller.  My face turned so red, but I couldn't stop laughing either.




I am not sure what you were laughing at, perhaps someone's silly hat?  I know you were not laughing about your DD's inappropriate, judgemental and possibly very hurtful comment.  A comment that may have broken the hearts of those parents, if they heard it.  

Anyway, I think you left off the end of the story.  You know, the part where you knelt down in front of your DD and explained to her, in a kind, gentle and quiet voice, that it may have looked odd to her to see such a big boy in a stroller, but there is a chance that his legs or body may not be as strong as hers.  It may be that his parents wanted to bring him to Disney but knew he was not strong or well enough to walk the entire day, but since they wanted him to enjoy the park they decided to use a stroller, so he could have a great day.  And then you explained that you and she are so blessed to be healthy and strong and it is important to be kind and not make remarks that might be hurtful.  And then you said that you hope that boy and his family have a wonderful day.  

Right?  Isn't that what you said?  I am sure it is.


----------



## aduck126

tessa67 said:


> I am not sure what you were laughing at, perhaps someone's silly hat?  I know you were not laughing about your DD's inappropriate, judgemental and possibly very hurtful comment.  A comment that may have broken the hearts of those parents, if they heard it.
> 
> Anyway, I think you left off the end of the story.  You know, the part where you knelt down in front of your DD and explained to her, in a kind, gentle and quiet voice, that it may have looked odd to her to see such a big boy in a stroller, but there is a chance that his legs or body may not be as strong as hers.  It may be that his parents wanted to bring him to Disney but knew he was not strong or well enough to walk the entire day, but since they wanted him to enjoy the park they decided to use a stroller, so he could have a great day.  And then you explained that you and she are so blessed to be healthy and strong and it is important to be kind and not make remarks that might be hurtful.  And then you said that you hope that boy and his family have a wonderful day.
> 
> Right?  Isn't that what you said?  I am sure it is.




oh god 

not everything has to be so serious


----------



## ophelia2002

-If you have young kids, plan the trip for THEM, not yourself. Watch for signs of overstimulation, go back to the hotel and take naps, follow their lead.

- Don't use foul language. There are kids everywhere and no one wants to hear that.

- RE: older kids in strollers...after a day at the parks, sometimes I wish they made strollers for adults!  I know my little ones get tired, jsut as I do, but they aren't able to control themselves about it as well.

- Don't forget that you have to discipline your children. Don't let them run wild. I know this is a "vacation" but there is no vacation from being a responsible parent.


----------



## maxiesmom

Don't start yelling at the CMs when they tell you you can't park on the sidewalk and have to be in between the ropes to watch the parade, but there is no room left.  You made the choice to ride the rides or shop until right before parade time.  It is not a CMs fault that now your child can't see the Cinderella float.

Saw lots of that last week.  Some of those adults were pretty darn nasty to the CMs.


----------



## ratlenhum

aduck126 said:


> oh god
> 
> not everything has to be so serious




You obviously don't have a disabled child, or know anyone close to you that does. You've never felt the heartache when people point, stare or pass remarks. You've never had to bite your tongue or keep from smacking someone so rude in the face or you would have totally gotten that post.  Laughing at a bigger kid in a stroller is no different than laughing at a child in a wheel chair if you don't know the reason why.  Not all disabilities are visible. Play it safe, assume there is a disability, mind your business and go about your day. Don't stare, point, make comments, or laugh when your child does one of those either


----------



## froggy5657

Don't curse, there are kids around

Be nice to the CMs they work so hard to make your vacation magical

Don't cut in front of strollers/wheelchairs/ECV's

Keep in mind that everyone has a problem that you don't know about, so you should refrain from judging.


----------



## DISaholic's

- Don't stay in a show/ride/restaurant with your screaming child.  There are exit doors for a reason.  You and your child will be much happier in a calm/quiet location. (from any experienced mom of three who had to take her screaming 2 yr old out of many places she thougt scary)

- Don't drop your trash/maps/napkins on the ground.  

- Don't leave the bathroom a mess, put your papertowels, etc in the garbage can and flush the toilet

- Don't criticize Disney on everything, you paid for/chose the vacation.  It's your responsibility to find the magic but you won't if you're negative about everything.

Some of these seem to be common sense, but common sense doesn't seem to be so common anymore


----------



## scarlet_ibis

DISaholic's said:


> - Don't leave the bathroom a mess, put your papertowels, etc in the garbage can and flush the toilet



I never understand this.  Who thinks it's okay to NOT flush a public toilet?


----------



## bdoyledimou

DO NOT DRAG YOUR SCARED SCREAMING CRYING CHILD ONTO A RIDE THEY DO NOT WANT TO GO ON!!! THEY WILL NOT CHANGE THEIR MINDS!!!!!!!!

Caps on purpose.. i don't know how many times i have seen this... and it angers me to no end.. it ruins the ride for all those around you as well.

Utilize parent swaps or don't go on the ride at all.


----------



## lizandjason

bdoyledimou said:


> DO NOT DRAG YOUR SCARED SCREAMING CRYING CHILD ONTO A RIDE THEY DO NOT WANT TO GO ON!!! THEY WILL NOT CHANGE THEIR MINDS!!!!!!!!
> 
> Caps on purpose.. i don't know how many times i have seen this... and it angers me to no end.. it ruins the ride for all those around you as well.
> 
> Utilize parent swaps or don't go on the ride at all.



AMEN!!!


----------



## lizandjason

All of these are great!!


----------



## SereneOne

aduck126 said:


> oh god
> 
> not everything has to be so serious



Really?

Maybe one day you will have health problems or you will have a child with health problems. When people make fun of you or of your child, maybe you will have an inkling of how serious of a matter it is. Just because something does not effect you, does not mean it needs to be dismissed. As ignorant as your post comes off, I hope you never know the immense pain and helplessness of having a special needs child and then having people make fun of said child. It is an insult added to injury like no other.


----------



## evilqueenmindy

this one feels like a no brainer, but I see it all the time and it drives me crazy, don't rush the bus when it first arrives LET PEOPLE GET OFF and then start boarding.  It seems like it happens more at resorts than parks, (Same for elevators)


----------



## Chloesmom

trickiwoo said:


> Don't just stand there and do nothing while your obnoxious child is bullying other children and splashing other children and adults with water in the play fountain area.
> 
> Generally it's a pretty good idea to keep an eye on your child the whole time you're at WDW.  My boyfriend and I were at Raglan Road one night a little after midnight having a few drinks when this kid (probably around 8 years old) randomly ran up and sat down at the table next to ours.  He started picking up the salt and pepper shakers and whatever else was sitting on the table and banging it around and hitting the table and stuff.  We were both looking around to see if there was some parent chasing after this kid, but there wasn't.  And then he just took off running again.



Thats when I tell the child to back to thier seat... I am sure I have made many an enemy from unattentive parents but I dont care. ANYONE that is being rude will get told so by me.. child, adult.. I am not afraid to speak up and generally everyone around me thanks me... I taught my child manners... it wasnt hard... if you and your child have no manners then stay at home.
Seriously... obnoxious children are my #1 pet peeve.. I dont get why its ok for kids to behave like that. Its never ok to ruin someone elses moment.. regardless of your age.


----------



## DisneyLover83

ratlenhum said:


> My son is autistic, prone to flight and also likes to skip more than walk and swings his arms when he skips. when he's in the stroller, he sits still and won't get out until we tell him to. He's safe there, he's not running off and he's not accidentally hitting any other guests with his arms as he skips and swings. My son doesn't see other people, they do not exist to him. He'll walk into them and not even notice.





HARVEYSGIRL said:


> My 9 year old son has autism and we have a special needs stroller for him. He is a flight risk and he does not know fear. We feel more comfortable knowing that he is safe and with us.





scojos said:


> i have a HFASD son high functioning autism spectrum disorder, as today seems to be about educating others, im going to add my 2p s worth
> josh is 10, he also has severe brittle asthma.  he is tall and muscular, he plays alot of soccer (to improve his lungs) and physically very strong.
> so strong that i cant hold him if he goes into meltdown, like *all* children with asd (and i say this alittle tongue in check as *all* asd kids are different )he doesnt do crowds, he doesnt like to be touched, and can lose the plot if toussled.



I want to thank each of you for sharing about your childs disability. As someone who has never spent any time around a child with autism I can have a better understanding of what these families are dealing with and be more aware about the issue in general, especially as the rate of autism keeps increasing it seems like it will just be a matter of time until we all will know someone that has been effected.


----------



## TheMorgans

1.  Don't expect everything to be perfect.  It’s Disney and it is magical, but it is not perfect.  Your kids will have a meltdown.  You will have to wait in line.  There will be rude guests.  Be prepared and have a plan to deal with all of these.

2.  Don't be judgmental of others.  Everyone is there for the same magical experience that you are.  You will see mom's breastfeeding.  You will see same gender couples.  There will be people drinking and smoking.   You will hear people speaking other languages and dressed differently than you.  Be tolerant and accepting.  Disney appeals to most everyone.

3.  Don't underestimate you budget.  Disney is expensive and everyone should know this upfront.  There are no "Dollar Menus" at the restaurants.
Expect to pay theme-park prices for food.  Your kids are going to want to buy things - shirts, toys, ice cream, and on and on. Plan accordingly. 

4.  Don't over plan your days.  Things will come up that will take you off course even the best touring plan.  Take time to enjoy some of the little things at Disney such as the quiet paths and the beautiful landscaping.  Disney has the best attractions but there are other amazing activities besides the headline attractions.

5.  Don't expect to see all of the characters from Disney.  Even after all of our visits there are still characters that we have not yet met.  There are plenty of characters to see, but remember everyone hates waiting to see them and everyone else has another attraction that they want to see/do next as much as you do.

6.  My biggest DO is RELAX & ENJOY.  You are at a vacation destination that many families can only dream of.  Make the most of it.  Create family memories that will last a life time.


----------



## Ctsplaysinrain

If you are on a crowded monorail and someone's 11 yr old son stands up  and offers you a seat- do not then let your 11 Yr old son sit down instead....


----------



## alwaysmom

Just plan old.......

Stop being rude!!!

Stop making mean comments out loud, someone can hear you.
Stop being judgmental, you don't know others situation.
Stop assuming you know everything about everything.
Stop thinking you are the only one on vacation.
Stop thinking that just because you paid, you can do whatever you want.
Stop thinking you deserve to be first.

Try being a little courteous.
Try having fun.
Try relaxing.
Try smiling at someone.


----------



## ratlenhum

alwaysmom said:


> Just plan old.......
> 
> Stop being rude!!!
> 
> Stop making mean comments out loud, someone can hear you.
> Stop being judgmental, you don't know others situation.
> Stop assuming you know everything about everything.
> Stop thinking you are the only one on vacation.
> Stop thinking that just because you paid, you can do whatever you want.
> Stop thinking you deserve to be first.
> 
> Try being a little courteous.
> Try having fun.
> Try relaxing.
> Try smiling at someone.



This is the perfect list of rules for Disney. They should hand a sheet with this on it to everyone who books a trip, buys a ticket and enters the park!! 

Love it


----------



## ratlenhum

Disneylover83, thanks for being so understanding.

I don't know about other parents of kids with disabilities, but for me, when I over hear a comment like "isn't that kid too old for a stroller?" I don't think to myself "he's 8 and has autism so shut up," I think yes, he's 8 and still needs to be in a stroller. He's different than other kids and can't do what kids his age do because he's disabled, has no fear, will run off, doesn't understand or know better." 

So it's not the actual comment that hurts so much it's all the thoughts that come rushing to your head that remind you that your child is different.

We used to go to Sesame Place every year but my son outgrew it.  We went to Disneyland in 2008 when we had to fly from NY to CA to see an immunologist that was a specialist in another disorder my son has on top of his autism. We decided to make a vacation out of it and he loved it. So last year we brought him to Disney World and we're going again this summer. He loves it and for the most part he can blend in. He has some issues, but it's so loud there and people move so quickly that most don't hear his vocal ticks, or hear him repeat the repetitive phrase of the week that he says over and over and over 1000 times a day. (this week's phrase is "our house is 279") 

We can almost forget for a week that our child is different. He's doing what other kids do, enjoying something "typical" and having fun. There's no teachers, therapists, special ed departments, or specialty doctors to deal with. Although on our trip this year we are making a diversion to see a specialist in Melbourne, but that's only a few hours of our week.  We can pretend to be a typical family for a few days a year. Comments and remarks basically hit us like a 2x4 to the head and knock us off our cloud, and really put a damper on our day/week. 

People should look our kids, smile, keep your comments to themselves, and hug and kiss their typical kids just a little bit tighter at night.  This could have just as easily have happened to your child. We didn't ask for this, we didn't cause this, it just happened.


----------



## Bitsmommy

frtchr said:


> A mom feeding her baby was offensive to you?  Sad.



I am with you!!  I am certain that the PP doesn't hide to eat. I am all about covering yourself, but if you are breastfeeding correctly, there is really no way that anything can be seen.


----------



## Dannielle_1

Please don't block the FastPass entrance waiting for your time to come up.  I can't tell you the number of times I've had to squeeze through crowds of people to use my already valid fastpass.  Stand off to the side or across the way.

(Never understood this anyway, why stand "in line" to get into the fastpass line.  Isn't the whole point to avoid as many lines as possible???)


----------



## jenn-n-okla

Mind your manners while you are at Disney.  Matter of fact you SHOULD be doing this at all times.
Thou shall not judge others.
Thou shall not cut in lines.
Thou shall not use offensive language.
Thou shall keep all private body parts covered or at least go some place other than a line with children in it. (and no I am not talking about breastfeeding)
Thou shall respect the CMs.
Thou shall respect the rules Disney has posted.


----------



## Nora94

I have one no one said, believe it or not - 
honor they child's routine - especially if they are under 5 yrs old

this means not skipping naps for more then one day, not staying up for hours past their bedtime for days on end, not making them skip meals cause you are in a hurry to do something else - they are kids, they have needs and it's your job to take care of those needs.


----------



## shine a light

i have a big one that i hate a lot. not really sure if anyone has had this happen to them before. but anyway, DON'T STEAL FROM PEOPLE'S STROLLERS. this happened to me on my last trip with my family. my mom pushes a stroller around with our stuff in it even though we have no baby (it's convenient lol) and before we left we bought our own little fans that squirt water like the disney ones because the ones at disney are not cheap (3 fans, one for me and my 2 sisters). we parked the stroller so we could go on the tomorrowland transit authority and when we got back we looked at the stroller and someone stole my fan, and took the batteries from my 1 sisters. that makes me so mad!!! but on a good note, after that happened i went to a CM and explained what happened, they gave me a disney fan for free =]


----------



## Ecboyd

shine a light said:


> ... DON'T STEAL ...........FROM PEOPLE'S STROLLERS.



The DH and I have decided, there is a special place in HE** (double hockey sticks) for people who: 

Steal at Disney
Cus at Disney
Beat their Kids at Disney
Cus at Cast members at Disney
Don't Tip at Disney
Are just plain Rude at Disney

I'm totally convinced that God does not like people who piss off Mr Disney. 

: ) That's my 2¢


----------



## dzorn

NY Disney fan said:


> Disney World bends over backwards to provide wonderful, comfortable places for mothers and babies to breastfeed.  Why would someone not want that?  I'm all for breastfeeding but there is a time and a place for it.



Yep a time and place that would be where ever you are and have a hungry baby. Best place ever!

Denise in MI


----------



## dzorn

Don't forget to pack more than 1 pair of shoes. 

Don't forget to plan for a sleep in lazy  relaxin' day.

Denise in MI


----------



## Goofster18

While I love this thread and I just read through and saw a TON of comments both rude and sweet alike on the idea of wheelchair/stroller/ECV's, I'm going to add a thought.  Regardless of who is in the stroller, regardless of who is in the wheelchair, when "Wishes" is over and the masses charge the exits, try to allow some to go in front of you or make it easier.  There have been times when I have slowed then stopped (didn't just stop, because I hate that!!!) and allowed the wheelchair to go in front, then walked behind it so they had room to maneuver.  As a CM I know there are a ton of reasons why people may need them and while some abuse the system, the majority of guests use them for the right purposes.  It is hard enough to be in a wheelchair all day or have to wait and be given evil looks because you "Cut the line" or "Slowed down the ride" to load on or off.  If you can assist, help out.  They have had a long day and some people have been pushing the chairs all day.  You think your feet are tired?! Anyway, my personal 2 cents.  I wish this wasn't such a big topic and would love to move on but I wanted to get that out there.  I pretty much second everyone else's words.  Don't just STOP!  Smile at the CM's.  Accept everything will not go your way.  We try our best, but things change that are beyond our control or that we can't tell you about due to safety, privacy, magic, etc.  
DO NOT YELL OUT HOW TINK IS ON A HARNESS IN WISHES or that there is more than 1 Mickey or that it's a mask, or try to get the characters to "Break" or ask stupid questions like that.  I'll settle it once and for all.  Tink FLIES.  No CM knows what harness you are talking about. Second, Mickey is Mickey is Mickey. Unless you have a twin, there is no one that looks, acts and speaks the same way as you do. Mickey is one individual.  No masks, no breaking character, no costume.  The costume that Mickey wears changes daily, sometimes it's his Tux, sometimes his blue suit for "Dream Along", sometimes the farm costume at the Garden Grill.  Cm's wear costumes too (i.e. uniforms).  I used to try to break performers and that sort of thing.  Now that I've been on the other side, it really isn't cool and it really isn't that funny to ANY OF US.  Leave it alone.  Don't ruin magic we try so hard to build up every day.  
My little rant.  Sorry!!!
Have a Magical Day!!!
Goofster18


----------



## csharpwv

denised627 said:


> Don't walk through a smoking area and choke and gag and wave your hand in front of your face.  You have a map use it and besides you are OUTSIDE...get over it.
> 
> As for the breastfeeding...there is a place for that and it is not in public!!!  Find a private spot and be discreet cover the child with a blanket.  NOONE wants to see your ****s!



It's pretty clear that smoking causes serious health problems. For the most part - not to paint all smokers with the same brush - but most smokers never consider what smoking does to individuals who have serious breathing problems. While I appreciate that Disney has created smoking areas, some - quite a few actually are NOT well places. Such as the one at the Toon Town Railroad station. While riding the train, you go through, literally a cloud of smoke. I try to sit as far back on the train as possible to avoid any smoke from the engine, however by riding on the back it places you literally in the smoking area of Toon Town. So while the train unloads and reboards, I feel my throat literally starting to tighten up. NOT FUN! 
Just because someone is smoking OUTSIDE doesn't mean that it isn't going to bother someone. 
Just like public buildings that have a 25 foot smoke free zone around the door - that doesn't mean that you can obstruct the door's entry ramp with your carcinogenic cloud. BE CONSIDERATE! And most importantly, don't act like it's unreasonable that smoke legitimately bothers some people. It's not just a petty complaint, it's a serious health issue for individuals with breathing problems. 
PLEASE, be considerate of others.


----------



## scarlet_ibis

Oh, here's one.  Don't let your child play with noise-making toys during the tours!  We shelled out to take the Behind the Seeds tour one year and someone had a little one playing with some loud handheld toy that made it hard to hear the tour guide.  The kid kept wandering off, too.  Just not a tour for kids.


----------



## Mom2adisneybaby

denised627 said:


> Don't walk through a smoking area and choke and gag and wave your hand in front of your face.  You have a map use it and besides you are OUTSIDE...get over it.
> 
> As for the breastfeeding...there is a place for that and it is not in public!!!  Find a private spot and be discreet cover the child with a blanket.  NOONE wants to see your ****s!



I don't see anything wrong with a woman feeding the way the were meant to feed a baby. Its sad that is it not welcome. If I had to walk a ways to get to that special spot to nurse...sorry, but not gonna happen. I would be as descrete as possible, but I would also not cover my baby and turn them into a pile of sweat. I am also not gonna go sit on a nasty toilet and try to nurse them. 
I personally don't care for people using profanity(swearing) in a place like Disney were there are many little ears around.


----------



## the who #3

if you are staying in a dvc villa, please do not steal the hotel soaps and shampoos and then ask for more.  the dvc members have to pay fees each year that are determined by the years expenses.  

the same thing applys to staying in the hotel rooms.  it would only make the room rates go up in the future.

i once took a friend with me to disney for a whole week of "free to her" relaxation.  as the week came to an end and we were packing to leave i was opening drawers to be sure we left nothing.  to my surprise, i found a drawer completely full of shampoo, lotion and soap.  i asked her what she was doing with these and she said she was taking them to the homeless people.  that was stealing!  i told her to put them back as this was my dvc and i don't steal. she said it did not matter because disney could afford it.  we were staying on concierge at the time, so the maids came by and left those things every day, and also would give you more if you asked.  

needless to say, i don't travel with her anymore.


----------



## Nora94

but if you use the soaps, shampoos, etc. please DO take the half filled containers home with you and use/donate them - those get tossed out not refilled and not recycled.


----------



## chrismass

How about - don't take food from the buffets to eat later in the day...I don't mean an extra cookie or a piece of fruit, last time we were at Crystal Palace there was a family filling rubbermaid (!!) containers and not the leftovers from their plates either!


----------



## musclemouse

I'm so thankful that I have not had to witness any bad behavior from anyone at Disney, thus far.  

I do however have to mention that even though my child is going to be 6 in June and our trip is in December that I might get a stroller for him.  He is still young and walking the parks for such long hours can get exhausting for the little ones.  So I don't agree with someone here that mentioned that she thought it was wrong for little kids to not ride in strollers.  

I agree with some others...Don't yell, scream, hit or threaten your child in public.  I do NOT tolerate abuse.  Sorry, but I will step in if abuse if apparent.


----------



## scarlet_ibis

chrismass said:


> How about - don't take food from the buffets to eat later in the day...I don't mean an extra cookie or a piece of fruit, last time we were at Crystal Palace there was a family filling rubbermaid (!!) containers and not the leftovers from their plates either!



Oh my!!!


----------



## delaneyc52

musclemouse said:


> I'm so thankful that I have not had to witness any bad behavior from anyone at Disney, thus far.
> 
> I do however have to mention that even though my child is going to be 6 in June and our trip is in December that I might get a stroller for him.  He is still young and walking the parks for such long hours can get exhausting for the little ones.  So I don't agree with someone here that mentioned that she thought it was wrong for little kids to not ride in strollers.
> 
> I agree with some others...Don't yell, scream, hit or threaten your child in public.  I do NOT tolerate abuse.  Sorry, but I will step in if abuse if apparent.



I absolutely agree.  When my twins (now 22!!) were 6, we rented strollers at both Disney and Universal because their little legs simply got tired!  The best use of the stroller was after the Epcot fireworks, it was raining and everyone was beyond exhausted.


----------



## DisneyShannon

wezee said:


> I will never use a pool towel again at POFQ, after witnessing a woman change a child's diaper, while laying on a pool towel ( on a lounger). Plus.......wait for it...... she used the pool towel to wipe the "doo-doo" from the child's behind.  Double Gross!!!!!!




Now I know why I bought three new towels from target. I fought with myself about buying these. Because I am on a very tight budget this trip.


----------



## Mrs. D

DisneyShannon said:


> Now I know why I bought three new towels from target. I fought with myself about buying these. Because I am on a very tight budget this trip.



I always take our own beach towels on vacay too...we usually have fun picking them out every summer...never had a real reasoning for it...but now I do!! lolol


----------



## Arenita

No yelling, stomping, loitering in the hallways of your hotel, no matter the time.  Remember that behind each one of those doors may be a sleeping baby, a sick grandmother or a sunburned dad.  Silence is golden - in the hallways.


----------



## DisneyMomFanatic

Ok, my 2 cents worth.

As a mother of a child with a disability...  Don't say mean things about people in the disabled section for parades and cause a scene because you don't believe they belong there.  We have a special pass that allows us to use that section for parades and we use it.  Just because you can't see my DS's disability is no reason to verbally assault and berate us.  IF the CM has okayed us, what's your issue.  Sorry, I will get off my soap box now.


----------



## sandi1111

Don't point out the humaness of characters within earshot of my kids. Yes, they are old enough to know better, but thank God they don't (or at least they still pretend!)!

Don't abuse your child or spouse no matter how tired and cranky you are. The thousands of other guests in earshot have paid alot and are tired too, and your drama is a buzz-kill.


----------



## Karlzmom

pooh2001 said:


> We saw a Mom breastfeeding her child - not so descretely on a bench by the large fountians in EPCOT.  We thought she and her baby could find a more secluded place to breastfeed her child. This was during the Flower and Garden festival in EPCOT.



What do you mean?  Did she pull her top off over her head and let the girls hang free, or does "not discretely" mean that you were able to surmise she was nursing?  As a woman who nursed for a WDW trip, I can tell you the only "secluded" place is your room. Without fail, what ever corner you tuck into [as though you are doing something shameful, rather than feeding your child] inevitably _someone will find you....and funny enough give you the stink eye because you are doing that *right* here!

The girls were both wide open, al a no shirt on, then you'v got me that she was inappropriate.  If it was simply the fact that you could tell she was nursing other than somewhere in a dark corner with a quilt smothering the both of them, then......._


----------



## Adi12982

denised627 said:


> Don't walk through a smoking area and choke and gag and wave your hand in front of your face.  You have a map use it and besides you are OUTSIDE...get over it.
> 
> As for the breastfeeding...there is a place for that and it is not in public!!!  Find a private spot and be discreet cover the child with a blanket.  NOONE wants to see your ****s!



I have to finish reading the thread, but I thought I'd post the FL law on BFing: 



> Section 1.      The breastfeeding of a baby is an important and basic act of nurture which must be encouraged in the interests of maternal and child health and family values.  A mother may breastfeed her baby in any location, public or private, where the mother is otherwise authorized to be, irrespective of whether or not the nipple of the mother’s breast is covered during or incidental to the breastfeeding.



I BF my daughter - and I do cover up, unless I am in a mother's room.  HOWEVER - it is because I do not feel comfortable doing so, and I think any mom who does should - it is natural, you have a problem, don't look!  Also, I use a thin nursing cover when I am out, and even still my baby gets sweaty, so if it is summer and I'm at WDW I may just have to expose myself - suffocating or causing my baby heat stroke would not be worth it just to make you happy or keep me from feeling self conscious.  I have seen mothers exposed and BFing at WDW and didn't bat an eye - if you don't want to see it, don't look.  I don't want to see making out, touchy feely teens, etc. So I don't look if I spot it, I think groping adults or teens is way more bothersome than a baby eating!


----------



## kaileighbug

My pet peeve from my last trip is....If you are pushing the stroller, please do not talk on the cell phone and constantly run into the person in front of you.  When leaving wishes the crowd is stop and go.  After the 3rd time I turned around and asked him to please stop. (Nicely) and he ran into me 2 more times.


----------



## ccgirl

scarlet_ibis said:


> Oh my!!!



And to think...last time I was there I asked a CM if I could take an apple for later in the day...and I was nervous to do that.  I can't imagine filling up rubbermaid containers with fresh food....

Although I do wonder; if they are cleaning up for the day, or meal, do they just throw out the food anyway?  So...if you have the last sitting maybe that makes a difference?


----------



## aaylasecura

I have one for the CMs- don't give me a snarky attitude just because the restaurant you're working at isn't doing the dining plan exactly like all the other restaurants on property. I sorry that I didn't know and I'm sorry that your employer didn't display that you do it differently.


----------



## scarlet_ibis

aaylasecura said:


> I have one for the CMs- don't give me a snarky attitude just because the restaurant you're working at isn't doing the dining plan exactly like all the other restaurants on property. I sorry that I didn't know and I'm sorry that your employer didn't display that you do it differently.



Where's that??


----------



## aaylasecura

scarlet_ibis said:


> Where's that??



Mainly quick service places. They all see to function differently.


----------



## Tess'smom

Ryansdad0727 said:


> Please men, do not wear European bathing suits at the water parks.  Especially if you are over 40.  I still have nightmares.


----------



## geol

scarlet_ibis said:


> Oh my!!!


----------



## Tess'smom

Please don't argue with the CM because your child is only .5" too short to ride on ROR or TofT and insist that they were tall enough to ride it yesterday.  Thank you.  It is a safety issue, period.


----------



## roadtrippin2wdw

karice2 said:


> Please don't look at me weird if I smile at you, I am just being nice.
> 
> I was thinking how few people smile back when you smile ( WDW or anywhere) at them before I read this post.


----------



## YodaGirl

1.  Please do not wear nothing but a speedo on the buses.  

Twenty years later, I STILL remember the 40 yr old man - who failed to dry off very well - sitting there in nothing but his neon green speedo.  Seriously, people...

2.  Completely agree with parent meltdowns.  Everyone's hot.  Everyone's tired.  Your kids can't take it out on everyone they are with; you can't either.

3.  If there is an issue with a CM (which in my experience is few and far between), take it to somewhere the situation can be resolved.  Do not stand outside a popular eatery screaming expletives at the top of your lungs while stomping your feet because you have come into contact with "nothing but rude cast members who apparently hate their job" the entire time that you have been here.  It's rude, and kids don't need to hear that language.  Not to mention, it's embarrassing to the people in your party who are trying to get you to be quiet.  *end rant*  

ETA:  Looking back through some other pages, it seems as though someone else saw my green speedo man.


----------



## YodaGirl

Tess'smom said:


> Please don't argue with the CM because your child is only .5" too short to ride on ROR or TofT and insist that they were tall enough to ride it yesterday.  Thank you.  It is a safety issue, period.



Also, don't teach your kid to "stand on their toes in their shoes" to bypass height restrictions.  It's not cool, and could possibly get your kid hurt.


----------



## LockShockBarrel

How about..

Don't change your child's diaper and rinse it's rump off in the drinking fountain and/or leave said diaper on a bench.

Don't freak out if I reach out to keep your toddler from bumping into me or something that may hurt them. Not grabbing them, just putting my hands out, palms out so that they don't trip over my shoes or over something on the floor, it's a habit from work. 

Don't debate what's wrong with someone who's using a service dog, at least in ear shot of said person. If I hear it happen, I will probably start loudly debating with whomever I'm with over how rude you're being by doing that. 

Don't forget your bra and wear a white tshirt, and then go on water rides, and please tuck in your thong.


----------



## Brit_Jude

roadtrippin2wdw said:


> karice2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please don't look at me weird if I smile at you, I am just being nice.
> 
> I was thinking how few people smile back when you smile ( WDW or anywhere) at them before I read this post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd smile back at you - in fact I have a permanent grin on my face when I get to Disney - may face even hurts.  Here is one for you now.
Click to expand...


----------



## Pink_Belle

I hope I didn't make others with disabilities upset, but I find that I can enjoy myself much more when I take things more lightly and don't let comments bother me. I try not to let the fact that I have Type I diabetes bother me. DON'T let other people spoil your trip with a nasty comment. Just move on. Don't get upset when other people don't understand, they don't always know about every disease, or what they entail. Sometimes these times can be used to inspire us to raise awareness.


----------



## skiingfast

Don't yell or argue with CM's period.  If the CM was rude, tired, or unhappy with their job, that is most likely a small reflection of the guests attitude.  Simply put 99.9% of the time the guest is wrong not the CM.


----------



## fers31

LockShockBarrel said:


> Don't forget your bra and wear a white tshirt, and then go on water rides, and please tuck in your thong.




Please pay NO attention to this poster.  Nothing to see here folks...move along.


----------



## tinkerbell198530

Don't be afried to admit that you need help from a CM


----------



## LockShockBarrel

Do you have an issue with my post Fers?


----------



## Evi

pooh2001 said:


> We saw a Mom breastfeeding her child - not so descretely on a bench by the large fountians in EPCOT.  We thought she and her baby could find a more secluded place to breastfeed her child. This was during the Flower and Garden festival in EPCOT.


I was surprised when I read this I don't see it as offensive..  its natural to breast feed.. you don't hide when you eat...


----------



## Mom2adisneybaby

_"I agree with some others...Don't yell, scream, hit or threaten your child in public. I do NOT tolerate abuse. Sorry, but I will step in if abuse if apparent." _

Musclemouse, I agree that abuse is a terrible thing to see happen to a child. I have a sister that abused her children physically and verbally. So I know what abuse looks like, but that word means different things to different people. I am a parent that will smack the bottom of my child and find nothing wrong with it. I do not BEAT my child, but I do try to go out of the site of others and DISCIPLINE my child. However if my child is screaming and throwing a tantrum for not getting their way (and not just because they are tired) I will smack their bottom in front of others if I can not get to an area to do it (if we are in line or something). I would rather see someone correct and discipline their child than see a child throw a tantrum because they are spoiled and not getting what they want and making everyone else suffer for it! I don't care to hear your child scream and cry DO SOMETHING ABOUT IT. 
I find it funny that my child when seeing another child being a brat will say..."boy Mom, that mom needs to spank that boy/girl. They are a brat!" They know it works for them and I have well behaved children...no...not perfect, but respectful and obedient. 
OK...rant over.


----------



## bdoyledimou

LockShockBarrel said:
			
		

> Don't forget your bra and wear a white tshirt, and then go on water rides, and please tuck in your thong.






fers31 said:


> Please pay NO attention to this poster.  Nothing to see here folks...move along.





LockShockBarrel said:


> Do you have an issue with my post Fers?



LSB --  I think Fers was looking for a little more "Magic" and a few "shows" that arn't on the Disney Schedule -- if you know what i mean


----------



## fers31

bdoyledimou said:


> LSB --  I think Fers was looking for a little more "Magic" and a few "shows" that arn't on the Disney Schedule -- if you know what i mean



Exactly, I wasn't attacking you....I'm just a normal 32 year old guy.    I'm sorry if it was interpreted the wrong way.


----------



## tiggerfan9984

LockShockBarrel said:


> Do you have an issue with my post Fers?



LOL.  He's just a perv, like most of us guys.


----------



## DisneyDorkORama

denised627 said:


> Yes bresatfeeding is natural and a beautiful experience to between mother and child..not the rest of the world!!  Just saying..keep it covered!!!



If breastfeeding offends you feel free to put a blanket over YOUR head.


----------



## DisneyDorkORama

what NOT to do?

If you go to Animal Kingdom with young children DO NOT DO the It's a bugs life 3-D movie, if you do your kids wont want to ride anything else for the rest of the day. We learned this the hard way...


----------



## LockShockBarrel

Ok I took the post in a different way. I thought you were trying to be like "Don't look at this post because it's offensive" not "Please continue to do those things because I enjoy them" 

I reread the post thinking "How did I manage to piss someone off with this?" 

Having a stressful few days, definitely had my hackles up.  Sorry


----------



## dzneelvr

If you see any large tour groups with leaders hoisting flags, RUN, don't walk, to the opposite side of the park to make sure you are not going to "bump" into them on any ride or attractionIn all our years of enjoying the parks, the only bad moments centered around the rude and inconsiderate behaviours of the members of said group. We've observed them to be quite unmanageable


----------



## Brit_Jude

DisneyDorkORama said:


> what NOT to do?
> 
> If you go to Animal Kingdom with young children DO NOT DO the It's a bugs life 3-D movie, if you do your kids wont want to ride anything else for the rest of the day. We learned this the hard way...



You made me laugh - my now 16 year old Niece will still not go to a 3D or 4D anything after we took her to this show when she was 7.  We and she can laugh about it now but yes it has scared her and when we returned last year she and I had a lovely walk around the Tree of Life while the others went in.  I think if we had taken her to Muppet 3D first it might have been different but none of us had been to Bugs Life so did not know what to expect.


----------



## mousebymarriage

1) Please DO NOT spank, belittle or freak out on your child because they are afraid to go on a ride( I have seen this more than once).

2) Please don't smack your child and then slam them into the stroller seat because you are tired, angry or cranky. (I have seen this a few times)

3) Please don't freak out on the CM's, they are hot and tired too. I know you paid a lot for your vacation and that pays the CM's salaries but, treat them like you would want to be treated.

4) Please don't use a dark theater show as your private make out session. If you can't control yourself and stop groping each other then maybe it's time for a "nap" back at the resort.

5)NO FLASH PHOTOGRAPHY means NO FLASH PHOTOGRAPHY!!!!!

6) Please don't scream repeatedly on haunted mansion because you think it's funny because it's not.


----------



## mousebymarriage

DisneyDorkORama said:


> If breastfeeding offends you feel free to put a blanket over YOUR head.


Amen!


----------



## DisneyDorkORama

Brit_Jude said:


> You made me laugh - my now 16 year old Niece will still not go to a 3D or 4D anything after we took her to this show when she was 7.  We and she can laugh about it now but yes it has scared her and when we returned last year she and I had a lovely walk around the Tree of Life while the others went in.  I think if we had taken her to Muppet 3D first it might have been different but none of us had been to Bugs Life so did not know what to expect.



Its funny because at the time we did it my son was 5 but he went to D.W before with his grandparents when he was 3 almost 4....when I had mentioned to him about doing the bugs life 3-d he was all for it because he loved it...when we got in and got seated and got our glasses he leans over to me and whispers "I forgot..I dont like this."


----------



## DisneyDorkORama

Do NOT FART when in tight spaces or small rooms. Please oh please clinch your butt cheeks with all your might!


----------



## PureTcrazy

Please remember that everyone does not have Disney OCD lke us Dis'ers! They don't always know that you have to make ADR's ahead of time, or that the food in the parks is going to cost so much or that there is not way to see everything at the parks in 4 days. Take a minute to help them out if possible, share information with them!

Don't steal a wheelchair. Believe it or not, this actually happened to one of my students on senior trip. He had bone cancer and while he was in a ride, someone stole his wheelchair (I guess they thought it would let them get ahead in line). It was HORRIBLE, when I got out to the bus he was lying out on the pavement. His friends had helped him back out to the bus and called me to come. I still tear up when I think about it. He passed away 4 months later, but wanted everyone to remember that he was a fighter. An awesome young man!!

Take lots of breaks, relax and enjoy the  magic! Spend time at your resort and enjoy the pool and the scenery, most of them are an attraction of their own.


----------



## starrysky

PureTcrazy said:


> Please remember that everyone does not have Disney OCD lke us Dis'ers! They don't always know that you have to make ADR's ahead of time, or that the food in the parks is going to cost so much or that there is not way to see everything at the parks in 4 days. Take a minute to help them out if possible, share information with them!
> 
> Don't steal a wheelchair. Believe it or not, this actually happened to one of my students on senior trip. He had bone cancer and while he was in a ride, someone stole his wheelchair (I guess they thought it would let them get ahead in line). It was HORRIBLE, when I got out to the bus he was lying out on the pavement. His friends had helped him back out to the bus and called me to come. I still tear up when I think about it. He passed away 4 months later, but wanted everyone to remember that he was a fighter. An awesome young man!!
> 
> Take lots of breaks, relax and enjoy the  magic! Spend time at your resort and enjoy the pool and the scenery, most of them are an attraction of their own.




First of all let me say what a terrible thing to have happen. My deepest sympathies. We have recenlty lost a family friend to cancer and it was so horrible to see him go through that.

A pp talked about having people move them out of the way when in a wheelchair. I have had this happen to me and it was the most degrading and horrible experience to have to go through. Just ask the person in the chair politely if you can get in to see the item. DO NOT Reach over them or push them out of the way. 

Another pet peeve of mine is if you do see a person in a chair and they have someone with them don't automatically asume that the person in the chair is unable to talk or understand you. That is not always the case and talking to the person pushing the chair over the head of the person in the chair is just plain rude. They are a person like everyone else and deserve to be treated as such.

Sorry for the rant that just really gets on my last nerve.


----------



## MurphyJoe

LovesTimone said:


> Well here's mine " What not to do at Disney" - .
> My DH, DD, DD-Bff, DBL, DN, and myself where at typhoon lagoon and this woman was playing with her children as they came off the slide near the wave pool. No problem there, My husband and I were being lounge chair lizards and noticed a group of men, young men and boys intently watching the slide, I said to my husband I wonder what they are watching, well about that time she gave us a "rear end" view  the string that covered her "rear end" was about the size of a thread.( very south beach)  First let me say that she had a very nice shape, and did look great in the suit. But the show that she was putting on was really not family oriented. I know that everyone has the right to wear whatever, but it should be appropriate. The lady next to me looked up to see what we were talking about and found her DH and 2 sons staring. Needless to say she was not happy. The crowd of men was so noticeable that one of the CM came over and asked what was going on? The poor young girl turn about 3 shades of red, she walked off then about 2 minutes later a other CM came out and spoke to her and she went and put on some bottoms.



I haven't read through this thread (if this has already been said) but under Florida state law (unless something has changed) swimsuits must cover at least 2/3 of the bottom in a public place. So, feel free to point out exposed patrons to Disney cast members, they will take care of it. It's the law.


----------



## tpholland

ecboyd said:


> in the words of the great william shakespeare.. "i am an a**" i honestly never thought one whip about the bigger kids in strollers other than to think to myself (in my head), shouldn't that kid be walking.  Well i am an a** and i apologize for that very blind thinking.
> 
> I guess unless your dealing with the situation, you cant see that it is a situation.
> 
> So thank you for the insight, no more rude thoughts from me.  Just thankfulness that i don't need think about such a situation.
> 
> *(kissing my dd when i get home from being a happy healthy well adjusted pain in my butt)



ditto!


----------



## LuluLovesDisney

Don't toss garbage on the ground or even worse JAM popcorn boxes and sticky cups into small places in the well-designed queue of Toy Story Mania. It is there to look like an overgrown kids room, not a garbage dump. 
Don't write or engrave graffiti anywhere especially the railings of Soarin'.

It is a SHAME that the two BEST rides have the nastiest dirtiest queue lines! I hate seeing someone's scratched in curse words and french fry leftovers while waiting for my favorite rides!!!

These are the ones that bother me the most! I wish Disney would take care of that graffiti, though. There's not much they can do about people who shove garbage in the crevices except keep cleaning up after them 

I would also say- 

Don't allow your children to scream and throw fits or play hide and go seek in the middle of crowded stores, tossing stuffed animals to the ground. I know kids have meltdowns, but it is when a parent ignores it that it annoys me. 

Don't wear a wet bathing suit and cutoff jean shorts to California Grill. 

Don't sit in your hotel room leaving a towel on a chair at the pool and come running out to curse at the people who sit there and expect them to move. (Yes, this really happened. We sat at an EMPTY table and all of a sudden some crazy woman came out pointing to the pool towel yelling at us that she needed the table and all six chairs for her family who were inside her room. She kept saying her room was "right there". Um, good, then, go in the room! Or sit and the table NEXT to us. No, she wanted the table we were sitting at. So, she pulled a chair up and took another to put her feet on and put her shoes on a third, so she could try to "stake" it as her own. To this day, I have no idea what that was about! )

And I can't believe someone would steal a wheelchair. Although, in my town, we had a mom leave the chair outside on the porch and someone stole it right off her porch, so I shouldn't be surprised!


----------



## drgreene1096

Don't judge someone that is using an ECV just because they don't look like they should be on one.  I am a 35 year old woman with fibromyalgia and lupus.  I have good days and I have bad days.  I don't want to have bad days at WDW so I utilize an ECV.  I don't know how many negative comments I have received about my using an ECV.    I don't use it to get special treatment, just to get around so my 7 year old daughter can experience WDW and so that I can get to share in her joy.  Just because I appear healthy doesn't mean I am!

And as far as breastfeeding goes, it is a wonderful beautiful thing.  However, it is still wonderful and beautiful in private.  Yes, a baby should be able to eat when he/she is hungry, but in the center fountain at Epcot during a festival?  Come on!  That's tantamount to sitting at the dinner table at Crystal Palace at the prime dinner hour.  Of course people are going to object!  I'm certain that there are more appropriate places for breastfeeding than that.


----------



## scarlet_ibis

drgreene1096 said:


> And as far as breastfeeding goes, it is a wonderful beautiful thing.  However, it is still wonderful and beautiful in private.  Yes, a baby should be able to eat when he/she is hungry, but in the center fountain at Epcot during a festival?  Come on!  That's tantamount to sitting at the dinner table at Crystal Palace at the prime dinner hour.  Of course people are going to object!  I'm certain that there are more appropriate places for breastfeeding than that.



I've breastfed at the dinner table at the Crystal Palace at prime dinner hour.  Nothing wrong with that.  There's no such thing as an inappropriate place to breastfeed, other than perhaps a bathroom or anywhere you wouldn't eat, but that's just a sanitation matter.


----------



## NonScents

Please put your cigarette butts in the proper receptacles, not on the ground. (Don't pretend you didn't see your napkin fall and leave it there, either.) If you drop your ice cream cone on a bench, please wipe it off or at least advise a CM so others don't sit in it.

Please don't text or surf the web on your cell phone during rides/attractions; if you are bored, leave, the rest of us want to see it.


----------



## purvislets

Please do not get into a line without your entire party.  

Before the flames come, let me clarify.  If a young child needs to go to the bathroom, then I have no problem letting them and a parent head past me to the front of a line to meet up with their party.

BUT, when you are grown adults and just don't feel like waiting, do not expect me to let your mom and dad, sister, grandpa, uncle Joe, and 4 half cousins push past me to meet up with you.  Especially when they talk about how great it is that they didn't have to wait in all that long line and they were able to ride something else while you held their spot.  

Also, if you happen to be the one pushing past everyone to meet up with your party, the least you could do is apologize and try not to roughly bump into people who don't get out of your way fast enough.


----------



## danagirl

I didn't make it all the way through but here is mine.... If you are walking by my daughters wheelchair and think "gee i could get in front of her" and then whip in front of me real quick and stop...don't be mad if I hit you and then turn around to glare at me. Yeah I know it hurt but hey I can't help if you misjudged the space between me and the person in front of me...

also...wheelchairs don't go sideways...so when we are in a crowd of people and you start edging right or left just know that I am not edging with you...

and for those who like to talk with their hands, wear their purses/camera's/etc on their shoulders/backs...I will grab your arm or your stuff to stop you from hitting my poor kid in the head...i don't want to touch you or your stuff but I will...

After last year when I saw someone pull out a portable toilet and let their little girl pee right in the line for the Magic Carpets...i don't really feel the whole breastfeeding thing is a big deal....


----------



## jnfr2424

Please parents do not argue with other parents!!! 
This happend last week as I getting off of Peter Pan not realizing that the family in front of me let me and DH go infront of them to get away from the other couple!!! It seems that the family in front child was kicking the other couple from behind - by the time we got off the ride there was cussing, screaming and threats - There is no need to act like this in WDW and not in public what kind of example are you setting for your children?


----------



## simba20

mousebymarriage said:


> 1)
> 
> 6) Please don't scream repeatedly on haunted mansion because you think it's funny because it's not.



Or when you are a group of kids on the TTA/WEDWay/whateveryouwanttocallit going through the dark parts (Space Mountain, Buzz Lightyear)


----------



## purvislets

This happened to us this weekend:  

My daughter was playing in the small kids splash pool at Fort Wilderness, which is seperated from the main pool by a gate.  It's for children 48 inches and under, with water jets and two small slides.  

While watching her play, these big kids (probably from ages 12-18) kept coming in and going down the slides, pushing smaller children out of the way, running into little kids, and generally just rough-housing.  My husband and I kept having to tell these kids that this was a play area for the smaller children and they were too big.  

One set of girls (at least 16 years old... they were wearing bikinis and had bigger ****s than I do! ) came in and took over the slide.  They went down and ran into a 3 year old little girl who was at the bottom and didn't even bother to find out if she was ok.  We had to run them off too.  

We tried telling the lifeguard on duty, but she couldn't do anything about it since she had to watch the main pool slide and couldn't leave her post.

So, parents, please explain to your teens/preteens that if an area is designated for a certain height and under, and they are taller than what is posted, that they shouldn't go in there and play.  Otherwise someone else has to spend their entire vacation trying to parent your children.

::steps off soap box::


----------



## Adi12982

alwaysmom said:


> Just plan old.......
> 
> Stop being rude!!!
> 
> Stop making mean comments out loud, someone can hear you.
> Stop being judgmental, you don't know others situation.
> Stop assuming you know everything about everything.
> Stop thinking you are the only one on vacation.
> Stop thinking that just because you paid, you can do whatever you want.
> Stop thinking you deserve to be first.
> 
> Try being a little courteous.
> Try having fun.
> Try relaxing.
> Try smiling at someone.


LOVE it!


ratlenhum said:


> We can almost forget for a week that our child is different. He's doing what other kids do, enjoying something "typical" and having fun. There's no teachers, therapists, special ed departments, or specialty doctors to deal with.


That got me teary eyed - this is the #1 reason I LOVE WDW - it is the only place my whole life where my brother felt like everyone else - he has CP and cannot walk at all - but we carried him onto rides and sitting on a ride he was just like everyone else!


----------



## Adi12982

Some don'ts - 

If you are on a full bus or monorail, please re-think your toddler having their own seat - it would be much appreciated if you let small children sit on your lap (or share a seat with a sibling if they both fit) and then you free up a seat for someone else (possibly with a child of their own) to sit.  I know you got on the bus first, and you waited your time in line - but it sure would be appreciated - if they are light enough of course 

PLEASE do not cut in front of wheel chairs if possible (you may not be fast enough to get all the way past them before they run into you or have to make a full stop) - also, it is NOT ok to climb over a person in a wheelchairs legs to get across to somewhere - my brother has been straddled WAY too many times at WDW - please have some courtesy - he/we will work hard never to run into you (although, keep in mind if you stop suddenly that may not be possible) but don't think you are faster than a Wheelchair or that it is ok to climb over people's legs! 

PLEASE don't push your kids too hard -  I agree with what others have said, if you have a schedule at home try to mimic it.  If your child won't nap well at the park, consider going back for a break to your hotel (if you have a small child please consider staying close - it doesn't have to be on property, but close enough so if they need a shower/bed then you can get to it).  I feel so bad for kids having a meltdown because the parents didn't want to leave the park from open til close.  If you are with kids realize they cannot tolerate as much walking or heat, etc as you!

If you need an ECV and you rent one that you take back to your room, dinner, etc. PLEASE sit on it on the bus.  I've seen people on their ECV's use the ramp for the bus, have the bus driver buckle them in and then get up and take another seat - your ECV just took out three chairs and you are taking another - it is safe to ride in your chair, they have a special seat belt for you and everything.  I do not have issues with people using ECV's or their own chairs, but please don't take another seat on an already packed bus!  We would never lift my brother out of his chair and have him sit in another chair, please reconsider doing this yourself.

Don't worry/stress to much about others around you - I like what others have said don't judge others too much - be it older children in strollers, mom's feeding their baby's, who is using a wheelchair, etc.  Enjoy your trip - you dictate how much fun you have - it all boils down to the attitude you CHOSE to have!


----------



## skiingfast

I imagine it's already in here somewhere.

Don't talk about what's inside the costumes of the characters.  Don't let your older kids do it either.  It just ruins somone elses dreams.


----------



## maxiesmom

Adi12982 said:


> Actually,you a wrong on this one. If you use an ECV you are not allowed to sit on them on the bus.  They do not strap down in a manner in which it is safe for a rider to stay on them. ECVs, at least the 3 wheeled kind, are very tippy on a bus, even when tied down. No one is moving out of them to be rude, it is simply what they have to do to have a safe ride.


----------



## tpholland

alwaysmom said:


> Just plan old.......
> 
> Stop being rude!!!
> 
> Stop making mean comments out loud, someone can hear you.
> Stop being judgmental, you don't know others situation.
> Stop assuming you know everything about everything.
> Stop thinking you are the only one on vacation.
> Stop thinking that just because you paid, you can do whatever you want.
> Stop thinking you deserve to be first.
> 
> Try being a little courteous.
> Try having fun.
> Try relaxing.
> Try smiling at someone.


----------



## Adi12982

maxiesmom said:


> Actually,you a wrong on this one. If you use an ECV you are not allowed to sit on them on the bus.  They do not strap down in a manner in which it is safe for a rider to stay on them. ECVs, at least the 3 wheeled kind, are very tippy on a bus, even when tied down. No one is moving out of them to be rude, it is simply what they have to do to have a safe ride.



Good to know - but the kind I was talking about specifically in my post was an electric wheelchair that looked just like my brothers - he sat in his the other person got out and sat on the bus - but glad to know about the three wheeled kind not being stable enough for sitting while on the bus!


----------



## smangham

*Here are my two "please don'ts":*

Please don't be a horse's behind to the CMs.  My daughter was a CM during college and some of the stories she would share were so crazy.  They are taught to try to make all guests' experiences happy ones.  Some people try to take advantage of that because  they know that policy, so they get loud and act obnoxious, looking for special favors.   There were lots of stroller stories.  There are designated areas, CLEARLY marked to park your stroller.  Don't argue with the CM when they have to reluctantly point that out to you because you refuse to comply.  They don't make the rules, they just have to try to enforce them.

Also, speaking of strollers....Respectfully, If you are a family of 5 or 6 or more and you have a stroller in your party....please don't walk 5, 6 or more wide on the paths making it impossible to pass your party.  Some people don't want to walk at your pace.  Simple courtesies, that's all. Think of other people trying to enjoy their vacations, too.   Just think about how your grandmother would expect you to act.  That usually reels me back in when I want to show my behind.


----------



## a1tinkfans

Please be kind!
Please do _not_ stop your stroller, huge family, group, party in the middle of the walkway, move aside....courtesy is contagious, so if everyone is Aware of the impact they have on everyone else, it makes 
EVERYONES vacation, that much better. 
Most of All, _Don't _Stress
RELAX, it is Disney, I'd rather be hot, wet, tired hungry and not working and at Disney, then anywhere else, Enjoy!!


----------



## Legendofthehawk

- 
If you can eat anywhere you like in the parks with snacks and such, then so can a baby.  


- 
Don't give mama's evil glares if their kids are acting like a hot mess, or say aloud enough "MY Kids would/will never do that".  

It is not always the parents fault. Sometimes even perfectly behaved angels have bad days, and parents can misread their childs cues. It happens to the best of us. Instead of scorn, try kindness. If you say that your kids would never, this is an invitation for them to do these things later on down the line.


----------



## LuluLovesDisney

smangham said:


> *Here are my two "please don'ts":*
> 
> Please don't be a horse's behind to the CMs.  My daughter was a CM during college and some of the stories she would share were so crazy.  They are taught to try to make all guests' experiences happy ones.  Some people try to take advantage of that because  they know that policy, so they get loud and act obnoxious, looking for special favors.   There were lots of stroller stories.  There are designated areas, CLEARLY marked to park your stroller.  Don't argue with the CM when they have to reluctantly point that out to you because you refuse to comply.  They don't make the rules, they just have to try to enforce them.
> 
> Also, speaking of strollers....Respectfully, If you are a family of 5 or 6 or more and you have a stroller in your party....please don't walk 5, 6 or more wide on the paths making it impossible to pass your party.  Some people don't want to walk at your pace.  Simple courtesies, that's all. Think of other people trying to enjoy their vacations, too.   Just think about how your grandmother would expect you to act.  That usually reels me back in when I want to show my behind.



I totally agree. I hate seeing people make a scene until they get a "freebie" they don't deserve.


----------



## Luvmepluto

Ok...I didn't read through the entire thread, but if your child is over 8.....they should not be in a stroller.


----------



## Legendofthehawk

Luvmepluto said:


> Ok...I didn't read through the entire thread, but if your child is over 8.....they should not be in a stroller.




Why does it matter to you?  

There are a lot of mamas on that visit disney (and some that have been on this thread) that have Special needs kids. Kids with needs that you wouldn't know by looking at them, that might need the usage of a stroller to keep them calm, etc. 

They are the ones pushing them, which is the hardest job... soooo... why  does it really matter?


----------



## Luvmepluto

Legendofthehawk said:


> Why does it matter to you?
> 
> There are a lot of mamas on that visit disney (and some that have been on this thread) that have Special needs kids. Kids with needs that you wouldn't know by looking at them, that might need the usage of a stroller to keep them calm, etc.
> 
> They are the ones pushing them, which is the hardest job... soooo... why  does it really matter?


I was speaking of mothers with special needs. Escpecially, considering that I have a niece with downs. I am speaking of parents (especially of my nationality) that stroll their children of older ages in the park. They are no longer babies.

I hate that you took it so wrong.


----------



## Legendofthehawk

Luvmepluto said:


> I was speaking of mothers with special needs. Escpecially, considering that I have a niece with downs. I am speaking of parents (especially of my nationality) that stroll their children of older ages in the park. They are no longer babies.
> 
> I hate that you took it so wrong.




Perhaps it is the way that you typed it? I saw nothing that said "with the exception of.." just a generalization of not wanting to see kids over a certain age in strollers. 

It is worth pointing out as has been a key in this thread, that people can be not what they seem to be at all. Many people have been glared at having older children in strollers for this reason, or glared at because they moved ahead due to a disorder that is not apparently seen. 

But even if that is not the case. 

I am still curious as why it would bother you?  

You are not doing the pushing, nor are you paying for their stroller rental. And yes, kids are by definition no longer babies. However many mothers with toddlers (and here in, also not babies), use a stroller because their kids do get tired walking the long parks too.  You are of course entitled to your opinion and feeling the way you feel. It just don't understand why you feel so strongly when it affects you not at all. 

Likely if a mother is pushing an 8 year old in a stroller, she has a good reason for it. I can't think of many eight year olds that would consent otherwise.


----------



## polineedyan

Legendofthehawk said:


> Why does it matter to you?
> 
> There are a lot of mamas on that visit disney (and some that have been on this thread) that have Special needs kids. Kids with needs that you wouldn't know by looking at them, that might need the usage of a stroller to keep them calm, etc.
> 
> They are the ones pushing them, which is the hardest job... soooo... why  does it really matter?



Agreed. Even without the disability. Children are at a disadvantage in these large crowds. Non child bearing guests WANT kids in strollers, trust me..they dont even know how crazy or dangerous it COULD be without them..


----------



## nancyoliver23

Be more courteous and tolerant of others little quirks as long as they arent really doing you any harm. Hey, each is a different person, out on a vacation. Why ruin anothers day by pointing and commenting loudly? I hate such behavior!


----------



## polineedyan

Here's MY dont...DONT STARE AT MY WIFE..i KNOW she's hot and all, thats why I married her..dont stare..


----------



## danagirl

polineedyan said:


> Agreed. Even without the disability. Children are at a disadvantage in these large crowds. Non child bearing guests WANT kids in strollers, trust me..they dont even know how crazy or dangerous it COULD be without them..


 Same with a wheelchair!! I almost died pushing that thing around last year!! Have you seen that uphill stretch to the monorail from the Magic Kingdom?? Do you have any idea the momentum I have to get going to get my kids wheelchair up that thing?? (Also this is when leaving the park because we are hot and tired...)Lines aren't shorter cause it takes longer to do everything! And while most people spend their time taking in the sights and sounds of Disney I spend all my time trying not to run into the people taking in the sights and sounds of Disney! Also there is no weaving through traffic...nope I have to stand behind the slow pokes...I have rides to get to people!! Just Kidding! I walk fast in general so Disney world drives me a little crazy...but its a good kinda crazy


----------



## Mom2adisneybaby

DisneyDorkORama said:


> Do NOT FART when in tight spaces or small rooms. Please oh please clinch your butt cheeks with all your might!




  so funny, but so true!!


----------



## Mom2adisneybaby

polineedyan said:


> Here's MY dont...DONT STARE AT MY WIFE..i KNOW she's hot and all, thats why I married her..dont stare..



I could understand, but got a question for ya....does she do things to get stared at? : daisy dukes and a low cut top, white shirt on a water ride, such tight clothing you would think they were painted on, shorts so low you see her g-string, etc. If so than maybe she should try to avoid these things next time.


----------



## coalmnrswife

frtchr said:


> A mom feeding her baby was offensive to you?  Sad.




I agree! Sad!


----------



## Dianatlol

ratlenhum said:


> Disneylover83, thanks for being so understanding.
> 
> I don't know about other parents of kids with disabilities, but for me, when I over hear a comment like "isn't that kid too old for a stroller?" I don't think to myself "he's 8 and has autism so shut up," I think yes, he's 8 and still needs to be in a stroller. He's different than other kids and can't do what kids his age do because he's disabled, has no fear, will run off, doesn't understand or know better."
> 
> So it's not the actual comment that hurts so much it's all the thoughts that come rushing to your head that remind you that your child is different.
> 
> We used to go to Sesame Place every year but my son outgrew it.  We went to Disneyland in 2008 when we had to fly from NY to CA to see an immunologist that was a specialist in another disorder my son has on top of his autism. We decided to make a vacation out of it and he loved it. So last year we brought him to Disney World and we're going again this summer. He loves it and for the most part he can blend in. He has some issues, but it's so loud there and people move so quickly that most don't hear his vocal ticks, or hear him repeat the repetitive phrase of the week that he says over and over and over 1000 times a day. (this week's phrase is "our house is 279")
> 
> We can almost forget for a week that our child is different. He's doing what other kids do, enjoying something "typical" and having fun. There's no teachers, therapists, special ed departments, or specialty doctors to deal with. Although on our trip this year we are making a diversion to see a specialist in Melbourne, but that's only a few hours of our week.  We can pretend to be a typical family for a few days a year. Comments and remarks basically hit us like a 2x4 to the head and knock us off our cloud, and really put a damper on our day/week.
> 
> People should look our kids, smile, keep your comments to themselves, and hug and kiss their typical kids just a little bit tighter at night.  This could have just as easily have happened to your child. We didn't ask for this, we didn't cause this, it just happened.



That was well written! I bet your Son is someone who can put a smile on anyones face!
It is hard to explain to my DD (9) why some children are different from others, she just believes thast all kids should be well and a chance to be normal. (She'll bring tears to your eyes!)


----------



## bearlyanne

Don't forget to give people in wheelchairs and scooters a little extra room! Not only can they not stop quickly, but some of the people riding in them get very nervous about being jostled or hit by other people. My MIL's back is so bad, that going over a raised crack in the ground HURTS...imagine how bad it could be to be hit from behind by someone not paying attention.

Please make my trip easier by doing this. TIA!


----------



## disney_mommy

wezee said:


> I will never use a pool towel again at POFQ, after witnessing a woman change a child's diaper, while laying on a pool towel ( on a lounger). Plus.......wait for it...... she used the pool towel to wipe the "doo-doo" from the child's behind.  Double Gross!!!!!!



I agree, totally gross - but I love your use of the word "doo-doo!"




denised627 said:


> Don't walk through a smoking area and choke and gag and wave your hand in front of your face.  You have a map use it and besides you are OUTSIDE...get over it.



I choke and gag and wave my arms around because I am allergic to the smoke.  I don't have the patience to map out the smoking areas and I know full well that I take a chance of walking through it.  I'm not being dramatic to piss you off, the smoke just bothers me.




jkstewart1800 said:


> Don't bring that fight here.... you won't win.








ccgirl said:


> Let's respect others opinions, while I don't share that opinion that does not make the poster wrong, just different.  Everyone has a right to their own opinions.



  The world would be so boring if we all had the same opinions about everything.




GaSleepingBeautyFan said:


> Or in the hot tubs!! We saw a young man with his hand up a young woman's bikini top at the CR hot tub. The whole main pool area was full of kids. I walked over and told him to get a room because no one wants to see that. They left a few minutes later.
> 
> I know I should've had a lifeguard do it but I'd rather have them watching the pool.



  Oh good grief!  I bet if that young woman's mother could have seen her, she would have been mortified!




iheartjacksparrow said:


> And what's the big deal about using mugs from 2 or 3 years ago?
> If we bought new mugs every year that would be about an extra $70 a year on mugs!  Yes,  I know it's not just for mugs, its for the drinks and I really do appreciate it. But disney's not going broke just because I don't get a new one every year, they're making thousands and thousands of $$ from me going 2-3x a yr.
> If they're in good condition, I'm re-using them!



Because that's Disney's rule.  If you don't follow it, you are stealing from them.  And I'm pretty sure stealing is a big no-no, no matter where you are.




LockShockBarrel said:


> On the topic following through with threats, I'm asking the mods to CLOSE THIS THREAD PLEASE.
> 
> Can we seriously not have one thread on these boards where there's a battle over something. If you want to argue or "voice your opinions over it" find another place please. I didn't want to read this thread to see "that's so sad you think its ok" or "that's so sad you don't think its ok", its off topic and needless.



As I'm sure you've found out by now, one random person can't close down a thread simply because they don't like the things being said.  While the arguments for or against something may be considered "off topic" in this particular thread, they are certainly not breaking any DIS rules.




tessa67 said:


> I am not sure what you were laughing at, perhaps someone's silly hat?  I know you were not laughing about your DD's inappropriate, judgemental and possibly very hurtful comment.  A comment that may have broken the hearts of those parents, if they heard it.
> 
> Anyway, I think you left off the end of the story.  You know, the part where you knelt down in front of your DD and explained to her, in a kind, gentle and quiet voice, that it may have looked odd to her to see such a big boy in a stroller, but there is a chance that his legs or body may not be as strong as hers.  It may be that his parents wanted to bring him to Disney but knew he was not strong or well enough to walk the entire day, but since they wanted him to enjoy the park they decided to use a stroller, so he could have a great day.  And then you explained that you and she are so blessed to be healthy and strong and it is important to be kind and not make remarks that might be hurtful.  And then you said that you hope that boy and his family have a wonderful day.
> 
> Right?  Isn't that what you said?  I am sure it is.








ophelia2002 said:


> I know this is a "vacation" but there is no vacation from being a responsible parent.



Truer words were never spoken!  If people remembered this, it would solve half the compaints on this board.




chrismass said:


> How about - don't take food from the buffets to eat later in the day...I don't mean an extra cookie or a piece of fruit, last time we were at Crystal Palace there was a family filling rubbermaid (!!) containers and not the leftovers from their plates either!



 




YodaGirl said:


> 1.  Please do not wear nothing but a speedo on the buses.
> 
> Twenty years later, I STILL remember the 40 yr old man - who failed to dry off very well - sitting there in nothing but his neon green speedo.  Seriously, people...



Lime green?  Clearly he was a DISer!  You should have introduced yourself and talked DIS. 




Luvmepluto said:


> I was speaking of mothers with special needs. Escpecially, considering that I have a niece with downs. I am speaking of parents (especially of my nationality) that stroll their children of older ages in the park. They are no longer babies.
> 
> I hate that you took it so wrong.



It was probably taken wrong because you chose not to read the entire thread where this subject was covered ad nauseam by lots of different people.  If you had, you would not have felt is necessary to make that post in the first place.




polineedyan said:


> Here's MY dont...DONT STARE AT MY WIFE..i KNOW she's hot and all, thats why I married her..dont stare..



  Lucky you!


----------



## scarlet_ibis

disney_mommy said:


> I choke and gag and wave my arms around because I am allergic to the smoke.  I don't have the patience to map out the smoking areas and I know full well that I take a chance of walking through it.  I'm not being dramatic to piss you off, the smoke just bothers me.



Seriously.  How about "Don't smoke at Disney"?  It's a kid's place, primarily, and there's no excuse for exposing kids to smoke.  Or anyone, actually.  It's not MY fault that Disney took all of the cool, out of the way, quiet places and gave them to smokers.


----------



## Stegemouse

Don't let your kids strip down naked and play in the fountains.  While eating at Morocco last week, we watched a girl go from splashing in the fountain to completely nude without any parents stepping in to stop her for a good five minutes.

Also don't let your kids go to the bathroom outside of the restrooms.  We saw a boy wizzing away in one of the dining areas at AK.  Uncrowded restrooms were about two feet away.


----------



## GRUMPY D

scarlet_ibis said:


> Seriously.  How about "Don't smoke at Disney"?  It's a kid's place, primarily, and there's no excuse for exposing kids to smoke.  Or anyone, actually.  It's not MY fault that Disney took all of the cool, out of the way, quiet places and gave them to smokers.



Originally Posted by Disney_mommy  
I choke and gag and wave my arms around because I am allergic to the smoke. I don't have the patience to map out the smoking areas and I know full well that I take a chance of walking through it. I'm not being dramatic to piss you off, the smoke just bothers me.

please dont put down us smokers because we are following the rules by planing and mapping out are routes to the few small smoking places Disney gives us and I'm sorry that you don't have the patience or smarts to look at a map and see were these spots are at and i don't think behind stores and in nooks and cranny's were these places are at are your cool ,quiet and out of the way places disney took from you


----------



## disney_mommy

GRUMPY D said:


> Originally Posted by Disney_mommy
> I choke and gag and wave my arms around because I am allergic to the smoke. I don't have the patience to map out the smoking areas and I know full well that I take a chance of walking through it. I'm not being dramatic to piss you off, the smoke just bothers me.
> 
> please dont put down us smokers because we are following the rules by planing and mapping out are routes to the few small smoking places Disney gives us and I'm sorry that you don't have the patience or smarts to look at a map and see were these spots are at and i don't think behind stores and in nooks and cranny's were these places are at are your cool ,quiet and out of the way places disney took from you



I'm absolutely not putting down smokers.  I think it's great when smokers go to their designated areas to smoke.  I'm just saying that when I walk through and cough, I'm not trying to be dramatic and make a point.  And let's not resort to implying that I'm not smart.  I think that's what you were saying...  I'm having trouble following the meandering disconnected and unpunctuated thoughts of your post.


----------



## livndisney

I don't have a problem with smokers in the smoking area. But lighting up 50 feet from the area, or just "finishing up" as you are walking out of the area (and continuing smoking for 200 yards) is not smoking in the smoking area.

And I don't think I will ever forget the mom breastfeeding while smoking in the smoking area. Let's just say she did not have enough hands and I am still amazed that child did not fall.


----------



## Chloesmom

livndisney said:


> I don't have a problem with smokers in the smoking area. But lighting up 50 feet from the area, or just "finishing up" as you are walking out of the area (and continuing smoking for 200 yards) is not smoking in the smoking area.
> 
> And I don't think I will ever forget the mom breastfeeding while smoking in the smoking area. Let's just say she did not have enough hands and I am still amazed that child did not fall.



Ok... I dont have a problem with moms breastfeeding... I breastfed... not a big deal... BUT... while smoking? Uh... I think thats a whole new debate....


----------



## scarlet_ibis

GRUMPY D said:


> please dont put down us smokers because we are following the rules by planing and mapping out are routes to the few small smoking places Disney gives us and I'm sorry that you don't have the patience or smarts to look at a map and see were these spots are at and i don't think behind stores and in nooks and cranny's were these places are at are your cool ,quiet and out of the way places disney took from you



I have plenty of patience and smarts, TYVM.  The places I refer to are places like the terrace on the water below the ice cream place at MK, part of the walkway on the left side of the castle, the shaded area between Adventureland and Frontierland on the castle side.  Many beautiful garden spots in all of the parks where we used to be able to enjoy a cool drink out of the hustle and bustle of traffic have been stolen for smokers.  

Truly, there should be no smoking in any of these parks anyway, and I stand by that.  I will give Disney credit for banning it in most parts of the parks.  It's a relief not to have to worry about my kids walking into someone's lit cigarette and it sure was awful to be disembarking a ride and get caught behind someone who couldn't wait 60 seconds to light up.  Now, if only they'd do something about the people who DON'T abide by the smoking areas.  (I find this happens a lot at EPCOT.)


----------



## bdoyledimou

scarlet_ibis said:


> *Truly, there should be no smoking in any of these parks anyway, and I stand by that*.



I agree, and they should also ban all of the high fat, cholesterol laden foods, all the sugar filled goodies, and all the alcohol from the parks as well.



//end sarcasm


----------



## scarlet_ibis

bdoyledimou said:


> I agree, and they should also ban all of the high fat, cholesterol laden foods, all the sugar filled goodies, and all the alcohol from the parks as well.
> 
> 
> 
> //end sarcasm





What you choose to do to yourself is one thing.  But when you inflict something unhealthy and unpleasant on others, it's quite another.


----------



## bdoyledimou

scarlet_ibis said:


> What you choose to do to yourself is one thing.  But when you inflict something unhealthy and unpleasant on others, it's quite another.



That's why there are DSA's in out of he way off the beaten path locations.
On a serious note.. while i DO smoke, i do NOT 

Smoke inside my home.
Smoke inside my vehicle
Smoke within 15 feet of my children.

I seek out and utilize the DSA's. And even then , i generally stand away from other smokers, because *I don't like the smell of smoke.
* how  odd is that!?!?


----------



## LuluLovesDisney

Stegemouse said:


> Don't let your kids strip down naked and play in the fountains.  While eating at Morocco last week, we watched a girl go from splashing in the fountain to completely nude without any parents stepping in to stop her for a good five minutes.
> 
> Also don't let your kids go to the bathroom outside of the restrooms.  We saw a boy wizzing away in one of the dining areas at AK.  Uncrowded restrooms were about two feet away.



Okay, the public urination thing is NASTY. There are over a thousand bathrooms in WDW, find one, or use a diaper. I would have gotten a CM so fast. . .


----------



## steph73

disney_mommy said:


> I choke and gag and wave my arms around because I am allergic to the smoke.  I don't have the patience to map out the smoking areas and I know full well that I take a chance of walking through it.  I'm not being dramatic to piss you off, the smoke just bothers me.




Wait... you're allergic, so allergic you can't help but to wave your hands and cough when walking past someone smoking outdoors, but can't be bothered to glance at a map and avoid the very few (there's not many) DSAs in the parks?


----------



## 2luvmickey

Karlzmom said:


> What do you mean?  Did she pull her top off over her head and let the girls hang free, or does "not discretely" mean that you were able to surmise she was nursing?  As a woman who nursed for a WDW trip, I can tell you the only "secluded" place is your room. Without fail, what ever corner you tuck into [as though you are doing something shameful, rather than feeding your child] inevitably _someone will find you....and funny enough give you the stink eye because you are doing that *right* here!
> 
> The girls were both wide open, al a no shirt on, then you'v got me that she was inappropriate.  If it was simply the fact that you could tell she was nursing other than somewhere in a dark corner with a quilt smothering the both of them, then......._


_

Disney is very sensitive to decency issues.  Last year, at Typhoon Lagoon, a little girl was running around with just a bikini bottom (she had to be about 7-8 years old, and European.  Now, I'm not slamming Europeans, I know this is the culture, we Americans are pretty uptight!).

Anyway, here comes a CM with the parents, and the little girl is covered up in a towel.  I assume the CM explained that she needs to be covered up on top.  She was an adorable little girl, with an itty bitty bikini bottom so I could see the issue.

Please, don't ask a nursing mom to feed the child in a bathroom or throw a blanket over the baby's head.  Would you want to eat in a bathroom (ewww) or under a blanket in the Florida heat?  Just look the other way, it's the way nature intended babies to be feed.  Besides, all of the animal moms do this at AK 

What not to do at Disney?  Don't stop in the middle of the walkway to chat with your group.  Pull it off to the side people!_


----------



## disney_mommy

steph73 said:


> Wait... you're allergic, so allergic you can't help but to wave your hands and cough when walking past someone smoking outdoors, but can't be bothered to glance at a map and avoid the very few (there's not many) DSAs in the parks?



Yep.


----------



## steph73

disney_mommy said:


> Yep.



Well then I have no sympathy for you being around smoke, if you are indeed allergic (which I'm starting to doubt).  Allergic people tend to avoid their triggers, especially if they are easy to avoid (DSAs).


----------



## danagirl

Just my two cents...but no one is actually "allergic" to smoke. Smoke is not an allergen its an irritant. An allergen is a small particle that is made up of proteins that the body mistakes for a dangerous intruder like a virus or other germ. Smoke contains tiny tar ash particles which are not the same as a true allergen because they are not protein based, but a form of carbon. So you can be irritated by smoke (which some of you obviously are) but you are not allergic. I don't smoke but my parents do. The cool thing about so few smoking areas was that we would run into the same people all day and sometimes all week. It was kinda nice seeing a familiar face once in awhile!


----------



## tinkerbell198530

I have to say that there are those who smoke outside of the smoking areas


----------



## Chloesmom

danagirl said:


> Just my two cents...but no one is actually "allergic" to smoke. Smoke is not an allergen its an irritant. An allergen is a small particle that is made up of proteins that the body mistakes for a dangerous intruder like a virus or other germ. Smoke contains tiny tar ash particles which are not the same as a true allergen because they are not protein based, but a form of carbon. So you can be irritated by smoke (which some of you obviously are) but you are not allergic. I don't smoke but my parents do. The cool thing about so few smoking areas was that we would run into the same people all day and sometimes all week. It was kinda nice seeing a familiar face once in awhile!



While you cannot be allergic to the actual smoke you can be allergic to the many chemicals and toxins found in cigarette smoke. It can also cause what is basically an allergic reaction in people who are sensitive because all the body knows is that something irritating is in my body... ALLERGY ATTACK. My daughter is allergic to nicotine and has been diagnosed by an immunologist after a severe attack at her fathers when she was 7. It put her in the ER and was very very scary. As a result I had to get a court order to prevent my ex and his wife from smoking around her because they wouldnt stop and she would come home very sick every other week... She can even have reactions if we are behind a car with people in it smoking. 
My mom smokes and so did my dad... I fully understand people smoke.. and as long as they stay in thier areas while they do it I could care less.. and  yes we avoid those areas.. no big deal really... but yes.. people can be allergic to whats in the smoke and even if they arent there are people who can have asthmatic reactions and allergic reactions to smoke...


----------



## danagirl

Chloesmom said:


> While you cannot be allergic to the actual smoke you can be allergic to the many chemicals and toxins found in cigarette smoke. It can also cause what is basically an allergic reaction in people who are sensitive because all the body knows is that something irritating is in my body... ALLERGY ATTACK. My daughter is allergic to nicotine and has been diagnosed by an immunologist after a severe attack at her fathers when she was 7. It put her in the ER and was very very scary. As a result I had to get a court order to prevent my ex and his wife from smoking around her because they wouldnt stop and she would come home very sick every other week... She can even have reactions if we are behind a car with people in it smoking.
> My mom smokes and so did my dad... I fully understand people smoke.. and as long as they stay in thier areas while they do it I could care less.. and  yes we avoid those areas.. no big deal really... but yes.. people can be allergic to whats in the smoke and even if they aren't there are people who can have asthmatic reactions and allergic reactions to smoke...



I understand that you can be allergic to nicotine and other chemicals in cigarettes (just like I could be allergic to the ingredients in your perfume and believe it or not some types of laundry detergent)but the point that I was trying to make is that no one is ALLERGIC to smoke. It may irritate a condition that you already have but by itself it is not an allergen. I don't think people should be allowed to freely run around smoking wherever they please but there will always be someone somewhere allergic to something and I think Disney has done a great job of trying to please everyone as far as smoking goes.  If you have a true allergy like your daughter does I would assume that you would do everything possible to avoid the smoking areas. I just have to roll my eyes at people who walk through the smoking area being all dramatic because they are "allergic". Especially when they don't have "the patience" or "can't be bothered" to try and avoid smoking areas. These people are not "allergic" to smoke...they just don't like it.


----------



## disney_mommy

steph73 said:


> Well then I have no sympathy for you being around smoke, if you are indeed allergic (which I'm starting to doubt).  Allergic people tend to avoid their triggers, especially if they are easy to avoid (DSAs).





danagirl said:


> I just have to roll my eyes at people who walk through the smoking area being all dramatic because they are "allergic". Especially when they don't have "the patience" or "can't be bothered" to try and avoid smoking areas. These people are not "allergic" to smoke...they just don't like it.



I wasn't asking for your sympathy nor do I care if you believe me or not.  I was letting a pp know why he might see me walking through a DSA waving and coughing.  And because my _allergic_ reaction is not severe, I do not bother avoiding the DSAs.


----------



## gatormommy07

disney_mommy said:


> I wasn't asking for your sympathy nor do I care if you believe me or not. I was letting a pp know why he might see me walking through a DSA waving and coughing. And because my _allergic_ reaction is not severe, I do not bother avoiding the DSAs.


 

If your _allergic _reaction is not severe enough to _not_ avoid the DSAs why make the show of waving your arms and coughing?  It seems to me you are just out to cause trouble.


----------



## marmalade

pooh2001 said:


> We saw a Mom breastfeeding her child - not so descretely on a bench by the large fountians in EPCOT.  We thought she and her baby could find a more secluded place to breastfeed her child. This was during the Flower and Garden festival in EPCOT.



I have not read this entire post, I couldn't get past the first one.  So I am sorry if this has been addressed.  But I am appaled that anyone would think that feeding a baby was offensive. 

But besides that, I would just say be considerate to the people around you, and remember that kids are kids, you can teach them to be polite and well mannered, . But, you know what they do.


----------



## scarlet_ibis

I think I'm going to make a concerted effort to get DH to take a picture of me every time I breastfeed our son on this trip.  Then I'm going to post them and y'all can be appalled.  Or not.  I care not.


----------



## disney_mommy

gatormommy07 said:


> If your _allergic _reaction is not severe enough to _not_ avoid the DSAs why make the show of waving your arms and coughing?  It seems to me you are just out to cause trouble.



I'm not making a show, I'm clearing the air around my face.  I have every right to walk through that space and act as I please.  My alternative is to hold my breath and I choose not to do that.  

I posted my original response to a pp so they would at least know why _I_ do that; it's not to be dramatic or make a scene, it's because I chose to walk through the DSA and now need to wave the smoke out of my face.

I did not post to start some sort of argument.  As such, I will not be visiting this thread or sparring with anyone about this anymore.


----------



## gatormommy07

scarlet_ibis said:


> I think I'm going to make a concerted effort to get DH to take a picture of me every time I breastfeed our son on this trip. Then I'm going to post them and y'all can be appalled. Or not. I care not.


 That is AWESOME!!! I wish I would have thought of that when we took our 4 month old(at the time) to EPCOT 2 years ago!!!


----------



## gatormommy07

disney_mommy said:


> I'm not making a show, I'm clearing the air around my face. I have every right to walk through that space and act as I please. My alternative is to hold my breath and I choose not to do that.
> 
> I posted my original response to a pp so they would at least know why _I_ do that; it's not to be dramatic or make a scene, it's because I chose to walk through the DSA and now need to wave the smoke out of my face.
> 
> I did not post to start some sort of argument. As such, I will not be visiting this thread or sparring with anyone about this anymore.


 
Whatever, if you did not want to be dramatic or make a scene or cause a fuss, you would take 2 seconds to look at a map and walk around the VERY FEW DSAs that are available to smokers.


----------



## ophelia2002

scarlet_ibis said:


> I think I'm going to make a concerted effort to get DH to take a picture of me every time I breastfeed our son on this trip.  Then I'm going to post them and y'all can be appalled.  Or not.  I care not.


----------



## LovesTimone

I was just making my list for our upcoming trip and I got to the personal items,
 Here another of what not to do.
Don't forget your deodorant(lots of deodorant), Please oh please use it and if you perspire heavily please bring an extra shirt and deodorant into the parks with you. Its no fun being in a cramped line with someone smelling like last weeks fish or garbage, 
Its hot and humid and yes everyone needs it.
I don't know how many times we have gotten out of line because the smell was so potent. I know that some cultures do not use it. But when in Rome do as the Romans do or when in Florida do as the Floridians.


----------



## jkstewart1800

scarlet_ibis said:


> I think I'm going to make a concerted effort to get DH to take a picture of me every time I breastfeed our son on this trip.  Then I'm going to post them and y'all can be appalled.  Or not.  I care not.



Actually that is a good idea.... we should start a breastfeeding thread of moms nursing .... I think other moms would benefit in seeing.... where the good nursing spots are, and how other moms handle nursing in the parks... like what (if any) kind of special shirts or things like that they might wear.

I remember being at the pool at night at WL in 2004 and a woman was sitting on the steps in a bikini nursing her toddler while she watched her older daughter play..... 

we should totally start a thread!!!


----------



## jkstewart1800

wezee said:


> I will never use a pool towel again at POFQ, after witnessing a woman change a child's diaper, while laying on a pool towel ( on a lounger). Plus.......wait for it...... she used the pool towel to wipe the "doo-doo" from the child's behind.  Double Gross!!!!!!



Do you use the resort towels from the room? I can only imagine what those get used for....

but really in the end, hot water and bleach takes care of everything!


----------



## jkstewart1800

Evi said:


> I was surprised when I read this I don't see it as offensive..  its natural to breast feed.. you don't hide when you eat...



Some people should hide when they eat    

Man, there are some TERRIBLE table manners out there!


----------



## DisneyDorkORama

jkstewart1800 said:


> Actually that is a good idea.... we should start a breastfeeding thread of moms nursing .... I think other moms would benefit in seeing.... where the good nursing spots are, and how other moms handle nursing in the parks... like what (if any) kind of special shirts or things like that they might wear.
> 
> I remember being at the pool at night at WL in 2004 and a woman was sitting on the steps in a bikini nursing her toddler while she watched her older daughter play.....
> 
> we should totally start a thread!!!



I'm game!!


----------



## PureTcrazy

Personally, I could care less if someone who is coming through the smoking area waves there arms and coughs. If they choose to come into the smoke, that is there problem! 

My suggestion covers many areas I think, "Don't be selfish or feel entitled!" We have all paid to be at our Magic Place and I want all of us to be able to relax and enjoy it!


----------



## LuluLovesDisney

Since breastfeeding seems to be the hot topic, I'll give my $0.02. I have seen many moms breastfeeding and only once that was shocking/indiscreet. This particular mom literally had NO shirt on at all and was feeding her approx 1 year old baby in the exit ramp of Rock N Roller Coaster. First of all she picked a ridiculous spot to even sit, let alone breastfeed, because we almost tripped over her. Then to see that she was topless was a shock! However, I have seen many moms with a nursing-compatible top or a small cloth feeding babies and never thought anything of it. Of course, they were all usually seated in chairs or benches, not in a ride exit ramp!


----------



## LuluLovesDisney

LovesTimone said:


> I was just making my list for our upcoming trip and I got to the personal items,
> Here another of what not to do.
> Don't forget your deodorant(lots of deodorant), Please oh please use it and if you perspire heavily please bring an extra shirt and deodorant into the parks with you. Its no fun being in a cramped line with someone smelling like last weeks fish or garbage,
> Its hot and humid and yes everyone needs it.
> I don't know how many times we have gotten out of line because the smell was so potent. I know that some cultures do not use it. But when in Rome do as the Romans do or when in Florida do as the Floridians.



Yes, some religions/cultures do not use deodorant. I am a teacher in an unairconditioned high school and I suffer from this predicament from about this time of year on.


----------



## LockShockBarrel

To the poster who said they don't close posts because some random person asks for it:

All this jazz above is what I was hoping we could avoid. I felt at that point the thread had served its purpose and was just turning into another arguement, and do we really need another one of those around here?


----------



## tpholland

scarlet_ibis said:


> I think I'm going to make a concerted effort to get DH to take a picture of me every time I breastfeed our son on this trip.  Then I'm going to post them and y'all can be appalled.  Or not.  I care not.


----------



## skiingfast

I thought of another one.  It's not so much of an annoyance more than anything else.

Stay on the designated walkways.  Don't walk through the gardens.


----------



## OhMari

I feel all cell phones should be banned from the parks at WDW.  

I have used my phone, to find my dh when I walked out an opposite door from the bathroom, and I couldn't find him.  But I get so mad, when I find my dh checking his work phone.  It is so nice on Saturday and Sunday, when he doesn't have to deal with work, and I also notice how much more relaxed he is, when he isn't dealing with phone messages all day. 

Maybe I should restate that "no work related phone usage at WDW".


----------



## skiingfast

OhMari said:


> I feel all cell phones should be banned from the parks at WDW.
> 
> I have used my phone, to find my dh when I walked out an opposite door from the bathroom, and I couldn't find him.  But I get so mad, when I find my dh checking his work phone.  It is so nice on Saturday and Sunday, when he doesn't have to deal with work, and I also notice how much more relaxed he is, when he isn't dealing with phone messages all day.
> 
> Maybe I should restate that "no work related phone usage at WDW".



That's a good call, hehe.

I think it is one of the places were standing next to someone having an obnoxious conversation is in no way nessecary.  While I'm waiting in line or eating lunch I don't care to hear you call a friend about what you are doing at the moment or about what you will do when you get home.


----------



## ophelia2002

OhMari said:


> Maybe I should restate that "no work related phone usage at WDW".



Amen! My hubby is a bit of a workaholic and there's nothing that gets in my craw more than when he's checking work emails when we are on vacation!


----------



## smidgen21

scarlet_ibis said:


> Please don't knowingly trade counterfeit pins.



Amen!


----------



## SouthernExplorer

Cdn Friends of Pooh said:


> Please remember NO FLASH PHOTOGRAPHY on dark rides - Disney plainly states about a million times that you are not to do it. However, nothing is more annoying than having some idiot in front of you taking a flash picture constantly throughout the ride.



There is one thing that is more annoying and that is when the idiot is taking pictures of herself and her boyfriend and blinding you with her flash   If you don't want to go on the ride then don't 

If you have a medical need that involves drawing blood/needles, etc. then please go to the infirmary, etc. ~ some of us have weak constitutions.  To put this another way, don't get upset when my lunch ends up on your table.


----------



## livndisney

SouthernExplorer said:


> There is one thing that is more annoying and that is when the idiot is taking pictures of herself and her boyfriend and blinding you with her flash   If you don't want to go on the ride then don't
> 
> If you have a medical need that involves drawing blood/needles, etc. then please go to the infirmary, etc. ~ some of us have weak constitutions.  To put this another way, don't get upset when my lunch ends up on your table.



Thats a bit harsh. 

I have NEVER seen anyone "drawing blood". If you are speaking of someone checking their sugar levels before they eat, I suggest you look they other way. If they NEED to eat they need to eat and a trip to FA (so you feel comfortable) is not in their best interest.


----------



## Chloesmom

SouthernExplorer said:


> If you have a medical need that involves drawing blood/needles, etc. then please go to the infirmary, etc. ~ some of us have weak constitutions.  To put this another way, don't get upset when my lunch ends up on your table.



My dd11 is type 1 diabetic.. yep.. she needs to test her blood sugar and give herself insulin... We can never tell when we will need to check her sugar.. sometimes in line for a ride.. sometimes waiting for a parade.. and always before she eats. The amount of blood used for this is literally a drop and the needle used in concealed in the lancet. In the amount of time it would take us to go to the " infirmary etc" my Dd could be in a siezure due to low sugar...then you would get to see THE BIG NEEDLE  I would have to jam in her thigh to keep her alive and then on her way to the emergency room...sounds like a fun ending to vacation to me. Oh and if I gave her insulin in the " infirmary etc" and then treked to whatever place we were eating.. and then waiting for food... guess what? By the time she got food in her the insulin would be taking effect and we could very well be back in the whole big needle scenario. 
My 2 bits of advice...(1) mind your own business and dont watch other people do thier business and (2) be thankful you dont have to deal with this awful disease that affects literally every aspect of my little girls life. 
I have had people make comments to me in Disney.. and frankly it never fails to surprise me. We are very discreet mainly because DD doesnt want her business broadcast so anyone who sees it is plain nosey. This is a little girl who has a disease that will effect her life until the day she leaves us. She didnt ask for it.. she didnt cause it... have a little compassion and stop being so selfish.


----------



## danagirl

Chloesmom said:


> My dd11 is type 1 diabetic.. yep.. she needs to test her blood sugar and give herself insulin... We can never tell when we will need to check her sugar.. sometimes in line for a ride.. sometimes waiting for a parade.. and always before she eats. The amount of blood used for this is literally a drop and the needle used in concealed in the lancet. In the amount of time it would take us to go to the " infirmary etc" my Dd could be in a siezure due to low sugar...then you would get to see THE BIG NEEDLE  I would have to jam in her thigh to keep her alive and then on her way to the emergency room...sounds like a fun ending to vacation to me. Oh and if I gave her insulin in the " infirmary etc" and then treked to whatever place we were eating.. and then waiting for food... guess what? By the time she got food in her the insulin would be taking effect and we could very well be back in the whole big needle scenario.
> My 2 bits of advice...(1) mind your own business and dont watch other people do thier business and (2) be thankful you dont have to deal with this awful disease that affects literally every aspect of my little girls life.
> I have had people make comments to me in Disney.. and frankly it never fails to surprise me. We are very discreet mainly because DD doesnt want her business broadcast so anyone who sees it is plain nosey. This is a little girl who has a disease that will effect her life until the day she leaves us. She didnt ask for it.. she didnt cause it... have a little compassion and stop being so selfish.



Well said!!


----------



## LockShockBarrel

Can we maybe agree that if you CAN do things like bloodtesting or whatnot in a private setting that you should? Certainly if it's an epi pen shot or something that needs to be done immediately by all means, do it, but I'll agree that it might be weird to see someone give an injection at the table in a restaurant. And before anyone freaks out or flames me, I grew up with a type 1 diabetic, I've given injections, I'm not freaked out by needles or blood but I still get annoyed when my father whips out his insulin pen at the dinner table and injects himself. I wouldn't want to watch someone change a bandaid when I'm eating either.


----------



## tinkerbell198530

LockShockBarrel said:


> Can we maybe agree that if you CAN do things like bloodtesting or whatnot in a private setting that you should? Certainly if it's an epi pen shot or something that needs to be done immediately by all means, do it, but I'll agree that it might be weird to see someone give an injection at the table in a restaurant. And before anyone freaks out or flames me, I grew up with a type 1 diabetic, I've given injections, I'm not freaked out by needles or blood but I still get annoyed when my father whips out his insulin pen at the dinner table and injects himself. I wouldn't want to watch someone change a bandaid when I'm eating either.



Lets put in another way if you would not do it OUTSIDE of disneyworld don't do it INSIDE  of disney world


----------



## Pink_Belle

> If you have a medical need that involves drawing blood/needles, etc. then please go to the infirmary, etc. ~ some of us have weak constitutions.  To put this another way, don't get upset when my lunch ends up on your table.



Okay, most comments that I hear in passing like "oh my goodness what IS SHE DOING?" or even like the freakazoid comments don't bother me. I know that not everyone is knowledgable of my situation. But look, sometimes I check when I'm low, and sometimes when I'm high. I have to check before I  eat ANYTHING. Therefore I do not believe that it is plausible for me to trek back and forth to somewhere to do a five second test 10-15 times a day!! One time I was in the 50's when I checked. Had I WALKED and used SUGAR for ENERGY to get to an infirmary, my mother would have had to pull out The Big Red Shot where the needle is this long: _________ instead of being concealed. I'm not on shots though, I DO wear an insulin pump, so no syringes here. I DO try to test under the table when I can, or off to the side where most people can't see. I can't help it though when you're looking for it. I understand the "OMG!" comments, but not someone saying that they will puke on my table over a drop of blood that is the size of the ballpoint on a pen. Your puke is WAY bigger than that drop of blood, and therefore far more offensive. Besides, you see the blood for all of about 3 seconds. Your puke will be on the table for several minutes. Please do not get upset if I feel the urge to puke back, for I also have a weak stomach and a slight gag reflex that is more activated by sight and smell than anything else .


----------



## Chloesmom

I think this attitude is just as sad as the breastfeeding discussion which I stayed out of because I no longer breast feed nor did I have to do it at Disney... Not everyone was blessed with a disease free life... believe me we would much rather not have to give a shot or test sugar. Life is not fair and unfortunately for some its even more unfair to the most innocent souls on our planet. This is my daughters life.. how she lives moment to moment.. day to day... everyday. We arent afforded the convenience of waiting to test " somewhere private" esp. at Disney. The heat and excitement can drop a blood sugar in minutes to dangerous levels. 
A common topic on this thread has been the challenges disabled people ( children esp) face at Disney. When we encounter a person who has a special need I think the world would be abetter place if we could all take the time to learn a lesson from that person. Be thankful for the health you have and learn to be a little more compassionate to those who do not have that blessing.
My daughter is a wonderful ,beautiful ,strong ,brave little girl who never complains about her disease. She has taught me what true strength is and she is my hero... I wish I was half the person she is and I cannot wait to see how she will change our world.. because she will. Her laugh is infectious and she is always smiling. Sadly its people who are narrow minded and make comments to her about what she MUST do to stay healthy who make her feel abnormal and sad about her struggles...and its a true shame... its one of the biggest flaws in humanity...


----------



## Chloesmom

LockShockBarrel said:


> I'm not freaked out by needles or blood but I still get annoyed when my father whips out his insulin pen at the dinner table and injects himself. I wouldn't want to watch someone change a bandaid when I'm eating either.



In a place like Disney where would you suggest someone go when getting ready to eat to give a shot? The restroom? Dirty nasty restroom? Good place to do what should be a relatively sterile procedure. Needle is sterile and the skin is cleaned.. lets go to where the germs are..Or outside? People out there too and you would most likely draw more attention going outside and back in then just sitting at a table and being discreet.
BTW my DD is on a pump as well.. but hasnt always been.. she was on shots for 3 years. In 3 years I estimate she took almost 6000 shots... and probably 8000 blood sugar tests.


----------



## livndisney

Sorry you can not have it both ways. It is just as legal for some one to take care of a MEDICAL need as it is for a baby to be breastfed.

If people can't complain that they don't like breastfeeding because it "makes them uncomfortable" that how can you argue that someone cannot save their own life by administering insulin/testing because it "makes you uncomfortable"?


----------



## livndisney

LockShockBarrel said:


> Can we maybe agree that if you CAN do things like bloodtesting or whatnot in a private setting that you should? Certainly if it's an epi pen shot or something that needs to be done immediately by all means, do it, but I'll agree that it might be weird to see someone give an injection at the table in a restaurant. And before anyone freaks out or flames me, I grew up with a type 1 diabetic, I've given injections, I'm not freaked out by needles or blood but I still get annoyed when my father whips out his insulin pen at the dinner table and injects himself. I wouldn't want to watch someone change a bandaid when I'm eating either.



No we can't agree to test in private, we also can't agree to treat in private. Are service animals required to stay hidden? Are wheelchairs? If everyone that was "werid" was required to stay home WDW would go out of business.


----------



## EclecticWAHM

livndisney said:


> Sorry you can not have it both ways. It is just as legal for some one to take care of a MEDICAL need as it is for a baby to be breastfed.
> 
> If people can't complain that they don't like breastfeeding because it "makes them uncomfortable" that how can you argue that someone cannot save their own life by administering insulin/testing because it "makes you uncomfortable"?



I think some folks need to realize that they don't have the inalienable right to never feel "uncomfortable" or feel offended. Frankly I think those folks need to spend more time minding their own business than worrying about what other people are doing. If someone is *that* upset or offended by little things like diabetic testing or breastfeeding I personally think they are waaaay too sensitive. It's easy enough to look the other way.


----------



## danagirl

EclecticWAHM said:


> I think some folks need to realize that they don't have the inalienable right to never feel "uncomfortable" or feel offended. Frankly I think those folks need to spend more time minding their own business than worrying about what other people are doing. If someone is *that* upset or offended by little things like diabetic testing or breastfeeding I personally think they are waaaay too sensitive. It's easy enough to look the other way.



I was just going to say this!!! No matter what someone is doing is it so hard to turn your head?


----------



## JoShan1719

EclecticWAHM said:


> I think some folks need to realize that they don't have the inalienable right to never feel "uncomfortable" or feel offended. Frankly I think those folks need to spend more time minding their own business than worrying about what other people are doing. If someone is *that* upset or offended by little things like diabetic testing or breastfeeding I personally think they are waaaay too sensitive. It's easy enough to look the other way.


 
Exactly. My grandfather, grandmother and stepbrother have diabetes. In the amount of time it takes me to respond to a post they have pricked their finger, tested their sugar, and injected their insulin. It's so quick I don't even notice it anymore, and I can't imagine it being enough to cause someone hardship. 
Generally people with diabetes try and be descreet. They don't stand up on their table and announce that they are about to stick a needle in there arm or abdomin. They do it quietly at their table. And I imagine they do it quickly since they're probably just as hungry as you and I are. Why are you watching them?
We should be thankful we don't have to take these steps before every meal, and we don't have to wonder about what life has in store for us later. My grandfather ended up having to have both legs amputated because of poor circulation directly related to his diabetes. At 38 my stepbrother is already seeing the affects on his body. 
Insulin injections, breastfeeding, these things aren't big enough for me to worry about. I can turn and look the other way. That would be my advice for those who are bothered by these things... look the other way.


----------



## LuluLovesDisney

Why are we worried about diabetics/allergic people giving shots? I hope all of you who are offended by this practice speak up the next time you see someone cursing, spitting, urinating, scratching/drawing graffiti or littering- those are the things that really offend my "visual enjoyment" of WDW! I can't believe how many people (some CM's included) ignore this behavior but are worried about behavior that isn't illegal or against any park rules!


----------



## LockShockBarrel

So by trying to be the voice of reason and trying to suggest a middle ground, I get jumped on? Thanks guys. Don't you think it's just as inconsiderate to say "Too bad for anyone who may think this is gross/wrong/rude/inappropriate for me to be doing this where everyone can see" as it is for someone to have a freakout because you ARE doing it? All I said is maybe you could make an effort to be discreet about these things, not that you need to hide in shame or test your blood sugar after rolling around in the bathroom. If you're going to do it out in the open, people are going to see. You can't expect that everyone will be ok with it. Are you going to tell everyone "OK turn your backs so I can test"? It makes just as much sense for someone to say "I wish you wouldn't do that here" as it does for someone to say "I wish you wouldn't watch''. Neither of you is more in the right or in the wrong than the other person.


----------



## skiingfast

Don't try to take a stroller on the bus with a child still in it.  They won't allow it so don't try it.


----------



## livndisney

LockShockBarrel said:


> So by trying to be the voice of reason and trying to suggest a middle ground, I get jumped on? Thanks guys. Don't you think it's just as inconsiderate to say "Too bad for anyone who may think this is gross/wrong/rude/inappropriate for me to be doing this where everyone can see" as it is for someone to have a freakout because you ARE doing it? All I said is maybe you could make an effort to be discreet about these things, not that you need to hide in shame or test your blood sugar after rolling around in the bathroom. If you're going to do it out in the open, people are going to see. You can't expect that everyone will be ok with it. Are you going to tell everyone "OK turn your backs so I can test"? It makes just as much sense for someone to say "I wish you wouldn't do that here" as it does for someone to say "I wish you wouldn't watch''. Neither of you is more in the right or in the wrong than the other person.



WOW!.

Never saw where you said anything about being "discreet". I saw where you said "Can we maybe agree that if you CAN do things like bloodtesting or whatnot in a private setting that you should?"

Sounds like hiding to me. You CAN'T ask someone with a medical condition to treat themselves "in private". There are laws to protect people with medical needs.

I have yet to see anyone on this thread ask ANYONE to not look while they are treating themselves. Consider it about education. If people see people caring for themselves then maybe Diabetes won't be so "scary". It won't be a "secret". Think of the doors that would be opened if more people UNDERSTOOD Diabetes. Think of the lives that may be saved. The lives made better by communication.

People with medical needs should not have to "hide" just because it makes someone "uncomfortable".


----------



## tinkermom23

Please, when on a ride, even when it's your absolute, favorite of all time ride, shut your mouth!!

I'm not talking about "Por favor..." monorail guy...I'm talking about the people who are standing in the room at Haunted Mansion and say, WORD FOR WORD, the whole introduction. When you look at him, he says" I love this attraction." and continues saying the whole thing. He apparently is the HM expert and informed me that they are "doombuggies" not clams and the cobwebs are real...blah blah blah.... he was so very annoying! Asking him to stop only encouraged him more.

Then we go to IASM and have the people behind us in the boat sing the whole way, out of tune, not really knowing the words. As if that song doesn't stick in my head already, now it's missed lyrics and out of tune!


----------



## Mrs. D

Chloesmom said:


> My dd11 is type 1 diabetic.. yep.. she needs to test her blood sugar and give herself insulin... We can never tell when we will need to check her sugar.. sometimes in line for a ride.. sometimes waiting for a parade.. and always before she eats. The amount of blood used for this is literally a drop and the needle used in concealed in the lancet. In the amount of time it would take us to go to the " infirmary etc" my Dd could be in a siezure due to low sugar...then you would get to see THE BIG NEEDLE  I would have to jam in her thigh to keep her alive and then on her way to the emergency room...sounds like a fun ending to vacation to me. Oh and if I gave her insulin in the " infirmary etc" and then treked to whatever place we were eating.. and then waiting for food... guess what? By the time she got food in her the insulin would be taking effect and we could very well be back in the whole big needle scenario.
> My 2 bits of advice...(1) mind your own business and dont watch other people do thier business and (2) be thankful you dont have to deal with this awful disease that affects literally every aspect of my little girls life.
> I have had people make comments to me in Disney.. and frankly it never fails to surprise me. We are very discreet mainly because DD doesnt want her business broadcast so anyone who sees it is plain nosey. This is a little girl who has a disease that will effect her life until the day she leaves us. She didnt ask for it.. she didnt cause it... have a little compassion and stop being so selfish.



Hi Chloesmom...we chatted a little while back in '07 when I was planning a trip. Well said ma'am! My son is 8 years old, and a type 1 diabetic...unfortunately (moreso for him than any observer) testing his sugar and administering shots are the kinds of things that have to be done when they have to be....

Someone else said "if you wouldn't do it outside of Disney you shouldn't do it in Disney"....well even though Disney is called Disney World....it's not really the world. We do wayyy more living and eating out out side of WDW in the real world than we do in....and my son tests his sugar and admins his shots in restaurants, very discreetly alll. the. time.  I've never in 4 years ever had anybody say anything to us, or even make any kind of weird gesture. I'm thankful for that....

I mean generally when I'm in a restaurant or wherever w/ my little family, I am so involved in our lives and experience and convo, I'm hardly scouring other tables or booths trying to figure out what's going on in another....and if we're honest, that's really what you'd have to be doing to even know most diabetics are checking sugar or administering insulin...


----------



## Chloesmom

LockShockBarrel said:


> So by trying to be the voice of reason and trying to suggest a middle ground, I get jumped on? Thanks guys. Don't you think it's just as inconsiderate to say "Too bad for anyone who may think this is gross/wrong/rude/inappropriate for me to be doing this where everyone can see" as it is for someone to have a freakout because you ARE doing it? All I said is maybe you could make an effort to be discreet about these things, not that you need to hide in shame or test your blood sugar after rolling around in the bathroom. If you're going to do it out in the open, people are going to see. You can't expect that everyone will be ok with it. Are you going to tell everyone "OK turn your backs so I can test"? It makes just as much sense for someone to say "I wish you wouldn't do that here" as it does for someone to say "I wish you wouldn't watch''. Neither of you is more in the right or in the wrong than the other person.



No one jumped on you.. they just expressed thier opinion as you did yours. The difference in someone needing to test/treat is that there is a medical need for it that is in fact protected by law. You seem to have lumped it in with the likes of changing a band aid at a dinner table. I would hope that as an adult a person would see that someone who needs to test or treat isnt doing it for giggles, attention or to be a rebel but because they have to to stay alive and that even tho you may be disgusted or uncomfortable this is when you, as a compassionate adult, just go about your business without giving your opinion to someone who already struggles enough without your input. I have yet to see a diabetic announce they are going to test or give a shot.. most are discreet for thier own sense of privacy and honestly anyone who does see it is truly being nosey. 
As far as being in the right.. I disagree.. I think someone who is on a medically required medicine is always in the right when they need to take it.. be it a pill, a shot, or an inhaler...
Perhaps you should spend more time on your vacations focusing on your own party then on what everyone else is doing...


----------



## Chloesmom

Mrs. D said:


> I mean generally when I'm in a restaurant or wherever w/ my little family, I am so involved in our lives and experience and convo, I'm hardly scouring other tables or booths trying to figure out what's going on in another....and if we're honest, that's really what you'd have to be doing to even know most diabetics are checking sugar or administering insulin...


EXACTLY!
Good to " see" you again! Hope all is well with your son!


----------



## LisaCat

Disney93 said:


> Plan ahead, get to the parade routes early....Don't sit in front of people that were there first. Taller people can always stand behind and lets the kids and moms sit.



I am tall - just shy of 6'.  I get my parade spot EARLY.  Sometimes 2+ hours.  I have issues with people that arrive AFTER I do and expect that I should move back and let them in front of me because they or their kids can't see over me.  I didn't sit on the concrete for 2 hours saving THEM a spot.  Sorry.  I usually choose a spot where I can sit.  They can stand behind me and see over me just fine.  Why am I expected to give up a place "in line" to someone else just because I'm taller than they are?  The last time it happened, the family that wanted in front of us had a dad that was as tall or taller than I was.  Um, NO.


----------



## LisaCat

jkstewart1800 said:


> I'll mention one: Do not bring your mug from 3 years ago and fill up at the fountains.



Filling up your own container at a drinking fountain is a no-no?  Since when?


----------



## gatormommy07

LisaCat said:


> Filling up your own container at a drinking fountain is a no-no? Since when?


 I believe the pp was talking about REFILLABLE mugs(the kind you can buy at the resorts), and the soda fountains, not water fountains.


----------



## baileysp

some of these are pretty funny.


----------



## LisaCat

gatormommy07 said:


> I believe the pp was talking about REFILLABLE mugs(the kind you can buy at the resorts), and the soda fountains, not water fountains.



OK.  THAT makes sense.  I don't think of soda coming from "fountains".


----------



## LovesTimone

I told myself that I would not put in my 2cents about breastfeeding but I just can't seem to do that.

Unfortunately I was not able to breast feed, but I think its wonderful and so touching when you see a mother feeding her child. 

I have noticed that some of the post feel that there are small children around and should not see someone feeding their baby. When my DD was little around 3 or 4 we were at MK. There was a young mom trying to feed and the little guy was fussing because he needed to eat. My daughter stopped me and ask whats that mommy doing I simply said that she is feeding her baby. My DD asked did you feed me that way? I said no but all mommy feed their babies and take care of them in different ways. She said okay can we get some ice cream? And that was that. The young mom smiled at my reply and went on feeding. 

I think that there are more serious issues going on right now for someone to be worried about a mom taking care of her baby, I would think that people would be more concerned if she wasn't feeding her baby. My thoughts are if someone is breastfeeding, checking their sugar, or whatever, just simply turn your head and move on. If your children ask tell them in the simplest way what they are doing, If you don't think or make it a big deal neither will they.
Okay that my 2cents.


----------



## LilMommyBug

LovesTimone said:


> I told myself that I would not put in my 2cents about breastfeeding but I just can't seem to do that.
> 
> Unfortunately I was not able to breast feed, but I think its wonderful and so touching when you see a mother feeding her child.
> 
> I have noticed that some of the post feel that there are small children around and should not see someone feeding their baby. When my DD was little around 3 or 4 we were at MK. There was a young mom trying to feed and the little guy was fussing because he needed to eat. My daughter stopped me and ask whats that mommy doing I simply said that she is feeding her baby. My DD asked did you feed me that way? I said no but all mommy feed their babies and take care of them in different ways. She said okay can we get some ice cream? And that was that. The young mom smiled at my reply and went on feeding.
> 
> I think that there are more serious issues going on right now for someone to be worried about a mom taking care of her baby, I would think that people would be more concerned if she wasn't feeding her baby. My thoughts are if someone is breastfeeding, checking their sugar, or whatever, just simply turn your head and move on. If your children ask tell them in the simplest way what they are doing, If you don't think or make it a big deal neither will they.
> Okay that my 2cents.



Well said.

I don't get it when people try to shelter their kids from seeing someone breastfeeding - a natural, non-sexual act- but let them see Victoria's Secret shows, Music videos or other risque tv shows/ads/movies WHATEVER else that have women's ****s/butts exposed purely for entertainment value. 

My kids have seen my SIL breastfeed & asked about it. I told them the baby was eating - big whoop. They asked how, etc - I told them. The end.


----------



## JordanRHughes

Interesting thread and interesting read. Thanks for the posts.

Jordan.


----------



## banabobana

This is sure to irritate people, but here it is:  I don't have kids.  I don't want kids.  I understand that Disney is for kids, and I have no problem with that, at all.  It's fun for everyone!  I like kids just fine, but your kids are not mine.  I'm not impressed with whatever shrieky thing they're doing because they're hot and tired.  I don't want to have to direct your kid back to you because you're busy taking photos (eating a turkey leg, getting a fast pass, asking a question, arguing with your spouse), or because you think they're doing something so adorable that every stranger in the immediate area should admire.   Your kids are YOUR responsibility, you should know enough to rein them in.  

Also, and this is something else parents get up in arms about:  there are, in fact, some restaurants at Disney that aren't really kid-friendly, no matter what the family dining plan says.  There are times of the evening that it's not ok to bring your now cranky, sunburned, overtired kid out to a meal that's costing me more than 200 dollars.  I made late dinner reservations so my husband and I are able to celebrate our anniversary without hearing a recap of every single thing your Precious so and so saw from the moment you dragged them out of bed so you could be at the gate for early rope drop until 9:30, when they really ought to be asleep, at the top of their lungs, 3 feet away from me. 

I'm sorry if that all sounds snotty, but I definitely think that people with kids forget that there are adults vacationing on the property who aren't interested in the shenanigans of your family.

Having said all of that, the whole BREAST FEEDING IS YUCKY AND INSULTS MY SENSIBILITIES thing is beyond puritanical.  If your child is so shocked and dismayed about seeing a woman's cans, I pity the time when you have to have the birds and the bees conversation.  Perhaps you can tell them they were hatched from a jar!


----------



## banabobana

"I posted my original response to a pp so they would at least know why I do that; it's not to be dramatic or make a scene, it's because I chose to walk through the DSA and now need to wave the smoke out of my face."



If you're waving your hands around in front of your face, you're being dramatic.  Cigarette smoke is annoying, but it doesn't blanket you.  You walk through, it goes away.  The end.


----------



## skiingfast

banabobana said:


> This is sure to irritate people, but here it is:  I don't have kids.  I don't want kids.  I understand that Disney is for kids, and I have no problem with that, at all.  It's fun for everyone!  I like kids just fine, but your kids are not mine.  !



Are you sure you like kids?  It really doesn't sound like it?  I'm not sure you are qualified to tell people how to raise kids if you don't have any and intend  not to.


----------



## BeadyLady

banabobana said:


> This is sure to irritate people, but here it is:  I don't have kids.  I don't want kids.  I understand that Disney is for kids, and I have no problem with that, at all.  It's fun for everyone!  I like kids just fine, but your kids are not mine.  I'm not impressed with whatever shrieky thing they're doing because they're hot and tired.  I don't want to have to direct your kid back to you because you're busy taking photos (eating a turkey leg, getting a fast pass, asking a question, arguing with your spouse), or because you think they're doing something so adorable that every stranger in the immediate area should admire.   Your kids are YOUR responsibility, you should know enough to rein them in.



I had kids and I still don't think people should ignore their offspring while eating a turkey leg, getting a fast pass, asking a question, arguing with your spouse - very well put! 





> Having said all of that, the whole BREAST FEEDING IS YUCKY AND INSULTS MY SENSIBILITIES thing is beyond puritanical.  If your child is so shocked and dismayed about seeing a woman's cans, I pity the time when you have to have the birds and the bees conversation.  Perhaps you can tell them they were hatched from a jar!



Too funny!   I so agree.  Wonder what the kids would think when the Grandma who dresses as a younger person, with cleavage showing.  Now that could be very scary!  Might even scar a kid.


----------



## tiggerfan9984

> I'm sorry if that all sounds snotty



That's not the word that I would have used.


----------



## livndisney

banabobana said:


> Also, and this is something else parents get up in arms about:  *there are, in fact, some restaurants at Disney that aren't really kid-friendly, no matter what the family dining plan says. * There are times of the evening that it's not ok to bring your now cranky, sunburned, overtired kid out to a meal that's costing me more than 200 dollars.  I made late dinner reservations so my husband and I are able to celebrate our anniversary without hearing a recap of every single thing your Precious so and so saw from the moment you dragged them out of bed so you could be at the gate for early rope drop until 9:30, when they really ought to be asleep, at the top of their lungs, 3 feet away from me.



Considering that it is "Disney's property therefor Disney rules," perhaps you may want to consider in room dining that is also offered on the dining plan.


----------



## everydaymathchick

NonScents said:


> Please don't text or surf the web on your cell phone during rides/attractions; if you are bored, leave, the rest of us want to see it.



This makes me smile.    I texted (tried to text - not good service there) through most of Haunted Mansion last time I rode.  Not because I was bored but because I was mistaken in thinking that I wasn't still scared of HM.  Yeah... still totally freaks me out, and I rode it solo.  Staring at my cell phone playing a game distracted me enough not to be the "annoying screamer".  

My "don't" is this: I see a lot of people saying that you need to go back to the hotel and rest when your child has a meltdown.  Don't wait until they have a meltdown; head it off by planning rest time after lunch.  Also delaying stopping for your meal even by a half hour can be the difference between a fun afternoon with your child and a meltdown.


----------



## maxiesmom

banabobana said:


> Also, and this is something else parents get up in arms about:  there are, in fact, some restaurants at Disney that aren't really kid-friendly, no matter what the family dining plan says.  There are times of the evening that it's not ok to bring your now cranky, sunburned, overtired kid out to a meal that's costing me more than 200 dollars.  I made late dinner reservations so my husband and I are able to celebrate our anniversary without hearing a recap of every single thing your Precious so and so saw from the moment you dragged them out of bed so you could be at the gate for early rope drop until 9:30, when they really ought to be asleep, at the top of their lungs, 3 feet away from me.



I agree that I don't like kids screaming in restaurants.  Having said that, it seems silly to vacation someplace that is crawling with kids and expect not to run into a few who are not behaving themselves.  While you may think it is late at night, for a family from say Seattle in may not seem late at night.  Not everyone lives on Eastern Standard Time, even while they vacation at Disney World.

And as long as Disney allows you to bring a child into a restaurant, you can feel that it is not appropriate, but others will disagree with you.  And as Disney does allow kids in all but 1 restaurant, I think you are the one who will have to adjust your expectations.


----------



## banabobana

skiingfast said:


> Are you sure you like kids?  It really doesn't sound like it?  I'm not sure you are qualified to tell people how to raise kids if you don't have any and intend  not to.



Oh, I'm not interested in telling anyone how to raise their kids.  I just think that as parents, you need to be mindful of them.  In my experience at Disney, many are not.


----------



## banabobana

livndisney said:


> Considering that it is "Disney's property therefor Disney rules," perhaps you may want to consider in room dining that is also offered on the dining plan.




Ah, I knew parents would be offended by my post.  I am very conscious about my behaivor when I'm around crowds of people.  I would never do anything I can control that someone else might consider irritating.  All I ask is that parents extend that same courtesy, not only to me (or other people without kids) but to everyone.  I completely agree that Disney is a fun place for people of all ages, but I don't think it's ok, as a parent, to turn a blind eye when their kid is acting up and expect that everyone just accept it as par for the course.  It's parenting!  Those rules don't go away because you're at Disney. 

All I'm saying is that parents know when their kids have had enough, or are over tired or are acting bratty, just like I know when I am.  I am an adult and can put myself to bed when it happens.  I expect the same from parents.


----------



## banabobana

And as long as Disney allows you to bring a child into a restaurant, you can feel that it is not appropriate, but others will disagree with you.  And as Disney does allow kids in all but 1 restaurant, I think you are the one who will have to adjust your expectations.[/QUOTE]

I don't have any expectations of kids not eating in restaurants, because I live in the world and kids have to eat.  I do have expectations about parents teaching their children manners, which shouldn't fly out the window when everyone sits down to eat.


----------



## livndisney

banabobana said:


> Ah, I knew parents would be offended by my post.  I am very conscious about my behaivor when I'm around crowds of people.  I would never do anything I can control that someone else might consider irritating.  All I ask is that parents extend that same courtesy, not only to me (or other people without kids) but to everyone.  I completely agree that Disney is a fun place for people of all ages, but I don't think it's ok, as a parent, to turn a blind eye when their kid is acting up and expect that everyone just accept it as par for the course.  It's parenting!  Those rules don't go away because you're at Disney.
> 
> All I'm saying is that parents know when their kids have had enough, or are over tired or are acting bratty, just like I know when I am.  I am an adult and can put myself to bed when it happens.  I expect the same from parents.



Your posts seem to indicate that "all" parents don't tend to their children, and all children all cut from the same cloth.  Some parents DO parent and get tired of being judged as a group.


----------



## PearlySwan

banabobana said:


> This is sure to irritate people, but here it is:  I don't have kids.  I don't want kids.  I understand that Disney is for kids, and I have no problem with that, at all.  It's fun for everyone!  I like kids just fine, but your kids are not mine.  I'm not impressed with whatever shrieky thing they're doing because they're hot and tired.  I don't want to have to direct your kid back to you because you're busy taking photos (eating a turkey leg, getting a fast pass, asking a question, arguing with your spouse), or because you think they're doing something so adorable that every stranger in the immediate area should admire.   Your kids are YOUR responsibility, you should know enough to rein them in.
> 
> Also, and this is something else parents get up in arms about:  there are, in fact, some restaurants at Disney that aren't really kid-friendly, no matter what the family dining plan says.  There are times of the evening that it's not ok to bring your now cranky, sunburned, overtired kid out to a meal that's costing me more than 200 dollars.  I made late dinner reservations so my husband and I are able to celebrate our anniversary without hearing a recap of every single thing your Precious so and so saw from the moment you dragged them out of bed so you could be at the gate for early rope drop until 9:30, when they really ought to be asleep, at the top of their lungs, 3 feet away from me.
> 
> I'm sorry if that all sounds snotty, but I definitely think that people with kids forget that there are adults vacationing on the property who aren't interested in the shenanigans of your family.
> 
> Having said all of that, the whole BREAST FEEDING IS YUCKY AND INSULTS MY SENSIBILITIES thing is beyond puritanical.  If your child is so shocked and dismayed about seeing a woman's cans, I pity the time when you have to have the birds and the bees conversation.  Perhaps you can tell them they were hatched from a jar!



^^^ I have kids and I found this entire post hysterically funny. I would have to agree that dragging small children to late night upscale Disney restaurants is not a great idea, particularly if those same kiddos have been on Disney property since before Rope Drop on a hot and humid Florida day. 

I read another poster's rationale regarding the time zone difference and how a family from the West Coast might not be affected by a 9:30PM dinner time. However, it would also stand to reason they would not likely be the same family waiting to enter the park at Rope Drop or AM EMH. 12 hours is 12 hours no matter how you cut it, and if you have little ones that are sunburned and overtired they are bound to be exhausted and irritable. Not the ideal situation for late night dinner plans. I have kids but I'm always  conscientious of those around me who don't. We are mindful of restaurant patrons who are not particularly interested in my child's 'cute' antics and/or mood. 

Btw, for someone who isn't a parent you certainly have a very open mind regarding breastfeeding. I know of a few parents who object to seeing other people feed their infants this way. It's refreshing to hear such an open and tolerant point of view from a person who doesn't have children, nor wants any. Kudos to you.


----------



## kellyw8863

As a recent wish tripper, please don't point and stare or whisper in not so hushed voices when a child on a Make-A-Wish trip is ushered to the front of a line.  I can't think of a single parent of a child on a wish trip who wouldn't trade all the hours spent waiting in doctors' offices, waiting on surgeons, waiting for her child to wake from anesthesia, waiting for the phone to ring, waiting for a cure, etc. just to wait in the seemingly endless lines at Disney.  We are there not to make you and your child miserable, but because our children's one true wish is to see Mickey Mouse, and when your child has gone through what our children have gone through, you will do anything humanly possible to make that happen.  Please remember that you have the ability to either add to a family's wish experience by being that person who cast an understanding glance or a kind smile, or detract from it with comments such as, "At least we paid for our trip."


----------



## banabobana

livndisney said:


> Your posts seem to indicate that "all" parents don't tend to their children, and all children all cut from the same cloth.  Some parents DO parent and get tired of being judged as a group.



One bad apple, etc etc.  (please note:  I am joking).

There's no way from me to gracefully extract myself from my original statement at this point.  I will absolutely say that 85 percent of the kids I encountered at Disney were well behaved and the parents were attentive and considerate.  Of course, I have no way of knowing how I'd act in their shoes.  Disney is overwhelming.  It's hot, there's a lot of walking and a lot to see.  I kind of wanted to throw a hissy several times myself just because I was tired or my feet hurt.  

In any event, the things that other people brought up seemed pretty broad, so I thought I'd add my opinion.  The end!


----------



## livndisney

kellyw8863 said:


> As a recent wish tripper, please don't point and stare or whisper in not so hushed voices when a child on a Make-A-Wish trip is ushered to the front of a line.  I can't think of a single parent of a child on a wish trip who wouldn't trade all the hours spent waiting in doctors' offices, waiting on surgeons, waiting for her child to wake from anesthesia, waiting for the phone to ring, waiting for a cure, etc. just to wait in the seemingly endless lines at Disney.  We are there not to make you and your child miserable, but because our children's one true wish is to see Mickey Mouse, and when your child has gone through what our children have gone through, you will do anything humanly possible to make that happen.  Please remember that you have the ability to either add to a family's wish experience by being that person who cast an understanding glance or a kind smile, or detract from it with comments such as, "At least we paid for our trip."



(I have been following your trip report (love the Lilo dress).  I am very sorry that anyone said anything negative to you. It should not happen! Often Cm's will reply to the rude guest. They will also remove the Wish family if possible.  Then there are the times I hear someone say something like that


----------



## ccgirl

kellyw8863 said:


> As a recent wish tripper, please don't point and stare or whisper in not so hushed voices when a child on a Make-A-Wish trip is ushered to the front of a line.  I can't think of a single parent of a child on a wish trip who wouldn't trade all the hours spent waiting in doctors' offices, waiting on surgeons, waiting for her child to wake from anesthesia, waiting for the phone to ring, waiting for a cure, etc. just to wait in the seemingly endless lines at Disney.  We are there not to make you and your child miserable, but because our children's one true wish is to see Mickey Mouse, and when your child has gone through what our children have gone through, you will do anything humanly possible to make that happen.  Please remember that you have the ability to either add to a family's wish experience by being that person who cast an understanding glance or a kind smile, or detract from it with comments such as, "At least we paid for our trip."



Are you kidding me???  People actually made comments like that?  That is one of the most disturbing things I have heard.  I am so sorry people were so rude.  I had the pleasure of sitting next to a dad on my flight to MCO last week whose family was on a wish trip and they were staying at GKTW.  I also ran into them at a park one day.  I have a feeling they may have been receiving comments too because when I said something she said, "excuse me" in a not so nice tone.  I then repeated they were on my flight and asked how their trip was going.  She seemed happy and was talking to me.  I just can't believe people can be so rude.  I hope you had a magical trip despite some very insensitive people.


----------



## tiggerfan9984

> The end!




Thank God!




Just kidding.


----------



## melnkl

DisneyDorkORama said:


> Do NOT FART when in tight spaces or small rooms. Please oh please clinch your butt cheeks with all your might!



 love it!


----------



## melnkl

alright, now i have read through every post on here (25 pages, 3 hours, very boring night i know) and here's what I got out of it and my two cents.
1. The breastfeeding issue, I applaud those women who do what they have to do when they have to do it. I am in my early 20s and do not yet have kids but when I do, I will also do what I have to do when I have to do it. Don't like it, look the other way. Kudos to all you moms! (And that thread about breastfeeding I think would be great!)
2. Handicapped guests. Anyone who thinks their wheelchairs, strollers etc. are causing problems just thank God you don't have their disabilities and that they are able to enjoy the happiest place on earth.
3. I agree with the few that stated "just because we're in our late teens/early 20s doesn't mean we're going on vacation just to ruin your family's vacation" some of us still do have manners and consideration for other people.
4. Something I noticed when I went to Disney is the attention that gay couples get, the stares, comments and what not.  I think the same thing goes for that, if you don't like it, turn the other way.  Those two individuals are also trying to enjoy the happiest place on earth with their significant other, just like you are.  

Overall this was a very interesting and helpful thread! I hope you all enjoy your Disney trips to come!


----------



## Nora94

banabobana - as a mom of two well behaved kids and a home daycare provider of 7 well behaved kids, I agree completely.  I judge other parents harshly because I know what proper sleep and training can do to a child and parent and lots of times the sleep is not given or enforced.

Of course as a parent *I* have lost it at times, my kids have lost it or my husband has.  But you can tell the once in a whiles from the omg all the timers.

And you are right, lots of times the kids do NOT belong in an upscale restruant (sp?) not because they are kids but because they are misbehaving.  Grown ups that misbehave would also not belong.  And for that place misbehaving is talking loud, running, etc.  If you had said you didn't like that on Main Street then I would have argued.  But there is a time and a place for behaviors.


----------



## jkstewart1800

Nora94 said:


> banabobana - as a mom of two well behaved kids and a home daycare provider of 7 well behaved kids, I agree completely.  I judge other parents harshly because I know what proper sleep and training can do to a child and parent and lots of times the sleep is not given or enforced.



Nora94 - I whole heartedly agree with you.... I think most of the behavoir issues stem from not getting enough sleep.... I don't think people realize how much 'real' NOT stroller sleep a child truly needs. A great book I once read said "if they are not lying down in a bed then it's not sleep"


----------



## Adi12982

jkstewart1800 said:


> Actually that is a good idea.... we should start a breastfeeding thread of moms nursing .... I think other moms would benefit in seeing.... where the good nursing spots are, and how other moms handle nursing in the parks... like what (if any) kind of special shirts or things like that they might wear.
> 
> I remember being at the pool at night at WL in 2004 and a woman was sitting on the steps in a bikini nursing her toddler while she watched her older daughter play.....
> 
> we should totally start a thread!!!



I'd be on board - BFing support at WDW   I'll need it soon


----------



## Shih-Tzu

Adi12982 said:


> Some don'ts -
> 
> 
> If you need an ECV and you rent one that you take back to your room, dinner, etc. PLEASE sit on it on the bus.  I've seen people on their ECV's use the ramp for the bus, have the bus driver buckle them in and then get up and take another seat - your ECV just took out three chairs and you are taking another - it is safe to ride in your chair, they have a special seat belt for you and everything.  I do not have issues with people using ECV's or their own chairs, but please don't take another seat on an already packed bus!  We would never lift my brother out of his chair and have him sit in another chair, please reconsider doing this yourself.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> I most certainly see your point, but when we were there last year with my 84 yr old mom, the bus driver indicated that it was unsafe and against polcy to remain on the ECV and that she was to move to a seat once parked.  (and it would have been easier to leave her on the ECV).  Maybe it was just that driver??? but we assumed that it was a rule, so we did it every time we were on the bus (but DH and I always stood up and only let my mom sit....
> 
> We're going again in December...maybe someone could clarify this...we most certainly don't want to take up yet another bus seat if we don't need to.....


----------



## jkstewart1800

Adi12982 said:


> I'd be on board - BFing support at WDW   I'll need it soon



Right on! Now the question is.... where to put such a thread.... my first thought was the families thread..... but I didn't want to rule out any single moms..... but now that I think of it, once you have a baby your a family....  - so.... the family thread.... yeah?


----------



## Chloesmom

jkstewart1800 said:


> Right on! Now the question is.... where to put such a thread.... my first thought was the families thread..... but I didn't want to rule out any single moms..... but now that I think of it, once you have a baby your a family....  - so.... the family thread.... yeah?



I think this is a good idea.. I dont plan on needing to breastfeed ever again but I know so many moms who do and it may help them and support them at WDW...and the family thread is a great place for it.. Me and DD are a family.. you don't need a daddy to have a great family...


----------



## livndisney

Shih-Tzu said:


> Adi12982 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some don'ts -
> 
> 
> If you need an ECV and you rent one that you take back to your room, dinner, etc. PLEASE sit on it on the bus.  I've seen people on their ECV's use the ramp for the bus, have the bus driver buckle them in and then get up and take another seat - your ECV just took out three chairs and you are taking another - it is safe to ride in your chair, they have a special seat belt for you and everything.  I do not have issues with people using ECV's or their own chairs, but please don't take another seat on an already packed bus!  We would never lift my brother out of his chair and have him sit in another chair, please reconsider doing this yourself.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> I most certainly see your point, but when we were there last year with my 84 yr old mom, the bus driver indicated that it was unsafe and against polcy to remain on the ECV and that she was to move to a seat once parked.  (and it would have been easier to leave her on the ECV).  Maybe it was just that driver??? but we assumed that it was a rule, so we did it every time we were on the bus (but DH and I always stood up and only let my mom sit....
> 
> We're going again in December...maybe someone could clarify this...we most certainly don't want to take up yet another bus seat if we don't need to.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In most cases it is UNSAFE to remain on the ECV on the bus.
> FROM the FAQ on the Disabilities board:
> 
> Q: I can transfer to a standard seat, but I feel that that takes up even more seats from other passengers. May I remain on my ECV during the bus trip?
> A: Yes, you may, however no one ever need feel ashamed about taking up "too much room". Drivers should be happy to assist you in whatever way possible. If you elect to remain on your ECV while on the bus, please keep in mind that this is NOT a very safe option. If you do ride on the ECV, remember that there are seatbelts available, and there are drivers who will, despite company policy, refuse to drive the bus with a passenger on an ECV who is not wearing a seatbelt. They will not be disciplined by the company for such a refusal, as Federal Laws override company policy. In this case, Federal Law requires the driver to refuse to even move the bus if he/she feels there is a safety hazard on board. Bottom line: ECV's are notoriously top heavy, and any extra protection you can afford yourself while on the bus should be taken full advantage of.
> There are signs on many of the buses that tell people using ECVs to take a seat rather than remaining on the ECV.
Click to expand...


----------



## ValinWV

banabobana- I have to agree with your post.  I have four children. I don't want to have to look after someone else's child.  Sometimes I am not to happy with my own children's behavior.

We were at CP on day for dinner and my children were waiting for the characters. Parents of another child were letting their son run around.  He kept coming up the the characters when they were at our table taking away from my kids enjoyment.  I kept trying to send him back just so I take a picture. I was very annoyed  and his parents watched and just kept eating. I do believe if my children ever tried doing this I wouldn't let them see any of the characters even when they came to the table.  We would eat and leave promptly. I don't want my children ruining the magic and enjoyment of others.  I don't want to hear my kids screaming and crying in a quiet restaurant, I sure don't want to hear others doing it either.

Remember, your children can't go on as little sleep as you can.


----------



## Shih-Tzu

Livndisney - thanks for the clarification on that one...(and ECV we had rented was a little top heavy!).  I was just hoping that I wasn't doing something wrong!!! 

The only thing that I noticed when I was at WDW (and probably guilty of it myself) - stopping to take a photo, but realizing that I had to back up to get a better shot - the only time I've been "run over" at Disney is people backing up to get a great pic...but there was no harm done and both parties sort of chuckled about it...  It would be pretty easy to knock someone elderly over doing that though - I'm going to try to be more mindful of it my next trip.


----------



## jkstewart1800

Adi12982 said:


> I'd be on board - BFing support at WDW   I'll need it soon



Okay - so I got a thread up and running over on the family board!!!


http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=36633354#post36633354


----------



## jkstewart1800

Chloesmom said:


> I think this is a good idea.. I dont plan on needing to breastfeed ever again but I know so many moms who do and it may help them and support them at WDW...and the family thread is a great place for it.. Me and DD are a family.. you don't need a daddy to have a great family...



I just started a breastfeeding thread over on the family board!

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=36633354#post36633354


----------



## xipetotec

mouseketeer_mom said:


> I'm pointing the finger at my own family
> 
> Let me start by saying we live in a fairly rural area on about 28 acres.  When my DS4 (at the time) would be outside playing with his siblings he would occassionaly follow his older brother to stand behind the barn and... ahem, urinate. Fast forward through a winter of indoor plumbing use only, we find ourselves in Epcot.
> 
> You guessed it!  While traveling through world showcase, DH and I stopped to consult the map. When we were finished we looked up to DS4 deeply entrenched in foilage off the path. Little blonde head sticking out and his pants around his knees.
> 
> Now, I couldn't find anything in the rule book  but I'm pretty certain that this is a Disney no-no



At least you had the presence of mind to know he shouldn't be doing that. So many parents seem to encourage their kids to go ahead and use the bushes.


----------



## xipetotec

iheartjacksparrow said:


> And what's the big deal about using mugs from 2 or 3 years ago?
> If we bought new mugs every year that would be about an extra $70 a year on mugs!  Yes,  I know it's not just for mugs, its for the drinks and I really do appreciate it. But disney's not going broke just because I don't get a new one every year, they're making thousands and thousands of $$ from me going 2-3x a yr.
> If they're in good condition, I'm re-using them!



I guess the idea is that the purchase of a mug is like buying a "license" to the fountains. It's not about the mug itself. And while I agree that Disney certainly isn't going broke, it's the little things we take advantage of that might in the long run bring Disney to discontinue these things or raise prices further.


----------



## Shih-Tzu

Kids using the bushes for a place to ???  I wouldn't let mine (although they're 22 and 26 now)...besides the obvious there could be things that are long, slither and hiss in the bushes....you couldn't PAY me enough to walk through bushes or higher grass...I'm not used to any venemous snakes where I live and it's something that I sort of worry about when I'm in warmer climates....**shudder**


----------



## scarlet_ibis

Here's one thing that has REALLY bothered me this trip.  We have been waiting in line for characters, and we appear to be maybe third or fifth in line.  Then the character comes out for the greeting and people descend like a flock of birds on a grain spill.  While we were waiting for Bolt (DD's favorite) two days ago, we appeared to be second in line, but when he came out, a group of no less than ten people came and jumped right in the front of the line, claiming they "had been there."  Well, I'm sorry.  My DD is 4.  She had planned out that part of her day specifically to see Bolt at 11:30 and had been waiting patiently for almost 20 minutes when this huge group jumped in.  

I can see if a kid has to use the bathroom or if mom or dad has to run and grab a drink, but for a whole group to decide that they want to do something else while one person holds a place in line is just wrong.  We have had the same thing happen in almost every character line we have been in.  I'm sure the characters and handlers don't appreciate it either, because they have to close the line judging on the number of people and time it will take to greet them.  Insult to injury, Bolt had a wardrobe malfunction and had to go back in after the first greeting, so we were left waiting.

-----

And back on the subject of smokers' areas...  To the person who complained that the smoking areas are less than desirable, I counter with these:  The shaded pavilion at the exit of BTMRR, which would have been a great (and shady!) place to wait with the sleeping baby in the stroller.  Part of the "back path" between Frontierland and Tom Sawyer Island -- you have to walk right through the smoking area.  The walkway between the noodle terrace and the ice cream parlor, and the terrace beneath.  The path to the left of the castle.  All over the pathways at the Polynesian, including the nice shaded terrace above the pool where we stopped to put sunscreen on.  The pergola between the BCV and the BC, also shaded, also polluting the air on the entire path.  Etc., etc.


----------



## irirom

shua321 said:


> Breastfeeding is a natural and beautiful experience that should be celebrated, not criminalized.   No mother should ever feel ashamed or be forced to go into hiding to feed her baby!



Totally Agree


----------



## eastcarolinafan

frtchr said:


> A mom feeding her baby was offensive to you? Sad.


 
I knew that one had no chance of scooting by unchallenged.


----------



## eastcarolinafan

xipetotec said:


> I guess the idea is that the purchase of a mug is like buying a "license" to the fountains. It's not about the mug itself. And while I agree that Disney certainly isn't going broke, it's the little things we take advantage of that might in the long run bring Disney to discontinue these things or raise prices further.


 
I agree completely. I have to admit I actually thought about bringing a mug from a previous trip, but then I thought, "ya know, $13 for all the coffee, soda, tea I can drink for 7 days is a pretty doggone good deal. Is DW making money off it? You better believe it. But that's their business. I don't HAVE to buy the mug. But if I don't buy it, bringing a mug from last year is not the way to go.

Besides, when I am at the station filling up with my legit mug, and I look over and see somebody using last year's mug, I have to admit I don't think highly of that person. It's kind of, well, sad. 

Bring your own mug from home and drink water out of the fountain. It's free. And everybody will think you are all classy because you are drinking water instead of that nasty soda that is so unhealthy.


----------



## skiingfast

If I had to guess, Disney pays 10 cents for ice, 25 cents for a cup and 1 cent for a straw.  But a mug costs 80 cents.  The soda costs probably 10 cents.  That's a lot of refills at 20 cents (soda+ice) before Disney looses money on the mug.  For those costs that Disney would rather have guests happy to get the feeling of getting somthing for nothing.


----------



## mich20

tinkerbell198530 said:


> Don't smoke in non smoking areas









Common Sense Should work it out!!


----------



## snarlingcoyote

I went to Disney last year with a dear friend who is allergic to cigarette smoke; it's a long story, but she has lung problems due to working in a sick building some years ago and the combination of cigarette smoke irriating her lungs and her own fear of what the smoke might do to her lungs (considering how trashed her poor respiratory system is now, I don't blame her, actually)  pretty much stops her breathing when she's exposed to cigarette smoke.

DF was quite pleasantly surprised by Disney's smoking areas.  The ones she encountered were all positioned so that they were down wind of the main body of guests and of main guest pathways, which made her life a lot easier.

As a non-smoker, I'm personally quite glad the smoking areas are so pleasant.  A pleasant smoking area is one that a smoker will use and stay within the confines of, rather than avoiding it and trying to sneak a smoke someplace else, which means that I can know where the smokers will be, and I won't have to smell their smoke!


----------



## qohweddings

My biggest pet peve extends past WDW into the rest of life...

When you go to a buffet, take a clean plate each time you go to the buffet, use the tong or serving utensil, put the food on your plate and EAT AT YOUR TABLE!

What is with people who insist on eating food with their fingers while standing in the buffet line?

Not only are you touching the utensils again but you're also the same people who feel the need to pick up food off the platters with your fingers...


----------



## Shih-Tzu

Buffet manners are something lacking for sure.  We noticed children  (like elementary school age) at more than one of the buffet options that were picking things up with their fingers, putting it on their plate, smelling it,  then putting it back and picking out something else -  then they were going with their plate piled so high....and left over1/2 of it untouched.  I noticed a lot of people filling their plates really high and then leaving a lot behind - that adds to the costs of the meals for everyone.

And I saw an adult actually take a taste of soup, do the taste test like a master chef, put the spoon BACK in for the second taste....

Maybe I'm old fashioned, but I went through the buffet line WITH my kids and made sure they didn't do things like that and if they wanted to go back, I went with them...and if there's something I'm not sure of, I put a little wee bit on my plate - if I like it, then I go back and get some more later....


----------



## tinkerbell198530

Shih-Tzu said:


> Buffet manners are something lacking for sure.  We noticed children  (like elementary school age) at more than one of the buffet options that were picking things up with their fingers, putting it on their plate, smelling it,  then putting it back and picking out something else -  then they were going with their plate piled so high....and left over1/2 of it untouched.  I noticed a lot of people filling their plates really high and then leaving a lot behind - that adds to the costs of the meals for everyone.
> 
> And I saw an adult actually take a taste of soup, do the taste test like a master chef, put the spoon BACK in for the second taste....
> 
> Maybe I'm old fashioned, but I went through the buffet line WITH my kids and made sure they didn't do things like that and if they wanted to go back, I went with them...and if there's something I'm not sure of, I put a little wee bit on my plate - if I like it, then I go back and get some more later....



eww


----------



## LuluLovesDisney

Shih Tzu, ITA and I wish someone would have said something to the adult who tasted the soup! ICK!


----------



## livndisney

Do not let your child climb on the rails. It is not cute, you should not photograph it. When your child kicks the person in front of you in the shoulder-take the hint and remove your child from the rail.

(Same line-different child) Pay attention to your children! If you child injures someone-take responsibility!. Have them apologize. As a parent ask if the person they hurt is ok. Don't look at the injured person like they are crazy when they have to leave the line for First Aid.


----------



## 2Tiggies

Shih-Tzu said:


> Maybe I'm old fashioned, but I went through the buffet line WITH my kids and made sure they didn't do things like that and if they wanted to go back, I went with them...and if there's something I'm not sure of, I put a little wee bit on my plate - if I like it, then I go back and get some more later....



I do the same.  Now I do like to think that my DD will be fine going up herself, but we eat TOGETHER so we wait for each other.  We don't pick out of the serving platters at home, so it shouldn't even occur to her to do it anywhere else.  My principle is one set of manners and they should be good for anywhere, be it home or away.  That way there is no confusion.  



livndisney said:


> Do not let your child climb on the rails. It is not cute, you should not photograph it. When your child kicks the person in front of you in the shoulder-take the hint and remove your child from the rail.



I agree.  Funny thing is, if the child gets hurt, suddenly it is Disney's fault (or anyone else who could be suitable to blame!)


----------



## AlyJoy716

Shih-Tzu said:


> Buffet manners are something lacking for sure.  We noticed children  (like elementary school age) at more than one of the buffet options that were picking things up with their fingers, putting it on their plate, smelling it,  then putting it back and picking out something else -  then they were going with their plate piled so high....and left over1/2 of it untouched.  I noticed a lot of people filling their plates really high and then leaving a lot behind - that adds to the costs of the meals for everyone.
> 
> And I saw an adult actually take a taste of soup, do the taste test like a master chef, put the spoon BACK in for the second taste....
> 
> Maybe I'm old fashioned, but I went through the buffet line WITH my kids and made sure they didn't do things like that and if they wanted to go back, I went with them...and if there's something I'm not sure of, I put a little wee bit on my plate - if I like it, then I go back and get some more later....



Unfortunately, some people think that since they are on vacation, that their manners are on vacation as well.  Not only are their manners on vacation, but they are also on vacation from disciplining their children whether it be in a buffet line or the line for a ride. I just don't get it.


----------



## seadd67

, Its fun reading all the diffrences In oppion we see from everyone. Some really dislikes It and some love It. For my self, I take a outside perspective,what may not appeal to me  may feel just fine to some one else. I use to be real judge mental of outher peoples, life styl but a long time ago(ok not that long ago) i have learn that my oppion,what I say and my actionsare most likely will not change who they areor how they act. I just stand back,watch sometimes wonder,sometimes laugh and just sometimes scatch my head(but not In the Bald spot). I have made3 It my teaching job to try to teach this to my DS, he at times can have a very sharp oppion, but he Is learning.
Just a thought, and trust me Its very much a thought. The Mugs, hay If you feel you can not afford It,large famliy on a tight budget, I dont mind re-useing It. I buy a new one each trip,hay Its a souvner to by the way. I just had this discussion with my DS and he said the same thing just bring our old ones,tempting but If some one else can re-use theres we will gladly pick up the cost of new ones


----------



## jkstewart1800

People (humans) will rise to the expectations that are set. 

If people get away with eating off the line, or doubling dipping the ladel then they will do it. Disney needs to enforce their rules. When expectations are high, people step  up.... when they are low... people get lazy.

I for one would like to see the dress code for guests to come back into play... but... that's just me.... I don't care about lenght of hair or tattoos or things like that.... but I do care if I can see your @$$ crack or your 'girls' or other such things... all the old pictures of WDW show people dress very nicely... not fancy... just classy.... why did we stop doing that????

Oh, yeah... because we lowered our expectations as a culture..... so now people can wander around in houseslippers !


----------



## seadd67

livndisney said:


> WOW!.
> 
> Never saw where you said anything about being "discreet". I saw where you said "Can we maybe agree that if you CAN do things like bloodtesting or whatnot in a private setting that you should?"
> 
> Sounds like hiding to me. You CAN'T ask someone with a medical condition to treat themselves "in private". There are laws to protect people with medical needs.
> 
> I have yet to see anyone on this thread ask ANYONE to not look while they are treating themselves. Consider it about education. If people see people caring for themselves then maybe Diabetes won't be so "scary". It won't be a "secret". Think of the doors that would be opened if more people UNDERSTOOD Diabetes. Think of the lives that may be saved. The lives made better by communication.
> 
> People with medical needs should not have to "hide" just because it makes someone "uncomfortable".



Thanks from this Diabetic


----------



## LILOLO

My 2 BIGGEST pet peeves...

First, don't show up at a show or parade 2 minutes before it's about to start, and just stand right in front of everyone who's been sitting there for the last hour to make sure they get a good view.

Second, and just as bad, I haaaaate when i get elbowed, shoved and almost knocked over by children pushing there way to get ahead in line, then 3-5 minutes later their parents, grandparents, aunts, uncles, and 3rd cousing twice removed on their mothers side excuse themselves through the line because their kids are way up front.


----------



## jkstewart1800

LILOLO said:


> First, don't show up at a show or parade 2 minutes before it's about to start, and just stand right in front of everyone who's been sitting there for the last hour to make sure they get a good view. QUOTE]
> 
> Has anyone ever successfully found away to get the parade crashers to move? Is there a unwritten rule or policy to back up the waiter? Can you go get a CM? What do you do? This is one of the reasons I avoid the parade because I don't want to sit for an hour (or more) only to have someone come over and start jockying for my space.... I think I would lose, or get punched in the nose.   Has anyone found a good way of handling this situation?


----------



## GRUMPY D

I'm ashamed to say this but in all the times we have been to Disney I have never seen anybody peeing on the bushes or breast feeding. Apparently I spend to much time looking at the beauty that Disney offers, Then to watch 
what others are doing. I guess I'll have to pay more attention on this trip to see want all this uproar is about.


----------



## LovesTimone

Oh, yeah... because we lowered our expectations as a culture..... so now people can wander around in houseslippers ![/QUOTE]

, I'm so with you on that one,


----------



## emmabemmainc

frtchr said:


> A mom feeding her baby was offensive to you?  Sad.



I agree. I breastfed my daughter anywhere I needed to--I once sat in between 2 men (who I did not know) on a 2 hours plane ride--my daughter nursed almost the whole time. As we were getting off the plane, one of the men turned to me and said, "Wow, your baby was wonderful on the plane"--he had no clue what had been going on right next to him. 

I think it's a beautiful thing and certainly nothing to be ashamed of.


----------



## emmabemmainc

denised627 said:


> Yes bresatfeeding is natural and a beautiful experience to between mother and child..not the rest of the world!!  Just saying..keep it covered!!!



And this is why this country is known for being so uptight and fanatical. Wow. 

If you haven't seen ****s yet, well---you have bigger problems than happening to glance at a woman's body parts.


----------



## jkstewart1800

emmabemmainc said:


> I agree. I breastfed my daughter anywhere I needed to--I once sat in between 2 men (who I did not know) on a 2 hours plane ride--my daughter nursed almost the whole time. As we were getting off the plane, one of the men turned to me and said, "Wow, your baby was wonderful on the plane"--he had no clue what had been going on right next to him.
> 
> I think it's a beautiful thing and certainly nothing to be ashamed of.



Come join us over at the Breastfeeding Thread!

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=36689970&posted=1#post36689970


----------



## stitchywoman

I had a woman practically climb on my back while in the japan pavilion looking at the settings for the pearls my husband had gotten me.  I was so agitated.  I hate when people refuse to stay out of my personal space.  I am not asking for 2 or 3 feet of space here, just to not be able to feel your hair on my neck and your breath in my ear.  When you also start yelling loudly to your friend across the room it only makes it worse.


----------



## QuiverofArrows

Wowza! There are a lot of comments on here. 

We have only been to the VMCP once before and are planning a fall trip for 2010. 

At the time we were there, I thought it might be the only time we would be able to afford to go with a family our size while they were young (have to save for college too). I made customs for my girls and the only thing I wanted to make sure we did was to get them the pictures in Minnie's house and with Minnie while we were there. There were some children there that kept jumping in front of my girls. I seriously only wanted one or two pictures. They didn't speak English so I couldn't even politely ask them to just give me 15 seconds for pictures. We moved to a different area or room and there they were. We moved back to another room and they followed us there. It didn't occur to me later that they probably just really liked my girls outfits and might have been talking about those. I wish I could have communicated with them but it put the situation in a different perspective and I was glad I hadn't been rude. Irritated? yes. Rude? no.

Smoking - I wave my hands. I will start sneezing then my eyes will itch and then I can have an asthmatic attack. I tried to avoid the smoking areas but we've been places where there are smoking areas and people have left them. If I forget or if I run into it somewhere, I will wave my hands and try to hold my breath and leave the area. It's not to offend anyone but it's just me trying to not get sick. I've even had problems before and started sneezing then realized that a car next to me might have a window down with a cigarette hanging out. It bothers me even if my window is rolled up. My mother just passed away a few months ago from an enlarged heart due to complications from emphysema. She was best friends with all of us 4 girls and we talked to our mom every day. We are all so, so sad without her. So if you see me waving my hands, please don't assume it's just to make a scene and know I'm trying to find my way out of the smoking area.  

Breastfeeding - I've breastfed 6 children so if any lady needs tips, feel free to PM me. I have some friends who are La Leche leaders. I do breastfeed in public and am as discreet as possible. I have seen women just whip out their breasts with no sense of decency but they are few and far between. I've had people walk up to me as I was nursing a baby and try to come "take a peek" at the baby and I tell them the baby is eating. I prefer nursing tops most of the time when I know I'll need to feed the babies while out in public. Although I've lost 50 lbs this year, I certainly don't want my fat hanging out for anyone to see. 

Taking screaming children on rides - When we were there, a child was scared to get on a ride. I had other children on the moving ride that I needed to join so I had to grab the child and get on. I knew he would be fine once we got started and he was. It was just the whole getting onto the ride while it was moving that we had never done before and he was a little freaked about that part of it.

Strollers - we had a double stroller last time. Although we tried to rest earlier in the day, we didn't plan accordingly and had children falling asleep. By the end of the night, I had three children sleeping in that stroller and we were trying to make our way out of the park. I'm sure nobody meant harm in saying older children shouldn't be in strollers but I don't see any harm in it at all, even if there aren't any disabilities.

Just remember to be patient as there are 1st timers to the park and there are people who try as they way just simply aren't as seasoned as some of you pros.  However, if parents teach their children manners then that will go along way. Our children aren't perfect and won't be there but we try to feed them decent meals and allow plenty of time for resting. I have over 30 pages of notes, itinerary, budgets and custom outfit planning, but there are going to be some things come up that I don't know about so spread the peace, love and pixie dust. 

We are spacing out our trips this time and not doing any activities more than every other day. It allows time for rest and will help us not get burnt out or sick.


----------



## LuluLovesDisney

jkstewart1800 said:


> LILOLO said:
> 
> 
> 
> First, don't show up at a show or parade 2 minutes before it's about to start, and just stand right in front of everyone who's been sitting there for the last hour to make sure they get a good view. QUOTE]
> 
> Has anyone ever successfully found away to get the parade crashers to move? Is there a unwritten rule or policy to back up the waiter? Can you go get a CM? What do you do? This is one of the reasons I avoid the parade because I don't want to sit for an hour (or more) only to have someone come over and start jockying for my space.... I think I would lose, or get punched in the nose.   Has anyone found a good way of handling this situation?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sit on the balcony of the train station. Great parade view. Not a great fireworks view though bc the pole blocks it. No one can get in front of you if the railing is there. Also, people can't sit on the actual ground during the parade so if you are sitting on the curb, you should be safe. I worked parade crowd control and if anyone came to me and asked me to have someone move in a sitaution like that I would.
Click to expand...


----------



## LuluLovesDisney

LovesTimone said:


> Oh, yeah... because we lowered our expectations as a culture..... so now people can wander around in houseslippers !



, I'm so with you on that one, [/QUOTE]

lol, me too! I hate pajamas in public!!


----------



## tpholland

> Originally Posted by banabobana
> This is sure to irritate people, but here it is: I don't have kids. I don't want kids. I understand that Disney is for kids, and I have no problem with that, at all. It's fun for everyone! I like kids just fine, but your kids are not mine. I'm not impressed with whatever shrieky thing they're doing because they're hot and tired. I don't want to have to direct your kid back to you because you're busy taking photos (eating a turkey leg, getting a fast pass, asking a question, arguing with your spouse), or because you think they're doing something so adorable that every stranger in the immediate area should admire. Your kids are YOUR responsibility, you should know enough to rein them in.
> 
> Also, and this is something else parents get up in arms about: there are, in fact, some restaurants at Disney that aren't really kid-friendly, no matter what the family dining plan says. There are times of the evening that it's not ok to bring your now cranky, sunburned, overtired kid out to a meal that's costing me more than 200 dollars. I made late dinner reservations so my husband and I are able to celebrate our anniversary without hearing a recap of every single thing your Precious so and so saw from the moment you dragged them out of bed so you could be at the gate for early rope drop until 9:30, when they really ought to be asleep, at the top of their lungs, 3 feet away from me.
> 
> I'm sorry if that all sounds snotty, but I definitely think that people with kids forget that there are adults vacationing on the property who aren't interested in the shenanigans of your family.
> 
> Having said all of that, the whole BREAST FEEDING IS YUCKY AND INSULTS MY SENSIBILITIES thing is beyond puritanical. If your child is so shocked and dismayed about seeing a woman's cans, I pity the time when you have to have the birds and the bees conversation. Perhaps you can tell them they were hatched from a jar!
> 
> ^^^ I have kids and I found this entire post hysterically funny. I would have to agree that dragging small children to late night upscale Disney restaurants is not a great idea, particularly if those same kiddos have been on Disney property since before Rope Drop on a hot and humid Florida day.
> 
> I read another poster's rationale regarding the time zone difference and how a family from the West Coast might not be affected by a 9:30PM dinner time. However, it would also stand to reason they would not likely be the same family waiting to enter the park at Rope Drop or AM EMH. 12 hours is 12 hours no matter how you cut it, and if you have little ones that are sunburned and overtired they are bound to be exhausted and irritable. Not the ideal situation for late night dinner plans. I have kids but I'm always conscientious of those around me who don't. We are mindful of restaurant patrons who are not particularly interested in my child's 'cute' antics and/or mood.
> 
> Btw, for someone who isn't a parent you certainly have a very open mind regarding breastfeeding. I know of a few parents who object to seeing other people feed their infants this way. It's refreshing to hear such an open and tolerant point of view from a person who doesn't have children, nor wants any. Kudos to you.



I'd like to add that it's just not at Disney.  I have found that over the past several years, more & more parents don't seem the even notice their angel's behavior that is so horrific sometimes that I truly cannot believe it.  What on earth happened to common courtesy?  We raised 2 boys & I have to say, on the rare occasion that there was poor public behavior, for whatever reason, one of us* removed *our child from the situation.  No, it's not always ideal, but it is the polite thing to do.  It has gotten so that when I see a well behaved child, I go out of my way to mention it, as it has become so rare.


----------



## tpholland

kellyw8863 said:


> As a recent wish tripper, please don't point and stare or whisper in not so hushed voices when a child on a Make-A-Wish trip is ushered to the front of a line.  I can't think of a single parent of a child on a wish trip who wouldn't trade all the hours spent waiting in doctors' offices, waiting on surgeons, waiting for her child to wake from anesthesia, waiting for the phone to ring, waiting for a cure, etc. just to wait in the seemingly endless lines at Disney.  We are there not to make you and your child miserable, but because our children's one true wish is to see Mickey Mouse, and when your child has gone through what our children have gone through, you will do anything humanly possible to make that happen.  Please remember that you have the ability to either add to a family's wish experience by being that person who cast an understanding glance or a kind smile, or detract from it with comments such as, "At least we paid for our trip."



I am so very sorry this happened.  People can be very rude.  You would think that seeing your family would cause others to consider how very lucky they are, unfortunately this is not always the case.  I'm reading your trip report, praying for your family & wishing the best to you all.


----------



## enigmaticorange

banabobana said:


> All I'm saying is that parents know when their kids have had enough, or are over tired or are acting bratty, just like I know when I am.  I am an adult and can put myself to bed when it happens.  I expect the same from parents.



I have two kids and I agree. It can be really hard for people who have not experienced Disney with kids before to slow down, back up, and calm down. They want to be up all night and tend to drag the kids behind, cranky and angry. Then the parents are cranky and upset because they are dishing out $300 for a meal in one of the fancy places and get a scream fest in return. There is a learning curve, unfortunately. If you have kids and cant get reservations to your favorite restaurant until 9pm- pick another place if you: 
a: don't normally eat dinner at that time and b:Let your kids yell/wander. I expect my kids to sit at the table and be courteous. Yes, we have the occasional eruption of hysterics after one burps/farts or milk bubble spill over a cup, but they do not yell, and they never, ever wander. I also wont ask them to eat at/after 9pm.


----------



## Mama_Dis

Wow!  Lots of don'ts lol

I'm glad that none of the breastfeeding haters have been @ Disney when I'm there.  Keep dreaming if you think I'm walking one end of the park to the other or putting a blanket over my princess' head in August   I have to say every time I have had to feed my daughter there, I've always had really reasonable people around me- from little old men to 20somethings without kids- who have never noticed or cared how my baby ate.  There was plenty of gushing over the baby though- I mean how could there not be

Anyway, other don'ts. . . 

Don't litter- I love how clean Disney is and I know there are lots of people who work really hard to make it that way- help make their job easier- it's not like trash cans are hard to find.

Don't huff and puff about FP people getting in.  Sometimes I actually feel guilty for using my FP's even though I got out early and hoofed it over there to get them.  They are first come first served- come out and get you some


----------



## Friendly Frog

purvislets said:


> :
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KjSwL-9Bzf8   This lady is a perfect example!



WOW!  I will be the first to admit that at first I was like  ...this lady appears to be having a melt down!

but...

I watched the video with the sound turned off... (TRY IT!)

Obnoxious horn aside, it appears that she is actually driving respectively!

Leaving WDW on an ECV in a crowd is more difficult that many people could imagine.  Adults and kids are CONSTANTLY stepping in front of you. Some are just not paying attention and some do it on purpose trying to rush ahead so they do not get stuck behind you.  (People will also force you over into the railroad tracks where the ECV can get stuck or tip over.)  

I am going to stick my neck out here and say that it looks like maybe she was trying to follow that person in front of her on the ECV and not get cut off by the crowd?  I think maybe she  she was just tying to keep peoples attention so they would not step in front of her.  " Loud Pipes Save Lives"


----------



## Friendly Frog

Ok, now for my list.  I didn't read every post but here are a couple I have not seen.

Don't "walk" your toddler on the tops of the tables.  Gross! I don't want to eat off of a surface your kid has walked on. And OMG, on one trip I saw someone changing a diaper on top of the table. 

Please, parents don't send your young children ( I vote for no one under 18-) to the buffet tables alone.  Even adults do disgusting things at times, but kids almost always do.  Yes, even your perfect kid.


----------



## PrincessMom4

I was a breastfeedin mom and NO one ever saw my breasts and I went out in public a lot. I think its the decretion of seeing someone's breast handing out. I don't want to see anyone change their child in front of me in the middle of a park. Some things need to be done with class. 

I hate the "starers" while my child with autism has a "moment". Most of the time the tantrums are random and do not have a time when they occur. As soon as we think she may be "spiralling" we go back to the resort however we don't have a magical wand to bring us there any faster. So please be a little patient while we remove our child so that others can enjoy.

I feel sorry for those people who don't have patients for others especially anyone from Make-a-wish. MAW people have gone through some unimaginable pain and sorrow and hardship and deserve just as much fun and joy considering what they must go through. My child goes to enough appointments its not funny and going to Disney is my sanctuary from the stress of appointments. I wish the "starers" or people who get upset when someone goes to the front of the line would LIVE in the lives of families with disabilities and see how hard it really is. Think before you speak/react.


----------



## Deesknee

shua321 said:


> Breastfeeding is a natural and beautiful experience that should be celebrated, not criminalized.   No mother should ever feel ashamed or be forced to go into hiding to feed her baby!




So is "procreating" but I won't do that in public either.


----------



## jeepinweezle

I'm just going to say, if you are going to whip out your breast, I'm going to look. All good in the hood.


----------



## 3smithboys

I want to say that I have no problem with mothers who breastfeed their children.  I don't think you should have to hide, go to the bathroom to do it, etc... I have plenty of friends who breastfeed in front of me...

Over Winter Break DH and I were at Fantasmic with our 3 boys, and there was a mom breastfeeding her child who was about 3 years old.  This child was watching an Ipod video while breast feeding at the same time.  I did not have a problem with the age of the child - I know there are some people who choose to breastfeed for longer, but this mom was not covered or discreet at all.  She had her entire breast out for everyone to see and there were a lot of people there.  (My 11 year old son was the first one who saw her and was a bit embarrassed... )  After the child was finished, the mom did not cover herself up, she left her breast out and allowed her child to play with her breast and pull on her nipple as if it was a toy.  All while the child was holding and watching the Ipod video... the whole scene was bizarre! (and many people around her were clearly uncomfortable....)


----------



## livndisney

3smithboys said:


> I want to say that I have no problem with mothers who breastfeed their children.  I don't think you should have to hide, go to the bathroom to do it, etc... I have plenty of friends who breastfeed in front of me...
> 
> Over Winter Break DH and I were at Fantasmic with our 3 boys, and there was a mom breastfeeding her child who was about 3 years old.  This child was watching an Ipod video while breast feeding at the same time.  I did not have a problem with the age of the child - I know there are some people who choose to breastfeed for longer, but this mom was not covered or discreet at all.  She had her entire breast out for everyone to see and there were a lot of people there.  (My 11 year old son was the first one who saw her and was a bit embarrassed... )  After the child was finished, the mom did not cover herself up, she left her breast out and allowed her child to play with her breast and pull on her nipple as if it was a toy.  All while the child was holding and watching the Ipod video... the whole scene was bizarre! (and many people around her were clearly uncomfortable....)



And I think this is what upsets most people on this subject. Most of us understand the "right" to breastfeed, but some people take it too far as stated in this example. Another such case is the woman breastfeeding in the smoking area while smoking. While "breastfeeding is a natural and beautiful thing" neither of these examples reflect that.


----------



## delaneyc52

xipetotec said:


> I guess the idea is that the purchase of a mug is like buying a "license" to the fountains. It's not about the mug itself. And while I agree that Disney certainly isn't going broke, it's the little things we take advantage of that might in the long run bring Disney to discontinue these things or raise prices further.



I agree.  Please folks...this is a business not a charity.   The mug is meaningless....it's the drinks you are purchasing for a fixed contracted mug purchase price for the duration of your stay.   Not infinite.    In Corporate America we are all cutting cutting cutting operational costs and when all else fails, people lose jobs.   This mentality just makes me nuts.


----------



## markbarbf

tim & sharon- thanks for your help and advice.


----------



## lorac4disney

1.  Don't automatically assume people are "abusing the system" when they may have endurance/stamina issues or a hidden disability.  Have you ever tried to push a wheelchair or stroller across a park?  It's not easy.

2.  Don't stare, glare, snort, and make rude comments because you are having to wait while CM's assist someone with a disability (hidden or otherwise).  Learn how to wait patiently.  As my daughter can tell you: Being patient means waiting NICELY.

3.  Don't use your child as a battering ram while pushing them to cut in line in front of us.  My daughter is autistic and there is a reason why I am leaving some space between us and the people in front of us.  It's the same reason why I would appreciate not having to use members of our party as a shield to keep you from running her over.  This is the number one reason why we have had to get out of line and resort to using the GAC while being glared at.  Back off!  The line isn't going to move any faster regardless of how hard you press up against us.

4.  Don't leave your manners at home.  There's plenty of room for them.  A lot of people are always looking for magic to happen to them instead of realizing that the "magic" starts inside of them.  Simple, basic courtesy goes a long way to not ruin someone else's magical vacation.

5.  Don't judge.  When you see someone else that is different, just look at your family and be grateful.  Teach your kids not to judge as well.


----------



## PrincessMom4

Lorac4disney, you said it perfectly. My daughter has PDD-NOS and people "stare" because she looks "normal" but can have (not all the time ) meltdown temper tantrums. We have lots of tools/techniques in place but life happens. If we say lets go she spirals worse into a meltdown. I have every right to use the GAC but have not chosen to do so yet. We try to balance between the FP and alternating between parents on the rides. So people out there that think its unfair live in our shoes for a week and you will know the troubles and struggles that we go through.


----------



## Daytona99

Friendly Frog said:


> Ok, now for my list.  I didn't read every post but here are a couple I have not seen.
> 
> Don't "walk" your toddler on the tops of the tables.  Gross! I don't want to eat off of a surface your kid has walked on. And OMG, on one trip I saw someone changing a diaper on top of the table.
> 
> Please, parents don't send your young children ( I vote for no one under 18-) to the buffet tables alone.  Even adults do disgusting things at times, but kids almost always do.  Yes, even your perfect kid.



Oh ITA - we were at Chef Mickey's last year and a little boy around 7 was 'sampling' different offerings on the buffet with the serving spoon....EWWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## danagirl

lorac4disney said:


> 1.  Don't automatically assume people are "abusing the system" when they may have endurance/stamina issues or a hidden disability.  *Have you ever tried to push a wheelchair or stroller across a park?  It's not easy.*



I am with you all the way on this one. My daughter has JRA and uses a wheelchair. 2008 was our first year at Disney and my dad went with us and pushed her chair almost the whole time (i normally push it at home and didn't really think it would be that different.) I couldn't figure out why he didn't want to go with us the next year until I had to push it around Disney...I was pooped!!! I also hate that when you* go into* Magic Kingdom its downhill...right after I put sunscreen on so my hands are slippery and I am scared to death that I am going to lose my grip and my poor child is going to go flying down the hill through the crowd and into the railing...and then *when you leave* its uphill....the last thing I want to do when I leave the park to rest because I am tired is climb that crazy hill...ugh!


----------



## delaneyc52

PrincessMom4 said:


> Lorac4disney, you said it perfectly. My daughter has PDD-NOS and people "stare" because she looks "normal" but can have (not all the time ) meltdown temper tantrums. We have lots of tools/techniques in place but life happens. If we say lets go she spirals worse into a meltdown. I have every right to use the GAC but have not chosen to do so yet. We try to balance between the FP and alternating between parents on the rides. So people out there that think its unfair live in our shoes for a week and you will know the troubles and struggles that we go through.



I'm on to this team.   My son is/was ADHD/OCD and for each and every ride we had to "talk" through the entire line so I could describe the ride to him in intimate detail so he would not freak out.  I also needed to keep a personal distance because crowding him in was just not a good thing.  To be honest, I found most people to be patient and acceptive.   But there are always those few who probably do not intend to be mean, but are just not parents or educated enough to realize that some kids could look completely normal, but have issues.    Anyway...he's now 22, the love of my life,  and can certainly handle himself in all these odd vacation situations.   The tough times seem to make them stronger.


----------



## mousebymarriage

bdoyledimou said:


> I agree, and they should also ban all of the high fat, cholesterol laden foods, all the sugar filled goodies, and all the alcohol from the parks as well.
> 
> 
> 
> //end sarcasm



O.k. forget it, I am NEVER going to Disney again!!!


----------



## emmabemmainc

jkstewart1800 said:


> Right on! Now the question is.... where to put such a thread.... my first thought was the families thread..... but I didn't want to rule out any single moms..... but now that I think of it, once you have a baby your a family....  - so.... the family thread.... yeah?



I would love a thread like that!  I am a single mom, and yes, you're right--once that baby comes out of you, you've got yourself a family--whether there's a dad around or not!


----------



## jkstewart1800

emmabemmainc said:


> I would love a thread like that!  I am a single mom, and yes, you're right--once that baby comes out of you, you've got yourself a family--whether there's a dad around or not!



http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2465781


Here is the link to the thread!


----------



## rhazz

denised627 said:


> Breastfeeding is not offensive as long as the mother covers up that is all I'm saying.  There is no need for everyone to see her breasts in public.  Just as I don't want to see what kind of underwear a guy is wearing that has his pants around his knees.
> 
> The reason I haven't posted before on this board is because I perfer another site and just thought I would revisit this one.  Guess I will go back to the other board where people can respect someone opinion!!!!



Good riddance Ms. Small Mindedperson!!!


----------



## Truelovernr1122

Don't _pretend_ to need a wheelchair just to get special treatment! I can't tell you how many times I see someone sitting in a wheelchair (no cast, not an elder...healthy as a horse!) being pushed around, and hours later, I'll see the same person standing up, pushing the person who was pushing them previously. It annoys me because there are ACTUALLY people who need to be in these wheelchairs, and the people who are faking it are taking up spaces for the handicapped at shows and making a mockery of what the real purpose is. Don't use them for special treatment... so wrong!


----------



## livndisney

Truelovernr1122 said:


> Don't _pretend_ to need a wheelchair just to get special treatment! I can't tell you how many times I see someone sitting in a wheelchair (no cast, not an elder...healthy as a horse!) being pushed around, and hours later, I'll see the same person standing up, pushing the person who was pushing them previously. It annoys me because there are ACTUALLY people who need to be in these wheelchairs, and the people who are faking it are taking up spaces for the handicapped at shows and making a mockery of what the real purpose is. Don't use them for special treatment... so wrong!



May I ask how you judge who is pretending?


----------



## Truelovernr1122

livndisney said:


> May I ask how you judge who is pretending?



You can never truly tell! A friend of mine has a stamina issue, she can't go for long periods of time on her feet but you would never know by looking at her! We're talking about what not to do at Disney and my suggestion is to not pretend you need a chair when you don't!


----------



## drgreene1096

drgreene1096 said:


> Don't judge someone that is using an ECV just because they don't look like they should be on one.  I am a 35 year old woman with fibromyalgia and lupus.  I have good days and I have bad days.  I don't want to have bad days at WDW so I utilize an ECV.  I don't know how many negative comments I have received about my using an ECV.    I don't use it to get special treatment, just to get around so my 7 year old daughter can experience WDW and so that I can get to share in her joy.  Just because I appear healthy doesn't mean I am!



You never know who actually needs a wheelchair/ECV and who doesn't.  I need one some of the time, but not all of the time.  So when I don't need it and feel like I want/can walk, the other adult who is with me will drive the ECV.  What am I supposed to do, leave it at the back of the park and then walk around for an hour only to start feeling like I can't go another step and then need it?  Don't be so judgemental!!


----------



## LuluLovesDisney

drgreene1096 said:


> You never know who actually needs a wheelchair/ECV and who doesn't.  I need one some of the time, but not all of the time.  So when I don't need it and feel like I want/can walk, the other adult who is with me will drive the ECV.  What am I supposed to do, leave it at the back of the park and then walk around for an hour only to start feeling like I can't go another step and then need it?  Don't be so judgemental!!



I do agree in most cases you can't tell, but sometimes people do make it obvious. 

I pushed my mom in a wheelchair (knee surgery in the near future is likely) and she rented an ECV and sometimes she would walk for short periods and she preferred to leave the ECV outside restaurants and stores. It was good for her to walk around a little as she was able, but she needed to have it nearby if her knee "clicked". However, I am sure some people thought she didn't need it. 

On the other hand, I saw a mom pushing a wheelchair with two kids in it just after renting it. The two kids, sitting side by side were kicking, shoving and punching each other over a "boundary dispute" inside the wheelchair while she read her GAC. Something about that told me she had not rented it for the right reasons!


----------



## skiingfast

GAC cards are not a front of line pass.  There is a site where CMs discuss how stupid people with the cards can act.   I fully believe that they are regulating and we don't need to.


----------



## MHSweb79

> Don't pretend to need a wheelchair just to get special treatment! I can't tell you how many times I see someone sitting in a wheelchair (no cast, not an elder...healthy as a horse!) being pushed around, and hours later, I'll see the same person standing up, pushing the person who was pushing them previously.



You may have seen my 14 year old nephew and my 79-year old dad!  My nephew has a brittle-bone condition that gives him shinsplint-like pain if he does too much walking or standing. He could also get hairline fractures in his feet. Otherwise he looks like any other teenager and can walk fine under normal circumstances. My dad is just old. My poor old mother couldn't push both of them, so they took turns in the wheelchair. (Getting ECV's was just too much of a hassle for a one-day trip.)

I do think that people USED to fake the need for a wheelchair, but honestly, it's such a pain to push around, keep track of and be in the way all day for very little gain in shortening waits (if any), not to mention the cost, that I don't think that's an issue any more. I would tend to give people the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## Tinker Pam

Yes, please try not to judge just by sight. My DH may appear to the naked eye to be healthy but infact  he has a terminal heart condition and is unable to walk but short distances along with that he has horrible diabetic neuropathy and can not even feel his feet so please try not to judge a book by its cover.


----------



## simba20

Tinker Pam said:


> Yes, please try not to judge just by sight. My DH may appear to the naked eye to be healthy but infact  he has a terminal heart condition and is unable to walk but short distances along with that he has horrible diabetic neuropathy and can not even feel his feet so please try not to judge a book by its cover.




This was my father.  He passed away from kidney failure.

But when I was in high school, he walked very slow and had a handicapped parking permit in his car.  Many times when he and I went out and he parked in a handicapped spot, some people would yell at him because he didn't "appear" to have a condition, except I knew all the ins and out of his neuropathy.  Later, a few months before he passed away, he purchased an EVC and a mini-van that was equipped to handle the EVC.  

My brother also passed away due to diabetes and kidney failure and had the same condiiton.  My brother lived the last 4 years of his life with tiny fractures in his foot (and wore a permant boot) due to diabetes.


----------



## Tinker Pam

Knock on wood so far the kidneys are ok and the docs think the heart will give out before the kidneys do. Would like to do an EVC but husbands doctor is hesitant as he went thru a bad spell last summer where he would just pass out and fall with no warning. His head looked like a road map from scars so she really doesn't want him operating any thing like that. Haven't had any spells like that in a while though so are considering getting one for upcoming trip so that I don't wear myself out like last year pushing him.


----------



## simba20

Tinker Pam said:


> Knock on wood so far the kidneys are ok and the docs think the heart will give out before the kidneys do. Would like to do an EVC but husbands doctor is hesitant as he went thru a bad spell last summer where he would just pass out and fall with no warning. His head looked like a road map from scars so she really doesn't want him operating any thing like that. Haven't had any spells like that in a while though so are considering getting one for upcoming trip so that I don't wear myself out like last year pushing him.



I think my dad also had some kind of heart condition.  A few years before he passed, he was in the hospital overnight, as he said, to have his shunt fixed for dialysis. however later my mom was cleanign off the dining room table (he used the dining room as his office and the table was always piled with junk), she found a medical report about an agioplasty (umm that thing where they go through an artery in your neck with the balloon...)

Anyway, the day he passed away, he had dialysis that morning.  He was really fatigued when he came home and breathign kind of heavy.  My mom and i went out that afternoon to run some errands, and my brother was the one who foudn him, on the floor, in front of the couch, between the couch and coffee tables.....the doctors said it was kidney failure, but I say heart attack or stroke.

My brother went in the hospital to have one of his toes amputated.  He had been in the hospital two months prior due to kidney issues.  Anyway, after his surgery he became septic and passed away in ICU.  Really sad.  As a diabetic, my borther did not learn anything from my dad who managed his diabetes and dialysis really well (watching liquid intake between dialysis treatments, etc).  My brother felt that as long as he took his medication, he could still eat whatever he wanted.  Ugh.


----------



## Trinity524

Please do not have a meltdown when your family does not want to follow all your disney advice.  This is for me.


----------



## simba20

1) Please do not yell at a parent when their almost 3 year old, is acting like an almost 3 year old, and they are doing their best to control said almost 3 year old's behavior.  Disney is full of kids, it may not be the place for you to vacation.

2) Please do not get mad at *ME* when a FastPass machine is down, and everybody ahead of me has _8,000 park tickets in hand _they are trying to get FPs with and have to wait for the FP attendant to come over, fix said machine, use her pass thingy at other machines to get FPs for the people ahead of me, all while trying to fix said FP machine.

3) Don't tell me to do the obvious, when if you'd shut your mouth about the combination of 1 & 2 above, you'd see *I AM DOING IT * and trying to keep the line moving.  And, oh, wait, do you see that there are 3 people ahead of me trying to get FPs with 8,000 park tickets in hand from a broken machine and calling for the attendant too???? Have a magical day!

Sincerly,
Me
the woman who had senarios 1, 2, & 3 happen to her on Friday at DHS while _trying_ to get FPs for TSM.


----------



## PrincessMom4

Simba20, can I worship your ideas....I wish more people thought like you. My oldest child has SPD and PDD-NOS which makes life very challenging. We try to keep things to a schedule and allow for "flex" time in case we need to leave. However despite all best efforts we still encounter the occasional meltdown. People stare at her and "talk". She looks "normal" BUT her behaviour is that of a 3year old child. She has the heart of gold


----------



## 2princesses1pea

Trinity524 said:


> Please do not have a meltdown when your family does not want to follow all your disney advice.  This is for me.



Oh ummm crumbs..so that whole 5 page Disney Itinerary I sent to my family was a bad idea????


----------



## LovesTimone

Please make sure your little ones are wearing swimming diapers. 

Our first day they closed the pool for an unscheduled cleaning, apparently it was so bad that they call out what looked like a HASMAT team to do the clean up. The poor little guy was a mess and they made everyone on that side of pool in chairs vacate to the other side and closed the pool for the rest of the day and we were told we could swim at POR. So please make sure that they have there swimming diapers on and have potty breaks.


----------



## scarlet_ibis

LovesTimone said:


> Please make sure your little ones are wearing swimming diapers.
> 
> Our first day they closed the pool for an unscheduled cleaning, apparently it was so bad that they call out what looked like a HASMAT team to do the clean up. The poor little guy was a mess and they made everyone on that side of pool in chairs vacate to the other side and closed the pool for the rest of the day and we were told we could swim at POR. So please make sure that they have there swimming diapers on and have potty breaks.



Please also note that swimming diapers do NOT contain urine, so if your little one is not trained, please wait until you get to the pool area to put the swimmie on.  Lest your little one contaminate the elevator or lobby or sidewalk...  

Ditto for the parks.  If you want them in a swim diaper for splash garden play, wait until you're ready to do that to put the swim diaper on.


----------



## LockShockBarrel

Can we add adults to the "don't forget to take a potty break" list?


----------



## LoriABil

Trinity524 said:


> Please do not have a meltdown when your family does not want to follow all your disney advice.  This is for me.



This will now become my mantra and I will repeat it daily until our family reunion trip in 2012. In fact, I might embroider it on a pillow.


----------



## simba20

PrincessMom4 said:


> Simba20, can I worship your ideas....I wish more people thought like you. My oldest child has SPD and PDD-NOS which makes life very challenging. We try to keep things to a schedule and allow for "flex" time in case we need to leave. However despite all best efforts we still encounter the occasional meltdown. People stare at her and "talk". She looks "normal" BUT her behaviour is that of a 3year old child. She has the heart of gold



PrincessMom...I was sooooo close to dropping the F word on that woman.....but I had taken the Keys To The Kingdom Tour the day before and remembered that even when a CM has someone going off on them, they still have to try to remain positive.  I think, had a hiring manager been in that line, I passed the test and am now ready to work at Disney.

However, minutes later, I was in the queue for TSM and felt shaky, seriously wondering if the woman who yelled at me would come up and start somethign again.

This was the situation.......Three people are ahead of me in the FP line at TSM.  I wonder what is taking so long, and upon first glance I see that those ahead of me have a handful of park tickets they are trying to get FPs for. The I glance again and see that the FP machine we are all in line for is down.  I sigh.  Then, my DD (the almost three year old) snatches the park tickets (2) out of my hand.  I squat down and rasie my voice slightly and ask her to give me back the tickets.  Out of nowhere, a woman two people behind me sighs and as I stand up to look, she says "Just take the tickets from her."  The CM is trying to fix the FP machine, while using her pass to get FPs for the people ahead of me.  I reach to get the tickets from my daughter and say to the rude lady "That's what I am doing."  She rolls her eyes, and says matter-of-factley "Well, good, then just do it."  To which I reply, "If you'd shut your mouth you'd see that's what I am doing."  At this point the FP CM does step over to my DD and asks her if she can hold one of the tickets.  I turn to let DD know it's okay (like any toddler she's shy around new people) and the lady behind me is still mouthing off about me.  I straighten back up, and just shoot her a look, meanwhile DD's bottom lip is quivering and she hand the tickets over to the CM.  Once the CM gets my FPs, I just turn back around and say "Have a magical day!" with a big smile to the woman.  That CM saved the f-bomb from going off.

And I will tell you.  I am the most NON CONFRONTATIONAL person ever....  EVER!  I was just outraged, because the woman really had no place to even start getting fustrated at me, when at that point in time there were still 3 people ahead of me.  I wasn't holding up the line.  My DD took the tickets from my hand, to which like any parent, I simply asked her for the tickets back SO I COULD BE PREPARED.

My husband says it's good thing he wasn't there.  He's non-confrontational too, but I think we would have been kicked out of the park when you hit one of his nerves....or maybe gotten a special pass to the "Disney Jail" (aka security).

I was slightly ruffled, but quickly LET IT GO (as in no saying more), as she continued to ramble on....an on...and on..in fact I could see people behind her scooting away and rolling their eyes.


----------



## simba20

LoriABil said:


> This will now become my mantra and I will repeat it daily until our family reunion trip in 2012. In fact, I might embroider it on a pillow.




This thought tickles me.


----------



## bdoyledimou

simba20 said:


> And I will tell you.  I am the most NON CONFRONTATIONAL person ever....  EVER!  I was just outraged, because the woman really had no place to even start getting fustrated at me, when at that point in time there were still 3 people ahead of me.  I wasn't holding up the line.  My DD took the tickets from my hand, to which like any parent, I simply asked her for the tickets back SO I COULD BE PREPARED.
> 
> My husband says it's good thing he wasn't there.  He's non-confrontational too, but I think we would have been kicked out of the park when you hit one of his nerves....or maybe gotten a special pass to the "Disney Jail" (aka security).



And I bet you the person in line behind you is probably non-confrontational as well...  which leads into my "Don't do at Disney" tip.

Don't take things personal! Remember that 80% of the people there with you are trying to enjoy their vacations as well, they are hot, tired, stressed and anxious just as much as you,  the same items that can turn YOUR personality around to being confrontational exist for others in the park...   Just try to keep positive and Sunny...


----------



## Liberty Belle

denised627 said:


> Don't walk through a smoking area and choke and gag and wave your hand in front of your face.  You have a map use it and besides you are OUTSIDE...get over it.
> 
> As for the breastfeeding...there is a place for that and it is not in public!!!  Find a private spot and be discreet cover the child with a blanket.  NOONE wants to see your ****s!



I'd much rather see a woman nourish her child than see adults slowing killing themselves with cigarettes. It's a free country, though, so we both must suffer through it.


----------



## LockShockBarrel

I have to agree with Bdoyle. It's very hard to tell whose you're typical stressed out Disney guest who may be a bit on edge or so tired from the fun they may say things they don't think about, or they could just be a jerkface. I know after a long hard day at work my temper is much more easily triggered than normal, and while I may not say something like this lady with the "Just take the tickets from her!!", I'm certainly thinking it.


----------



## MistressMerryweather

Please do not have a fist fight with your teenage son directly outside of the Epcot gates upon closing.  Really!  You are at DW, for pity sakes.    

Please...PLEASE do not jerk your child violently by the arm and then proceed to "spank the tar" out of them in front of me and my children.  While I am mentioning it, please refrain from telling your children very loudly that you are going to "beat their a**" if xyz.  I don't speak like that to my kids and I don't want them speaking like that to other children after they here those choice, lack of class, statements coming from your mouth. 

Please do not give me the stink eye because the bus is full and my toddler is sitting in his own seat and NOT on my lap.  He's been talking about the bus ride home all day.  He's more excited about riding the bus than he was riding the Dumbo ride.   I promise I will make him sit on my lap tomorrow...but not today.

-Mama of 3 publicly breastfed babies


----------



## Rekenna

Awareness! One of my pet peeves on and off property and in the real world as well is that many people don't realize there are billions of other people on this planet beside themselves. 

Be aware whether you have a stoller/don't have a stroller, yelling/not yelling at your kids (thank you ma'am for yelling across my stroller at the POTC gift shop to your child across the store and waking my baby b/c you didn't feel like getting up and going to your child and then yelling at me b/c I asked you not to yell across my stroller, "Ma'am it's Disney, everyone yells here!" Seriously.

Driving your car, parking, riding the bus, standing in line, waiting for the parade-the list goes on and on. There are other people besides you and other families trying to enjoy themselves besides you. Be aware of your actions and what you say in public-I don't need to explain to my 4 yr old the what the dirty word you just said means.

Be polite, be aware everyday. 

I pledge to be happy, positive, relaxed, joyful and courteous to my family, other families and CM's as possible every day of my vacation!


----------



## SFRN97

I agree regarding if there is a child behind you at the parades allowing them to sit on the curb in front of you will make their day.  DH and I try to do this when we go.  Our last trip we had DS (2 1/2 at the time) it was his first trip and we were at the MK from the corner of my eye I saw alittle girl probably 7 or 8 trying to see over and through people, I looked over at her mom and said if she wanted she could sit on the curb in front of us near DS the mother smiled greatfully and the little girl was so happy actually kept DS entertained and made me feel good.  But not everyone is like that the same night we arrived for Spectromagic and found a seat behind 3 people sitting on the curb, we waited there for about 45 minutes 5 minutes before the parade starts about 6 people from their group come and sit in front of them and they push us back.  DH was starting to say something but I who hate to cause friction tell him to be quiet.  DS even standing did not get a good view.  Oh well.  So please if possible let the little ones in front you will still be able to see over them.....


----------



## CandyMandy

jkstewart1800 said:


> Don't bring that fight here.... you won't win.



Is that a threat?


----------



## MistressMerryweather

CandyMandy said:


> Is that a threat?



I think it's more of a fact.


----------



## SFRN97

Legendofthehawk said:


> -
> If you can eat anywhere you like in the parks with snacks and such, then so can a baby.
> 
> 
> -
> Don't give mama's evil glares if their kids are acting like a hot mess, or say aloud enough "MY Kids would/will never do that".
> 
> It is not always the parents fault. Sometimes even perfectly behaved angels have bad days, and parents can misread their childs cues. It happens to the best of us. Instead of scorn, try kindness. If you say that your kids would never, this is an invitation for them to do these things later on down the line.



I second this.  DS (21/2 at the time) had meltdown when he had to get of Goofy's Barnstormer because he wanted to ride again and people were staring like they never saw a child have a meltdown We left to go to the hotel he napped then swam and we went back for Spectromagic


----------



## simba20

LockShockBarrel said:


> I have to agree with Bdoyle. It's very hard to tell whose you're typical stressed out Disney guest who may be a bit on edge or so tired from the fun they may say things they don't think about, or they could just be a jerkface. I know after a long hard day at work my temper is much more easily triggered than normal, and while I may not say something like this lady with the "Just take the tickets from her!!", I'm certainly thinking it.




This was at the beginning of the day.  I understand that we all had to do "The Running Of DHS" at rope drop to make it to the FP machines, but when there are three people ahead of me, and you overhear me say somethign to my child, take a look and see that I AM NOT the one holding up the line.

And my comment to DD to give me the tickets was within a nanosecond of her jerkign them out of my hand.  I was tryign to be prepared for my turn with the attendant/FP mahcine (that was down) so I immediately said it, even though I still had to wait for three people with 8,000 park tickets each.  Okay, so maybe each person had 5 tops, but still.....I wanted to be prepared, even though it was still along way from my turn.

At 8 in the morning (EMH) there was no need for the lady to be in that kind of mood.  She's at Disney, after all!


----------



## simba20

SFRN97 said:


> I second this.  DS (21/2 at the time) had meltdown when he had to get of Goofy's Barnstormer because he wanted to ride again and people were staring like they never saw a child have a meltdown We left to go to the hotel he napped then swam and we went back for Spectromagic



DD was finally tall enough to ride the Branstomer this time around.  After 5 trips of having to wait while MOmmy and Daddy got to ride THEIR rollercoasters, it was all DD could talk abotu int he preceeding months about riding HER rollercaoster.

So she rides it for the first time with Daddy, while Mommy waits under the shade to take pics of this historic event.  DD gets off, runs to me, and then......

CRIES.  Says she's never going to go on it again.

We wait a few days, go back to MK, where as soon as we enter the park, it's all she can talk about is riding HER rollercaoster.  So we eat dinner and then take off to let her ride HER rollercoaster.  This time she rides with Mommy and does fine, until the coaster lets us off and then cries.  People walked by and gave us the stink-eye as though we forced her to ride it.  We didn't.  As we walk down the exit,s he says she doesn;t want to ride it EVER AGAIN!!!

So we walk over to Minnies house, where she hears kids talkign about the roller coaster.  We walk back towards the Barnstomer where the stroller is parked, and she sees it, and BEGS to ride it.  We ask her if she is scared, several times, if she will cry, etc....to which she replies no and adamantly jumps up and down wanting to ride.  So we ride again, until we get back into the station where she........

CRIES.

Did we ever force her.  No, every time it was what she wanted to do.  But we go tthe looks.  Sigh.

However, it's all she can talk about at home.  Going back and riding HER roller coaster.

She also threw a fit at AK, because she couldn't understand she wasn't tall enough to ride Everest.

As it turns out, she did have bit of fear because when she rode the Barnstomer the first time, she hit the lap bar.  So she was fearful when the coaster lurched to a stop, she'd hit the bar again.  This makes since, becasue back in Feb, she got to ride in the Speedway racecars and drive, while I held down the gas pedal.  We did get bumpy in the racecars, and she hit her face on the padding int he middle of the steering whell.  After that, she refused to ride the racecars until Daddy promised he wouldn't bump her.  Now she's a racecar lover.


----------



## tigger51276

HockeyMomNH said:


> You have been a member since 2006 and this is what you chose to post? Please show some tolerance. You eat in public, don't you? Why shouldn't a child?


 Kudos!


----------



## lilmissbehaved

1. People that don't mind their own biz and feel the need to judge the action sof everyone else.

We all try do our best for our families.

Sometimes, that may mean putting a large child in a stroller.  Sometimes it may mean sitting them down and give them a good yelling at even when we don't really want to.  Sometimes that may mean trying to coax our kids onto rides they are unsure about.

What kills me is that such a large chunk of people are so judgmental.  Don't listen to my conversation.  Don't be a busybody.  Pay attention to your family and worry about how you are behaving.  You have no idea of what is really going on.  Ignore the little voice in your head that tells you that you are so superior and would never do that.  Resist the temptation to whisper to your spouse. 

2.  Strollers as battering rams.. ugh.


----------



## Bembol_Rocco

banabobana said:


> This is sure to irritate people, but here it is:  I don't have kids.  I don't want kids.  I understand that Disney is for kids, and I have no problem with that, at all.  It's fun for everyone!  I like kids just fine, but your kids are not mine.  I'm not impressed with whatever shrieky thing they're doing because they're hot and tired.  I don't want to have to direct your kid back to you because you're busy taking photos (eating a turkey leg, getting a fast pass, asking a question, arguing with your spouse), or because you think they're doing something so adorable that every stranger in the immediate area should admire.   Your kids are YOUR responsibility, you should know enough to rein them in.
> 
> Also, and this is something else parents get up in arms about:  there are, in fact, some restaurants at Disney that aren't really kid-friendly, no matter what the family dining plan says.  There are times of the evening that it's not ok to bring your now cranky, sunburned, overtired kid out to a meal that's costing me more than 200 dollars.  I made late dinner reservations so my husband and I are able to celebrate our anniversary without hearing a recap of every single thing your Precious so and so saw from the moment you dragged them out of bed so you could be at the gate for early rope drop until 9:30, when they really ought to be asleep, at the top of their lungs, 3 feet away from me.
> 
> I'm sorry if that all sounds snotty, but I definitely think that people with kids forget that there are adults vacationing on the property who aren't interested in the shenanigans of your family.
> 
> Having said all of that, the whole BREAST FEEDING IS YUCKY AND INSULTS MY SENSIBILITIES thing is beyond puritanical.  If your child is so shocked and dismayed about seeing a woman's cans, I pity the time when you have to have the birds and the bees conversation.  Perhaps you can tell them they were hatched from a jar!




I think someonw needs a hug.


----------



## delaneyc52

We just returned from a week at AK Kidani and I'll just go straight to basics:

Please don't dead stop in the middle of the walk, road, etc. to read your map with 8 family members.   Please...just move to the side so others can freely pass.

Please don't spit.   Ugh gross gross.   And it is obviously not just a man thing (sorry guys!).   I was leaving MK and this woman is walking in and just spits this big wad to the ground.     I seriously almost lost my Dole Whip.


----------



## Chloesmom

lilmissbehaved said:


> 1. People that don't mind their own biz and feel the need to judge the action sof everyone else.
> 
> We all try do our best for our families.
> 
> Sometimes, that may mean putting a large child in a stroller.  Sometimes it may mean sitting them down and give them a good yelling at even when we don't really want to.  Sometimes that may mean trying to coax our kids onto rides they are unsure about.
> 
> What kills me is that such a large chunk of people are so judgmental.  Don't listen to my conversation.  Don't be a busybody.  Pay attention to your family and worry about how you are behaving.  You have no idea of what is really going on.  Ignore the little voice in your head that tells you that you are so superior and would never do that.  Resist the temptation to whisper to your spouse.
> 
> 2.  Strollers as battering rams.. ugh.



I could not agree more! I cannot believe the number of people who obviously are ignoring thier own traveling party because they seem to be more fascinated/disgusted by everyone elses goings on. Just do your thing.. enjoy YOUR trip... this is mine and unless I am bumping into you or preventing you from doing something keep your attention focused on YOUR trip. I honestly am oblivious to most of what goes on around me because i am focused on my daughter, where we are, and what we are doing.


----------



## Christyo72

PLEASE don't forget to bathe daily and use deodorant!
Last year my family and I were watching Beauty and the Beast behind a group of three adults that practically had flies buzzing around them.  It was a packed house and we were blocked in on both sides.  The worst moment was when one of the females raised her arms to capture the moment on video.  (She had on a tank top).  My husband was directly behind her and was literally gagging into a handkerchief.


----------



## thetallone

Yep, cutting is a BIG thing I personally saw in WDW. I mean its annoying and very unfair. We are all waiting the same amount of time as everyone else for rides and don't push us to the limits.


----------



## ratlenhum

Cutting at WDW is so minimal compared to what we're used to.  For 6 summers in a row we took our son to Sesame Place in PA for 3 days.  We go mid week to avoid the crazy weekends but then you deal with the bus loads of inner city kids being bussed in from camps. They have 1 kid get online and when they get close to the front 20 kids come barging through the line.  Finally my husband stopped them and said "there's 20 of you and one person upfront? I'm sure your ONE friend won't mind coming back here to join you" and he blocked the line with his arms. My husband is 6'2" and is a police sergeant, so he puts on that tough cop face and talks in his gruff voice and oh boy do they step back!


----------



## rosebud4

I have one that I haven't seen posted yet... 

Please don't take pictures of the characters when my children or grandchildren are with them.  I know you want pictures but don't need to have my children or grandchildren in them.  This happened several times while at WDW in April with the grandchildren.  I don't know where those pictures may end up and I prefer you don't have pictures on my grandbabies.


----------



## livndisney

rosebud4 said:


> I have one that I haven't seen posted yet...
> 
> Please don't take pictures of the characters when my children or grandchildren are with them.  I know you want pictures but don't need to have my children or grandchildren in them.  This happened several times while at WDW in April with the grandchildren.  I don't know where those pictures may end up and I prefer you don't have pictures on my grandbabies.



I just had a woman fuss at me because I was taking pictures of MY child with a character and I got in her HER way while she was trying to take the same pic.


----------



## TPG

Just wanted to say thank you! You guys have opened my eyes up! I am guilty of a couple of little things on here, but now I will be more mindful when I'm at the parks and resorts. 99% of the time I make sure I'm having a good time and am courteous to other families/fellow theme park travelers. But there is that 1% where I get irritated about something or make a snarky comment to myself, not realizing that other people may be able to hear me. 

Next time I will take extra caution and be sure to take care of that 1%.

Thank you all!


----------



## bdoyledimou

rosebud4 said:


> I have one that I haven't seen posted yet...
> 
> Please don't take pictures of the characters when my children or grandchildren are with them.  I know you want pictures but don't need to have my children or grandchildren in them.  This happened several times while at WDW in April with the grandchildren.  I don't know where those pictures may end up and I prefer you don't have pictures on my grandbabies.



Is there a market for "Disney characters posing with strangers kids" somewhere? Where do you thnk they would end up?

(this always cracks me up.. you and or your children are going to be in 1000000's of pics while in disney world..  there is a whole thread on these forums of "is this you" pics)


----------



## gatormommy07

bdoyledimou said:


> (this always cracks me up.. you and or your children are going to be in 1000000's of pics while in disney world.. there is a whole thread on these forums of "is this you" pics)


 

I personally think that there is a huge difference between taking a posed pic of SOMEONE ELSE'S kids with a character and taking a crowd pic, or just happening to be in the background.   Which I have noticed is what most of the "is this you" pics are, crowds and backgrounds.


----------



## mfd25wife

rosebud4 said:


> I have one that I haven't seen posted yet...
> 
> Please don't take pictures of the characters when my children or grandchildren are with them.  I know you want pictures but don't need to have my children or grandchildren in them.  This happened several times while at WDW in April with the grandchildren.  I don't know where those pictures may end up and I prefer you don't have pictures on my grandbabies.



While I agree, I will mention that someone may think I have done this when I didn't. For example, yesterday I wanted pics of some characters but not necessarily with me or DH in them. I kept my camera up and ready while pics of kids with the characters were being taken. Then, I would snap really quick as soon as the kids left the scene before the next one got in it.


----------



## hffmnheidi

Here are a few of mine...

1.  I'm fat, I know I'm fat.  I don't really need to hear your comments about my weight and what you think is right regarding my weight/dietary habits.
-you don't know what my history is, so please don't comment on something you really don't know anything about
-you don't know what's in my cup-regular soda, diet soda, lemonade, or water.  I don't comment about what you're drinking or eating, so extend me the same courtesy

2.  If you wear white pants, please wear underwear or take "precautions".  We were at AK and it started to rain heavily.  A woman who was walking toward us had white pants and no underwear on.  If you want to do this, that's your choice, but no one wants to see your hoohah in the front and ladies-you know what I am talking about.  My mom and I just shook our heads and walked on.  We certainly didn't comment to the woman-it was her choice and certainly doesn't top the most "interesting" things we've seen at Disney World.

3.  I don't care if you paid good money to stay at the Grand Floridian or other deluxe resorts.  I paid my hard earned money to stay at the Port Orleans.  I really don't want to hear that you paid x amount of money and have to stand in line.  It's Disney-they do lines the best.  Everyone had to pay and everyone has to stand in line.  I'm not a second class citizen because I stay at a moderate or value resort.  I just choose to spend what I can afford.  I know I have to stand in lines, so suck it up or go somewhere where there are no lines.

4.  I am an adult with no children and I choose to vacation with my parents.  Please don't assume that I don't want to get my picture with the characters either.  I have been plowed down by many families who want to get their kid's picture with the characters before they go on a break.  I stood in line patiently for my picture and everyone else should have to do the same.  There is usually a line for a reason and as much as the cast members try, they can't be watching everything every moment.  I simply let these pushy families go first and watch them rush through the interaction and I enjoy a calm time with refreshed characters when they come back from their break.

5.  Please don't expect me to give up my seat on the bus for your children when you are running like a mad family to catch the bus at the last minute instead of walking calmly and waiting for the next bus.  My feet are tired just like yours at the end of the day and I just want to sit quietly and get back to the resort. 

6.  If you hit someone with your stroller, at least apologize.  My mom was hit with a stroller wheel on the bus and the man looked at her and walked past without a word.  My mom's leg began to bruise immediately because of the force of the hit.  An apology can go a long way, even when it is an accident.  We saw the same family(hard to miss with a lime green and neon pink stroller) do the same thing to an older couple and knocked the woman down with the force of the hit.

7.   Please don't make snide comments about what I choose to buy in the gift shops.  Yes, I am an adult with no children, but I have a niece and 2 nephews that I buy for.  If I want to buy a doll for my niece-it's my money, so please mind your own business and quit saying "She's too old to be buying dolls.  There must be something 'funny' about her going on".

8.  I am an addicted scrapbooker and love to take lots of pictures on the rides.  I turn off my flash so I am not bothering other people.  I don't need to hear the comments about 'got enough pictures yet?'.  I love to take photos and it's my business, so please just leave it alone.

9.  Please don't tell me I need to wash my hands before I eat(referring to other patrons in the restaurants).  I am a grown woman with parents.  I always carry a bottle of anti-bac lotion that I use before I eat so just because you didn't see me use it, doesn't mean I didn't take precautions.  That would be like me telling you to change your child's diaper.

10.  If you don't want to stand on a crowded bus, wait for the next one.  We always sit(my mom has a shoulder condition so she can't hold onto an overhead bar on the bus).  When we get to the front, if it is standing room only-we simply move aside and let those who want to stand, stand and wait for the next bus.  It is so much easier to wait than complain the entire ride back to the resort and have to have everyone listen to it.


----------



## PrincessMom4

hffmnheidi said:


> Here are a few of mine...
> 
> 1.  I'm fat, I know I'm fat.  I don't really need to hear your comments about my weight and what you think is right regarding my weight/dietary habits.
> -you don't know what my history is, so please don't comment on something you really don't know anything about
> -you don't know what's in my cup-regular soda, diet soda, lemonade, or water.  I don't comment about what you're drinking or eating, so extend me the same courtesy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously?? Someone commented on your weight?? Sorry to hear that. Sounds like something my parents did/do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.  If you wear white pants, please wear underwear or take "precautions".  We were at AK and it started to rain heavily.  A woman who was walking toward us had white pants and no underwear on.  If you want to do this, that's your choice, but no one wants to see your hoohah in the front and ladies-you know what I am talking about.  My mom and I just shook our heads and walked on.  We certainly didn't comment to the woman-it was her choice and certainly doesn't top the most "interesting" things we've seen at Disney World.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White pants need underwear. Can I add another concern related to clothing. My pet-peeve is shirts that are too small. I don't care id someone is a size 2, make sure the clothes fit. I have seen all sizes wearing shirts way too small.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 3.  I don't care if you paid good money to stay at the Grand Floridian or other deluxe resorts.  I paid my hard earned money to stay at the Port Orleans.  I really don't want to hear that you paid x amount of money and have to stand in line.  It's Disney-they do lines the best.  Everyone had to pay and everyone has to stand in line.  I'm not a second class citizen because I stay at a moderate or value resort.  I just choose to spend what I can afford.  I know I have to stand in lines, so suck it up or go somewhere where there are no lines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Totally agree with you. However I have never run into anyone that has talked like that in front of me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 4.  I am an adult with no children and I choose to vacation with my parents.  Please don't assume that I don't want to get my picture with the characters either.  I have been plowed down by many families who want to get their kid's picture with the characters before they go on a break.  I stood in line patiently for my picture and everyone else should have to do the same.  There is usually a line for a reason and as much as the cast members try, they can't be watching everything every moment.  I simply let these pushy families go first and watch them rush through the interaction and I enjoy a calm time with refreshed characters when they come back from their break.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a very sad for anyone pushes and shoves like that. As a mom of 4 under 11, it is embarrasing to hear what other parents do. We have had people run into us with their stroller and look at us like its our fault that our heels ran into the front of their stroller.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 5.  Please don't expect me to give up my seat on the bus for your children when you are running like a mad family to catch the bus at the last minute instead of walking calmly and waiting for the next bus.  My feet are tired just like yours at the end of the day and I just want to sit quietly and get back to the resort.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We usually try to let our younger kids sit (they are small and two of them use one seat) and the older kids love standing and helping out other families. There have been times where its as if these families expected those seats. Not even a thank you...those go a long way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 6.  If you hit someone with your stroller, at least apologize.  My mom was hit with a stroller wheel on the bus and the man looked at her and walked past without a word.  My mom's leg began to bruise immediately because of the force of the hit.  An apology can go a long way, even when it is an accident.  We saw the same family(hard to miss with a lime green and neon pink stroller) do the same thing to an older couple and knocked the woman down with the force of the hit.
> 
> 7.   Please don't make snide comments about what I choose to buy in the gift shops.  Yes, I am an adult with no children, but I have a niece and 2 nephews that I buy for.  If I want to buy a doll for my niece-it's my money, so please mind your own business and quit saying "She's too old to be buying dolls.  There must be something 'funny' about her going on".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that is totally awesome that you are buying either for your niece/nephew or yourself. Nothing wrong with spoiling or treating yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 8.  I am an addicted scrapbooker and love to take lots of pictures on the rides.  I turn off my flash so I am not bothering other people.  I don't need to hear the comments about 'got enough pictures yet?'.  I love to take photos and it's my business, so please just leave it alone.
> 
> [/QUOTEI love phototaking and I scrapbook too. Nothing wrong with lots of pictures to help you remember your memories with something visual.]
Click to expand...


9.  Please don't tell me I need to wash my hands before I eat(referring to other patrons in the restaurants).  I am a grown woman with parents.  I always carry a bottle of anti-bac lotion that I use before I eat so just because you didn't see me use it, doesn't mean I didn't take precautions.  That would be like me telling you to change your child's diaper.



> Hey as long as your hands are "clean" there shouldn't be any problems. I have seen tons of women NOT wash their hands after going to the bathroom.



10.  If you don't want to stand on a crowded bus, wait for the next one.  We always sit(my mom has a shoulder condition so she can't hold onto an overhead bar on the bus).  When we get to the front, if it is standing room only-we simply move aside and let those who want to stand, stand and wait for the next bus.  It is so much easier to wait than complain the entire ride back to the resort and have to have everyone listen to it.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Ecboyd

hffmnheidi = Sorry you had to listen to / put up with that. 

We get more snide comments when its just my Hubby and I than we do when we have the kids. Its like some people have this assumption of what Disney is supposed to be, and there is no other possible way it can be enjoyed. 

: ) Take all the Pics you want sister, as long as the flash is off your all good. 

I'm very impressed you had so many icky things tossed at you and you have such a great attitude. I'll hang with you anytime!

Have a GREAT trip on your next trip. If ya ever make it to DLR drop me a note : )


----------



## Brit_Jude

Christyo72 said:


> PLEASE don't forget to bathe daily and use deodorant!
> Last year my family and I were watching Beauty and the Beast behind a group of three adults that practically had flies buzzing around them.  It was a packed house and we were blocked in on both sides.  The worst moment was when one of the females raised her arms to capture the moment on video.  (She had on a tank top).  My husband was directly behind her and was literally gagging into a handkerchief.



I don't know if you knew if there were American or not?  Personal hygiene is relative to each culture with different standards.  There are some cultures that believe that people in the US have become a bit obsessed.  Americans use more soap than any other country.  That American's smell too "chemically". Have we been oversold by companies wanting to make a profit? Have we become disconnected and disgusted by our own bodies?  

Anyway not saying these people didn't need to shower just we have to be tolerent that what is normal to us is not to other cultures.


----------



## Luv Bunnies

When you're standing in a sea of people waiting for the fireworks, please don't hoist your child up on your shoulders as soon as they start.  The people behind you waited just as long as you did and suddenly they can't see a thing.  The only way they'll be able to see is to encroach on someone else's space and they're probably too polite to do that.  If you need to pick up your child so he or she can see, hold them so their head is at the level of your head.  The child will be able to see just fine and so will the people behind you.  If you really have to put your child on your shoulders, please choose a spot where no one is behind you.


----------



## scarlet_ibis

Luv Bunnies said:


> When you're standing in a sea of people waiting for the fireworks, please don't hoist your child up on your shoulders as soon as they start.  The people behind you waited just as long as you did and suddenly they can't see a thing.  The only way they'll be able to see is to encroach on someone else's space and they're probably too polite to do that.  If you need to pick up your child so he or she can see, hold them so their head is at the level of your head.  The child will be able to see just fine and so will the people behind you.  If you really have to put your child on your shoulders, please choose a spot where no one is behind you.



Try not to juggle seats in a theater once you have been seated and do not encourage your children to stand or "kneel tall" on the seats once the show starts.  Some (most) of them are not "Stadium" sloped, and we try to put our own kids in seats with shorter people in front of them.


----------



## the7thAve

It's just me and my wife at WDW, we don't have any kids, and we get funny looks all the time from people who apparently think that WDW is just for kids. We get tons of comments from people at home, too. It does not matter to us, though. Someone else could be going somewhere on vacation that I think is stupid, but I wouldn't tell them that, because they are probably excited about it. 

One of my pet peeves is one that I can sometimes be guilty of: the all-knowing Disney "expert" who talks loudly about everything, showing off exactly how much he/she knows about WDW. Whether it be rides, shows, extinct attractions, or whatever, it gets on my nerves when people do that. The same goes for when people recite, word for word, the attractions. My biggest example of this is the Stretching Room in the HM. I know every word of that attraction from beginning to end, but I'm not about to cheapen the experience for someone near me who may be there for their first time. 

I have also heard Disney "experts" in the parks (and elsewhere) talk very condescendingly to people who, obviously, aren't quite as obsessed as they are. Here's a quick example:

A person at EPCOT asks a stranger, "This is nice, but where is Disney World???" (obviously referring to MK)
Our local Disney "expert" proceeds to berate them and talk down to them, explaining in minute detail how the whole deal is "Disney World" but that MK is blah blah blah...

That is lame.


----------



## tarheelgirl

lilmissbehaved said:


> What kills me is that such a large chunk of people are so judgmental.  Don't listen to my conversation.  Don't be a busybody.  Pay attention to your family and worry about how you are behaving.  You have no idea of what is really going on.  Ignore the little voice in your head that tells you that you are so superior and would never do that.  Resist the temptation to whisper to your spouse.



Very well said.


----------



## mytripsandraces

mfd25wife said:


> While I agree, I will mention that someone may think I have done this when I didn't. For example, yesterday I wanted pics of some characters but not necessarily with me or DH in them. I kept my camera up and ready while pics of kids with the characters were being taken. Then, I would snap really quick as soon as the kids left the scene before the next one got in it.



I do the same thing.  I don't want pictures of anyone else, kids or adults, but try to snap the character during the transition from one party to another.  I have also, on a couple of occasions, zoomed in to capture the characters above the heads of children.  If I do happen to capture a kid by mistake, I delete the photo.  I don't even post pictures of children I know, so there's no way I would post one of a kid I don't know.


----------



## kimgg

OK I thought of one (had such a good time this one negative thing slipped my mind) - 

DON"T go to a bench in an area NOT marked as a smoking area (which means it is not allowed) where another non-smoking person is sitting alone, waiting for her family, and light up a cigarette!  I was so mad.  I sighed loudly (yes, for you smoking fanatics, I SURE did!) and walked away (wanted to say something but didn't really want to get in to it in a quiet area w/ no others around with a strange man I didn't know).  Anyway, I turned to see if there were any smoking signs (there were not) and what I saw caused me to give him a dirty look (YES I did) - he was all sprawled out taking up the whole bench like he planned for me to leave.  In fact, I am certain he knew I'd leave and he had NO guilt whatsoever and was just enjoying getting the whole dang bench!  I know, I should have said "please don't smoke by me," but I was mad and didn't think it would come out nicely and wasn't sure what it would lead to.  There were no CM's around either.

Oh well, he can enjoy the stupid bench but his lungs sure aren't enjoying what he's doing to himself.  Enjoy that cig loser! (OK, I know that's immature, and I'm talking about him, no one else.  And trust me, he had no qualms about what he did, and I don't feel guilty thinking this even though I know it is wrong to think it, my bad).  This was in Epcot, in case he reads this.    Also, it was a bench off to the side away from everything/one else.  He had to walk quite a ways to get to me.   So it's not like I came upon him and was offended.  He came to ME.  He knew what he was doing.  I got over it quickly, but was a little peeved for a few minutes.  Otherwise, we had a 99.9% positive experience.

Sorry, back to normal programming.


----------



## skiingfast

Along the line of smoking.  In those smoking areas are ashtrays and resepticles for the butts.  Don't toss them on the ground.  That is the #1 type of litter.  Don't expect a CM to be happy about cleaning up after your thoughtless act.


----------



## DisneyMomm

My biggest pet peeve is when people don't respect mine or my family's personal space in a line. Being half a foot up my back, or more annoyingly, coming up and walking right beside me as the line progresses will not get you on the ride quicker. 

As far as the breastfeeding in previous pages, I don't think a mother should have to go find a dirty washroom, or put a blanket over a baby's head in the Florida heat. I do however feel that it is about a mother's right to nourish her child, but not about the right to bare her breasts for all to see. The transition from uncovering the breast to the baby latching on, and quickly and descretely covering it back up when the child is done is where I believe the mother should be descrete. When the baby is latched on there is nothing really to see anyway. You'd have to be trying to see something to actually see something. I've seen mothers do an excellent job of quickly pulling their bra back over as soon as the baby starts pulling away.


----------



## Pstecker

Luv Bunnies said:


> When you're standing in a sea of people waiting for the fireworks, please don't hoist your child up on your shoulders as soon as they start.  The people behind you waited just as long as you did and suddenly they can't see a thing.  The only way they'll be able to see is to encroach on someone else's space and they're probably too polite to do that.  If you need to pick up your child so he or she can see, hold them so their head is at the level of your head.  The child will be able to see just fine and so will the people behind you.  If you really have to put your child on your shoulders, please choose a spot where no one is behind you.



We ran into an instance where everyone in front of us was all sitting, and as soon as the parade came they all stood up (and all being much taller than us) and made it so everyone behind them could not see the parade at all. We had no choice but to put our kids on our shoulders so they could at least see the parade.


----------



## seadd67

I personaly can fully understand both points of views with the kids on the shoulder of the parents,but I think the kids at the end win. I may not get a great view but the kids are going to get no view In some cases If there not on the shoulders.


----------



## bdoyledimou

seadd67 said:


> I personaly can fully understand both points of views with the kids on the shoulder of the parents,but I think the kids at the end win. I may not get a great view but the kids are going to get no view In some cases If there not on the shoulders.



But sometimes, it's not about the kids.. *I* want to see the parade too you know... why do people try to justify everything with "it's for the kids"?! 

I am a short guy (5 fooot 7 or 8) my 12 year old son is 5 foot 10! if i let him stand in front of me, i get to see the back of his neck!!


----------



## tigger51276

seadd67 said:


> I personaly can fully understand both points of views with the kids on the shoulder of the parents,but I think the kids at the end win. I may not get a great view but the kids are going to get no view In some cases If there not on the shoulders.


 
That isn't necessarily true, if you put your kid on your shoulders and the people or person behind you can't put their kid(s) on their shoulders then that means they don't get to see it either, so what it boils down to is that your kid wins and too bad for the other kids behind you who have also been waiting to see the parade or fireworks.


----------



## scarlet_ibis

bdoyledimou said:


> But sometimes, it's not about the kids.. *I* want to see the parade too you know... why do people try to justify everything with "it's for the kids"?!
> 
> I am a short guy (5 fooot 7 or 8) my 12 year old son is 5 foot 10! if i let him stand in front of me, i get to see the back of his neck!!



Well, here's one I truly don't get -- the group of adults that goes in and sits down for Belle's Storytime, while there are kids standing outside of the rope and not allowed in because the seats are full.  Seriously, people.  You don't need Belle to read a story to you.  Leave that for the kids, please.


----------



## livndisney

scarlet_ibis said:


> Well, here's one I truly don't get -- the group of adults that goes in and sits down for Belle's Storytime, while there are kids standing outside of the rope and not allowed in because the seats are full.  Seriously, people.  You don't need Belle to read a story to you.  Leave that for the kids, please.



Sorry, but I enjoy Storytime with Belle and once in a while we go early and sit to watch the entire thing. Is there some list of things grownups should not do to "leave it for the kids" on the disney website? I thought families were encouranged to enjoy the parks together.


----------



## ccgirl

livndisney said:


> Sorry, but I enjoy Storytime with Belle and once in a while we go early and sit to watch the entire thing. Is there some list of things grownups should not do to "leave it for the kids" on the disney website? I thought families were encouranged to enjoy the parks together.



As others stated, please remember that Disney is for everyone not just kids.  There is no reason adults can't enjoy storytime as much as the kids.  Heck, I've seen some adults enjoy it more than the kids.  I think if people would just be courteous, respectful, and treat each other as they want to be treated things would be much better.


----------



## kimgg

I've never been to storytime (I have boys) but the picture I have of adults squeezing out the kids is not pretty  !  Tell me they are not taking seats from little ones who don't get to come in b/c adults without kids are taking it up?  I sense this will be a big topic of debate.  I love feeling like a kid at Disney, but I don't see myself putting my own sense of treating myself like a child ahead of those who really ARE children.  But I may be picturing it differently than it is.  And I totally get moms/dads wanting to experience it with their kids, but if I have to see sad little ones turned away I'd probably give up my spot for that too.  

These boards sure dig up lots of sources of contention!!


----------



## livndisney

kimgg said:


> I've never been to storytime (I have boys) but the picture I have of adults squeezing out the kids is not pretty  !  Tell me they are not taking seats from little ones who don't get to come in b/c adults without kids are taking it up?  I sense this will be a big topic of debate.  I love feeling like a kid at Disney, but I don't see myself putting my own sense of treating myself like a child ahead of those who really ARE children.  But I may be picturing it differently than it is.  And I totally get moms/dads wanting to experience it with their kids, but if I have to see sad little ones turned away I'd probably give up my spot for that too.
> 
> These boards sure dig up lots of sources of contention!!



Considering an adult is chosen from the crowd to be in the show, I am going to say they are welcome. 

According to this logic adults should not ride Dumbo (or any other ride), or stand in line for a character as both could be argued, "you are taking a place from a child".  

Again I ask is there some list with what adults are "allowed" to do?


----------



## scarlet_ibis

kimgg said:


> I've never been to storytime (I have boys) but the picture I have of adults squeezing out the kids is not pretty  !  Tell me they are not taking seats from little ones who don't get to come in b/c adults without kids are taking it up?  I sense this will be a big topic of debate.  I love feeling like a kid at Disney, but I don't see myself putting my own sense of treating myself like a child ahead of those who really ARE children.  But I may be picturing it differently than it is.  And I totally get moms/dads wanting to experience it with their kids, but if I have to see sad little ones turned away I'd probably give up my spot for that too.
> 
> These boards sure dig up lots of sources of contention!!



Yes, they are squeezing out the kids.  And yes, I have a problem with it.  I watched just fine from outside of the rope, but my kids (including my birthday girl) were VERY upset at being held behind the rope -- being told every 30 seconds not to TOUCH the rope.  It sucked that half of the theater was filled with grownups.

It sucked even worse that a group of 8-10 people got up and LEFT before the show started and the CMs refused to let the kids at the rope in to sit down.  I actually went and talked to an area manager about that.  There was a giant empty bench right in front of all of these kids and they were made to stand outside of the rope, getting snapped at for bumping into it.    It was one of the absolute worst Disney park experiences I have had.


----------



## scarlet_ibis

livndisney said:


> Considering an adult is chosen from the crowd to be in the show, I am going to say they are welcome.
> 
> According to this logic adults should not ride Dumbo (or any other ride), or stand in line for a character as both could be argued, "you are taking a place from a child".
> 
> Again I ask is there some list with what adults are "allowed" to do?



Do you truly need Belle to read a story to you?


----------



## hffmnheidi

Another thing that irritates me is the parades and fireworks late comers.  I've looked at my map, planned out my time, and got to my preferred spot and waited patiently for the parade or fireworks, I am not about to give up my spot to a family who decided at the last minute that they wanted to see the show.  

During the parade, I am sitting on the sidewalk and taking photos, but that doesn't give another family a right to butt into my space and sit their kid on top of my camera bag.  My parents were standing back near one of the stores and getting a nice a/c breeze since the parade was really my thing.  I had a mother plop her four year old right on top of my black camera bag with no warning.  I grabbed the strap and pulled the bag away-the child saw what I was trying to do and politely moved so I could get the bag.  I had two expensive cameras and didn't want them broken.  It wasn't the child's fault and was very cute, but the mother came at me like I was hurting her child in a spitting fire rage with fists raised.  I never touched the child or spoke to the child except a thank you and a smile when he moved.  Thankfully, a Cast Member was there and defused the situation because she would have been leaving Disney in handcuffs because no one is going to assualt me on vacation for something that was clearly her own fault for not planning properly or just looking and asking me to move my bag.

It just bugs the heck out of me when people have the mentality of 'just because I have kids, you should bend over backwards for me'.  I don't have kids and can't have kids(medical reasons) and I don't feel obligated to help stranger's kids.  Now, if a parent asked could I move a little bit so their child can sit or see, that's a totally different story.  Being asked makes all the difference.  

What happened to common courtesy and manners?  I assume we all were raised to say please, thank you, I'm sorry, and excuse me at appropriate times.  Just because you're on vacation, doesn't give you a reason to throw manners and common sense out the window.


----------



## livndisney

scarlet_ibis said:


> Do you truly need Belle to read a story to you?



Does anyone truly need to be at WDW? 

Disney is supposed to be about enjoyment where does "need" come into it?  If you choose to not go to the show "to save if for the children", then don't go.


----------



## scarlet_ibis

livndisney said:


> Does anyone truly need to be at WDW?
> 
> Disney is supposed to be about enjoyment where does "need" come into it?  If you choose to not go to the show "to save if for the children", then don't go.



Well, I reserve the right to think people are jerks for taking those seats when there's a little girl with a birthday button on in tears at the rope.


----------



## livndisney

scarlet_ibis said:


> Well, I reserve the right to think people are jerks for taking those seats when there's a little girl with a birthday button on in tears at the rope.



Was that the only show of the day? 

I just don't see why this show would be any different that any other attaction at WDW. If it is important to my family I make sure we arrive in time. Or plan to be at the next show. I would not blame those who had gotten there before me.


----------



## scarlet_ibis

livndisney said:


> Was that the only show of the day?
> 
> I just don't see why this show would be any different that any other attaction at WDW. If it is important to my family I make sure we arrive in time. Or plan to be at the next show. I would not blame those who had gotten there before me.



It was the next to last show of the day and we had ADRs, so couldn't do the last one.  We got there 30 minutes before the show.  It's not like we waltzed up last minute.

And yes, I do blame grown ups who take kids' seats at a storytime.  You're not going to change my mind on that.  I'd be a jerk if I met up with a bunch of my friends at Barnes and Noble or the library and sat in the front row of their storytime while kids were turned away, and Disney's not different in that respect.

Boy, I'm being rather unintentionally controversial today.  I suppose now would be a good time to mention nursing my toddler at WDW...


----------



## Brit_Jude

scarlet_ibis said:


> Well, I reserve the right to think people are jerks for taking those seats when there's a little girl with a birthday button on in tears at the rope.



I assume that the people who got to sit down, both children and adults, were there earlier than your were. If it was so important as a Birthday treat then I would have made an effort to be there extra early so there would be no tears, I have control over making that happen, I have no control over who will be in line or their reasons for wanting to see a particular show.  Just the same as getting to the parks prior to rope drop so we can get on the rides when the lines are smaller.  

Unfortunately being a child doesn't automatically mean that they are entitled to take the seat of someone who waited longer for the magic. Everyone pays the same to visit Disney, we all have to expect that places will be busy and there will be lines, it does not matter what the attraction is or how old the person is.  Plan accordingly.  And dare I say this but...here goes...as it was made into a big deal did it make your daughter more upset, instead I would have made light of the situation and made the best of it by watching the show from the rope or diverting her disappointment and moving on to another attraction.


----------



## livndisney

scarlet_ibis said:


> It was the next to last show of the day and we had ADRs, so couldn't do the last one.  We got there 30 minutes before the show.  It's not like we waltzed up last minute.
> 
> And yes, I do blame grown ups who take kids' seats at a storytime.  You're not going to change my mind on that.  I'd be a jerk if I met up with a bunch of my friends at Barnes and Noble or the library and sat in the front row of their storytime while kids were turned away, and Disney's not different in that respect.
> 
> Boy, I'm being rather unintentionally controversial today.  I suppose now would be a good time to mention nursing my toddler at WDW...



I am guessing a mom nursing a toddler in the show is ok right? 

I don't know about controversial I think maybe just different expectations. I don't blame others or think they are "jerks" because they arrived at a location before me. If I did there would be a LOT of "jerks" at TSM


----------



## scarlet_ibis

Brit_Jude said:


> I assume that the people who got to sit down, both children and adults, were there earlier than your were. If it was so important as a Birthday treat then I would have made an effort to be there extra early so there would be no tears, I have control over making that happen, I have no control over who will be in line or their reasons for wanting to see a particular show.  Just the same as getting to the parks prior to rope drop so we can get on the rides when the lines are smaller.
> 
> Unfortunately being a child doesn't automatically mean that they are entitled to take the seat of someone who waited longer for the magic. Everyone pays the same to visit Disney, we all have to expect that places will be busy and there will be lines, it does not matter what the attraction is or how old the person is.  Plan accordingly.



I suppose I reserve the right to stand in front of your child for fireworks then?  Maybe I should use all of the sand toys at Stormalong Bay?  Race to get on Cinderella's horse on the carousel? 

Really, I get it that grown ups like Disney, too.  I'm one of them.  But I seriously can't grasp taking a seat or any of the magic away from the children.  To me, that's rude and unfathomable.  And storytime is so much different than a ride that runs continuously.


----------



## Brit_Jude

scarlet_ibis said:


> I suppose I reserve the right to stand in front of your child for fireworks then?  Maybe I should use all of the sand toys at Stormalong Bay?  Race to get on Cinderella's horse on the carousel?
> 
> Really, I get it that grown ups like Disney, too.  I'm one of them.  But I seriously can't grasp taking a seat or any of the magic away from the children.  To me, that's rude and unfathomable.  And storytime is so much different than a ride that runs continuously.



Yes you can stand in front of my child at the fireworks or parade if you got there early to reserve your space - I would respect that.


----------



## LockShockBarrel

So long as there's nothing posted such as "You must be under X age to enter" or "You must be under X height to enter", an adult is perfectly welcomed no matter what anyone on this board has to say about it. If your child is that set on seeing a show or getting on a ride, a parent should figure that into their plan. It's not anyone else's fault that you didn't show up at the earlier shows or arrive early to be near the head of the line. It's not a rule for an adult to give up their spot/seat to a child, it's a courtesy. It's your opinion that someone is a jerk for not following "your rules", and that's fine, but that doesn't mean you can demand someone else follow them. I still want to meet the characters, I still want to ride Cinderella's horse, I still want to watch Miyuki make her candy and if she were still able to give them away, I'd like one. Just because someone is younger than me, it doesn't make them more entitled to something that's available to everyone.


----------



## hffmnheidi

Maybe it's different for people who have children and those who don't...what is considered to be "magic" and "acceptable adult behavior" while at Disney.

Why should I put my "magic" and "happiness" aside for a child/ren I don't know or am not related to?  I paid just as much money as their families for my "magic".  I guess it just comes down to strategic planning and planning the things that are most important to do at each park.  I know if there was something "I had to do", I would be sure to get that done first thing at the beginning of the day or first show time.

We do the show in front of the Castle and have seen, at first show time, that there is rarely a crowd as everyone is heading toward rides.  Could you have done the Storytime with Belle earlier in the day?  Just curious.


----------



## LuluLovesDisney

hffmnheidi said:


> Maybe it's different for people who have children and those who don't...what is considered to be "magic" and "acceptable adult behavior" while at Disney.
> 
> Why should I put my "magic" and "happiness" aside for a child/ren I don't know or am not related to?  I paid just as much money as their families for my "magic".  I guess it just comes down to strategic planning and planning the things that are most important to do at each park.  I know if there was something "I had to do", I would be sure to get that done first thing at the beginning of the day or first show time.
> 
> We do the show in front of the Castle and have seen, at first show time, that there is rarely a crowd as everyone is heading toward rides.  Could you have done the Storytime with Belle earlier in the day?  Just curious.



I totally agree. I can't believe someone would expect an adult to give up a parade spot they waited 2 hours for! It isn't his/her fault that the child's mom/dad/guardian didn't get there early enough. So, if my niece wanted to eat in the castle, I should think the adults eating there and "taking a spot away from her" are being "jerks"? Or is it just for shows and parades? It is not as if we are talking about line cutters, but people who legitimately waited. What if there were a little girl "with a birthday button" crying because she wanted the $200 castle in the shop? Would you buy it for her? 

I think it is good to teach kids patience and planning, not that the adults who did so are "jerks" for not giving up their spot to the kids. It just teaches entitlement. If we make everything all about the kids, there's nothing for them to look forward to in life!


----------



## LuluLovesDisney

scarlet_ibis said:


> I suppose I reserve the right to stand in front of your child for fireworks then?  Maybe I should use all of the sand toys at Stormalong Bay?  Race to get on Cinderella's horse on the carousel?
> 
> Really, I get it that grown ups like Disney, too.  I'm one of them.  But I seriously can't grasp taking a seat or any of the magic away from the children.  To me, that's rude and unfathomable.  And storytime is so much different than a ride that runs continuously.




I don't think anyone should stand in front of anyone else. Whoever gets there first starts the "line up" and then everyone stands behind them. So no one can reserve a right to cut that line. 

I don't think it would be good manners for anyone, child or adult to take all the toys, so I don't really understand the comparison.

I've never seen Storytime with Belle. Is the section so small that people are routinely turned away? If it is this in demand, maybe Disney should expand it?

I love that people care about their kids, but I think it can go too far if you expect others to put your kids first, too. What if there's one cookie left and I (and adult) buy it. I am sure a child later on in the day would have wanted it, do I leave it behind for them? I mean, this can only go so far before it becomes an unreasonable expectation of others.


----------



## scarlet_ibis

You don't really have to give up your parade spot to allow a shorter person in front of you.  That's just courtesy.

And no, I didn't extend this to ADRs or waiting in line for a ride.  But I do think if there's a little Snow White fan just about to get cut off from line and I'm an adult traveling without kids who sees Snow White every year, I would absolutely give that child my spot in line.  That's more magical, IMHO.


----------



## scarlet_ibis

LuluLovesDisney said:


> I think it is good to teach kids patience and planning, not that the adults who did so are "jerks" for not giving up their spot to the kids. It just teaches entitlement. If we make everything all about the kids, there's nothing for them to look forward to in life!



To the contrary, I think it is good to teach children courtesy, community, charity, and kindness.  And I teach them by example.  ("Mommy's going to watch from right over there, so that little girl can have a seat.  I'll be right there if you need me.")


----------



## tiggerplus5

Brit_Jude said:


> I assume that the people who got to sit down, both children and adults, were there earlier than your were. If it was so important as a Birthday treat then I would have made an effort to be there extra early so there would be no tears, I have control over making that happen, I have no control over who will be in line or their reasons for wanting to see a particular show.  Just the same as getting to the parks prior to rope drop so we can get on the rides when the lines are smaller.
> 
> Unfortunately being a child doesn't automatically mean that they are entitled to take the seat of someone who waited longer for the magic. Everyone pays the same to visit Disney, we all have to expect that places will be busy and there will be lines, it does not matter what the attraction is or how old the person is.  Plan accordingly.  And dare I say this but...here goes...as it was made into a big deal did it make your daughter more upset, instead I would have made light of the situation and made the best of it by watching the show from the rope or diverting her disappointment and moving on to another attraction.



Well said!

I have three children (all grown ups) and I can't imagine being mad because someone beat us to an attraction at wdw.  Being a parent, you really need to prepare a child for the real world.  Sometimes the answer is no, we can't do this today.  Your ADR was more important.  You made a choice.  



scarlet_ibis said:


> I suppose I reserve the right to stand in front of your child for fireworks then?  Maybe I should use all of the sand toys at Stormalong Bay?  Race to get on Cinderella's horse on the carousel?


This is your response because your daughter was not able to cut in front of other guests for a show?  And it was because you didn't plan your day well?  What if one of the "jerks" that squeezed out your daughter was terminally ill?  And this was the last chance they had to see the show?  You never know what someone else is going through.  Although that might not have been the scenario that day....your daughter is no more entitled than any other guest. 

Do you still need all those sand toys?? If it's really gonna make you feel important, then please take them all.  My family will find something better to do.

Try spreading more love and less hate and the world will be a better place.


----------



## hffmnheidi

I am all for teaching kids kindness and charity and courtesy, but there comes a point where it can go overboard and I think it can go a bit overboard at Disney when there's an unreasonable expectation of others who aren't related to said children.  It can even go overboard at home.

Yeah, I am one of those people who get a pic taken with the characters every year.  I don't feel that it is right for me to get out of line for a child.  It has been a bad 8 months for me because of medical problems(I almost died 3 times/spent 3 wks in ICU/2 major surgeries/10 weeks hospitalized total)...now should I step out of line for someone else's child when I have been patiently waiting to see the character and waiting for my vacation to celebrate being alive?  Or what about the person who is using a trip to Disney to brighten their spirits after losing a family member-maybe seeing their favorite character is what is helping them work through their grief?  Or the family that is vacationing together for the last time due to a terminal illness and seeing the characters is on their 'must do' list?  I think it depends on everyone's own circumstances as to what they're willing to do and not do.

We really don't know what each person's circumstance is, so we shouldn't judge those who don't do what you think is right.  

Life is too short to worry about everyone else-I've learned that one first hand.  I will just continue to plan and hope others will do the same and put those 'have to do' rides/attractions first and worry/make their own kids happy.


----------



## livndisney

scarlet_ibis said:


> To the contrary, I think it is good to teach children courtesy, community, charity, and kindness.  And I teach them by example.  ("Mommy's going to watch from right over there, so that little girl can have a seat.  I'll be right there if you need me.")



And I believe in teaching children to plan ahead, not name call and not blame others when things don't go their way. I also teach by example- courtesy is a two way street. 

If something is so important to you make sure you plan ahead. 
You stated you had a ADR that you planned for correct?


----------



## scarlet_ibis

livndisney said:


> And I believe in teaching children to plan ahead, not name call and not blame others when things don't go their way. I also teach by example- courtesy is a two way street.
> 
> If something is so important to you make sure you plan ahead.
> You stated you had a ADR that you planned for correct?



Who wouldda thunk that 30 minutes wouldn't be enough time to beat out a crowd of adults who need to watch Belle read a story?  Still, I didn't call them names.  I didn't get in their faces.  But yeah, it would have been nice if those folks had been courteous to the KIDS waiting for Belle to read a story.  I'm still allowed to think they could have exhibited a little courtesy and I'm still allowed to think they are jerks.

p.s.  It's not really Belle.  And you have already heard the story.



			
				tiggerplus5 said:
			
		

> Try spreading more love and less hate and the world will be a better place.



That's ENTIRELY my point.

p.s. #2  My bigger beef that day was with the CMs who would not allow the kids to come in and fill the empty bench for the show.  I found that to be entirely NOT Disney-like.


----------



## ratlenhum

scarlet_ibis said:


> To the contrary, I think it is good to teach children courtesy, community, charity, and kindness.  And I teach them by example.  ("Mommy's going to watch from right over there, so that little girl can have a seat.  I'll be right there if you need me.")




I would never do this, sorry.  I don't go to shows or stuff like that to watch the show. I go and watch my son's face, and watch him enjoy it, to see his excitement.  I sat through the entire Beauty and the Beast show at DHS and didn't watch more than 2 minutes of the show. My son was just so amazed with it all there was more magic in watching his face.


I agree with everyone else, If I waited an hour to hear Belle read a story, there's a reason I want to see it. I'm not going to get up and give anyone else my seat because they didn't get there early enough to get in.  I know she's not real, and I've heard the story before. It's not about that, it's about the experience and magic of being at Disney and letting your inner kid out.  Story time with Belle happens 5 or 6 times a day. Why did you wait until the second to last show to try to get in?   You should have started trying with the first show.

Last year we wanted to get my son in Jedi training. We went over to that area well ahead of every show, and waited, and kids who got there before us and after us got picked. My son didn't.  We told our son "sorry buddy, we'll try again later." And we tried and tried and he didn't get picked all day. So you didn't get picked, sorry, but you had fun today.  No tears.  I didn't ask one of the older kids, or one who got there after us to give up their spot for my son.

I've never done Story Time with Belle.  Perhaps they seat the place in a particular order, front to back for safety reasons. They are probably told not to seat anyone after the area is full. It's not their fault. They're doing their job and what they are told. Disney is strict on following rules and I don't think it's fair to push a CM to break a rule that could cost them their job.

Standing there complaining probably didn't help.  In situations like this I would have said to my child "sorry buddy, Mommy didn't realize it would get so crowded so early. It's my fault and I'm really sorry, but maybe we can find something else fun to do."  That's how kids learn to handle getting over stuff and to move on.


----------



## Brit_Jude

scarlet_ibis said:


> p.s. #2  My bigger beef that day was with the CMs who would not allow the kids to come in and fill the empty bench for the show.  I found that to be entirely NOT Disney-like.



I think you'll find that the CM's are not allowed to let anyone in once the show starts - hence the rope. This is to limit the disruption to the other guests who are already seated and watching the show and for the CM's putting on the show so they are not distracted.  I think you will find this at most of the shows at Disney where no one else is let in once the show is underway even if there is capacity to seat them. 

There isn't much they can do if someone gets up and walks out.


----------



## livndisney

scarlet_ibis said:


> Who wouldda thunk that 30 minutes wouldn't be enough time to beat out a crowd of adults who need to watch Belle read a story?  Still, I didn't call them names.  I didn't get in their faces.  But yeah, it would have been nice if those folks had been courteous to the KIDS waiting for Belle to read a story.  I'm still allowed to think they could have exhibited a little courtesy and I'm still allowed to think they are jerks.
> 
> p.s.  It's not really Belle.  And you have already heard the story.



It would seem 30 minutes was not enough time to get to the theater before it filled with guests. Did you ask ahead of time how early you should arrive?

It would have been nice if this show was so important to your daughter that you made it a priority and stopped blaming others for getting there first. You have no idea how many other people in that theater has a "special reason" for being there. They bought a ticket and had every right to be in the theater no matter what you think. That does not make them jerks or selfish.


What it sounds like to me is you got there too late for your daughter to see a show. You choose not to go to an earlier or later show (or even a show on another a day).  

Just because you think Adults should not  be in the theater, does not make it a "rule".  And how you can say total strangers were not being "courteous" to your child is just beyond me.


----------



## LuluLovesDisney

scarlet_ibis said:


> To the contrary, I think it is good to teach children courtesy, community, charity, and kindness.  And I teach them by example.  ("Mommy's going to watch from right over there, so that little girl can have a seat.  I'll be right there if you need me.")



I agree with you to a degree and I think that would be very nice to do, but that isn't what some previous posters said. I also don't think parents should expect that. I was once sitting at a parade for 2 hours and saved a spot for my brother, SIL and 2 nephews and left and didn't watch the parade at all so they could see. I think self-sacrifice is noble, but expecting others to do the sacrificing, not so much.


----------



## simba20

Brit_Jude said:


> I think you'll find that the CM's are not allowed to let anyone in once the show starts - hence the rope. This is to limit the disruption to the other guests who are already seated and watching the show and for the CM's putting on the show so they are not distracted.  I think you will find this at most of the shows at Disney where no one else is let in once the show is underway even if there is capacity to seat them.
> 
> There isn't much they can do if someone gets up and walks out.





livndisney said:


> It would seem 30 minutes was not enough time to get to the theater before it filled with guests. Did you ask ahead of time how early you should arrive?
> 
> It would have been nice if this show was so important to your daughter that you made it a priority and stopped blaming others for getting there first. You have no idea how many other people in that theater has a "special reason" for being there. They bought a ticket and had every right to be in the theater no matter what you think. That does not make them jerks or selfish.
> 
> 
> What it sounds like to me is you got there too late for your daughter to see a show. You choose not to go to an earlier or later show (or even a show on another a day).
> 
> Just because you think Adults should not  be in the theater, does not make it a "rule".  And how you can say total strangers were not being "courteous" to your child is just beyond me.




I sooooooo agree with this comment.

No, I really have not, ever in my lifetime watched or heard the story of Belle and "Beauty and the Beast" this is true.  However, Belle is special to my DD and so I made it a point to check out what times the show occured and picked two times to go and watch.  We made it to my second choice show.  Would I have stood outside the seating area because I am an adult, and it should only be for kids.  NO.  I loved how the show was presented, I got to learn the story, and to see the reactions of DD to a real live Belle was priceless.

If your goign to see a show, then plan ahead so that you can arrive early.  Also as a PP mentioned, the seating area for "Storytime with Belle" is small, and someone coming in at the last minute to fill an empty bench would be disruptive, not only for "Belle" but for the participants as well (I found that part to be a great surprise, however DD is too young and shy to be chosen).


----------



## LuluLovesDisney

scarlet_ibis said:


> You don't really have to give up your parade spot to allow a shorter person in front of you.  That's just courtesy.
> 
> And no, I didn't extend this to ADRs or waiting in line for a ride.  But I do think if there's a little Snow White fan just about to get cut off from line and I'm an adult traveling without kids who sees Snow White every year, I would absolutely give that child my spot in line.  That's more magical, IMHO.



and FWIW, you have no way of knowing if that adult you see is going to "see Snow White every year" or if he/she is on their first trip, or (in the case of my 32 year old friend who went to Disney for my wedding) on their last trip because they have a fatal disease. It is AWESOME for little ones OR people of any age to get some "pixie dust" but like all "pixie dust" you can't and shouldn't ever EXPECT it.


----------



## LuluLovesDisney

Brit_Jude said:


> I think you'll find that the CM's are not allowed to let anyone in once the show starts - hence the rope. This is to limit the disruption to the other guests who are already seated and watching the show and for the CM's putting on the show so they are not distracted.  I think you will find this at most of the shows at Disney where no one else is let in once the show is underway even if there is capacity to seat them.
> 
> There isn't much they can do if someone gets up and walks out.



Exactly. I am a former CM and the rules are safety first and maintaining theme/"the show" a close second. Once that show is on, they do not want people walking in and disrupting it for those who got there on time and are now in the moment, enjoying the show. If I have to have someone walk in front of me to get a seat, I miss out on the show I waited an hour to see. Furthermore, in some shows the lights are dimmed or special effects take place and it is dangerous to have people milling about. It is not an open house. The show starts and ends at a designated time. I have never seen a show start or end more than 1 minute off from when Disney said it would begin.


----------



## scarlet_ibis

Brit_Jude said:


> I think you'll find that the CM's are not allowed to let anyone in once the show starts - hence the rope. This is to limit the disruption to the other guests who are already seated and watching the show and for the CM's putting on the show so they are not distracted.  I think you will find this at most of the shows at Disney where no one else is let in once the show is underway even if there is capacity to seat them.
> 
> There isn't much they can do if someone gets up and walks out.



The show hadn't started.  It was still a good 10 minutes before the show was to start.  

I didn't stand at the rope and complain.  I left the kids at the rope with their father and sought out an area manager to voice my concerns over this policy.  I wasn't belligerent with her, I calmly expressed my disappointment that the kids were not left in when there were empty seats, and she agreed with me.  She listened and promised to pass along my concerns to the appropriate people.  End of story.

And you're still not going to convince me that the grownups shouldn't let the kids have the seats for this particular event.  For everyone who thinks my opinion on this reflects selfishness and entitlement, what about your own selfish need to watch the expression on your child's face at the exclusion of other children?  You can see your child's reaction just fine from the sidelines.  It's not a stadium that seats thousands.  It's a small shaded area with some benches that seats maybe, what, 100?  I'm convinced that many of the folks were just resting there and got caught in the show crowd, since they gave all of the other shaded areas to the smokers...  Anyone wanna digress on that?  

(The voice in the back of my head keeps saying, "I've been waiting for this bus for an hour.  I'll be darned if I'm going to give up my seat to you, carrying that child.  You should have gotten here earlier."  )


----------



## tiggerplus5

Scarlet-It seems that you want everyone to spread the love to you and your family.  You are not concerned about others.  Again, you have no idea what is going on in anyone else's life and have no right to judge or call them names.  *yes you did call them names, just not to their faces*.   Everyone deserves respect whether you are a child, adult, castmember or guest.  Next time, try to put yourself in someone else's shoes.  Is it worth it for a castmember to lose their job to break the rules?  You could take responsibility for your own error in judgment.  Don't blame others for something that could have been avoided if you had planned better.  These lessons are much more important to teach to a child.  I hate to say it but....It's not always about your daughter.

Why can't you teach her about waiting her turn.  If I was waiting in line in front of you and your daughter burst out in tears because she couldn't wait for the next show, I would have chalked it up to her being overtired and just having a tantrum.    Just because you made dinner ressies doesn't mean everyone should move out of the way for your family.  

To me, spreading the love means a nonjudgmental attitude and unselfish behavior from within yourself, not demanding it from others.  Geesh!

I was never more proud of my children growing up than when THEY did a selfless act without my prodding.  That's when you'll know that you've taught them well.  Some children never learn this.  It's sad, really.


----------



## livndisney

scarlet_ibis said:


> The show hadn't started.  It was still a good 10 minutes before the show was to start.
> 
> I didn't stand at the rope and complain.  I left the kids at the rope with their father and sought out an area manager to voice my concerns over this policy.  I wasn't belligerent with her, I calmly expressed my disappointment that the kids were not left in when there were empty seats, and she agreed with me.  She listened and promised to pass along my concerns to the appropriate people.  End of story.
> 
> And you're still not going to convince me that the grownups shouldn't let the kids have the seats for this particular event.  For everyone who thinks my opinion on this reflects selfishness and entitlement, what about your own selfish need to watch the expression on your child's face at the exclusion of other children?  You can see your child's reaction just fine from the sidelines.  It's not a stadium that seats thousands.  It's a small shaded area with some benches that seats maybe, what, 100?  I'm convinced that many of the folks were just resting there and got caught in the show crowd, since they gave all of the other shaded areas to the smokers...  Anyone wanna digress on that?
> 
> (The voice in the back of my head keeps saying, "I've been waiting for this bus for an hour.  I'll be darned if I'm going to give up my seat to you, carrying that child.  You should have gotten here earlier."  )



"my *selfish need *to watch the expression on my child's face" 

Wow, just wow! Where is "courtesy" in that statement?

"she listened and promised to pass along my concern".  There is no WDW policy about adults in the theater.  Sounds like Disney is ok with the first come first served policy.


----------



## scarlet_ibis

tiggerplus5 said:


> Scarlet-It seems that you want everyone to spread the love to you and your family.  You are not concerned about others.  Again, you have no idea what is going on in anyone else's life and have no right to judge or call them names.  *yes you did call them names, just not to their faces*.   Everyone deserves respect whether you are a child, adult, castmember or guest.  Next time, try to put yourself in someone else's shoes.  Is it worth it for a castmember to lose their job to break the rules?  You could take responsibility for your own error in judgment.  Don't blame others for something that could have been avoided if you had planned better.  These lessons are much more important to teach to a child.  I hate to say it but....It's not always about your daughter.



Hardly.  I AM ALLOWED TO BELIEVE THEY ARE ACTING LIKE JERKS.  That's not calling them a name.  Did I ask the CM to break the rules?  No.  I asked if the kids could sit down (all 10 of them at the rope), was told no, and I sought out a manager to discuss how that wasn't a friendly policy.

I planned just fine, TYVM, and I'm not going to take the blame for Disney's poor policy.



> Just because you made dinner ressies doesn't mean everyone should move out of the way for your family.



And that's not what I said, either.  I said that the storytime really is for kids.  I really don't see the sense in some woman dressing up in a costume to read a story to a bunch of grownups while the kids are held behind a rope outside the theater.  



> To me, spreading the love means a nonjudgmental attitude and unselfish behavior from within yourself, not demanding it from others.  Geesh!



Geesh, I didn't demand anything of anyone.  Sure would be nice if people were courteous, but just as they didn't let the kids have the seats in this theater, people also didn't give up seats on the bus to the pregnant ladies, the parents holding sleeping kids, the older folks...  Can't dictate courtesy, but you sure can take note when people aren't courteous.

I'm done.  Sick of having what I said twisted.


----------



## scarlet_ibis

livndisney said:


> "my *selfish need *to watch the expression on my child's face"
> 
> Wow, just wow! Where is "courtesy" in that statement?



Oh, is it not selfish?



> "she listened and promised to pass along my concern".  There is no WDW policy about adults in the theater.  Sounds like Disney is ok with the first come first served policy.



Reading comprehension.  My complaint was about the empty bench while the kids at the rope weren't allowed in.


----------



## ratlenhum

scarlet_ibis said:


> what about your own selfish need to watch the expression on your child's face at the exclusion of other children?  You can see your child's reaction just fine from the sidelines.
> 
> (The voice in the back of my head keeps saying, "I've been waiting for this bus for an hour.  I'll be darned if I'm going to give up my seat to you, carrying that child.  You should have gotten here earlier."  )




It's selfish to want to sit with my child who I waited online for an hour with. And want to see their face, hear him giggle or ooh and aah with excitement?  Or not be there when he grabs for my hand to hold because he's excited? Then I'm selfish. MY child is only young once and these moments don't happen every day.  Sorry. Next time get there earlier. 

A women standing on a bus carrying a small child will get my seat. That is a safety concern. A child crying because the parents didn't take the time to find out how shows work, or didn't ask a CM earlier in the day how early to get there, not a safety problem.  That's a life lesson to be learned.

This can go back and forth all week, but the adults that wouldn't get up are not at fault. If anyone goes to WDW and there is something that is a "MUST DO" then the person who must do it should address that thing first thing when entering the park. Find out where it is, how early to get there, how quick it fills up, and then plan accordingly.  If that is not done, and the "must do" event doesn't happen, the person has no one to blame but themselves.


----------



## livndisney

scarlet_ibis said:


> Oh, is it not selfish?
> 
> 
> 
> Reading comprehension.  My complaint was about the empty bench while the kids at the rope weren't allowed in.



No it is NOT selfish. Sharing things with my child is important to me.  



Teaching my child to expect others to make sure she gets what she wants is selfish.


----------



## tiggerplus5

scarlet_ibis said:


> And you're still not going to convince me that the grownups shouldn't let the kids have the seats for this particular event.  For everyone who thinks my opinion on this reflects selfishness and entitlement, what about your own selfish need to watch the expression on your child's face at the exclusion of other children?  You can see your child's reaction just fine from the sidelines.  It's not a stadium that seats thousands.  It's a small shaded area with some benches that seats maybe, what, 100?  I'm convinced that many of the folks were just resting there and got caught in the show crowd, )



Another WOW!  Everyone is selfish because they got in line before you did and wanted to spend time with their own child? Did you know who was hungry, who was tired, who was hot.  You know a lot about the other strangers in line.   The reason why anyone wanted to see the show is irrelevant and actually none of your concern really.  They all paid their admission price and can queue anywhere and go to any attraction they want.  

Maybe you can consider this a lesson.  The only thing you can change is your own behavior.  Plan better next time you visit.  End of Story.


----------



## LockShockBarrel

What I don't get is how "people are acting like jerks" by doing something that is completely allowed and accepted by Disney. Am I a jerk for taking the middle seat in the movie theater when it was available and there's no rule against it? Am I a jerk for accepting the candy at MNSSHP when there's a kid behind me? The straight fact of the matter is if your or any child was THAT interested in seeing something, its YOUR responsibility to get them there in time for it. It's no ones duty to give up their experience for your kid. I'm all for courtesy, but if I let everyone with a kid or who was on their first trip or who had gotten married or who had a wart that made their foot hurt and they didn't want to stand in line ahead of me, I'd never get to see anything. I paid for it just like you.


----------



## DisneyMomm

Originally Posted by scarlet_ibis  
Oh, is it not selfish?



Originally Posted by livndisney
No it is NOT selfish. Sharing things with my child is important to me. 

Teaching my child to expect others to make sure she gets what she wants is selfish. 




   livndisney sums it up perfectly


sorry, my attaching of the comments didn't work too well


----------



## tiggerplus5

Remember, Walt created these parks with the idea that children and their parents/grandparents could enjoy his parks together.  He constructed rides and made shows that could be enjoyed and/or ridden by all.  This is the reason so many of us love WDW so passionately.  Take that away and it's just like any other theme park.  Did you notice, there's not really a kiddie land like most amusement parks?  Even us grown ups can ride all the rides.  I can wear my crazy tigger christmas hat down main street and no one will blink an eye.   That's the difference. That's the disney magic!


----------



## tigger51276

I hate to ask, but don't they do Storytime with Belle everyday?  So you couldn't make the last one that day due to a dinner reservation, why not just go to it another day?  If however you waited until your last day there to take your daughter to see the one thing she really had to see and only got there 30 mins early then you are clearly the one who wasn't on the ball by making sure you got there with enough time.  Unless it's your first trip to Disney and even then after a day or so you learn your lesson that you show up to the shows a lot earlier than just 30 mins previous if you want to get a seat, sometimes a couple hours early if you really want a really good seat.


----------



## livndisney

tigger51276 said:


> I hate to ask, but don't they do Storytime with Belle everyday?  So you couldn't make the last one that day due to a dinner reservation, why not just go to it another day?  If however you waited until your last day there to take your daughter to see the one thing she really had to see and only got there 30 mins early then you are clearly the one who wasn't on the ball by making sure you got there with enough time.  Unless it's your first trip to Disney and even then after a day or so you learn your lesson that you show up to the shows a lot earlier than just 30 mins previous if you want to get a seat, sometimes a couple hours early if you really want a really good seat.



There is usually 5 or 6 shows a day. The times are posted on a sign in front of the theater.  There is usually a CM stationed at the theater to answer questions and direct traffic.


----------



## simba20

scarlet_ibis said:


> The show hadn't started. For everyone who thinks my opinion on this reflects selfishness and entitlement, what about your own selfish need to watch the expression on your child's face at the exclusion of other children?  You can see your child's reaction just fine from the sidelines.



Excuse me, it's selfish to not only want to enjoy the show, yes as an adult, and learn something that I did not know, as well as be enterained, as a PP mentioned in Walt's "vision" where FAMILIES could TOGETHER enjoy the park and it's offerings????  Anyway, yes, I HAD to sit with my DD she's 2.5 and while I could have stood outside because it was, as you say "close for supervision," I am NOT about to leave my 2.5 year old anywhere ALONE for 20 minutes, even if I am in viewing range.  The show is not just for children, but for all (a father played the Beast in the show I saw). 



scarlet_ibis said:


> (The voice in the back of my head keeps saying, "I've been waiting for this bus for an hour.  I'll be darned if I'm going to give up my seat to you, carrying that child.  You should have gotten here earlier."  )




We;;, yes that irritates me as well.  If I HAVE been sitting at the bus stop, and suddenly you walk up -- expect to be seated in the order you get on.  If you get on near the end, chances are you will have to stand.  I am tired, carrying a small child too, and whether or not my husband decides to hold her or I do on the bus really doesn;t matter.  If you raise a stink, then I'm definitely not giving up my seat if I am sitting by myself.

Point being, plan out FLEXIBLY what you want to do and see.  Make a note of showtimes and arrive early.  Sorry, but at Disney, 10 minutes IS cutting things close.  The first time I thought about seeing the show we were over in Toontown and it was to start in 5 minutes, but I knew that was too close to call.  So I made alternate plans (letting DD ride the teacups a few times, getting a drink at that Tomorrowland restraunt nearby), and then making sure I was there at least 20 minutes ahead of time.  And yes, I snagged a front row seat!

Shame on me for being an adult and enjoying Disney, since really, to you it seems to be "for kids."  Hate to tell you this, but lots of people are there who are not with children.


----------



## simba20

livndisney said:


> There is usually 5 or 6 shows a day. The times are posted on a sign in front of the theater.  There is usually a CM stationed at the theater to answer questions and direct traffic.



That's the thing, plan ahead.  The show runs continuously for most of the day.  Even though I no longer grab a park map (I use the Mobile Magic app), I still manage to grab a TIMES guide for whatever park I am in if there are shows I want to see.


----------



## skiingfast

*BACK TO THE TOPIC* of things you shouldn't do at Disney.

Don't make the CM's jump through hoops because "they will do anything you ask".


----------



## JoShan1719

scarlet_ibis said:


> Well, here's one I truly don't get -- the group of adults that goes in and sits down for Belle's Storytime, while there are kids standing outside of the rope and not allowed in because the seats are full.  Seriously, people.  You don't need Belle to read a story to you.  Leave that for the kids, please.





scarlet_ibis said:


> Well, I reserve the right to think people are jerks for taking those seats when there's a little girl with a birthday button on in tears at the rope.



I've never been to Belle's storytime thingy, and probably won't until I have kids, but am I correct in assuming that while you guys didn't get to sit down you were able to stand and enjoy the show? I know it's nice to be able to sit down and rest to enjoy an attraction, but we don't always get that. DH and I have no children. If I get there before you and take up the last two seats, I'm staying. Sorry. It's not that I want to "ruin" your magical family vacation, but I'm enjoying MY magical vacation. We've been to shows where all the seats were taken because we didn't get there soon enough. We stood, and we still enjoyed whatever it was we were watching. I understand your frustrations with the empty seats not being filled after people left, but the bottom line is you still got to see the show while other people may have been turned away. Sorry, I just can't see your argument as a valid one.


----------



## simba20

JoShan1719 said:


> I've never been to Belle's storytime thingy, and probably won't until I have kids, but am I correct in assuming that while you guys didn't get to sit down you were able to stand and enjoy the show? I know it's nice to be able to sit down and rest to enjoy an attraction, but we don't always get that. DH and I have no children. If I get there before you and take up the last two seats, I'm staying. Sorry. It's not that I want to "ruin" your magical family vacation, but I'm enjoying MY magical vacation. We've been to shows where all the seats were taken because we didn't get there soon enough. We stood, and we still enjoyed whatever it was we were watching. I understand your frustrations with the empty seats not being filled after people left, but the bottom line is you still got to see the show while other people may have been turned away. Sorry, I just can't see your argument as a valid one.



At the Belle's storytime we attended, there were plenty of peopel who had arrived well after we did, and stodd against the back wall, and wheelchair access ramp.


----------



## knightqueen

I've never been to Belle's Story Time and don't plan on it till I have children of my own. However, from what I've gathered Scarlet's concern seems to apply to adults without children going to something designed mainly for children and taking up precious space that could go to a child and make their day. Or at least that's how I took at it, and I can see where Scarlet's coming from on this. Cause let's face it, it does seem kinda odd to me that a group of grown adults would sit through and passionately listen to an actress reading a fairy tell. Even if it is for the 'magic' its primarily for children, and I would think being kept behind a rope would take away this magic from a child.


----------



## simba20

knightqueen said:


> I've never been to Belle's Story Time and don't plan on it till I have children of my own. However, from what I've gathered Scarlet's concern seems to apply to adults without children going to something designed mainly for children and taking up precious space that could go to a child and make their day. Or at least that's how I took at it, and I can see where Scarlet's coming from on this. Cause let's face it, it does seem kinda odd to me that a group of grown adults would sit through and passionately listen to an actress reading a fairy tell. Even if it is for the 'magic' its primarily for children, and I would think being kept behind a rope would take away this magic from a child.



If that were the case, then adults (without children) should not get in line to have their picture taken with a character.  Because it takes up time and keeps that precious child away an extra minute from seeing his/her favorite character.

If that were the case, the adults shouldn't ride the rides, because it holds a child up from getting to ride.  Becasue it seems scarlet's attitude is that DISNEY IS FOR THE KIDS.  Umm nope, not even close.  Disney is a business.  If I am giving money tot hat business, then I should be able to enjoy anythng that business has to offer 9within reason).  Whether it comes off as age appropriate or not.

Sorry, Dinsey provides entertainment for all and allows everyone to enjoy.  I really didn't know what Storytime With Belle was all about.  I knew it existed, but didn't know the logistics.  Maybe some adults, watch it alone, because they, too, do not know.

Also with Belle's storytime, you may see a group of adults without kids in the seating area, but who's to say that they are sitting away from their children/standing against the wall or something.


----------



## livndisney

simba20 said:


> If that were the case, then adults (without children) should not get in line to have their picture taken with a character.  Because it takes up time and keeps that precious child away an extra minute from seeing his/her favorite character.
> 
> If that were the case, the adults shouldn't ride the rides, because it holds a child up from getting to ride.  Becasue it seems scarlet's attitude is that DISNEY IS FOR THE KIDS.  Umm nope, not even close.  Disney is a business.  If I am giving money tot hat business, then I should be able to enjoy anythng that business has to offer 9within reason).  Whether it comes off as age appropriate or not.
> 
> Sorry, Dinsey provides entertainment for all and allows everyone to enjoy.  I really didn't know what Storytime With Belle was all about.  I knew it existed, but didn't know the logistics.  Maybe some adults, watch it alone, because they, too, do not know.
> 
> Also with Belle's storytime, you may see a group of adults without kids in the seating area, but who's to say that they are sitting away from their children/standing against the wall or something.



Or they could be watching their children on stage IN the show. 

It matters not what a few on this board think. The show is in WDW and WDW makes the rules. The show is open to anyone who arrives before they close the theater.


----------



## kaileighbug

Beauty and the Beast is my all time favorite movie.  Storytime with Belle is on the list for this next trip and yes I will plan accordingly so that I may get a seat.  Granted I will be with DD5, but even if I was not, I would still enjoy this.  It part of the Disney magic we all go to enjoy.  The chance to be a kid again.


----------



## DisneyMomm

scarlet_ibis said:


> And you're still not going to convince me that the grownups shouldn't let the kids have the seats for this particular event.  For everyone who thinks my opinion on this reflects selfishness and entitlement, what about your own selfish need to watch the expression on your child's face at the exclusion of other children?  You can see your child's reaction just fine from the sidelines.
> 
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Wow, I can't believe another mother would say such a thing. How can wanting to be near your child to enjoy a special moment with them selfish. Just because it means your kid didn't get what she wanted when she wanted it?  There is such a small window of time when a child is old enough to know what's going on, and young enough to believe in it all. In this economy, many families may only get to go to Disney once in that small window of time. I can't imagine having someone tell me I'm selfish for wanting to sit with my child on our magical trip, and enjoy our magical moment TOGETHER.
> SORRY  You should have planned better if it was that important to your child


----------



## scarlet_ibis

DisneyMomm said:


> scarlet_ibis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, I can't believe another mother would say such a thing. How can wanting to be near your child to enjoy a special moment with them selfish. Just because it means your kid didn't get what she wanted when she wanted it?  There is such a small window of time when a child is old enough to know what's going on, and young enough to believe in it all. In this economy, many families may only get to go to Disney once in that small window of time. I can't imagine having someone tell me I'm selfish for wanting to sit with my child on our magical trip, and enjoy our magical moment TOGETHER.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'd fulfill your desire to sit with your child to the exclusion of other children.  Isn't that the very definition of selfish?  Good, bad, or indifferent, you can't say your motivation wasn't in your own self-interest.
Click to expand...


----------



## bdoyledimou

scarlet_ibis said:


> You'd fulfill your desire to sit with your child to the exclusion of other children.  Isn't that the very definition of selfish?  Good, bad, or indifferent, you can't say your motivation wasn't in your own self-interest.



You would deem necessary to deny interaction/magic/love between a parent and child to the benefit of yourself and your child.Isn't that the very definition of selfish?  Good, bad, or indifferent, you can't say your motivation wasn't in your own self-interest.


----------



## scarlet_ibis

bdoyledimou said:


> You would deem necessary to deny interaction/magic/love between a parent and child to the benefit of yourself and your child.Isn't that the very definition of selfish?  Good, bad, or indifferent, you can't say your motivation wasn't in your own self-interest.



It's not about my child.  It's about the crowd of children waiting at the rope.

Maybe it's a regional thing, too.  Around here, parents don't sit with kids at story time starting around age 3 or 4.  The library has a storytime room and you drop the kids off.  The very idea of having to sit there with your child, unless the child has an attachment issue, is strange to begin with.  And if you want to watch, there are plenty of spaces to stand around the outside of Belle's storytime.


----------



## savs

*Something not to do before/ after you go to Disney:*

Please don't argue over everyone's opinion.  We all love Disney and want our trips to be magical, whether you are a child or an adult.

Let's just agree to disagree and move on.......


----------



## DisneyMomm

scarlet_ibis said:


> As far as I'm concerned my child is just as important to me as yours is to you, and my children like to share these special moments with me as much as I do with them. If a CM just picked out of a crowd for who got to sit down and who didn't, AND IT WAS THE ONLY SHOW OF THE WHOLE WEEK (or even of the day), and there was a desperate little girl who had been waiting and didn't get picked, then I would give up my seat. But when it is a show that runs all day, every day, then NO, I'm not going to miss the moment with my child and I don't feel that's selfish of me. You had plenty of opportunities to make it to that show, if you chose to go to the very last one you were able to attend, and didn't give lot's of extra time so that your child could have what she wanted, then don't expect others to give up their special moments with their child to accomodate your child, and your lack of planning. I would have been there much earlier in the day if it was that important to my child. Infact, it would have been the first thing I headed for when I got to the park. If I had waited all day as you did, and knew it was our last chance, I would have started hanging around the line up area at least an hour before. As far as the parents in the audience, there was still another show scheduled. I would not leave my child to expierence the show all by themselves to let your child in, I would assume you would stay there and go to the next show if it's that devistating for your child. The fact that you had ADR's that were more important to you is really not my problem. I'm sorry, this is waaay different then storytime at the local library, if I'm at Disney, it's because I've planned it for a very long time, and probably won't be back for a very long time. I am going to have all the memories I can with my children. It is up to other parents to make sure their children have all of the memories they want to go home with. Like I said, if it's the type of situation where nobody had any control over it, then I would give up my seat to another child.. but not because of your lack of planning and your need to get to your ADR.
> 
> Anyway, that's the last I will say,  let's move on


----------



## LuluLovesDisney

scarlet_ibis said:


> DisneyMomm said:
> 
> 
> 
> You'd fulfill your desire to sit with your child to the exclusion of other children.  Isn't that the very definition of selfish?  Good, bad, or indifferent, you can't say your motivation wasn't in your own self-interest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a mother, but I often take care of my niece or nephews (the eldest is 18, so I have been taking kids to zoos, movies, theme parks, etc. for years) and I would NEVER seat them in one place and watch from another, even in Disney, you never know!
> 
> Furthermore, what sounds more selfish: a mom who wants to sit with her child after having waited in line to see a show or a mom who thinks that another adult should leave her little one sitting ALONE so her OWN daughter can get a spot, even if she arrived later? Get there earlier. Don't expect parents/single adults or ANYONE to give up their spot for you. You want to fulfill your desire for your child to see the show without you having to wait your turn like everyone else at the exclusion of other human beings, each who paid to have the right to enter the park and see whatever show they wish.
Click to expand...


----------



## LuluLovesDisney

bdoyledimou said:


> You would deem necessary to deny interaction/magic/love between a parent and child to the benefit of yourself and your child.Isn't that the very definition of selfish?  Good, bad, or indifferent, you can't say your motivation wasn't in your own self-interest.



Agreed.


----------



## LuluLovesDisney

livndisney said:


> Or they could be watching their children on stage IN the show.
> 
> It matters not what a few on this board think. The show is in WDW and WDW makes the rules. The show is open to anyone who arrives before they close the theater.



Good point! I am sure if someone's little girl grew up to be a Disney performer, they'd expect to be "permitted" in the audience!


----------



## SpacedOut

I'm sorry, but as a church usher for 14 years, I have to weigh in on this...

If you show up for a 4:30 mass at 4:30 and there are no seats, then I'm sorry if you are handicapped, a family with small children, etc., but there are NO SEATS.  I will do my best to accommodate you, but I will not ask someone to get up so that you can sit.  If you want to get a seat, get there earlier.

Having said that, we usually save the last row for the ushers, but if a family with small children shows up or a family with an elderly member arrives, I routinely as a matter of courtesy give them my seat.  They need to sit more than I do and I can certainly stand. I can voluntarily do that, but I don't expect anyone who already has a seat to give theirs up.

The point is, I can only control what I do. If you see a parent and a child outside who might like to sit, then you are certainly welcome to give them yours and I encourage you to do so, but it is not expected that you do.

If you give magic, it often returns to you many times over...

</SOAPBOX>


----------



## knightqueen

simba20 said:


> If that were the case, then adults (without children) should not get in line to have their picture taken with a character.  Because it takes up time and keeps that precious child away an extra minute from seeing his/her favorite character.
> 
> If that were the case, the adults shouldn't ride the rides, because it holds a child up from getting to ride.  Becasue it seems scarlet's attitude is that DISNEY IS FOR THE KIDS.  Umm nope, not even close.  Disney is a business.  If I am giving money tot hat business, then I should be able to enjoy anythng that business has to offer 9within reason).  Whether it comes off as age appropriate or not.
> 
> Sorry, Dinsey provides entertainment for all and allows everyone to enjoy.  I really didn't know what Storytime With Belle was all about.  I knew it existed, but didn't know the logistics.  Maybe some adults, watch it alone, because they, too, do not know.
> 
> Also with Belle's storytime, you may see a group of adults without kids in the seating area, but who's to say that they are sitting away from their children/standing against the wall or something.



You're seriously going to get that bent out of shape over a few people's opinions. 

I see no problem with parents sitting somewhere that's not next their children, but that seems to go against what several others have said as to why they sit with their children. To see the look on their faces. And I know someone will most likely say they sit further away to see their whole face or something along those lines. But if the child was mine I'd want to be next to them to see their eyes light up and what not.

Now this is another scenario altogether, why would a parent or group of parents enter the attraction with their kids so far away from them in the line that it appears that these parents have none?


----------



## DisneyMomm

I know I said I wouldn't say any more about it, but just one last thing... I promise. If it was 10 min before the show had started, and the theater was at capacity, and even with a group leaving the CM was no longer allowed to permit anyone else in, then what difference would it make. Even if someone saw your daughter's birthday button and teary face locked behind the rope, and decided to give up their spot to let her in, she would have still not been allowed in. What it actually sounds like you are saying is, those parents should have never gone in to begin with. and that everybody should have sent their child in alone just in case your birthday child couldn't get in.


----------



## ratlenhum

scarlet_ibis said:


> DisneyMomm said:
> 
> 
> 
> You'd fulfill your desire to sit with your child to the exclusion of other children.  Isn't that the very definition of selfish?  Good, bad, or indifferent, you can't say your motivation wasn't in your own self-interest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and not waitng for the next show, was in your own self-interest. You could have canceled your ADR and made the next show if it was that important to your daughter. Or was the ADR more important to you.
> 
> Surely your daughter has gotten over this by now, maybe you should too.
> 
> 
> I declare my self very selfish.  I spend my hard earned money to take my child to Disney World and enjoy rides and shows WITH him. I don't watch from the sidelines no matter what we do.  I don't feel guilty for not sacrificing my time and enjoyment for someone else. Yes, that's selfish but too bad!  Stop feeling guilty for not planning properly and stop blaming everyone else for your oversight and mistake.
> 
> And the CM that agreed with you and said they'd pass the word along, was patronizing you. Saying whatever was necessary to diffuse the situation and try to calm you down.    The CM probably hears the same complaint a few  times a week and probably couldn't careless, in fact, they were probably thinking the same thing everyone here is. If it was that important to you and your daughter then you should have planned accordingly and made sure you got the information needed to make it happen.
Click to expand...


----------



## ratlenhum

scarlet_ibis said:


> It's not about my child.  It's about the crowd of children waiting at the rope.
> 
> Maybe it's a regional thing, too.  Around here, parents don't sit with kids at story time starting around age 3 or 4.  The library has a storytime room and you drop the kids off.  The very idea of having to sit there with your child, unless the child has an attachment issue, is strange to begin with.  And if you want to watch, there are plenty of spaces to stand around the outside of Belle's storytime.





Then ALL of their parents should have planned better.

This isn't story time at the free local library, it's DISNEY for crying out loud! And I paid a lot of money to be there. If I want to sit with my child at Disney or anywhere else, unless it's forbidden, then I am going to sit with them.

Your signature shows you are going two more times. Plan better for one of those trips.


----------



## hffmnheidi

Not to do at Disney...

-leaving your garbage in your ride seat.  The next rider doesn't want to have to dispose of your cups and wrappers before they can sit down


----------



## ratlenhum

hffmnheidi said:


> Not to do at Disney...
> 
> -leaving your garbage in your ride seat.  The next rider doesn't want to have to dispose of your cups and wrappers before they can sit down




or leaving it right on top of the garbage can. Is it so hard to put it in the big hole on the side? LOL   Every time we rode RNR there was some half eaten food item left on top. Gross


----------



## scarlet_ibis

LuluLovesDisney said:


> scarlet_ibis said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a mother, but I often take care of my niece or nephews (the eldest is 18, so I have been taking kids to zoos, movies, theme parks, etc. for years) and I would NEVER seat them in one place and watch from another, even in Disney, you never know!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "Honey, I Shrunk the Kids" Playground must give you an aneurysm then.
Click to expand...


----------



## knightqueen

ratlenhum said:


> or leaving it right on top of the garbage can. Is it so hard to put it in the big hole on the side? LOL   Every time we rode RNR there was some half eaten food item left on top. Gross



Also don't just throw it down beside the trash can. Or leave it sitting on a bench.


----------



## cathydwin

scarlet_ibis said:


> To the contrary, I think it is good to teach children courtesy, community, charity, and kindness.  And I teach them by example.  ("Mommy's going to watch from right over there, so that little girl can have a seat.  I'll be right there if you need me.")



Just my 2 cents

This is your choice to give up your seat!  If I make the time & effort to get to a show early, then yes, I am going to stay where I am.  Yes, kids did not always like going earlier than show time and when there were no seats, they stood on the side or planned another time.  If the show is something you/kids really want/need to see then plan accordingly and have a backup plan if the show is closed for seating.

Yes, I have given up my place sometimes but this is my vacation too.  I have a list of places, show, rides I want to go on and the rides are usually by myself as DH cannot go on all rides!

My worst experience was waiting for Eyeore at England - small kids left their parents outside while they cut in front of me!.  Then I was spoken to to control my kids!  So don't expect me to automatically give up my place for kids


----------



## scarlet_ibis

SpacedOut said:


> The point is, I can only control what I do. If you see a parent and a child outside who might like to sit, then you are certainly welcome to give them yours and I encourage you to do so, but it is not expected that you do.
> 
> If you give magic, it often returns to you many times over...
> 
> </SOAPBOX>



Which is really the point of what I said originally.  It would be NICE if people would have some consideration of others, particularly children.



ratlenhum said:


> scarlet_ibis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Surely your daughter has gotten over this by now, maybe you should too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Criminy, you're blowing this out of proportion.  Perhaps you should get over the half eaten meal you saw on top of a trash can.  I'm sure it's decomposing in a landfill by now, never to bother you again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the CM that agreed with you and said they'd pass the word along, was patronizing you. Saying whatever was necessary to diffuse the situation and try to calm you down.    The CM probably hears the same complaint a few  times a week and probably couldn't careless, in fact, they were probably thinking the same thing everyone here is. If it was that important to you and your daughter then you should have planned accordingly and made sure you got the information needed to make it happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where's the little eyeroll guy...
> 
> I happen to not be so cynical as to believe that anybody who states agreement with an opinion with which I disagree must certainly be patronizing that person.  "I don't know why they wouldn't let the kids sit.  I agree that doesn't seem to make sense to make them wait outside the rope when there are seats available.  I'll pass that along to the right person so they can look into it."  "Thanks.  We were disappointed and it didn't seem to make sense to us either that they'd make the kids stand outside with an empty bench right in front of them.  If it's a policy, maybe it should be re-examined."  I was calm, I wasn't demanding a thing, and the CM I spoke with was very genuine during our interaction.
> 
> And once again, don't turn my conversation with the CM into something it was not.  My complaint to the CM was about not filling the empty seats, not about the grownups in the audience.
Click to expand...


----------



## cathydwin

Brit_Jude said:


> I think you'll find that the CM's are not allowed to let anyone in once the show starts - hence the rope. This is to limit the disruption to the other guests who are already seated and watching the show and for the CM's putting on the show so they are not distracted.  I think you will find this at most of the shows at Disney where no one else is let in once the show is underway even if there is capacity to seat them.
> 
> There isn't much they can do if someone gets up and walks out.



The not allowing people in once the show starts in common theather curtesy!
Don't get mad at the CM for doing their job


----------



## ratlenhum

scarlet_ibis said:


> And once again, don't turn my conversation with the CM into something it was not.  My complaint to the CM was about not filling the empty seats, not about the grownups in the audience.




They are going to tell you whatever they think you want to hear so you walk away feeling somewhat satisfied that your concerns will be addressed.   They are not going to change how they seat that theater and their guidelines no matter how many complaints they get.  Doesn't matter whether it was about the empty seats or the grown ups. They are going to say whatever it takes to make you happy. 


This whole discussion is pointless.  No matter how many people respond you are just never going to admit that you, and the parents of other 10 kids stuck behind the rope should have planned better and gotten there earlier.


----------



## cathydwin

scarlet_ibis said:


> It's not about my child.  It's about the crowd of children waiting at the rope.
> 
> Maybe it's a regional thing, too.  Around here, parents don't sit with kids at story time starting around age 3 or 4.  The library has a storytime room and you drop the kids off.  The very idea of having to sit there with your child, unless the child has an attachment issue, is strange to begin with.  And if you want to watch, there are plenty of spaces to stand around the outside of Belle's storytime.



You just cannot compare a library story time to Disney!  Story time at the Library helps kids to interact with out kids from your community and is usually a very small number of kids!  This is teaching social interaction.  
You cannot do an appples to oranges comparison on this topic.  Yes, my kids had more freedom at home as I knew who the other kids were and who was presenting the story hour.


----------



## redandblue

scarlet_ibis said:


> The show hadn't started.  It was still a good 10 minutes before the show was to start.
> 
> I didn't stand at the rope and complain.  I left the kids at the rope with their father and sought out an area manager to voice my concerns over this policy.  I wasn't belligerent with her, I calmly expressed my disappointment that the kids were not left in when there were empty seats, and she agreed with me.  She listened and promised to pass along my concerns to the appropriate people.  End of story.
> 
> And you're still not going to convince me that the grownups shouldn't let the kids have the seats for this particular event.  For everyone who thinks my opinion on this reflects selfishness and entitlement, what about your own selfish need to watch the expression on your child's face at the exclusion of other children?  You can see your child's reaction just fine from the sidelines.  It's not a stadium that seats thousands.  It's a small shaded area with some benches that seats maybe, what, 100?  I'm convinced that many of the folks were just resting there and got caught in the show crowd, since they gave all of the other shaded areas to the smokers...  Anyone wanna digress on that?
> 
> (The voice in the back of my head keeps saying, "I've been waiting for this bus for an hour.  I'll be darned if I'm going to give up my seat to you, carrying that child.  You should have gotten here earlier."  )



I agree with you Scarlett.  It is a little odd for an adult with no children to sit there and listen to story time with Belle.  I understand parents wanting to see their kids reactions and let's face it I am not going to leave my kid alone in Disney World, but I think Disney has gotten a little too big.  I personally think they need to expand in many areas.  They are going to start losing business as a lot of people won't go because they just don't want to deal with the crowds.


----------



## ccgirl

scarlet_ibis said:


> LuluLovesDisney said:
> 
> 
> 
> The "Honey, I Shrunk the Kids" Playground must give you an aneurysm then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what you meant by this.  My DS2 went through there and, yes, I followed him each step of the way.  What better place for perv and kidnapper to hide than those small caves.  Not to mention, he really could have gotten hurt.  I would have never forgiven myself if something happened because I didn't want to do my due diligence and watch him.  There was also another little boy there punching other children as they went by - their parent wasn't watching them.  I think some parents have a false sense of security because it is WDW.  I would have followed my DD7 every step of the way as well.
Click to expand...


----------



## NonScents

Could we please stop talking about Storytime with Belle and get back to more neutral topics like smoking and breastfeeding? 

4 pages of this is enough.
Next, please.


----------



## ratlenhum

NonScents said:


> Could we please stop talking about Storytime with Belle and get back to more neutral topics like smoking and breastfeeding?
> 
> 4 pages of this is enough.
> Next, please.




I'm going to go to Story Time with Belle and breastfeed while I smoke with Betty and Boop hanging out, as I chomp on a Turkey Leg.  And when I'm done I'll leave my garbage and cigarette butt on the seat.  And I won't wear deodorant that day. On my way out I'm going to spit on the ground a few times. Make sure you're behind me to get a good view of my chubb flubb because I'll surely be wearing ill fitting shorts and a shirt that doesn't cover all my rolling love handles.  If you see me, be sure to say hi!


----------



## hffmnheidi

redandblue said:


> I agree with you Scarlett.  It is a little odd for an adult with no children to sit there and listen to story time with Belle.  .




That might be odd to you, but not to others.  Why shouldn't I do something that looks/sounds like fun because someone else thinks it's odd?  If I paid my money for park admission-that says that I can do/participate in everything available within the park.  So what, if I don't have kids and want to see Belle?  If I want to spend my time there, it's my time to spend.

I certainly wouldn't tell someone else what was appropriate to do for themselves.  So why do we impose our own views on those at Disney with or without children?  Would you tell a parent in your hometown that it wasn't appropriate for them to keep a close eye on their child at a local playground and turn around and tell them to let their child go off on a playground just because it's Disney?  As safe as we think Disney is and tries to be, there's always going to be that possibility even at the happiest place.

My nephew is 8 and when I take him to the zoo or the park, my eyes are glued to him.  I never let him out of my sight because you just never know what could happen.  You just don't know anymore.


----------



## tigger51276

ratlenhum said:


> I'm going to go to Story Time with Belle and breastfeed while I smoke with Betty and Boop hanging out, as I chomp on a Turkey Leg. And when I'm done I'll leave my garbage and cigarette butt on the seat. And I won't wear deodorant that day. On my way out I'm going to spit on the ground a few times. Make sure you're behind me to get a good view of my chubb flubb because I'll surely be wearing ill fitting shorts and a shirt that doesn't cover all my rolling love handles. If you see me, be sure to say hi!


 OMG you are TOO funny!!  I just about peed I was laughing too hard!!


----------



## livndisney

ratlenhum said:


> I'm going to go to Story Time with Belle and breastfeed while I smoke with Betty and Boop hanging out, as I chomp on a Turkey Leg.  And when I'm done I'll leave my garbage and cigarette butt on the seat.  And I won't wear deodorant that day. On my way out I'm going to spit on the ground a few times. Make sure you're behind me to get a good view of my chubb flubb because I'll surely be wearing ill fitting shorts and a shirt that doesn't cover all my rolling love handles.  If you see me, be sure to say hi!



Actually I mentioned something like this a couple pages ago LOL

ratlenhum-you and I seem to think alike.   Oops you can leave the turkey leg out LOL

I will continue to enjoy all Disney have to offer with my child. If something is important to my child it is MY job to make it happen and not depend on total strangers. My child is kind loving and caring. She is worth it to me. Anyone who wants to blame others for their mistakes, all I can say is "bless your heart" and have Disney day.


----------



## knightqueen

ratlenhum said:


> I'm going to go to Story Time with Belle and breastfeed while I smoke with Betty and Boop hanging out, as I chomp on a Turkey Leg.  And when I'm done I'll leave my garbage and cigarette butt on the seat.  And I won't wear deodorant that day. On my way out I'm going to spit on the ground a few times. Make sure you're behind me to get a good view of my chubb flubb because I'll surely be wearing ill fitting shorts and a shirt that doesn't cover all my rolling love handles.  If you see me, be sure to say hi!




Good one.


----------



## mstinson14




----------



## scarlet_ibis

hffmnheidi said:


> I certainly wouldn't tell someone else what was appropriate to do for themselves.



I thought that was the point of this entire thread!!!


----------



## redandblue

Heidi I am just stating my opinion.  I would think it was a little weird for an adult to want to sit through a story time.  Just as I think it would be odd if I took my DS to lap sit at the local library and couldn't get a seat because there were a bunch of adults who came alone just to listen to the story.


----------



## 3princess mommy

I think that too many people are concerned with what everyone else is doing 
Who cares if you are breastfeeding your kid it is RUDE to stare 
If you yell at your kid it is non of my buisness 
Just cause people do not live their live as I do it is not for me to judge them 
I am a non-smoker if someone chooses to smoke I do not have a right to discriminate against them they have the same rights as everyone else 
If you need a wheelchair so be it Who am I to tell if you really need it 

I think to many people are worred that some one is getting something that they are not 

It is your vacation that you planned ENJOY it and do not let other rain on your Parade !!!!!!


----------



## SpacedOut

livndisney said:


> I will continue to enjoy all Disney has to offer with my child. If something is important to my child it is MY job to make it happen and not depend on total strangers. My child is kind, loving and caring. She is worth it to me. Anyone who wants to blame others for their mistakes, all I can say is, "Bless your heart" and have a Disney day.



+2

</SCORE>


----------



## LuluLovesDisney

As long as you don't reduce the enjoyment of anyone else's vacation, what you do shouldn't matter to anyone else. However, things like smoking outside the smoking areas, peeing in public, littering, cursing, etc. they all do really ruin the magic for others. 

When I see graffiti in the ride queue lines, it just really ticks me off- the nasty graffiti at Soarin just ruins it for me. I don't know why Disney doesn't replace that railing with something not so easily scratched. 

I'll add a new pet peeve- people saying loudly "it's only a Halloween costume" or something like that. If there's a kid around who believes, why take that away?


----------



## LockShockBarrel

NonScents- great name!

Ratlenhum- can you make those ill fitting shorts white, and be sure to wear like neon pink leopard print undies with them? and then go on a water ride! with your turkey leg! I don't think a belch would be over kill either.


----------



## lillielil

bdoyledimou said:


> Don't make comments about other guests in a foreign language assuming they won't understand..
> SO is Portugese, speaks Portugease, English, French and Spanish. She is also very waspish.. (She looks like a barbie doll)
> 
> When entering "HISTK" the family in front of us stopped in the middle (another peave-ish thing to NOT do). When SO asked them to move on, the mother made some very unflattering comments about SO's mother in Spanish.. Well SO just responded right back in spanish.. the look of shock on the ladies face was priceless, and she actually had her family LEAVE the theatre completely..
> 
> (I also had something similar happen to me while in Sau Paulo Brasil on business, at dinner, where two ladies at the table beside me and my travelling companion thought we were local and did'nt understand english..



I know this is an old comment, but I just had to respond. The same thing goes for CMs!!! On our last trip two of the CMs at Tangierine Cafe made some comments about us, never guessing that DW speaks Arabic. She answered right back, and the look on their faces made my day. I just wish I could have understood what they were saying too!

And adding my own:

DO NOT put on a viking hat, get completely falling-down drunk, and then offer to perform various lewd acts on strangers who happen to be sharing your bench. DO NOT offer unsolicited graphic detail about how you acquired skills in said acts in order to make up for certain physical shortcomings.

Do not yell at your children for not having fun.

Do not yell at people who offer friendly, well-meaning advice (i.e. - "You may want to move to one of the covered tables at Flame Tree. Why? Because there are birds flying overhead, and one of them just pooped all over my food, which they were nice enough to replace.")

Do not treat the ECV like a party favor. Everyone who needs one should be able to get one. If I hear a member of your party saying "My turn to ride!" I don't think that any of you really need it.

Do not take flash pictures on dark rides unless you want me to call you on it. In which case, please, go ahead. I actually really enjoy  yelling at strangers sometimes. So, if you are going to use your flash on POTC, at least do me the favor of being in my boat. If you are two boats ahead of me, I can't yell at you without everyone else on the ride hearing it, but if you are sitting right in front of me I will make a point of saying something about it right in your ear. Do it. I dare you.


----------



## JacksLilWench

ratlenhum said:


> I'm going to go to Story Time with Belle and breastfeed while I smoke with Betty and Boop hanging out, as I chomp on a Turkey Leg.  And when I'm done I'll leave my garbage and cigarette butt on the seat.  And I won't wear deodorant that day. On my way out I'm going to spit on the ground a few times. Make sure you're behind me to get a good view of my chubb flubb because I'll surely be wearing ill fitting shorts and a shirt that doesn't cover all my rolling love handles.  If you see me, be sure to say hi!





You're officially my favorite person on this whole thread.  Hope I see you next time around!!  I'll make sure to say Hi!


----------



## ratlenhum

LockShockBarrel said:


> NonScents- great name!
> 
> Ratlenhum- can you make those ill fitting shorts white, and be sure to wear like neon pink leopard print undies with them? and then go on a water ride! with your turkey leg! I don't think a belch would be over kill either.




But I don't have neon pink leopard print undies?  I can belch though!



I can't wait to get there next month and make sure I don't do any of the things on this list.

I am so happy my husband doesn't read here. I told him that someone suggested that men with "moobs" wear rash guards    so I'm packing him 2 rash guard for our days at the water park.


----------



## ChristmasElf

snarlingcoyote said:


> If I never again see a parent yelling at a child over some small, minor matter that boils down to the parent being tired and cranky and taking it out on the kid it will be too soon, but at Disney?  I think it should be a felony offense; heck, I think for that one thing we should bring back horsewhipping.



This never ceases to amaze me either. It's almost like the parent is trying to put on a show or something.
Occasionally, I can't help myself and say something like "wow, if you only realized how you are acting right now" (of course, this usually gets me a "talking to" from whoever happens to be with me... )


----------



## LockShockBarrel

I always think "Geez if they could only see themselves", like if someone videotaped the screaming parent or whatever, almost like on Supernanny, at least some of them would realize the error of their ways.


----------



## Brit_Jude

ChristmasElf said:


> This never ceases to amaze me either. It's almost like the parent is trying to put on a show or something.
> Occasionally, I can't help myself and say something like "wow, if you only realized how you are acting right now" (of course, this usually gets me a "talking to" from whoever happens to be with me... )



I and my 15 year old niece actually heard a mother who was very mad screw up her face and shout at her child who was melting down "just shut up and enjoy yourself" - we were by the Train Station in MK on our way out of the park.  We laugh about it now and use it when one of us in the family is getting a bit frustrated to lighten the mood.  But I felt so sorry for them all, I hope it was just a bad moment. You are right if only they could see or hear themselves.


----------



## Queenofspoons

many things i've learned the hard way are:

Always break your shoes a month before you head to the parks, I made this mistake and got a nasty blister the size of a quarter.

Do not drink too much Coke, your stomach will feel like its being torn apart the next day.

If you don't feel good after eatting something greasy, pleases find the closest toilet or you may end up puking in a cup on main street. 

And always make sure to put on some sun screen.


----------



## livndisney

Brit_Jude said:


> I and my 15 year old niece actually heard a mother who was very mad screw up her face and shout at her child who was melting down "just shut up and enjoy yourself" - we were by the Train Station in MK on our way out of the park.  We laugh about it now and use it when one of us in the family is getting a bit frustrated to lighten the mood.  But I felt so sorry for them all, I hope it was just a bad moment. You are right if only they could see or hear themselves.



I hear this all the time. And "we spent XXX now start having fun!". my personal favorite is "SMILE blank it"!  (Yeah that word is going to make me want to smile LOL).


----------



## WDWFWfan

What not to do at Disney???

Hmm...

1. Rest
2. Relax
3. Take it easy
4. Sleep

Disney is for exploring, home is for resting. Type B personalities need not apply.


----------



## chinchiller

WDWFWfan said:


> What not to do at Disney???
> 
> Hmm...
> 
> 1. Rest
> 2. Relax
> 3. Take it easy
> 4. Sleep
> 
> Disney is for exploring, home is for resting. Type B personalities need not apply.



Resting, relaxing, and sleeping aren't really facets of a Type B personality. Also, maybe I'm crazy, but I fail to see how living life less stressfully is a bad thing or that Type B personalities somehow can't enjoy Disney. Just because you want to go go go and get yourself worked up and stressed out doesn't mean people who want to take it easy are not doing it right. 

ETA: Yes, I know you're exaggerating, but was your last line really necessary? Even jokingly, it's pretty over-the-top to suggest certain personalities are doing it wrong if they don't vacation the way you do.


----------



## WDWFWfan

chinchiller said:


> Resting, relaxing, and sleeping aren't really facets of a Type B personality. Also, maybe I'm crazy, but I fail to see how living life less stressfully is a bad thing or that Type B personalities somehow can't enjoy Disney. Just because you want to go go go and get yourself worked up and stressed out doesn't mean people who want to take it easy are not doing it right.
> 
> ETA: Yes, I know you're exaggerating, but was your last line really necessary? Even jokingly, it's pretty over-the-top to suggest certain personalities are doing it wrong if they don't vacation the way you do.



Sorry that you failed to see the humor. This may seem odd coming from a self professed type A (I'm actually in between  ), but...lighten up.


----------



## Ecboyd

lillielil said:


> Do not take flash pictures on dark rides unless you want me to call you on it. In which case, please, go ahead. I actually really enjoy  yelling at strangers sometimes. So, if you are going to use your flash on POTC, at least do me the favor of being in my boat. If you are two boats ahead of me, I can't yell at you without everyone else on the ride hearing it, but if you are sitting right in front of me I will make a point of saying something about it right in your ear. Do it. I dare you.




AMEN SISTER!@


I WISH there was some technology like the one that renders cell phones useless in hospitals that would render Flash in operable.


----------



## heatherwillmom

I say do not use your stroller as a battering ram! I was once rammed into by a women pushing her child in a stroller to the point that I almost fell & I was pregnant at the time. I was holding a coke in a cup at the time which I spilled on the child. The woman then yelled at me for getting my soft drink on her child. I had big bruises on my legs the next day. She heard a few "choice words" that day


----------



## chinchiller

WDWFWfan said:


> Sorry that you failed to see the humor. This may seem odd coming from a self professed type A (I'm actually in between  ), but...lighten up.



I very clearly saw the "humor", I just didn't think it was funny.


----------



## seadd67

WDWFWfan said:


> What not to do at Disney???
> 
> Hmm...
> 
> 1. Rest
> 2. Relax
> 3. Take it easy
> 4. Sleep
> 
> Disney is for exploring, home is for resting. Type B personalities need not apply.



Thats why my applacation keeps getting rejected


----------



## WDWFWfan

seadd67 said:


> Thats why my applacation keeps getting rejected



 Mine too at times...


----------



## Madisonsmom45

I've seen the best of people and the worst of people at WDW. And I get a chuckle out of the mad hatters cause they haven't figured it out yet......
Somehow, once you make the reservations people gotta plan, plan, plan, schedule, schedule, and plan some more. Where did they plan for "fun"?
You can never see it all or do it all in one trip two trips or three trips..
Our family has a motto. NO frowny faces. If one of us is tired, we head back to the resort. If one child is starting to have no fun, one of us takes that child back to the resort either for a snack, swimming, or a nap. Mind you Disney can make even the seasoned personalities tired. I am one of the go, go, go types.
Even I slow down somewhat just to savor the magic.
Bonniehttp://www.wdwinfo.com/images/smilies/scared07.gif


----------



## BeadyLady

What about talking on cell phones while in line?  
Or going with the assumption that if you are on a scooter/electric - you can go anywhere and expect people to get out the way of your direction. 

The DH and I love to just stop and watch people.


----------



## polineedyan

chinchiller said:


> I very clearly saw the "humor", I just didn't think it was funny.


----------



## Emagine

I have one and sorry if its been repeated...

Do not shoot birds or flash on cameras on rides. Twice last year I was wanting the ride photos because they were precious of my child and both times a person in them were flipping birds. Kicker both were adult men. 

It is not funny and it not cute that you can point a single finger into the air while keeping the others down while ruining the photo for the rest. 


Next, I do agree with the posters on the judging of others in wheelchairs etc. I am struggling with that debate now and scared of this factor. My soon to be 8 yr old is getting way too big for the strollers in his size (he is small). He has a low muscle tone, anxiety issues, sensory processing and Autism disorder. To look at him standing and walking he will look fine, 30 mins later he will not be. Not every one milks the system and why play the judge at Disney - go have fun and let everyone else too.


----------



## PrincessMom4

Emagine,

My dd11 has very similar conditions. She has SPD, PDD-NOS and ADHD. Hers is the opposite she loves to squeeze someone really hard, BUT  to her it feels gentle, when in fact it hurts.  We have never used GAC, even though we have really good reason to We do use the FP to the full advantage. This really helps out with those long weights.


----------



## Michigan_Minnie

ratlenhum said:


> scarlet_ibis said:
> 
> 
> 
> I declare my self very selfish.  I spend my hard earned money to take my child to Disney World and enjoy rides and shows WITH him. I don't watch from the sidelines no matter what we do.  I don't feel guilty for not sacrificing my time and enjoyment for someone else. Yes, that's selfish but too bad!  Stop feeling guilty for not planning properly and stop blaming everyone else for your oversight and mistake.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YES YES YES!
Click to expand...


----------



## JoShan1719

WDWFWfan said:


> What not to do at Disney???
> 
> Hmm...
> 
> 1. Rest
> 2. Relax
> 3. Take it easy
> 4. Sleep
> 
> Disney is for exploring, home is for resting. Type B personalities need not apply.



Lol that's our game plan when we go


----------



## gonesaleing

As I understand it, if you are caught flipping off the camera at Universal Studios, you are escorted out of the park.


----------



## Rainwater

frtchr said:


> A mom feeding her baby was offensive to you?  Sad.



I guess you just like the show.  Breast feeding in public should only be done with a towel over the baby and woman's breast.  Not out in the open where you can see the lady's nipple when the baby is finished.  This happened at the jungle cruise last month.  The CM had to tell the woman that she could not get on the ride while breast feeding, you would have had to been on site to see all of the looks this couple were getting.  Breast feeding is natural, yes, but you should be discreet.


----------



## hffmnheidi

We were at a restaurant at home and a woman who was about to breast feed whipped off her shirt and bra to breast feed her baby.  The restaurant had to ask them to leave because of their inappropriate behavior since she was naked from the waist up.

I am not against breast feeding, but if you do it, do it respective to the other people around you and not have one girl hanging out for all the world to see.  I have seen many other women do it so as to not see anything.


----------



## mommycrawford

Don't drink the unsweetened iced tea with EVERY meal while on DDP 

You actually *do* need to get some rest in order to keep up the pace!


----------



## seadd67

mommycrawford said:


> Don't drink the unsweetened iced tea with EVERY meal while on DDP
> 
> You actually *do* need to get some rest in order to keep up the pace!



Unsweetend? without the sugar I would think It would be fine?, but that would kill me no sugar???


----------



## LockShockBarrel

Is anyone else surprised a thread like "what I call "the girls" hasn't popped up? I've seen Betty and Boop, the girls, the ladies..how about Lucy and Ethel, Laverne and Shirley, Benny and the Jets?


----------



## Disney_Mom333

frtchr said:


> A mom feeding her baby was offensive to you?  Sad.



Thats what I was thinking! double sad!
Ill be one of those annoying people feeding her baby in public. yeesh.


----------



## Disney_Mom333

hffmnheidi said:


> We were at a restaurant at home and a woman who was about to breast feed whipped off her shirt and bra to breast feed her baby.  The restaurant had to ask them to leave because of their inappropriate behavior since she was naked from the waist up.
> 
> I am not against breast feeding, but if you do it, do it respective to the other people around you and not have one girl hanging out for all the world to see.  I have seen many other women do it so as to not see anything.



did she leave?? Thats VERY illegal! You can NOT ask a nursing mother to leave! Can't even ask her to to move out of site. You can ask her to cover up, but if she doesn't want to....she doesn't have to. 
I nurse in public and am discrete about it, but some moms arn't (its hard to do with a baby that won't allow a cover) but that was incredibly RUDE to ask her to leave!! If it bothers you to see ****s, don't look.


----------



## Disney_Mom333

Rainwater said:


> I guess you just like the show.  Breast feeding in public should only be done with a towel over the baby and woman's breast.  Not out in the open where you can see the lady's nipple when the baby is finished.  This happened at the jungle cruise last month.  The CM had to tell the woman that she could not get on the ride while breast feeding, you would have had to been on site to see all of the looks this couple were getting.  Breast feeding is natural, yes, but you should be discreet.



HA! should only be done with a towel?? B/c I love to eat with things sitting on my head. I guess you haven't ever breast fed a 6 month old or older....? I TRY and be discrete, but sometimes mine unlatches and if YOURE looking you MAY see something.

What a rude thing to say to the person you quoted as well.


----------



## Disney_Mom333

mousebymarriage said:


> 6) Please don't scream repeatedly on haunted mansion because you think it's funny because it's not.



TOTALLY!!!! This is so annoying!


----------



## WDWFWfan

Disney_Mom333 said:


> If it bothers you to see ****s, don't look.



Not sure that I follow the logic here. I was in India a couple of years ago and people would often squat on the side of a busy public road to defecate.  Based on your statements that wouldn't bother you at all, because you could always walk around with your eyes closed??? Be careful though...you might just step in the "evidence." 

Based on the "don't look" policy, then public nudity of any kind should be allowed as well. Sorry...I'm not buying that. 

If you are in public with me or my kids, kept it covered please.  If you enjoy exposing yourself in public, then go to a nudist colony where that kind of behavior is encouraged.


----------



## tigger51276

Disney_Mom333 said:


> did she leave?? Thats VERY illegal! You can NOT ask a nursing mother to leave! Can't even ask her to to move out of site. You can ask her to cover up, but if she doesn't want to....she doesn't have to.
> I nurse in public and am discrete about it, but some moms arn't (its hard to do with a baby that won't allow a cover) but that was incredibly RUDE to ask her to leave!! If it bothers you to see ****s, don't look.


 Actually it's not illegal if she was indeed naked from the waist up as the poster said.  I would really hope it's an exaggeration, but if it's not then the restaurant is able to ask her to cover up the side she isn't feeding from and if she didn't want to then they could ask her to leave.  If she wanted to fight it, she is entitled, but I can't imagine she would win anything and if she did the most she would be able to collect is $500 which to the restaurant is probably less money to them then people walking out.  The law allows that the breast or nipple may be seen when first getting the baby to latch on and if the baby should suddenly let go, but it does not allow you to sit half naked in a restaurant.  I am a large advocate for breastfeeding and breastfed both of the kids at home, restaurants, museums, etc and almost all my friends breastfeed and some of them are more open then others, but none of them have had to take their shirts and bras off....that is what breastfeeding bras and tops are for.


----------



## Friendly Frog

scarlet_ibis said:


> Well, I reserve the right to think people are jerks for taking those seats when there's a little girl with a birthday button on in tears at the rope.


----------



## snowpixiemn

Don't make assumptions.  We all know the old phrase of what it makes us when we do it.   Don't make fun of or make comments about those who are in wheelchairs/EVCs or strollers, because NONE of us outsiders can know the WHOLE story.  Don't ASSUME that people with out children can't enjoy the magic that children experience, if that adult wants to get a picture with a character, listen to storytime, dance with the CMs in the parade (given the invitation too) or wants to dress up for MNSSHP, then accept it and move on.  Don't let it fester in you, no one I knows likes those kinds of people.  People that don't have kids, don't look at those who do as if they are inconsiderate when their children become overwhelmed and start misbehaving.  It happens, I don't have kids and I become overwhelmed.  Disney is great because everyone can enjoy it.  The better you plan, the better prepared you can be to go with the flow more often.  On a different note I will be looking out for our fabulous poster that will be doing all the things not to do.   You rock. lol.


----------



## mitchfishguard

got as far as page 32 and cant wait any longer.  breast-feeding.  i cant grasp in any way how someone can have an opinion on what comes so naturally to a mother and daughter would be offensive. if the woman is not related to you, or known to you, why are you commenting?  offensive, i hear you say.  im more concerned about YOUR issues and why anybody takes the time to post about something which has nothing to do with you whatsoever. im a 46 year old welshman from the valleys where male chauvinism is king and i can assure you that i find breast-feeding a subject on which i have no right to disagree with.  for all you public breast-feeders, long may you continue. by the way, i have 3 breast-fed grown-up children and it was my wife who decided this was the natural way to go.  im still shaking my head in disbelief that somebody actually is against something that doesnt concern them.        amazing


----------



## EyeoresPal

Ok...I gotta share. About 20 years ago I was at Busch Gardens with my infant son. About 10am, I found a nice quiet shaded bench in the far reaches of the park, way back where they had group catering at the time. There were NO people to be seen. About 10 minutes into the feeding, a grandmother and her grandson find their way back there. They sit and a few minutes later she starts lecturing me on my obscene behavior in front of her grandson. 

I thought I had planned accordingly, found an isolated area AND used a small receiving blanket to cover my son because it was a bit breezy. This woman didn't even know what I was doing at first or she wouldn't have sat down beside us.

Just sayin'...I was considerate and discreet and it still didn't matter.


----------



## hffmnheidi

Sorry it's taken me so long to get back to these boards. Busy with real life stuff.

The only reason they were asked to leave the restaurant was because she refused to cover up her other girl.  The issue wasn't with the breast feeding(which is a perfectly natural thing between mother and child), it was because she was sitting there half naked in the restaurant.  They were also asked to leave because her husband was becoming a beligerant drunk and totally disrespectful to those around him and the wait staff.


----------



## mrodgers

There is a difference between a public access private establishment and a public area.  How is it that the government can dictate what rules a private establishment chooses to create?  It may be illegal in a public place, but I'd like to see where it would be illegal in a private establishment such as a restaurant.  Where is the link to the law for it?

Much like a mall or a restaurant can ask you to leave if you are using a camera, it is a private establishment.  If you choose not to leave, then you are trespassing.  I would imagine the same would go for breast feeding.  Sure you may be allowed by law, but if the restaurant asks you to leave and you don't, you are now breaking trespassing laws.


----------



## Disney_Mom333

hffmnheidi said:


> Sorry it's taken me so long to get back to these boards. Busy with real life stuff.
> 
> The only reason they were asked to leave the restaurant was because she refused to cover up her other girl.  The issue wasn't with the breast feeding(which is a perfectly natural thing between mother and child), it was because she was sitting there half naked in the restaurant.  They were also asked to leave because her husband was becoming a beligerant drunk and totally disrespectful to those around him and the wait staff.



okay, if she was seriously naked, then *thats* another thing.


----------



## Disney_Mom333

mrodgers said:


> There is a difference between a public access private establishment and a public area.  How is it that the government can dictate what rules a private establishment chooses to create?  It may be illegal in a public place, but I'd like to see where it would be illegal in a private establishment such as a restaurant.  Where is the link to the law for it?
> 
> Much like a mall or a restaurant can ask you to leave if you are using a camera, it is a private establishment.  If you choose not to leave, then you are trespassing.  I would imagine the same would go for breast feeding.  Sure you may be allowed by law, but if the restaurant asks you to leave and you don't, you are now breaking trespassing laws.



Its NOT the right to breastfeed in public, its the right of a CHILD, INFANT, BABY to eat when they are hungry! 

google breastfeeding laws. It is legal to breastfeed i any public or private area. Some states have extra's such as its the law that breastfeeding public is not indecent exposure.


Forty-four states, the District of Columbia and the Virgin Islands have laws with language specifically allowing women to breastfeed in any public or private location (Alabama, Alaska, Arizona, Arkansas, California, Colorado, Connecticut, Delaware, Florida, Georgia, Hawaii, Illinois, Indiana, Iowa, Kansas, Kentucky, Louisiana, Maine, Maryland, Massachusetts, Minnesota, Mississippi, Missouri, Montana, Nevada, New Hampshire, New Jersey, New Mexico, New York, North Carolina, North Dakota, Ohio, Oklahoma, Oregon, Pennsylvania, Rhode Island, South Carolina, Tennessee, Texas, Utah, Vermont, Washington, Wisconsin and Wyoming).

why would you think A child couldn't eat at a restaurant?


----------



## Disney_Mom333

EyeoresPal said:


> Ok...I gotta share. About 20 years ago I was at Busch Gardens with my infant son. About 10am, I found a nice quiet shaded bench in the far reaches of the park, way back where they had group catering at the time. There were NO people to be seen. About 10 minutes into the feeding, a grandmother and her grandson find their way back there. They sit and a few minutes later she starts lecturing me on my obscene behavior in front of her grandson.
> 
> I thought I had planned accordingly, found an isolated area AND used a small receiving blanket to cover my son because it was a bit breezy. This woman didn't even know what I was doing at first or she wouldn't have sat down beside us.
> 
> Just sayin'...I was considerate and discreet and it still didn't matter.



wow. That's silly! I hate when BFing moms are harassed.


----------



## Disney_Mom333

mitchfishguard said:


> got as far as page 32 and cant wait any longer.  breast-feeding.  i cant grasp in any way how someone can have an opinion on what comes so naturally to a mother and daughter would be offensive. if the woman is not related to you, or known to you, why are you commenting?  offensive, i hear you say.  im more concerned about YOUR issues and why anybody takes the time to post about something which has nothing to do with you whatsoever. im a 46 year old welshman from the valleys where male chauvinism is king and i can assure you that i find breast-feeding a subject on which i have no right to disagree with.  for all you public breast-feeders, long may you continue. by the way, i have 3 breast-fed grown-up children and it was my wife who decided this was the natural way to go.  im still shaking my head in disbelief that somebody actually is against something that doesnt concern them.        amazing



Thank you  sir

Those people the blurt out there unwanted opinions of breastfeeding mothers is why it's so far and few to see. 
This is why it took me until my 3rd child to get it! It doesn't matter what others think, its that my baby eats when and how he wants to.


----------



## tigger51276

mrodgers said:


> There is a difference between a public access private establishment and a public area. How is it that the government can dictate what rules a private establishment chooses to create? It may be illegal in a public place, but I'd like to see where it would be illegal in a private establishment such as a restaurant. Where is the link to the law for it?
> 
> Much like a mall or a restaurant can ask you to leave if you are using a camera, it is a private establishment. If you choose not to leave, then you are trespassing. I would imagine the same would go for breast feeding. Sure you may be allowed by law, but if the restaurant asks you to leave and you don't, you are now breaking trespassing laws.


 It is actually illegal currently in just about every state in the US to ask a woman to leave a public place, mall, restaurant, etc or to even ask her to do it in the bathroom etc.  Each states is a little different and you can find your states laws on breastfeeding here:  http://www.ncsl.org/IssuesResearch/Health/BreastfeedingLaws/tabid/14389/Default.aspx
And yes it is most certainly illegal in restaurants as well since they cater to the public, it would be like telling someone of a different color or nationality that they couldn't eat there.  Normally when a woman is breastfeeding you aren't going to see anything unless you continue to stare and then you probably will see a little something but it's your fault then for continuing to stare.  It's really not all that exciting to watch someone eat regardless of how old they are or how they do it.  There is the rare occasion when someone is a lot more "free" in how they coverup or not (such as the woman in the restaurant), but that is not the norm, most women do not want to draw added attention to themselves and will try to be as discreet as possible.


----------



## Michigan_Minnie

Disney_Mom333 said:


> TOTALLY!!!! This is so annoying!



No kidding!  We had one of those traveling with us last time!


----------



## DisneyMomm

As far as breastfeeding in public, like I said before, a baby should not be expected to have a blanket over their head, or be sent to a dirty washroom, and if a mother is somewhat discreet the only way a person would see anything is if they are staring. SO DON'T STARE. So with that I am totally for a mother and baby's right to breastfeed anywhere. What I am against is the type of mother like the one in the restaurant who use it as a way to almost dare anyone to challange her. Taking off her entire shirt and bra, and exposing yourself to everybody by sitting there naked from the waist up is not nessesary to feed a child. To me that is just a way of getting attention and testing how far she can take it. Now obviously she is not the norm for breastfeeding mothers. I do however feel that any breastfeeding mother should take a certain amount of care that her breast is not exposed for too long if the baby has stopped eating. Like I also said before, I am completely on the side of breastfeeding mothers and their right to nourish their child any where the child needs to be nourished. That's what it's all about. I don't believe that this should automatically give a mother the right to over expose her bare breasts just because her baby is in the vacinity. 

Now I know I'll get flamed for this next comment, but it does bother me a little bit when a mother is breastfeeding a 2 year old out in public without trying to go somewhere discreet. I had a family member that used to do that and it really bothered me. The kid would sit there at a restaurant and eat a full meal from a plate, and then want to latch on to her mother just as a relaxing after dinner chaser at the table. It was also used if the child fell and hurt herself or to go for a nap. There seem to always be a breast being taking out for any little thing, and the child was 2. This was no longer for nourishment, it was being used as a pacifier. I really don't have a problem with an older child breastfeeding if the mother and child are still comfortable with it. I do however feel that if the child is old enough to undo her mother's shirt buttons and whip out a snack herself (this happened to my family member in a store) then it is past the child needing to be breastfed in public for nourishment. By that age I allowed my kids to have milk in a bottle at bedtime, but bottles and pacifiers no longer came out with us if we were out somewhere.


----------



## Disney_Mom333

DisneyMomm said:


> As far as breastfeeding in public, like I said before, a baby should not be expected to have a blanket over their head, or be sent to a dirty washroom, and if a mother is somewhat discreet the only way a person would see anything is if they are staring. SO DON'T STARE. So with that I am totally for a mother and baby's right to breastfeed anywhere. What I am against is the type of mother like the one in the restaurant who use it as a way to almost dare anyone to challange her. Taking off her entire shirt and bra, and exposing yourself to everybody by sitting there naked from the waist up is not nessesary to feed a child. To me that is just a way of getting attention and testing how far she can take it. Now obviously she is not the norm for breastfeeding mothers. I do however feel that any breastfeeding mother should take a certain amount of care that her breast is not exposed for too long if the baby has stopped eating. Like I also said before, I am completely on the side of breastfeeding mothers and their right to nourish their child any where the child needs to be nourished. That's what it's all about. I don't believe that this should automatically give a mother the right to over expose her bare breasts just because her baby is in the vacinity.
> 
> Now I know I'll get flamed for this next comment, but it does bother me a little bit when a mother is breastfeeding a 2 year old out in public without trying to go somewhere discreet. I had a family member that used to do that and it really bothered me. The kid would sit there at a restaurant and eat a full meal from a plate, and then want to latch on to her mother just as a relaxing after dinner chaser at the table. It was also used if the child fell and hurt herself or to go for a nap. There seem to always be a breast being taking out for any little thing, and the child was 2. This was no longer for nourishment, it was being used as a pacifier. I really don't have a problem with an older child breastfeeding if the mother and child are still comfortable with it. I do however feel that if the child is old enough to undo her mother's shirt buttons and whip out a snack herself (this happened to my family member in a store) then it is past the child needing to be breastfed in public for nourishment. By that age I allowed my kids to have milk in a bottle at bedtime, but bottles and pacifiers no longer came out with us if we were out somewhere.



totally agree about the first part, the second part, not so much. The academy of breastfeeding medicine says They recommend breastfeeding until the age two, its not even called extended breastfeeding until after the age of two. The reason he wanted it after dinner is b/c he's not an infant, they arent eating every 2-3 hours like a baby, its for milk. Its their drink. Now if she was drinking cows milk and breast milk, Im not sure of the point there. 

    *  The American Academy of Family Physicians notes that children weaned before two years of age are at increased risk of illness (AAFP 2001).

    * Nursing toddlers between the ages of 16 and 30 months have been found to have fewer illnesses and illnesses of shorter duration than their non-nursing peers (Gulick 1986).

    * "Antibodies are abundant in human milk throughout lactation" (Nutrition During Lactation 1991; p. 134). In fact, some of the immune factors in breastmilk increase in concentration during the second year and also during the weaning process. (Goldman 1983, Goldman & Goldblum 1983, Institute of Medicine 1991).

    * Per the World Health Organization, "a modest increase in breastfeeding rates could prevent up to 10% of all deaths of children under five: Breastfeeding plays an essential and sometimes underestimated role in the treatment and prevention of childhood illness." [emphasis added]

    *  Although there has been little research done on children who breastfeed beyond the age of two, the available information indicates that breastfeeding continues to be a valuable source of nutrition and disease protection for as long as breastfeeding continues.

    * "Human milk expressed by mothers who have been lactating for >1 year has significantly increased fat and energy contents, compared with milk expressed by women who have been lactating for shorter periods. During prolonged lactation, the fat energy contribution of breast milk to the infant diet might be significant."
      -- Mandel 2005

    * "Breast milk continues to provide substantial amounts of key nutrients well beyond the first year of life, especially protein, fat, and most vitamins."
      -- Dewey 2001

    * In the second year (12-23 months), 448 mL of breastmilk provides:
          o 29% of energy requirements
          o 43% of protein requirements
          o 36% of calcium requirements
          o 75% of vitamin A requirements
          o 76% of folate requirements
          o 94% of vitamin B12 requirements
          o 60% of vitamin C requirements
      -- Dewey 2001

    * Studies done in rural Bangladesh have shown that breastmilk continues to be an important source of vitamin A in the second and third year of life.
      -- Persson 1998

LOL sorry for all that  The site called kellymom.com has sooooo much info for breastfeeding moms and people that just want to educate themselves properly.

people who think anything about breastfeeding children, especially toddlers should really read up on it. just because its not common doesn't make it wrong.


----------



## Disney_Mom333

WDWFWfan said:


> Not sure that I follow the logic here. I was in India a couple of years ago and people would often squat on the side of a busy public road to defecate.  Based on your statements that wouldn't bother you at all, because you could always walk around with your eyes closed??? Be careful though...you might just step in the "evidence."
> 
> Based on the "don't look" policy, then public nudity of any kind should be allowed as well. Sorry...I'm not buying that.
> 
> If you are in public with me or my kids, kept it covered please.  If you enjoy exposing yourself in public, then go to a nudist colony where that kind of behavior is encouraged.



how do you not follow the logic?

Im feeding my child. You wouldn't see anything, if you weren't looking. and if you see something, its not on purpose, Im the embarrassed one. 

Go about your business. And don't keep staring. If you don't look you won't see anything. 

Taking a poop and feeding my kid is completely different. BUT if thats what they are doing around me, I def wouldn't be looking. 

I don't enjoy exposing myself in public, but nothing makes me happier then feeding my baby when he's hungry


----------



## DisneyMomm

Disney_Mom333 said:


> totally agree about the first part, the second part, not so much. The academy of breastfeeding medicine says They recommend breastfeeding until the age two, its not even called extended breastfeeding until after the age of two. The reason he wanted it after dinner is b/c he's not an infant, they arent eating every 2-3 hours like a baby, its for milk. Its their drink. Now if she was drinking cows milk and breast milk, Im not sure of the point there.
> 
> *  The American Academy of Family Physicians notes that children weaned before two years of age are at increased risk of illness (AAFP 2001).
> 
> * Nursing toddlers between the ages of 16 and 30 months have been found to have fewer illnesses and illnesses of shorter duration than their non-nursing peers (Gulick 1986).
> 
> * "Antibodies are abundant in human milk throughout lactation" (Nutrition During Lactation 1991; p. 134). In fact, some of the immune factors in breastmilk increase in concentration during the second year and also during the weaning process. (Goldman 1983, Goldman & Goldblum 1983, Institute of Medicine 1991).
> 
> * Per the World Health Organization, "a modest increase in breastfeeding rates could prevent up to 10% of all deaths of children under five: Breastfeeding plays an essential and sometimes underestimated role in the treatment and prevention of childhood illness." [emphasis added]
> 
> *  Although there has been little research done on children who breastfeed beyond the age of two, the available information indicates that breastfeeding continues to be a valuable source of nutrition and disease protection for as long as breastfeeding continues.
> 
> * "Human milk expressed by mothers who have been lactating for >1 year has significantly increased fat and energy contents, compared with milk expressed by women who have been lactating for shorter periods. During prolonged lactation, the fat energy contribution of breast milk to the infant diet might be significant."
> -- Mandel 2005
> 
> * "Breast milk continues to provide substantial amounts of key nutrients well beyond the first year of life, especially protein, fat, and most vitamins."
> -- Dewey 2001
> 
> * In the second year (12-23 months), 448 mL of breastmilk provides:
> o 29% of energy requirements
> o 43% of protein requirements
> o 36% of calcium requirements
> o 75% of vitamin A requirements
> o 76% of folate requirements
> o 94% of vitamin B12 requirements
> o 60% of vitamin C requirements
> -- Dewey 2001
> 
> * Studies done in rural Bangladesh have shown that breastmilk continues to be an important source of vitamin A in the second and third year of life.
> -- Persson 1998
> 
> LOL sorry for all that  The site called kellymom.com has sooooo much info for breastfeeding moms and people that just want to educate themselves properly.
> 
> people who think anything about breastfeeding children, especially toddlers should really read up on it. just because its not common doesn't make it wrong.



I agree with you about toddlers to a certain extent. I'm fully educated on the benefits of a child breastfeeding to an older age... my family member made sure to always drill it into me  And I'm am completely supportive of anyone who wants to breastfeed for as long as the want to. I think my issue is more with it being used as a pacifier as my family member did, in public. I'm really really really on the fence when it comes to that. I don't think breastfeeding a toddler in public is wrong, but based on what I witnessed with my family member it just seemed a little over the top. I really felt uncomfortable with the fact that if the child fell over and scrapped her knee at the park, a breast was already being taken out as she was picking her up to use as comfort. To me that just goes beyond what I would do in public under the right to breastfeed.  Although I fully support breastfeeding in public when the child is relying on that as their source of food,  I guess I feel that when it's not necessary for the child to latch on right there or they'll go hungry, then maybe that's when I start swaying in the direction that some more discretion might be called for. I think that a 2 year old will not be too deprived if when they are finished eating from their plate, and drinking an apple juice with that, they don't also breastfeed right there in the restaurant. I know that trying to have a conversation with someone who has a 2 year old laying there playing around with her breast is very uncomfortable for me. My personal experience with being around a toddler who is breastfed is that they tend not to stay latched on like an infant who is actually hungry. It's not that I'm so shocked at the site of a breast, it's the fact that I'm at dinner, in a restaurant, and it's just hanging out there like a serve yourself buffet. Maybe that's just me


----------



## Disney_Mom333

disneymomm said:


> i'm fully educated on the benefits of a child breastfeeding to an older age... My family member made sure to always drill it into me



lol


----------



## hffmnheidi

Thing I don't want to see/hear at Disney...people who walk up to a popular restaurant, like CRT or Le Cellier, and can't get a table and stand in the waiting areas and complain loudly about it.  

If you wanted to eat at some of these places, you should have made your ADRs early.  Sometimes, you can get lucky and get a table, but that is pretty rare in all our Disney experiences.  When we've called to make payments or book a trip, the rep always reminds us to make our dining reservations early and lets us know the date we need to call if we want to eat at some of the most popular restaurants.


----------



## lilosurf11

The last time I was at WDW, it poured and I had a crappy umbrella. But it's worth looking slightly dorky to get a poncho. Oh yes, and when it does pour, don't forget to bring some extra clothing, in case you do get soaked.


----------



## ILoveMyGirls

not that i have a mug from three years ago but if Disney allows it what difference does it make?



jkstewart1800 said:


> I'll mention one: Do not bring your mug from 3 years ago and fill up at the fountains.


----------



## ILoveMyGirls

of course it is natural to breast feed. the issue with people is, is the women that show their breast in public without covering it up. i don't have a problem with women breast feeding at all but it is inappropriate for a woman to let everyone see her breast while she is breast feeding, I believe that is the real issue. 



mitchfishguard said:


> got as far as page 32 and cant wait any longer.  breast-feeding.  i cant grasp in any way how someone can have an opinion on what comes so naturally to a mother and daughter would be offensive. if the woman is not related to you, or known to you, why are you commenting?  offensive, i hear you say.  im more concerned about YOUR issues and why anybody takes the time to post about something which has nothing to do with you whatsoever. im a 46 year old welshman from the valleys where male chauvinism is king and i can assure you that i find breast-feeding a subject on which i have no right to disagree with.  for all you public breast-feeders, long may you continue. by the way, i have 3 breast-fed grown-up children and it was my wife who decided this was the natural way to go.  im still shaking my head in disbelief that somebody actually is against something that doesnt concern them.        amazing


----------



## ILoveMyGirls

i've never stood there and been loud or anything but before i found out that you had to make reservations way in advance i had no clue that there would be no tables when we asked if there were any tables avail. we just move on and find something else.



hffmnheidi said:


> Thing I don't want to see/hear at Disney...people who walk up to a popular restaurant, like CRT or Le Cellier, and can't get a table and stand in the waiting areas and complain loudly about it.
> 
> If you wanted to eat at some of these places, you should have made your ADRs early.  Sometimes, you can get lucky and get a table, but that is pretty rare in all our Disney experiences.  When we've called to make payments or book a trip, the rep always reminds us to make our dining reservations early and lets us know the date we need to call if we want to eat at some of the most popular restaurants.


----------



## ILoveMyGirls

given that my husband and i had to adopt and could not have children did not take away my love for disney. given this, if i saw the Belle story reading, although i never have, since i love Belle, i would have loved to hear the story read. 

Disney is for everyone who love the magic of Disney.



hffmnheidi said:


> That might be odd to you, but not to others.  Why shouldn't I do something that looks/sounds like fun because someone else thinks it's odd?  If I paid my money for park admission-that says that I can do/participate in everything available within the park.  So what, if I don't have kids and want to see Belle?  If I want to spend my time there, it's my time to spend.
> 
> I certainly wouldn't tell someone else what was appropriate to do for themselves.  So why do we impose our own views on those at Disney with or without children?  Would you tell a parent in your hometown that it wasn't appropriate for them to keep a close eye on their child at a local playground and turn around and tell them to let their child go off on a playground just because it's Disney?  As safe as we think Disney is and tries to be, there's always going to be that possibility even at the happiest place.
> 
> My nephew is 8 and when I take him to the zoo or the park, my eyes are glued to him.  I never let him out of my sight because you just never know what could happen.  You just don't know anymore.


----------



## ILoveMyGirls

i've got to chime in on this since i am handicapped. there should be designated areas for handicapped people to sit in. if i am late to something it is because of all i have to go thru to get to the place due to being in chronic pain.

given that you are a church goer and volunteer as an usher, you should have a more gentle heart about this if you are a Christian. 

back in the day, people would naturally render their seat to a handicapped person, an elderly person, or a pregnant woman.

your post, even coming from an usher at a church, is really disheartning.



SpacedOut said:


> I'm sorry, but as a church usher for 14 years, I have to weigh in on this...
> 
> If you show up for a 4:30 mass at 4:30 and there are no seats, then I'm sorry if you are handicapped, a family with small children, etc., but there are NO SEATS.  I will do my best to accommodate you, but I will not ask someone to get up so that you can sit.  If you want to get a seat, get there earlier.
> 
> Having said that, we usually save the last row for the ushers, but if a family with small children shows up or a family with an elderly member arrives, I routinely as a matter of courtesy give them my seat.  They need to sit more than I do and I can certainly stand. I can voluntarily do that, but I don't expect anyone who already has a seat to give theirs up.
> 
> The point is, I can only control what I do. If you see a parent and a child outside who might like to sit, then you are certainly welcome to give them yours and I encourage you to do so, but it is not expected that you do.
> 
> If you give magic, it often returns to you many times over...
> 
> </SOAPBOX>


----------



## MajorThomasina

purvislets said:


> We tried telling the lifeguard on duty, but she couldn't do anything about it since she had to watch the main pool slide and couldn't leave her post.
> 
> So, parents, please explain to your teens/preteens that if an area is designated for a certain height and under, and they are taller than what is posted, that they shouldn't go in there and play.  Otherwise someone else has to spend their entire vacation trying to parent your children.



This post may be a little old, but I would just like to point something out.

You do *NOT* need to parent these pre/teens! As a lifeguard for three summers, it is our responsibility to keep everyone safe, and make sure they follow the rules. This truly disappoints and embarrasses me! While it is true that she couldn't leave her stand, she can very well blow her whistle to call her manager to take care of you. We have all sorts of whistle signals to notify management what we are doing (type 1 or 2 emergency, getting someone's attention, wanting THEIR attention, etc). This lifeguard was probably just lazy or too scared to call her manager (they do get onto us about whistling for them, but I really couldn't care less when it comes to guest safety and/or comfort, I take care of a guest no matter how small the problem is).

So anyone else who runs into a lifeguard who can't really "do anything" about it, those are lazy lifeguards. I'm not asking you to make a scene, but do tell them you want to speak to a manager. If they point you in another direction, notify the management that they did exactly that! They are *NOT* supposed to do that!


----------



## mfd25wife

Please please please don't leave your toddler unattended on the changing table in the bathroom while you walk around the corner to get something or whatever.   I was so scared for that child. What caught my eye was a totally unattended child in a diaper standing up on one of those tables. His mother was not even where I could tell who she was. Just as I get across the room to him to make sure he didn't fall on the tile floor, she walked around the corner. I was across the room, and beat her there. And then she yelled at him for standing up.


----------



## DisneyMomm

ILoveMyGirls said:


> of course it is natural to breast feed. the issue with people is, is the women that show their breast in public without covering it up. i don't have a problem with women breast feeding at all but it is inappropriate for a woman to let everyone see her breast while she is breast feeding, I believe that is the real issue.


Yes... this is exactly right. I will be considerate of a breastfeeding mother who is being reasonably discreet, and I will try my hardest to avoid looking in her direction so that she or I am not embarrased. But a breastfeeding mother must also be considerate to those around her. She has the right to do it, but she still has a social responsibility to not put people in an awkward position. I will not stare, but her breast should not be so visible that I have to completely avoid looking anywhere near her direction. If I'm enjoying my dinner at a Disney restaurant, and a mother is sitting at the table directly infront of me with her breast hanging out, I shouldn't have to eat my dinner never looking up. Then that's just as disrespectful to me as it would be for me to say she shouldn't be breastfeeding. My family member would be standing there talking to someone, and with no warning what so ever would take out her breast right infront of them and latch the baby on. When we tried to tell her that this was a little inappropriate, she was so set on the fact that she had the right to breastfeed in public, that she just didn't get the fact that it should still be done with some class and respect for others. It's a respect that people on both sides of the fence should have for eachother.


----------



## LockShockBarrel

I think what everyone is trying to say regarding the breast feeding issue is regardless if you think breastfeeding in public is right or wrong, there needs to be a mutual respect. The mother should respect other people who may be more modest or reserved and not care to see everything, while everyone else should respect that a mother may be comfortable bearing more than what they may be used to.


----------



## mrodgers

I have a question.  Why do people use ponchos?

Really, it was 100+ freakin degrees.  EVERYONE looked like they just climbed out of the pool with their clothes on because of sweating.  Yet the minute it started raining, everyone was walking around with ponchos on.

Is getting wet from rain really that much of an issue when you are already soaking wet from sweat?  Does it feel better to be disgustingly sweaty, yet feel horrible to be wet from the rain?

The rain felt fantastic.  It cooled us off and rinsed the sweat off us.

There's my "what not to do", don't bother with ponchos when it's 100 degrees out.  You're not going to melt, and you may just find it refreshing.


----------



## mfd25wife

mrodgers said:


> I have a question.  Why do people use ponchos?
> 
> Really, it was 100+ freakin degrees.  EVERYONE looked like they just climbed out of the pool with their clothes on because of sweating.  Yet the minute it started raining, everyone was walking around with ponchos on.
> 
> Is getting wet from rain really that much of an issue when you are already soaking wet from sweat?  Does it feel better to be disgustingly sweaty, yet feel horrible to be wet from the rain?
> 
> The rain felt fantastic.  It cooled us off and rinsed the sweat off us.
> 
> There's my "what not to do", don't bother with ponchos when it's 100 degrees out.  You're not going to melt, and you may just find it refreshing.



Some of us do it because we have iphones, digital cameras, etc. that don't handle the rain so well. DH didn't use one, but I did and kept all the electronics under the poncho.


----------



## maxiesmom

ILoveMyGirls said:


> not that i have a mug from three years ago but if Disney allows it what difference does it make?



Disney doesn't allow it.  They have signs posted saying mugs are only good during the trip in which they are purchased.  Some people just choose to ignore the sign.  It is pretty sad that Disney can't rely on their guests to be honorable.


----------



## BeadyLady

I concur, mugs are for the present trip; otherwise the prices have to go up for the others that are paying.  Come on!​


----------



## ILoveMyGirls

I haven't been to Disney as often as many of you have, I don't think I knew the mugs were refillable at all. lol. Next time we go and get one, now I know I can get refills 



maxiesmom said:


> Disney doesn't allow it.  They have signs posted saying mugs are only good during the trip in which they are purchased.  Some people just choose to ignore the sign.  It is pretty sad that Disney can't rely on their guests to be honorable.


----------



## tinks_1989

mrodgers said:


> I have a question.  Why do people use ponchos?
> 
> Really, it was 100+ freakin degrees.  EVERYONE looked like they just climbed out of the pool with their clothes on because of sweating.  Yet the minute it started raining, everyone was walking around with ponchos on.
> 
> Is getting wet from rain really that much of an issue when you are already soaking wet from sweat?  Does it feel better to be disgustingly sweaty, yet feel horrible to be wet from the rain?
> 
> The rain felt fantastic.  It cooled us off and rinsed the sweat off us.
> 
> There's my "what not to do", don't bother with ponchos when it's 100 degrees out.  You're not going to melt, and you may just find it refreshing.



why do people wear ponchos on water rides if you dont want to get wet dont go on a water ride


----------



## ILoveMyGirls

not all people go on the rides where they get wet. i don't, i am handicapped so i would wear a poncho as i don't want to be soaked.



tinks_1989 said:


> why do people wear ponchos on water rides if you dont want to get wet dont go on a water ride


----------



## chinchiller

mrodgers said:


> There's my "what not to do", don't bother with ponchos when it's 100 degrees out.  You're not going to melt, and you may just find it refreshing.



I hate ponchos in general. Even if the weather is cool, they still stick to your skin, make you sweat, and they're a pain to store when they're wet.

When my husband and I went last year, and it poured all day every day we were there, we used ponchos for the first day and a half and then switched to umbrellas. It was so much more refreshing to have air moving around us and we could just stick the umbrella in our hip clip when we needed to put it away. Another bonus is that the umbrellas kept people from crawling all over us after fireworks, parades, and ride exits, which is a major plus for me due to my claustrophobia (a double plus because constricting ponchos can set off a panic attack too).

The only downside was that most everyone else uses ponchos and they don't take them off before getting on rides, which means the seats are wet. I can handle my bum being a bit damp though for the freedom that comes from not using ponchos.


----------



## ratlenhum

mrodgers said:


> I have a question.  Why do people use ponchos?
> 
> Really, it was 100+ freakin degrees.  EVERYONE looked like they just climbed out of the pool with their clothes on because of sweating.  Yet the minute it started raining, everyone was walking around with ponchos on.



I find it hilarious when you're at the water park and it starts to rain people run for cover!!  If there is lightning and it's unsafe, they will tell you to get out of the water, but otherwise you can stay in. Why do people run and cover up when it rains at a water park??  I don't get it!


----------



## tinks_1989

ILoveMyGirls said:


> not all people go on the rides where they get wet. i don't, i am handicapped so i would wear a poncho as i don't want to be soaked.



the whole concept of a water ride is to get wet though if I didn't want to get wet or soaked I just wouldn't ride 



chinchiller said:


> I hate ponchos in general. Even if the weather is cool, they still stick to your skin, make you sweat, and they're a pain to store when they're wet.
> 
> When my husband and I went last year, and it poured all day every day we were there, we used ponchos for the first day and a half and then switched to umbrellas. It was so much more refreshing to have air moving around us and we could just stick the umbrella in our hip clip when we needed to put it away. Another bonus is that the umbrellas kept people from crawling all over us after fireworks, parades, and ride exits, which is a major plus for me due to my claustrophobia (a double plus because constricting ponchos can set off a panic attack too).
> 
> The only downside was that most everyone else uses ponchos and they don't take them off before getting on rides, which means the seats are wet. I can handle my bum being a bit damp though for the freedom that comes from not using ponchos.





ratlenhum said:


> I find it hilarious when you're at the water park and it starts to rain people run for cover!!  If there is lightning and it's unsafe, they will tell you to get out of the water, but otherwise you can stay in. Why do people run and cover up when it rains at a water park??  I don't get it!


----------



## Emagine

> the whole concept of a water ride is to get wet though if I didn't want to get wet or soaked I just wouldn't ride




My son and I wear them. He would be embarrassed if I said this but here is why. As stated earlier in this thread about strollers verses big kids he has Autism with sensory issues (among Anxiety etc) Now he loves the thrill of the rides but does not like the feel of his clothing soaked to the bone. He wants who rides with him to be like him because no one else is. It helps to feel comfy and some what normal. So not always the the concept is to get wet, sometimes the idea in a childs mind is the thrill of the ride with out the lingering effect of wet undies after wards. 

To each is own, please respect.


----------



## jbcheerchick93

DisneyDorkORama said:


> what NOT to do?
> 
> If you go to Animal Kingdom with young children DO NOT DO the It's a bugs life 3-D movie, if you do your kids wont want to ride anything else for the rest of the day. We learned this the hard way...





Brit_Jude said:


> You made me laugh - *my now 16 year old Niece will still not go to a 3D or 4D anything after we took her to this show when she was 7*.  We and she can laugh about it now but yes it has scared her and when we returned last year she and I had a lovely walk around the Tree of Life while the others went in.  I think if we had taken her to Muppet 3D first it might have been different but none of us had been to Bugs Life so did not know what to expect.



THIS IS ME! well its not _me_ exactly but i have the same problem. went on it when i was little and i do not like to go on it ever ever ever again.



rhazz said:


> Good riddance Ms. Small Mindedperson!!!







Trinity524 said:


> Please do not have a meltdown when your family does not want to follow all your disney advice.  This is for me.



this is what happened to my mom when she first went with my dads family. she had all of the days planned out but they jsut wanted to go with the flow (i was about 1 and 1/2 at the time so i dont remember) but on the second day they decided to "try out" her routine and since then its been my mom's way the whole way 



scarlet_ibis said:


> It's not about my child.  It's about the crowd of children waiting at the rope.
> 
> Maybe it's a regional thing, too.  Around here, parents don't sit with kids at story time starting around age 3 or 4.  The library has a storytime room and you drop the kids off.  The very idea of having to sit there with your child, unless the child has an attachment issue, is strange to begin with.  And if you want to watch, there are plenty of spaces to stand around the outside of Belle's storytime.



i dont know where in pa you're from, but where i am in pa parents are with their children at all times even if its just a story time they stay nearby ESPECIALLY if the child/children is/are under the age of 5. but at disney world i expect parents to be with their kids at all times, why wouldnt you want to experience this _with_ them? im 16 and i still prefer my parents to be with me wherever i go in disney. you just never know these days 



ratlenhum said:


> I'm going to go to Story Time with Belle and breastfeed while I smoke with Betty and Boop hanging out, as I chomp on a Turkey Leg.  And when I'm done I'll leave my garbage and cigarette butt on the seat.  And I won't wear deodorant that day. On my way out I'm going to spit on the ground a few times. Make sure you're behind me to get a good view of my chubb flubb because I'll surely be wearing ill fitting shorts and a shirt that doesn't cover all my rolling love handles.  If you see me, be sure to say hi!



   i nearly cried reading this. too funny!


----------



## jbcheerchick93

p.s. what not to do at disney

please *do not*
-let you small kids run around and they be surprised when you cannot find them
-ask someone to take your picture if you are not ready for it to be taken, and then take up forty minutes of my time trying to get arranged
-steal from the disney stores 
-leave your messes for everyone else to clean up, even when at a sit down dinner, consolidating your dishes makes it easier for the people cleaning up
-expect everything to go right
-DO NOT forget to nap and reapply every day!

*DO* try to
-go to the front of the monorail and ask if you can sit there, its so fun to see the train moving from the front
-relax for at least two hours every day. you will be grateful the days following
-schedule one day in the middle of the week to relax at the hotel all day
-go to downtown disney at night to shop for some things to bring home
-but some disney shirts before you go to disney, they will be much cheaper here!


----------



## bdoyledimou

To those of you who find a nursing mother obscene, and/or claim it illegal, i hereby present a very legal, Jack Nicholson eating his lunch.






If that is allowed, then i see no problem with a mother nursing her child.

And to keep with the thread theme, Please don't be Jack Nicholson Topless eating your lunch in the parks.


----------



## DisneyMomm

bdoyledimou said:


> To those of you who find a nursing mother obscene, and/or claim it illegal, i hereby present a very legal, Jack Nicholson eating his lunch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that is allowed, then i see no problem with a mother nursing her child.
> 
> And to keep with the thread theme, Please don't be Jack Nicholson Topless eating your lunch in the parks.


----------



## livndisney

Emagine said:


> My son and I wear them. He would be embarrassed if I said this but here is why. As stated earlier in this thread about strollers verses big kids he has Autism with sensory issues (among Anxiety etc) Now he loves the thrill of the rides but does not like the feel of his clothing soaked to the bone. He wants who rides with him to be like him because no one else is. It helps to feel comfy and some what normal. So not always the the concept is to get wet, sometimes the idea in a childs mind is the thrill of the ride with out the lingering effect of wet undies after wards.
> 
> To each is own, please respect.



Makes perfect sense to me


----------



## livndisney

bdoyledimou said:


> To those of you who find a nursing mother obscene, and/or claim it illegal, i hereby present a very legal, Jack Nicholson eating his lunch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that is allowed, then i see no problem with a mother nursing her child.
> 
> And to keep with the thread theme, Please don't be Jack Nicholson Topless eating your lunch in the parks.



Sorry Jack-It is not allowed at WDW. When a CM sees a guest without a shirt, they will ask them to but the shirt back on. Same thing with barefeet. Cm's will approach and ask you to put your shoes back on.


----------



## livndisney

jbcheerchick93 said:


> p.s. what not to do at disney
> 
> please *do not*
> -let you small kids run around and they be surprised when you cannot find them
> -ask someone to take your picture if you are not ready for it to be taken, and then take up forty minutes of my time trying to get arranged
> -steal from the disney stores
> -leave your messes for everyone else to clean up, even when at a sit down dinner, consolidating your dishes makes it easier for the people cleaning up
> -expect everything to go right
> -DO NOT forget to nap and reapply every day!
> 
> *DO* try to
> -go to the front of the monorail and ask if you can sit there, its so fun to see the train moving from the front
> -relax for at least two hours every day. you will be grateful the days following
> -schedule one day in the middle of the week to relax at the hotel all day
> -go to downtown disney at night to shop for some things to bring home
> -but some disney shirts before you go to disney, they will be much cheaper here!



Since the accident last summer guests are no longer allowed in the front car of the monorail.


As far as what NOT to do at WDW-don't argue with the CM when they tell you guests are not allowed in the front car and don't make comments about the CM who passed.  You are speaking with his friends and co workers.  Please be respectful.


----------



## katiebelle21

My tip is a little different.  One thing that my husband and I make it a point NOT to do at the parks is use our cell phones.  It is nice just to be able to escape the outside world and truly lose yourself in the experience.


----------



## SpacedOut

ILoveMyGirls said:


> i've got to chime in on this since i am handicapped. there should be designated areas for handicapped people to sit in. if i am late to something it is because of all i have to go thru to get to the place due to being in chronic pain.
> 
> given that you are a church goer and volunteer as an usher, you should have a more gentle heart about this if you are a Christian.
> 
> back in the day, people would naturally render their seat to a handicapped person, an elderly person, or a pregnant woman.
> 
> your post, even coming from an usher at a church, is really disheartning.



Thank you for your response! I did mention in my post that I would "do my best to accommodate" anyone who is handicapped. In my duties, I always set up extra chairs in the back for such people and save the handicapped space in back for those people in need of such assistance. I will do everything I can to help, but at some point, there are no more chairs and no more seats and no more space...

And as a Christian, it is not my place to judge one person or his/her handicap over another. All I can go by is who shows up first...

I hope that clears up your misconception...


----------



## roscoepc1

We rented a stroller for our (big) 7 yr old last year. Why? She had someone stomp on, then scrape her foot along the bottom of the pool under theirs at the resort the night before.

And amen on the comments and dirty looks breaking the hearts of kids-w/-special-needs' parents....you *DON'T* know, you have *NO IDEA*, and you have *NO RIGHT* to comment! We didn't stand in line yelling "Yes, please!" to God when the babies w/ Special Needs were handed out. We love our kids just the same as you do, and sometimes (due to the hard road) even *MORE*!

My son w/ special needs passed away 04/08/08....the last trip we took with him as part of our family is one of our most dearly held memories...in SPITE of all those nasty looks and stupid comments.

I am, and always was, *DELIGHTED* to offer a simple explanation, especially if an innocent child asked a question about my son. *IF* it's asked politely. I *NEVER* minded being approached. If you don't know, go over to the family and gently and politely ask why their child needs a wheelchair/stroller/etc (*NOT* "What's wrong with _HIM_?" in a snotty tone) . Then wish them a wonderful holiday, and help them maneuver through the crowd etc if possible.


----------



## livndisney

roscoepc1 said:


> We rented a stroller for our (big) 7 yr old last year. Why? She had someone stomp on, then scrape her foot along the bottom of the pool under theirs at the resort the night before.
> 
> And amen on the comments and dirty looks breaking the hearts of kids-w/-special-needs' parents....you *DON'T* know, you have *NO IDEA*, and you have *NO RIGHT* to comment! We didn't stand in line yelling "Yes, please!" to God when the babies w/ Special Needs were handed out. We love our kids just the same as you do, and sometimes (due to the hard road) even *MORE*!
> 
> My son w/ special needs passed away 04/08/08....the last trip we took with him as part of our family is one of our most dearly held memories...in SPITE of all those nasty looks and stupid comments.
> 
> I am, and always was, *DELIGHTED* to offer a simple explanation, especially if an innocent child asked a question about my son. *IF* it's asked politely. I *NEVER* minded being approached. If you don't know, go over to the family and gently and politely ask why their child needs a wheelchair/stroller/etc (*NOT* "What's wrong with _HIM_?" in a snotty tone) . Then wish them a wonderful holiday, and help them maneuver through the crowd etc if possible.



Just wanted to offer , I sorry for the loss of your son. I know you do treasure those memories of his trip.  I was just able to help a family make some memories before the passing of their child. I was blessed to be a small part of the magic.


----------



## roscoepc1

livndisney said:


> Just wanted to offer , I sorry for the loss of your son. I know you do treasure those memories of his trip.  I was just able to help a family make some memories before the passing of their child. I was blessed to be a small part of the magic.



God bless you. They will remember you forever! And thank you. I have good days and bad days, but they're all alike in one way. I miss him with every breath I take.


----------



## fraservalleymom

LovesTimone said:


> When reading all the wonderful ideas and information on the board.I know each of us has seen something or witnessed something that you could not believe that someone would do at Disney or in public. So I was thinking about sharing those moments.
> Please remember to use only disney friendly terms. This is for fun.
> 
> Well here's mine " What not to do at Disney" - .
> My DH, DD, DD-Bff, DBL, DN, and myself where at typhoon lagoon and this woman was playing with her children as they came off the slide near the wave pool. No problem there, My husband and I were being lounge chair lizards and noticed a group of men, young men and boys intently watching the slide, I said to my husband I wonder what they are watching, well about that time she gave us a "rear end" view  the string that covered her "rear end" was about the size of a thread.( very south beach)  First let me say that she had a very nice shape, and did look great in the suit. But the show that she was putting on was really not family oriented. I know that everyone has the right to wear whatever, but it should be appropriate. The lady next to me looked up to see what we were talking about and found her DH and 2 sons staring. Needless to say she was not happy. The crowd of men was so noticeable that one of the CM came over and asked what was going on? The poor young girl turn about 3 shades of red, she walked off then about 2 minutes later a other CM came out and spoke to her and she went and put on some bottoms.


a


----------



## minniejack

redandblue said:


> I agree with you Scarlett.  It is a little odd for an adult with no children to sit there and listen to story time with Belle.  I understand parents wanting to see their kids reactions and let's face it I am not going to leave my kid alone in Disney World, but I think Disney has gotten a little too big.  I personally think they need to expand in many areas.  They are going to start losing business as a lot of people won't go because they just don't want to deal with the crowds.



Maybe the adult by herself was me several years ago.  I went to get some ice cream for my kids came back and no DH...asked my little ones, about 4 and 6, where was daddy?  He was on stage as the Beast.


----------



## Chloesmom

I just got back yesterday and the main thing I saw that freaked me out was people eating at buffet lines. Cant you wait to nibble til you get to your table? I saw time and time again people eating bits of meat or bread with thier fingers and then using the spoons to get more food... Yeah I realize people are eating with thier hands at the tables and then going back up and touching the spoons but I dont wanna see it. Out of sight out of mind I guess. 
Oh.. and another issues we had was kids not sittign down at restaurants. We repeatedly had tables near us with kids who would get up and roam or dance in the aisle. One little girl was twirling at CP and swung and hit my daughter ( we were seated across the aisle from them) and you bet I was all over that. I tried to ignore her lying on the floor and running around but when she made contact that was it. Did it help? Umm.. nope. She still roamed around. She also " joined" other people at thier tables when the characters came so I imagine she is in many pictured. Pooh actually kinda nudged her out of DDs pic with him and I had to take my hand and kind of shoo her away from Piglet. Her mom just sat there watching the whole time even after I said something to her about her daughter hitting my DD. Her older brother ( 12 or 13 I would say) threw a tantrum in the aisle at the end of our meal because his mom told him he had to try a clam. I have no idea why anyone would force a kid to eat a buffet clam anyway but his reaction was unreasonable. He started screaming " clams are for rich people" and threw himself to the floor. As we left we had to step over him becaus ehe was down there a good 3-4 minutes screaming about clams. On a side note she hit my dd so hard she had a bruise on her arm the next morning.
We found out from our wonderful server at Kouzzina that as a Disney employee they are not allowed to say anything to parents about kids behavior.. even if other patrons complain. I think this is crazy. In fact the way we found out was because there was a crazy kid there too who was literally running thru the place and kept bumping the host and waitresses. He finally bumped my DDs chair while she was mid drink and she ended up wearing her drink. I took it upon myself to walk over to the table and ask her to control her child. The mom got mad and actually left about 5 minutes later .. We actually got our meals free ( we were on the dining plan so they didnt charge us points) because my daughters clothes were soaked and the glass hit her lip and caused her lip to swell right away. My poor DD got pretty beat up this trip.. I felt so bad for her.


----------



## LockShockBarrel

Oh man Chloesmom, that really is just ridiculous. People need to stop relying on the people around them to babysit their kids. The whole "Well I'm on vacation too" thing doesn't fly with me. Being on vacation doesn't excuse you from the responsibility of caring for your kid. Some people will tell you that Disney is for kids and you should expect them to be rowdy or whathaveyou. Rowdy is one thing, completely misbehaving is another. I can even understand a kid bumping into someone, but when they're running around and do something like what happened with your little one, it's wrong, no 2 ways about it. 

Where I work, the general rule is you address the parent, not the child in the event they're really really misbehaving (something like destroying product, putting themselves in dangerous situations, etc) I don't think it's unreasonable for Disney to do the same thing. Doesn't it make much more sense to put in place some kind of basic rule system or empower the CM's to be more proactive about approaching parents rather than leave it to the guest to work out themselves and possibly end up with a big issue?

Years ago, we were at a restaurant, and my father was with us and had his guide dog. We kept the dog under the table as much as possible so he wasn't in the way of anyone, servers or customers, and to kind of minimize attention. At one point we hear a lot of jingling, and it was coming from the dog's leash and collar. My mom pokes her head under the table and lo and behold, there's a 6 year old (ish) boy sitting his merry butt on the ground next to the dog, petting him and unhooking his leash! I think most people by now know it's bad manners to pet a service dog, even if it appears they're not actively 'working'. His parents didn't even realize he was gone (they had 2 younger kids with them) and when asked to keep their kid with them and that he wasn't allowed to pet the dog their reply way "well it's a dog, what do you expect him to do?"


----------



## MajorThomasina

Chloesmom said:


> We found out from our wonderful server at Kouzzina that as a Disney employee they are not allowed to say anything to parents about kids behavior.. even if other patrons complain. I think this is crazy.



 I am truly shocked to hear of this. Is this Disney's lazy way to avoid lawsuits? Shame on them! They have bigger lawsuits heading their way should an injury (or even death!) occur because of poor parenting. I remember when I was younger, minding my own business at a grocery store with my mother. We were at the checkout line when I spotted a brother and sister around the same age messing with the ECVs. They actually figured out how to turn them on and ride around the store. The boy SLAMMED into me when the ECV got out of control and my mother THREW A FIT! She was literally screaming at the boy and his mother. I was alright and was just trying to pull my mom away from the store. She was so infuriated. The only comfort that I got from that event is that both the mother and brother (even the sister who had nothing to do with the accident) looked REALLY guilty and acknowledged the fact that they were not careful, nor being responsible.



LockShockBarrel said:


> Oh man Chloesmom, that really is just ridiculous. People need to stop relying on the people around them to babysit their kids. The whole "Well I'm on vacation too" thing doesn't fly with me. Being on vacation doesn't excuse you from the responsibility of caring for your kid. Some people will tell you that Disney is for kids and you should expect them to be rowdy or whathaveyou. Rowdy is one thing, completely misbehaving is another. I can even understand a kid bumping into someone, but when they're running around and do something like what happened with your little one, it's wrong, no 2 ways about it.
> 
> Where I work, the general rule is you address the parent, not the child in the event they're really really misbehaving (something like destroying product, putting themselves in dangerous situations, etc) I don't think it's unreasonable for Disney to do the same thing. Doesn't it make much more sense to put in place some kind of basic rule system or empower the CM's to be more proactive about approaching parents rather than leave it to the guest to work out themselves and possibly end up with a big issue?
> 
> Years ago, we were at a restaurant, and my father was with us and had his guide dog. We kept the dog under the table as much as possible so he wasn't in the way of anyone, servers or customers, and to kind of minimize attention. At one point we hear a lot of jingling, and it was coming from the dog's leash and collar. My mom pokes her head under the table and lo and behold, there's a 6 year old (ish) boy sitting his merry butt on the ground next to the dog, petting him and unhooking his leash! I think most people by now know it's bad manners to pet a service dog, even if it appears they're not actively 'working'. His parents didn't even realize he was gone (they had 2 younger kids with them) and when asked to keep their kid with them and that he wasn't allowed to pet the dog their reply way "well it's a dog, what do you expect him to do?"



ITA with your first and second paragraphs! It boggles my mind how many parents generally drop every responsibility they have attached with their kid. I honestly think that they pretend that they're not the parent or something! In the words of Hank Hill, "that's just asinine!!"

On the service dog, I agree with you, that was completely out of line what that boy did, especially his mother's response. But I was always curious, and I mean no offense. Why are you not allowed to pet a service dog? I never tried to interact with a police or service dog because that's what I was taught to do. However, no one really told me why. I refrain myself from even asking when I see a service animal "off duty".


----------



## DisneyMomm

MajorThomasina said:


> I am truly shocked to hear of this. Is this Disney's lazy way to avoid lawsuits? Shame on them! They have bigger lawsuits heading their way should an injury (or even death!) occur because of poor parenting. I remember when I was younger, minding my own business at a grocery store with my mother. We were at the checkout line when I spotted a brother and sister around the same age messing with the ECVs. They actually figured out how to turn them on and ride around the store. The boy SLAMMED into me when the ECV got out of control and my mother THREW A FIT! She was literally screaming at the boy and his mother. I was alright and was just trying to pull my mom away from the store. She was so infuriated. The only comfort that I got from that event is that both the mother and brother (even the sister who had nothing to do with the accident) looked REALLY guilty and acknowledged the fact that they were not careful, nor being responsible.
> 
> 
> 
> ITA with your first and second paragraphs! It boggles my mind how many parents generally drop every responsibility they have attached with their kid. I honestly think that they pretend that they're not the parent or something! In the words of Hank Hill, "that's just asinine!!"
> 
> On the service dog, I agree with you, that was completely out of line what that boy did, especially his mother's response. But I was always curious, and I mean no offense. Why are you not allowed to pet a service dog? I never tried to interact with a police or service dog because that's what I was taught to do. However, no one really told me why. I refrain myself from even asking when I see a service animal "off duty".


My mother has a friend who uses a service dog, and I don't know if there are any other reasons, but it is so they stay in "work mode" and are not distracted away from the needs of their owner. If they are wearing their harness they are working. If the owner has released the dog from working, then they'll usually allow them to be petted. This would only possibly happen in a setting that the owner is comfortable like a private party or somewhere they know. If your in a very public place, chances are the dog is not released from working. Even if the dog looks like he is not working , you still must ask, but that's the same with asking to pet anyone's dog. We've had our friend's service dog stay at our house and it hillarious because he's just a big goofy silly dog when he doesn't have the harness on, and then as soon as the harness goes on his whole demeanor changes. He becomes the most serious and focused dog I've ever seen. And then like a light switch, as soon as the harness comes of, he becomes a big lovable goof again and goes bounding off to be sociable with whoever will pet him. The training these dogs get to switch like that is absolutely remarkable.


----------



## mitsybella

LockShockBarrel said:


> Years ago, we were at a restaurant, and my father was with us and had his guide dog. We kept the dog under the table as much as possible so he wasn't in the way of anyone, servers or customers, and to kind of minimize attention. At one point we hear a lot of jingling, and it was coming from the dog's leash and collar. My mom pokes her head under the table and lo and behold, there's a 6 year old (ish) boy sitting his merry butt on the ground next to the dog, petting him and unhooking his leash! I think most people by now know it's bad manners to pet a service dog, even if it appears they're not actively 'working'. His parents didn't even realize he was gone (they had 2 younger kids with them) and when asked to keep their kid with them and that he wasn't allowed to pet the dog their reply way "well it's a dog, what do you expect him to do?"



I don't allow my children to pet any dog without asking, I would hate for something to happen and some dogs just dont like to be pet by strangers...


----------



## LockShockBarrel

PP is pretty much right. The way I learned it, with most service animals that come from actual service animal schools it goes like this (Just fyi I'm basing this off how Guiding Eyes for the Blind works/worked)

A puppy is born  and goes at a few months old to a puppy raiser. The puppy then pretty much becomes the puppy raisers world. They're house broken, taught basic commands (sit, down, stay) and socialized. They'll start wearing "blankets", which is that little jacket looking thing that will typically say something like "Guide Dog in Training" on it. The purpose of that jacket is not just to prove it's in training, or tell you what its in training for, but also to get them used to eventually wearing a harness. It's almost like being in uniform for them. They start to associate wearing the blanket or the harness with a work mentality. After their stay with the puppy raiser, they go back to school where they go into intense training, learning how to actually guide someone. This is where they learn stuff like stopping at curbs, when to ignore a command if it may put their future partner in danger, etc etc. At some point in this a visually impaired person will come to the school and start training how to use a dog (usually using a dog that's trained to listen to anyone). Once they get the basics down, they're matched with their own dog. GEB takes into consideration how fast you walk, how tall you are, even if you have mobility issues when pairing you with a dog. For instance if someone has a bad hip, they're not going to pair that person with a dog that likes to walk quickly. Once paired, the rest of the time is spent working with your dog, bonding, and learning how to really respond to each other. 

I know that's going a lot further than your question asked, but I figured I'd tell you to explain there's a TON of stuff that goes into training those dogs. When they're in that harness, they are totally switched into work mode. If a person with a guide dog were to be walking, and someone tried to pet it, that's an obvious distraction and could put the person at risk of getting hurt. A lot of people understand that, but when they see someone with a dog say at a restaurant where the dog isn't actively doing work, they assume it's ok to approach it. The way you have to think of it is the dog is still at work but on a break, he's not off the clock. I'll tell you with both our dogs, they knew the difference between being in that harness and being out of it. Our second one was very mellow in his harness, did his work and all, but man when that harness came off he was bouncing around like a moron, butt wiggling and tail knocking stuff off the table. 

Now as a disclaimer of sorts, I'll say this. I haven't been around a puppy in training in a long time, and GEB may do stuff differently now. My experience is really around fully trained dogs. Other schools may do things completely different than the one I'm familiar with. I also can't speak to schools that train any other kind of service animal (dogs for the deaf, mobility assistance etc). I've known people that won't let anyone touch their dog, some that will let someone like a handicap child pet their dog, or will let anyone pet their dog. It can really just be a matter of preference.

 I think the best thing to do is if you see a dog and it looks like its doing anything that could be considered work, ignore it. If it's at rest, you could politely ask the owner about them or if you could say hi to the dog. Most of the time, you'll probably be turned down, so please don't be angry if you are. While it may not seem bad if one person pets the dog in harness, over time the training will be broken and the dog will stop making that distinction between work and play. Also I'd like to stress that if you should ever approach someone with any type of service animal, address the person, not the animal.


----------



## minniejack

I think it all goes back to parents want to be friends with their kids and not parent and it happens everywhere not just on vaca.

Just yesterday, 2 little girls about 10 yrs olds kept pushing past me and my DD at TJ Maxx dept store in the dressing rooms and the aisles.  The last time it happened, the one said in a little fake voice "excuse me".  I then mumbled, I'm going to excuse you with my hand if you run into me again.

Then I heard one of them telling her mother that she was going to get someone in trouble.

While we were checking out, we heard that the manager was having to talk to one of the employees.  Yep, the mother had turned the dressing room clerk because she had yelled at her angels for running in and out of the MEN'S dressing room. 

I stayed to tell the manager of the behavior of the girls and that the employee did not deserve any type of punishment.  She said the employee would not get in trouble because she too had observed the girls.  I truly hope she wasn't just feeding me a line.


----------



## dr-momx4

Friendly Frog said:


> WOW!  I will be the first to admit that at first I was like  ...this lady appears to be having a melt down!
> 
> but...
> 
> I watched the video with the sound turned off... (TRY IT!)
> 
> Obnoxious horn aside, it appears that she is actually driving respectively!
> 
> Leaving WDW on an ECV in a crowd is more difficult that many people could imagine.  Adults and kids are CONSTANTLY stepping in front of you. Some are just not paying attention and some do it on purpose trying to rush ahead so they do not get stuck behind you.  (People will also force you over into the railroad tracks where the ECV can get stuck or tip over.)
> 
> I am going to stick my neck out here and say that it looks like maybe she was trying to follow that person in front of her on the ECV and not get cut off by the crowd?  I think maybe she  she was just tying to keep peoples attention so they would not step in front of her.  " Loud Pipes Save Lives"


checked out the video with the sound off and I agree she is following the ECV in front of her.  I also wholeheartedly agree concerning managing an EVC in a crowded park is very problematic. I am in a wheelchair from a spinal cord injury and have extreme difficulty with maneuvering in the crowds @ WDW. People stop suddenly right in front of you to check a map or figet with a bag etc. The ECV's and electric wheelchairs have a magnetic brake which has a delay in response to braking (you cannot stop on a dime) so no matter how quickly you respond to the change in pace to the folks ahead of you, one can still end up inadvertently hitting the person who stopped in front of them.  People are jumping in front of you to get in lines or across the lane etc,  I especially have little respect for folks who push-in+crush right in front of you during parades or fireworks obstructing your view when you have waited in the same spot for 20 minutes beforehand.  Then they put their kids up on their shoulders making it impossible for you to see from the 3 foot height that you are at.
I also had a horrible experience in MK Tiki Show. The CM sent my  assistant into the show and told me to take the outdoor elevator at the exit of the show to be at the same level. I got in shut the door and rode up all of 4 feet to take the ramp into the show.  Well, I could not open the gate on the other end, it was locked on the other side. The CM was no where to be found, my assistant was stuck in the Tiki Show and could not leave becasue the 'show' had already started. I kept yelling for some-one to release me from the tiny elevator. Hundreds of people passed by, some looked at me and kept walking!  Finally, the show let out and my assistant rescued me.  I went to locate the CM who left me stranded and he told me it was not his responsibility to make sure I got out of the elevator on the other side or unlock the release on the door.  Now everytime some-one mentions Tiki (which used to be my favorite), my stomach turns.


----------



## -DisneyFreak-

we were in blizzard beach and this guy was wearing a skin colored see through speedo it was sicking


----------



## MajorThomasina

LockShockBarrel said:


> I know that's going a lot further than your question asked, but I figured I'd tell you to explain there's a TON of stuff that goes into training those dogs.



Ah, no! I'm actually glad you went further, it was very interesting to read and I thank you!  As much as I love animals, I do indeed always address the owner. And I'll make sure they're not wearing any harness before I ask (if I get the courage to that is! )


----------



## LockShockBarrel

Good to hear MajorT, just remember too that not all service animals wear a harness, such as seizure alert dogs. Honestly I find the whole "address the owner and don't assume you can pet a dog" thing to work in any situation, even if it's just a pet, because as someone said, it may have been you, not all doggies are friendly.


----------



## LubsPoohBear

The things I can think of not to do at Disney are
1 rush. Breath enjoy
2 think you can get it done all in one trip . More reasons to go again
3 think something is going to go wrong  mind over matter.. If you dont think about it dont matter


----------



## OwlDisneyGirl

Wow, I almost killed my BlackBerry trying to read all 46 pages of this thread, but I did it!
Let me add one thing that has come up recently (though not at Disney, but I'm sure it will this summer!):
If you hear a child make a cough (a single one, it may repeat, but we're talking a throat clearing cough, not a hacking up a lung cough), don't turn around and give him/her a dirty look. My DS has Tourette Syndrome and one of his tics is a cough. A real simple, throat clearing cough. He's had it for more than 2 years now, but only in the past 3 months has he started to get mean/nasty looks for it.
The BF comments were all interesting. I don't wish to have my DS (6 yo) discussing "****ies" the rest of the day, but honestly, we're at WDW, if he can't find something to distract him after that, Disney isn't doing something right!
Ditto on blood sugar and insulin injections - DH will use all the discretion he can, but the heat can get to him and there are times we must check right then. He doesn't want anyone to notice what he's doing, so please let him be.
Oh, and I have to admit, I have been one of those people to take a pic of someone else's kid with a character. Here's why (and please know, I delete the pic, I don't want it): sometimes I can tell the lighting might be funny for my camera. Maybe it's shaded or we're inside with flourescent lighting and I'm not sure what setting will work on my camera the best. I test out a shot or two while the people in front of me are taking pics. This way I know what works and I can get the shot right without major shadows and you're not waiting on me to get my camera right. Sorry, I think in the past I've explained to the person ahead of me what I was doing, but I'm sure at times I forgot to do this. 
So, DO pick the couple of things important to each person, do those and have fun!
And, if you have 9pm ADR's with kids (as we do this trip), consider that a dessert/2nd dinner for the kids and feed them earlier in the evening! We've done this before and it works great.
Oh, and if you saw us playing with our camera at San Angel Inn for dinner 2 years ago, we waiting 50 minutes for our food. This kept our kids entertained and was some of the best pics we had from the trip!


----------



## BBQChick

growinupdisney said:


> Don't fight! I hate to see couples and parents fighting! It's WDW the happiest place on Earth! I always try to be in a good mood while i'm there and ignore certain things that would normally aggravate me while i'm in WDW.



I agree...and shamefully have to admit that i'm guilty of this one. My husband and I took our then 7 year old son to disney world over Christmas break. On Christmas day my husband was particularly upset because it was like 85 outside and back home it was snowing (he has some stupid love affair with cold weather). with each and every phone call from his parents and sibling giving him the snow update his mood got worse and worse until I couldn't ignore it. we ended up getting in an arguement at Epcot that ended with me shouting at him to go fly home to his mommy! Now we laugh about it, but i'm so sad that we did that not only vacation and in front of strangers but in front of our son... 
I promise our next trip to disney will much more drama free.


----------



## BBQChick

growinupdisney said:


> Don't fight! I hate to see couples and parents fighting! It's WDW the happiest place on Earth! I always try to be in a good mood while i'm there and ignore certain things that would normally aggravate me while i'm in WDW.



I agree...and shamefully have to admit that i'm guilty of this one. My husband and I took our then 7 year old son to disney world over Christmas break. On Christmas day my husband was particularly upset because it was like 85 outside and back home it was snowing (he has some stupid love affair with cold weather). with each and every phone call from his parents and sibling giving him the snow update his mood got worse and worse until I couldn't ignore it. we ended up getting in an arguement at Epcot that ended with me shouting at him to go fly home to his mommy! Now we laugh about it, but i'm so sad we did that not only while on vacation and in front of strangers but in front of our son... 
I promise our next trip to disney will much more drama free.


----------



## BBQChick

I totally agree, why isn't someone bottle feeding a baby gross to? If my baby is hungry then I feed her. I try to be discrete but I don't like eating with a blanket over my head why would she?


----------



## AlexandAndysMom

sissy_42 said:


> I second this. My nephew is 5 1/2 and has childhood arthritis. We did find this out a few months after we visited WDW tho. He has always complained about his legs hurting and he need them rubied. We assumed growing pains. We could not figure out why he was so extra cranky at WDW. Toward the end of our tip his mom realized his poor legs were very swollen. A few weeks ago he was diagnosed. So next time we go he will be 6, and yes we will have a stroller for him until if and when he out grows it.



Was he diagnosed with JRA (juvinile rheumatoid arthritis)?  My husband (34) was diagnosed when he was 9.  Just remember that he needs to keep moving.  It's the best thing for him.  When he's sore, he needs the break.  When it's not so bad, let him walk.  A little swelling in the FL heat is to be expected.  Listen to the doctors, and take the meds they give him exactly as prescribed to keep him as healthy as possible for as long as possible!  My DH LOVES Disney and the heat (it doesn't hurt as bad in the heat as in the cold!).  But, he takes it slow when he needs to and he rests when he needs to, you know?


----------



## BBQChick

It really gets my feathers ruffled when I plan my day out, get to a parade rout AT LEAST an hour early to ensure my kids and I can see, only to have someone try to shove thier kids in front of us seconds before the parade/show starts. 
Once at the MK a lady and her daughter were stumbling through the crowd (most of us were sitting) moments before a parade was set to start. as soon as she heard the music she plopper her kid down onto my sons feet and she sat on my feet! not in front of us but ON us!! I was seriously annoyed. I (as politely as possible) asked her to move. She gave me the stink eye but she did move.

I totally understand letting a small kid step in front of me to get a better view of the show but personaly as a parent I don't want to be seperated from my child in such a large of mob of people. It only takes a second for someone to snatch my child or for a child to accidently wander away.


----------



## DisneyMomm

Kids in strollers, even big kids, don't bother me at all. My DS was 5 on our last trip and we noticed how worn out and cranky he was at the end of the first 2 days. So from then on we brought the stroller and he was back to his old self. This year he's 7 and the rest of us are a lot bigger than him and can walk much farther and faster. We will definately be bringing the stroller for him again. He is not a big kid, infact one of the smallest in his class, so he won't stand out too much, but I really can't see why anyone has a problem with any age kid being in a stroller... I mean really... what's it to them.

I feel the same way about scooters. I never even noticed the people on scooters. Unless I desperately needed one and couldn't get one, it would never occur to me to even concern myself with whether or not the people using them actually needed them. I figure if they choose to use one, they must need it... who would try to get around the crowds in one of those just for kicks. 

For the most part, unless someone were to be specifically doing something to me or my family , or be causing harm to someone else, I don't notice too many other people and what they are doing at Disney. I'm too busy enjoyng myself with my family


----------



## PrincessMom4

I am a breastfeeding mom of 4 and nursed where ever and NO one ever noticed me feeding. Heck i even had people talk to me and then realize I was nursing. Well I saw one woman today who was "well endowed" (hope that is the correct term..lol) and she had a bathsuit on and just whipped it out. I mean I have absolutely NO problem with nursing anywhere, BUT I mean cover up the side of your breast. The baby only nurses from the front. I can totally understand not covering your baby in the heat. Makes total sense and I get it, BUT the rest of the world does NOT need to see everything else.


----------



## Chica650

troyer said:


> If you see someone pushing a stroller don't run up just to cut in front of them and just suddenly stop where you get the back of your foot hit.
> 
> Don't touch my kid because you think he is cute he is not in a little animal he is a little kid this acctually happened several times last year when we went.



To the stroller part, YES.  It's been 6 years since we've been and I STILL remember this being one of my biggest pet peeves.  You're strolling along, keeping a mindful eye out for people and people do NOT watch out for you.  They trip over the stroller, almost fall on your child's lap, or stop RIGHT in front of you and then wanna ***** when you run over their ankle...I did my due diligence by watching out for YOU, so YOU watch out for strollers.


----------



## PrincessMom4

One of my problems is that people lack patience or compassion for others. not saying this is everyone, but there are more and more people out there.  Here is agood case example, you take your child to see **whatever*** attraction/show and you don't know how the child will react. Let's say your kid starts to cry or scream and it doesn't get better, so as a mom I remove the child immediately from that situation. PLEASE PLEASE be patient.. I am not a magician it is going to take me a minute or so to get out of my seating area. I have had people give me dirty stares when I don't move like a wizard. I am removing my child quickly but I have 3 other kids in tow to remove as well. People need to remember we have also spent a lot of money on this vacation and don't want it "ruined". So remember to maybe lend a hand if someone has dropped something or looks like they need help.


----------



## A Mickeyfan

snarlingcoyote said:


> If I never again see a parent yelling at a child over some small, minor matter that boils down to the parent being tired and cranky and taking it out on the kid it will be too soon, but at Disney?  I think it should be a felony offense; heck, I think for that one thing we should bring back horsewhipping.



how would you know it was a small minor thing if you didn't hear the entire thing? You don't know what the child had been doing all along for that parent to be yelling at them for what you think is "minor"


----------



## A Mickeyfan

what not to do at Disney..........
hmmmm     Do not forget to bring your manners


----------



## perfectparanoia

A Mickeyfan said:


> how would you know it was a small minor thing if you didn't hear the entire thing? You don't know what the child had been doing all along for that parent to be yelling at them for what you think is "minor"



I agree. I get the stinkeye any time I reprimand my child anywhere in public. Guess what? If I am talking to them (I don't yell at them at home or while I am out) in a stern tone it is unlikely to be because I am tired or cranky. It is to prevent them from behaving in a worse manner later. 

If they misbehave at Disney World am I just supposed to let them continue? I think that you would probably frown upon that more.


----------



## simba20

perfectparanoia said:


> I agree. I get the stinkeye any time I reprimand my child anywhere in public. Guess what? If I am talking to them (I don't yell at them at home or while I am out) in a stern tone it is unlikely to be because I am tired or cranky. It is to prevent them from behaving in a worse manner later.
> 
> If they misbehave at Disney World am I just supposed to let them continue? I think that you would probably frown upon that more.



EXACTLY this!

I discipline my child very differently from what my husband does.  Most of the time, I am a soother and seek to find out wherr my husband and daughter are having conflict.  He's a LOUD VOICE, STERN LOOK, threaten with a spaking kinda guy (DD is 3).  However DD knows that if I break out into a stern voice then MOMMY MEANS BUSINESS and note that's a stern voice, not yelling, humiliating her, etc.....

And, to agree with the poster above, if we didn't do anything, then you'd complain about that too.


----------



## A Mickeyfan

perfectparanoia said:


> I agree. I get the stinkeye any time I reprimand my child anywhere in public. Guess what? If I am talking to them (I don't yell at them at home or while I am out) in a stern tone it is unlikely to be because I am tired or cranky. It is to prevent them from behaving in a worse manner later.
> 
> If they misbehave at Disney World am I just supposed to let them continue? I think that you would probably frown upon that more.



my point in a nut shell.. others should not be judging (or mis-judging) you by what you are saying to your child...   if you let them run a muck, there will be someone complaining about that (not to mention they can hurt themselves while doing it) .. you talk to them in a stern voice and right away some busy buddy thinks you are abusing your child and wants to turn you in.  It is a no win situation sometimes.


----------



## A Mickeyfan

Ok.. another what not to do at Disney...

do not listen in on what others are saying or doing, then misjudging them because you have not heard the entire story that has lead to what you have just over-heard or witnessed 
in other words, MYOB.. and enjoy *your* day


----------



## StarGazer99

tinkerbell198530 said:


> Don't smoke in non smoking areas



As a considerate smoker I actually don't like the smoke(coming from the cigarette) either so when you see a smoker in the smoking area with her hand held high dancing around trying to stay away from the smoke,  that would be me.


----------



## ~armywife~

i didn't manage to read the entire thread, but i read quite a bit of it, and, in my opinion  ...

do NOT worry so much about what others at WDW are doing or saying or wearing or showing.  the only things YOU can control are the ways YOU react to those situations and what kind of role model YOU are going to be.  if you are concerned about what your children might see or hear or come upon something that you think will affect them, then talk to them.  keep the communication lines open.


----------



## LuluLovesDisney

I like to see parents disciplining children out, teaching them manners. I will never forget the lecture I heard once in a Red Lobster bathroom, I wanted to give that mom a hug. (To paraphrase-"You will not make a scene like that. People are trying to enjoy their dinner. I did not raise you like that and you better act like you know better.") I do hate to see cursing, hitting and name calling of a child in WDW, though. Thank goodness that is rare. And yes, those parents do get my judgmental stare.


----------



## terri01p

When waiting in line for Honey I Shrink The Kids we seen a father totally lose it and slap his small son in the face, it was hard enough to send the boy  flying into the floor. It ruin our whole day. 

In line for Peter Pan there was a women ahead of us who decided to change into her newly bought t-shirt, it embarrassed everyone around her except the men, she wasn't wearing a bra either, albeit if I were her I would have kept those ugly babies covered. 

We were staying at FW and taking the boat to MK a small gator reached up and ate a duck. Another day ruin. 

These didn't happen all on one trip these were over a period of 8 trips. Thank goodness!


----------



## DisneyMomm

simba20 said:


> EXACTLY this!
> 
> I discipline my child very differently from what my husband does.  Most of the time, I am a soother and seek to find out wherr my husband and daughter are having conflict.  He's a LOUD VOICE, STERN LOOK, threaten with a spaking kinda guy (DD is 3).  However DD knows that if I break out into a stern voice then MOMMY MEANS BUSINESS and note that's a stern voice, not yelling, humiliating her, etc.....
> 
> And, to agree with the poster above, if we didn't do anything, then you'd complain about that too.


Your post makes me laugh because this is my house exactly. My kids are older than your child and they've learned to just ignore the loudness of their Dad. That probably frustrates him more haha. He doesn't get that same deer caught in the headlight look from them that he used to when he'd start up with the stern, loud, you better listen to me voice. I have to laugh 

But like you, when I loose it they know I'm serious. In public I try to pull them aside and do the stern talking to so that they can collect their manners with some dignity, but sometimes that doesn't always work out and you have to take care of it right there. Otherwise like you said, then people would complain that we were letting them run wild.  I have to say though, I really don't like people screamimg and yelling at their kids, especially in public. It can be done in a grown up mature way.


----------



## mickey&minniealways

I got the feeling from the op that is thread was to be about what you learned not to go. You know the mistakes we all have made. Not our complaints about other peoples bad behavior.


----------



## perfectparanoia

mickey&minniealways said:


> I got the feeling from the op that is thread was to be about what you learned not to go. You know the mistakes we all have made. Not our complaints about other peoples bad behavior.



In that vein, don't try to jump over any barriers. My husband decided he would take a 'shortcut' by going over the chains while we were waiting for a bus (we changed our minds as to where we were going) and caught his sandal and fell on his face. He skinned his arms and both his knees.

Luckily I carry lots of bandaids and tissues and antibiotic cream.

(I, of course, was walking around the chains and so wasn't there to catch him. Which is probably good since I would have probably gotten hurt, too.)


----------



## AlyJoy716

perfectparanoia said:


> In that vein, don't try to jump over any barriers. My husband decided he would take a 'shortcut' by going over the chains while we were waiting for a bus (we changed our minds as to where we were going) and caught his sandal and fell on his face. He skinned his arms and both his knees.
> 
> Luckily I carry lots of bandaids and tissues and antibiotic cream.
> 
> (I, of course, was walking around the chains and so wasn't there to catch him. Which is probably good since I would have probably gotten hurt, too.)



No offense, but if I were standing in line, I probably would have been laughing hysterically at your husband.


----------



## perfectparanoia

AlyJoy716 said:


> No offense, but if I were standing in line, I probably would have been laughing hysterically at your husband.



Don't worry, I laughed, too (after I asked if he was okay, of course).


----------



## kaileighbug

What not to do......
Do not put your hands on someone else.

We were in downtown Disney and my husband went to sit down at a table that was just vacated and an older lady put her hands on him telling him he couldn't sit there because they were a group of 4 even though he got to the table first and already had his hands on the chair and would have gladly shared the table with them.  One of the gentlemen in the group of 4 even offered to stand but the lady refused.  Needless to say hubby wasn't too happy about her putting her hands on him. He really didn't appreciate the nasty looks or comments the lady made after either.


----------



## Liberty Belle

terri01p said:


> When waiting in line for Honey I Shrink The Kids we seen a father totally lose it and slap his small son in the face, it was hard enough to send the boy  flying into the floor. It ruin our whole day.
> 
> In line for Peter Pan there was a women ahead of us who decided to change into her newly bought t-shirt, it embarrassed everyone around her except the men, she wasn't wearing a bra either, albeit if I were her I would have kept those ugly babies covered.
> 
> We were staying at FW and taking the boat to MK a small gator reached up and ate a duck. Another day ruin.
> 
> These didn't happen all on one trip these were over a period of 8 trips. Thank goodness!



When we were in Philharmagic, there was a man with a little girl (probably 3) who slapped her hand and when she started crying, he yelled at her to stop or he'd "really give her something to cry about." I couldn't help it. I know I shouldn't have but I murmured, "Oh, that will really help." He turned around and glared at me, but didn't say anything else to the little girl.


----------



## Liberty Belle

roscoepc1 said:


> God bless you. They will remember you forever! And thank you. I have good days and bad days, but they're all alike in one way. I miss him with every breath I take.



 I'm so sorry for your loss.

My son's disability is not apparent, but it causes us to treat him with kid gloves at times when we wouldn't with our typical son. We get looks and eye rolls there, too. People just don't get it.


----------



## Liberty Belle

mrodgers said:


> I have a question.  Why do people use ponchos?
> 
> Really, it was 100+ freakin degrees.  EVERYONE looked like they just climbed out of the pool with their clothes on because of sweating.  Yet the minute it started raining, everyone was walking around with ponchos on.
> 
> Is getting wet from rain really that much of an issue when you are already soaking wet from sweat?  Does it feel better to be disgustingly sweaty, yet feel horrible to be wet from the rain?
> 
> The rain felt fantastic.  It cooled us off and rinsed the sweat off us.
> 
> There's my "what not to do", don't bother with ponchos when it's 100 degrees out.  You're not going to melt, and you may just find it refreshing.



So don't wear a poncho. I'm assuming people who do, do so because that is what they prefer. 

I don't know what your body does, but I don't get "soaking wet" from sweat. Eww. I don't like walking around with wet clothing. I wear a poncho if it's raining hard.


----------



## 4 mickey

Hi 
well I read most of this entire thread I would like to had 
what not to do in WDW or elsewhere for that matter
2 years ago while waiting in line to go get seats for fantasmic I saw a toddler ( maybe 3 years old or 3 1/ 2 ?) who began screaming I need to go potty ...the mother reach out in her backpack for a little potty pan sat the little boy on it who began to do *** on the thingright there and then ...after he finished she wipe his behind . then ask her husband to go empty the potty pan I was mad beyond believe ..why couldnt she send her husband with the kid to the bathroom  and being she had that thing inside her backpack I would guess that this was not the only time she planned on doing this .....OMG to this day I am freak out when I think of that one ..
granted you don't want to loose your place in line ...but to all of us to see your kid doing is thing right there in front of us and to see you wipe his behind is another thing ..
so for me this one is absolutly a no ..no..at disney


----------



## kamik86

> When we were in Philharmagic, there was a man with a little girl (probably 3) who slapped her hand and when she started crying, he yelled at her to stop or he'd "really give her something to cry about." I couldn't help it. I know I shouldn't have but I murmured, "Oh, that will really help." He turned around and glared at me, but didn't say anything else to the little girl.



I had to reply to this because I wasn't there so I'm not really defending this guy, but my dad would give the same line about stop crying or he would give me something to cry about.

That said my father spanked rarely and never actually hit us kids in a way that would hurt, (ok he did hit my 20 something year old sister one time after catching her hitting me who was less then 10 but even that wasn't very hard). It was basically just a line that meant "Oh will you just shut up already!"


----------



## tigger51276

4 mickey said:


> Hi
> well I read most of this entire thread I would like to had
> what not to do in WDW or elsewhere for that matter
> 2 years ago while waiting in line to go get seats for fantasmic I saw a toddler ( maybe 3 years old or 3 1/ 2 ?) who began screaming I need to go potty ...the mother reach out in her backpack for a little potty pan sat the little boy on it who began to do *** on the thingright there and then ...after he finished she wipe his behind . then ask her husband to go empty the potty pan I was mad beyond believe ..why couldnt she send her husband with the kid to the bathroom  and being she had that thing inside her backpack I would guess that this was not the only time she planned on doing this .....OMG to this day I am freak out when I think of that one ..
> granted you don't want to loose your place in line ...but to all of us to see your kid doing is thing right there in front of us and to see you wipe his behind is another thing ..
> so for me this one is absolutly a no ..no..at disney


 OMG that is just beyond unnecessary.  I just can't imagine someone thinking that was ok?!?! If you child is not able to hold it until getting to a bathroom (and I realize that it can be a bit of a walk to a bathroom and then you may have to wait) then perhaps this is when pull ups come in handy.  You should not just allow your child to go to the bathroom IN line...Ewww!


----------



## tigger51276

Liberty Belle said:


> So don't wear a poncho. I'm assuming people who do, do so because that is what they prefer.
> 
> I don't know what your body does, but I don't get "soaking wet" from sweat. Eww. I don't like walking around with wet clothing. I wear a poncho if it's raining hard.


 
I agree, no matter how hot it is, I would not want to walk around soaking wet from the rain.  How gross to walk around in underwear that is soaking wet all day and if you are wearing jean short they will most likely stay wet all day...just not my idea of comfortable especially if it is raining hard.  If it's a light drizzle and I will only get mildly wet then I'm usually okay without the poncho unless I am on my way to eat... I don't like sitting down to a meal all wet.


----------



## ccgirl

4 mickey said:


> Hi
> well I read most of this entire thread I would like to had
> what not to do in WDW or elsewhere for that matter
> 2 years ago while waiting in line to go get seats for fantasmic I saw a toddler ( maybe 3 years old or 3 1/ 2 ?) who began screaming I need to go potty ...the mother reach out in her backpack for a little potty pan sat the little boy on it who began to do *** on the thingright there and then ...after he finished she wipe his behind . then ask her husband to go empty the potty pan I was mad beyond believe ..why couldnt she send her husband with the kid to the bathroom  and being she had that thing inside her backpack I would guess that this was not the only time she planned on doing this .....OMG to this day I am freak out when I think of that one ..
> granted you don't want to loose your place in line ...but to all of us to see your kid doing is thing right there in front of us and to see you wipe his behind is another thing ..
> so for me this one is absolutly a no ..no..at disney



OMG!!!  That is gross!!  Where did he go to empty it?  Did he sanitize it before it went back into the backpack?  That whole thing is just unbelievable and unecessary...ewwww!!!


----------



## 4 mickey

hi ccgirl 
My toughts exactly


----------



## livndisney

4 mickey said:


> Hi
> well I read most of this entire thread I would like to had
> what not to do in WDW or elsewhere for that matter
> 2 years ago while waiting in line to go get seats for fantasmic I saw a toddler ( maybe 3 years old or 3 1/ 2 ?) who began screaming I need to go potty ...the mother reach out in her backpack for a little potty pan sat the little boy on it who began to do *** on the thingright there and then ...after he finished she wipe his behind . then ask her husband to go empty the potty pan I was mad beyond believe ..why couldnt she send her husband with the kid to the bathroom  and being she had that thing inside her backpack I would guess that this was not the only time she planned on doing this .....OMG to this day I am freak out when I think of that one ..
> granted you don't want to loose your place in line ...but to all of us to see your kid doing is thing right there in front of us and to see you wipe his behind is another thing ..
> so for me this one is absolutly a no ..no..at disney



I think I saw something like that posted on another Dis thread as a suggestion of what to do when your child needs to use the restroom.  Grossed me out then and still can't believe someone would think that is ok.


----------



## maxiesmom

livndisney said:


> I think I saw something like that posted on another Dis thread as a suggestion of what to do when your child needs to use the restroom.  Grossed me out then and still can't believe someone would think that is ok.



I've seen posts along that line before too.  One poster said it was because she was a germaphobe, and would rather her child use a portable potty than the regular Disney bathrooms.   It is just beyond gross when you think about it.


----------



## ratlenhum

maxiesmom said:


> I've seen posts along that line before too.  One poster said it was because she was a germaphobe, and would rather her child use a portable potty than the regular Disney bathrooms.   It is just beyond gross when you think about it.



Even if you're a germaphobe, you can take your portable potty some place less public!  Guess she's a germaphobic exhibitionist.

We used one of those folding toilet seat covers, a little easier to carry and more private too.



Not at Disney but at Knott's Berry Farm, some lady reached down the front of her pants, pulled out what I think was a Poise pad, and threw it in the garbage.

Seriously people, take care of your toileting needs in a bathroom!


----------



## DisneyMomm

maxiesmom said:


> I've seen posts along that line before too.  One poster said it was because she was a germaphobe, and would rather her child use a portable potty than the regular Disney bathrooms.   It is just beyond gross when you think about it.


I'm a bit of a germaphobe sometimes, but I have less of a problem with my kids behind on a toilet seat then I do with a used potty going back into the backpack with our bottled water, snacks, and sweaters. EEEWWW!!!


----------



## ozvisiter

troyer said:


> Don't touch my kid because you think he is cute he is not in a little animal he is a little kid this acctually happened several times last year when we went.



I am with you on this one, I took my daughter to Disneyland, she has a head full of blonde curls and everyone seemed to want to touch her. You can smile at her, even talk to her but please don't touch her! By the end of our trip it was really beginning to freak me out!


----------



## LockShockBarrel

I have to say if you think people want to touch your kid..try taking a big old happy looking yellow lab to Disney and see how many people want to touch!


----------



## JoShan1719

ratlenhum said:


> Even if you're a germaphobe, you can take your portable potty some place less public!  Guess she's a germaphobic exhibitionist.
> 
> We used one of those folding toilet seat covers, a little easier to carry and more private too.
> 
> 
> 
> Not at Disney but at Knott's Berry Farm, *some lady reached down the front of her pants, pulled out what I think was a Poise pad, and threw it in the garbage.*
> 
> Seriously people, take care of your toileting needs in a bathroom!



Ew. Ew. Ew.


----------



## Ashton7

Lots of "don'ts" already posted so I'll add these that I've personally found out of line:

Don't lean on the front or back of someone else's ECV. It's not your private fence to lean on. And I'm sitting in it and don't really want you leaning all over me. (Yup, it's happened to me -- many times.)

Don't just appropriate someone else's ECV as a seat. If I've left it parked to go to the restroom or into a restaurant or to shop, it is still my private property not a public bench. (Yup, it's happened to me -- many times.)

Don't leave your trash in the basket of my ECV (yup, it's happened to me).

Don't let your kids climb all over the back or front of my ECV. Not only does the jostling disturb me but I don't care to have my property damaged. My ECV is not your kid's jungle gym (Yup, it's happened to me.)

Don't stop on a dime in front of me in a crowd or dart in and out in front of me and then get annoyed when I can't stop quickly enough. Sorry, buddy. I'm not doing it on purpose. I actually had someone at Busch Gardens once who was so intent on chasing a terrified squirrel that he literally flung himself sideways into me, I ran over his foot (it was unavoidable) and then he hopped around screaming like a little girl while his friends pointed and laughed at him. At least the squirrel got away!

Don't demand I move out of your way when the park lights are down for the fireworks and the crowds are arm to arm and then ram your kids' stroller into my ECV and me repeatedly because I *cannot move out of your way*! Yes, it happened. And I was told if I would just "move your fat *** I could get by." In fact, it's happened more than once and the last time it happened I was standing up next to my ECV using my cane and the woman in question literally SHOVED me, almost knocking me down so she could have her way and get past where there was no room. The funniest incident was at Christmas one year when a lady also on an ECV kept trying to cut me off in a big crowd exiting the Candlelight Processional. She was yelling at me that she was trying to stay with her party. I pointed out to her that we were ALL trying to stay with our parties and there was literally no room to move. I couldn't possibly get out of her way. She RAMMED me with her ECV and told me "Merry Christmas to you." LOLOLOL. Ooookay, then. 

All that being said, I've met some of the kindest people at WDW, many helpful people, many friendly people. Lovely children and families mixed in amongst the badly behaved and ill mannered.


----------



## gules

DisneyMomm said:


> I'm a bit of a germaphobe sometimes, but I have less of a problem with my kids behind on a toilet seat then I do with a used potty going back into the backpack with our bottled water, snacks, and sweaters. EEEWWW!!!



I had one memorable experience where a mother allowed her young girl to pee in the bathroom sink at Cinderella's Castle. The sink. I had just left my stall and she had plenty of time to get the girl there, but she just shook her head at another woman (who was gesturing to my stall emphatically) and calmly picked up the girl and set her in the sink. On top of that, she had her at LEAST 10-year-old son in the women's bathroom with her. I was freaked out to say the least. It convinced me not to go back to Cinderella's Table, which is a shame since we didn't get a window seat and I wanted to see the view.


From personal experience, though, don't take a peek at the "don't ride this ride if" list and decide something silly like "awwww, I haven't had motion sickness in at least a year, I'm fine!" I tried to do the Mission to Mars on hard so I could be with DH and ended up having to sit out the rest of the night. I didn't get sick, but the ground didn't stay still til morning!


----------



## ArmandXG

As some have posted before, I hate to see couples fight or parents yelling at their children. This really isn't the place to do this.
We were visiting WDW and had just entered the park when we witnessed a father fussing at his young daughter (about 7 years old). She was crying and kept saying she had to go but Dad wasn't listening. She proceeded to wet herself, right there on Main Street within a few yards of the bathroom. When he finally saw what happened, he yelled at her to "move" and said "just for that, you'll stay like that for the rest of the day!" They both walked off into the crowd. I felt so sorry for the little girl. This was early in the day and in the Fall, so Dad can't have the excuse that he was hot and tired. Parents need to learn how to discipline their children quietly and discretely when out in public.


----------



## averysmom

Casual swearing!  I am a middle school teacher, so I have heard (and have said) most of the bad words out there - but it drives me CRAZY to hear f this and f that with my kids standing right there.  Disney is a FAMILY park - watch your mouth!


----------



## livndisney

averysmom said:


> Casual swearing!  I am a middle school teacher, so I have heard (and have said) most of the bad words out there - but it drives me CRAZY to hear f this and f that with my kids standing right there.  Disney is a FAMILY park - watch your mouth!



 And also if you are standing in line or near a character with kids around, don't loudly announce "It's just someone in a costume" or "I bet they get hot in that costume".


----------



## daisyduck123

TheWog said:


> Don't let your kids cause the pool to be shut down like in Caddyshack.  At AKL last year and happened twice.



Happened last week while we were at BCV & last year as well!


----------



## bdoyledimou

daisyduck123 said:


> Happened last week while we were at BCV & last year as well!



I don't get the reference.. or did some kid turn into a beaver and drop some logs into the pool?


----------



## daisyduck123

bdoyledimou said:


> I don't get the reference.. or did some kid turn into a beaver and drop some logs into the pool?



Yep!   It was a "Code Brown" situation.


----------



## kaileighbug

The code brown situation happed at the POP several times during the week of July 3-11th.  One day it was 3 times.  There is no excuse for that the bathroom is right there.


----------



## perfectparanoia

kaileighbug said:


> The code brown situation happed at the POP several times during the week of July 3-11th.  One day it was 3 times.  There is no excuse for that the bathroom is right there.



I'll try and keep good track of my son's BMs while we are there. He likes to wait until the last possible moment. I suspect if we were in the pool there might not be enough time to get out (though I would lift him out as soon as I knew).

It's a new phase he is going throgh. Maybe it will end before we go (my laundry certainly hopes so).


----------



## bdoyledimou

kaileighbug said:


> The code brown situation happed at the POP several times during the week of July 3-11th.  One day it was 3 times.  There is no excuse for that the bathroom is right there.



Ohh lovely.. glad those folks won't be there while i am there 

At least POP has three pools. so if one is down there are two others to relax in.


----------



## Shih-Tzu

perfectparanoia said:


> I'll try and keep good track of my son's BMs while we are there. He likes to wait until the last possible moment. I suspect if we were in the pool there might not be enough time to get out (though I would lift him out as soon as I knew).
> 
> It's a new phase he is going throgh. Maybe it will end before we go (my laundry certainly hopes so).



We had two or three "Code Browns" while at CBR last year - I was never at the pool when it happened, but a couple of times the "quiet" pools got a little less quiet and people said that was the reason).  I think that the kids are just so over excited that they don't want to leave the pool or are having such a good time, that by the time they realize that they really had to go, it was too late....

Of course, I also suspect that some of this could be the parents - I did hear one little fellow at the pool one morning say "Mommie, gotta go poo" and mother said "Well, if you have to do that then we will have to go back to the room and swim time will be over."  Well, if ya gotta go, then you gotta go and sometimes kids can't hold it in....but that situation almost made it seem like it was punishment to have to run to the bathroom (and there is one there near the pool - why they would have to go back to the room I'll never know).  If I try to put myself back 50 years when I was that age, I probably would have tried to stay in the pool as long as possible and *never *said a word to my parents again if I had been told that....

I suspect that the "Code Brown"s are kids a little bit past the swim diaper stage, otherwise they would have been in one....which is supposed to "capture" the offending object.

Perfectparanoia - if all parents were as viligant as you, pool closures would probably be a rare occurrance.  Kudos to you for doing what you can!!! We appreciate it


----------



## DMass

ratlenhum said:


> Even if you're a germaphobe, you can take your portable potty some place less public!  Guess she's a germaphobic exhibitionist.
> 
> We used one of those folding toilet seat covers, a little easier to carry and more private too.
> 
> 
> 
> Not at Disney but at Knott's Berry Farm, some lady reached down the front of her pants, pulled out what I think was a Poise pad, and threw it in the garbage.
> 
> Seriously people, take care of your toileting needs in a bathroom!





Wow! Pads,Code Browns,kids taking a dump in line...oh the humanity.
This gives me something to look forward to.

My face hurts from laughing.


----------



## ratlenhum

DMass said:


> Wow! Pads,Code Browns,kids taking a dump in line...oh the humanity.
> This gives me something to look forward to.
> 
> My face hurts from laughing.




If you like that, you'll love watching some guy clear his nose in the wave pool then splash what landed onto the rock wall on the side.  At least he didn't leave it floating around in the water.


----------



## moepanz

averysmom said:


> Casual swearing!  I am a middle school teacher, so I have heard (and have said) most of the bad words out there - but it drives me CRAZY to hear f this and f that with my kids standing right there.  Disney is a FAMILY park - watch your mouth!



I have to agree with you and also apologize. I let the f bomb fly once last Sept. by the bathrooms behind Peter Pans Flight.  Long story (my mom was sick ended up in hosp on trip and eventually passed away) Kids were crazy and my tolerance was low. I still feel awful and the looks I got from people (totally deserved) YIKES!!

I said to my husband I am sure I will be reading about myself on the Dis.  
So here is my apology!! I still get queasy when I think about it.

I am sorry


----------



## DisneyMomm

Shih-Tzu said:


> We had two or three "Code Browns" while at CBR last year - I was never at the pool when it happened, but a couple of times the "quiet" pools got a little less quiet and people said that was the reason).  I think that the kids are just so over excited that they don't want to leave the pool or are having such a good time, that by the time they realize that they really had to go, it was too late....
> 
> Of course, I also suspect that some of this could be the parents - I did hear one little fellow at the pool one morning say "Mommie, gotta go poo" and mother said "Well, if you have to do that then we will have to go back to the room and swim time will be over."  Well, if ya gotta go, then you gotta go and sometimes kids can't hold it in....but that situation almost made it seem like it was punishment to have to run to the bathroom (and there is one there near the pool - why they would have to go back to the room I'll never know).  If I try to put myself back 50 years when I was that age, I probably would have tried to stay in the pool as long as possible and *never *said a word to my parents again if I had been told that....
> 
> I suspect that the "Code Brown"s are kids a little bit past the swim diaper stage, otherwise they would have been in one....which is supposed to "capture" the offending object.
> 
> Perfectparanoia - if all parents were as viligant as you, pool closures would probably be a rare occurrance.  Kudos to you for doing what you can!!! We appreciate it


As a parent I've always resisted the urge to hold my kids off when they say they have to go to the bathroom, even if it seems really inconvenient at the time. There was a poster a page or so back telling of a father who caused his daughter to pee herself on Main Street because he ignored her begging him to go to the bathroom, and then got mad at her. When my kids say they're hungry, thirsty, or have to use the washroom, even if I might like to say.. "not right now, wait a little while" I always think about what it would be like to have to meet such a basic need, and be at the mercy of an authority figure who doesn't care because it's not them that has the need. As an adult nobody tells me I can't go to the bathroom when I say I have to go, nor do I ask permission to get a drink if I'm thirsty, so when my kids say they need to go... I respect the need and find somewhere immediately.


----------



## LuluLovesDisney

DisneyMomm said:


> As a parent I've always resisted the urge to hold my kids off when they say they have to go to the bathroom, even if it seems really inconvenient at the time. There was a poster a page or so back telling of a father who caused his daughter to pee herself on Main Street because he ignored her begging him to go to the bathroom, and then got mad at her. When my kids say they're hungry, thirsty, or have to use the washroom, even if I might like to say.. "not right now, wait a little while" I always think about what it would be like to have to meet such a basic need, and be at the mercy of an authority figure who doesn't care because it's not them that has the need. As an adult nobody tells me I can't go to the bathroom when I say I have to go, nor do I ask permission to get a drink if I'm thirsty, so when my kids say they need to go... I respect the need and find somewhere immediately.



Really true and I'm not even a parent.


----------



## MODisneyfan

DON'T walk infront of a an Electric cart and just stop.. My parents use them at the parks and there are always people that do that.. It drives me crazy cause my mom got yelled at cause this lady did it and my mom couldn't get stopped in time and hit her leg.. I became a little un-disney about that one..

Don't let your children run infront of people. PLEASE. I saw a older lady fall down and really get hurt because a child ran infront of her and she triped of him. So please walk and don't run.. 

Also be ready for long lines. When I took my nephew to WDW, I would play little games like I spy to keep him entertained and when that didn't work I had my ipod with some of his favorite Disney songs and when that didn't work I had a couple of episodes of Mickey Mouse Club House loaded into my Ipod so no matter what he was entertained and not swinging on the bars or ropes along the way ...


----------



## tigger51276

MODisneyfan said:


> Also be ready for long lines. When I took my nephew to WDW, I would play little games like I spy to keep him entertained and when that didn't work I had my ipod with some of his favorite Disney songs and when that didn't work I had a couple of episodes of Mickey Mouse Club House loaded into my Ipod *so no matter what he was entertained and not swinging on the bars or ropes along the way* ...


 I must say one of my biggest pet peeves at Disney while waiting in lines are kids who are hanging all over the bars and swinging the ropes.  It is really irritating to constantly be getting hit with ropes when it's hot and your tired (or even when your not hot or tired) or your small kid is getting wacked in the face with the rope.  I don't get why parents are okay with this.  Even before I had kids, I would take my little cousins to WDW and even though I wasn't a parent I knew that it's not polite to allow kids to swing the ropes and use the bars as climbing apparatus.  Did my little cousins want to do it, YES, did I let them NO, did it cause them to throw fits occasionally YES and you know what we would leave the line and not go on that ride that day.


----------



## LockShockBarrel

It drives me nuts when kids swing around in line. I get the kids are excited, I get that its a long line, but letting them swing and climb is not teaching a child patience. I hate waiting in line, I'm excited and I think the line is long too, I even had ADHD but its not acceptable for me to pull that kind of thing. 5 years olds, ok I'll tolerate a little bit, 7 year olds, they should be able to deal with it, 10+, knock it off. On the same note, a kid bumps into me in line while swinging around, I'd probably let it go, but when your child's behavior starts negatively effecting the rest of the people around you, that's not right.


----------



## simba20

DisneyMomm said:


> As a parent I've always resisted the urge to hold my kids off when they say they have to go to the bathroom, even if it seems really inconvenient at the time. There was a poster a page or so back telling of a father who caused his daughter to pee herself on Main Street because he ignored her begging him to go to the bathroom, and then got mad at her. When my kids say they're hungry, thirsty, or have to use the washroom, even if I might like to say.. "not right now, wait a little while" I always think about what it would be like to have to meet such a basic need, and be at the mercy of an authority figure who doesn't care because it's not them that has the need. As an adult nobody tells me I can't go to the bathroom when I say I have to go, nor do I ask permission to get a drink if I'm thirsty, so when my kids say they need to go... I respect the need and find somewhere immediately.



When I worked at Barnes and Noble, I was shelving books one day, when I was back near kids, when I heard a little voice say "Mommy, I have to go to the bathroom."  The mother replied "Not now, Mommy is looking."  The bathrooms, were right near the childrne's section.  This went on a few more times, until I was called to the registers for backup.

I neded up staying on registers, longer than expected, and awhile later I hear this female voice SCREECHING at her child, to what closely constituted verbal abuse.  Turns out the little boy (aged 3 or 4) ened up wetting his pants, and then the mother was outraged at him for doing so.  She walked up to the front to stand in line and pay for her purchases, all while, berating him for wetting his pants.  I'll never forget that while she stood there, she got down on his level and kept repeating "Now look me in the eye.  LOOK ME IN THE EYE AND TELL ME YOUR SORRY" to which he said in the tiniest of voices "I'm sorry Mommy."

I didn't have a child then, but the instance just shook me.  My asst manager was young with a small child, and she overheard what was going on and questioned whether or not to call the police, but what could we do.

From that I NEVER question my child when she says she has to go and espically at Disney I am proactive in takign her to the bathroom before we get in a long line for an attraction, and we always stop once we are through the entrance.  And I never tell me child to "look me in the eye."  I may say "Look or listen to Mommy," but I am never as insistant and forceful as that mother was.  Anytime I start to say look at me, I think of that mom, and just give my daughter the info I need to tell her.


----------



## SteamboatWillie28

tigger51276 said:


> I must say one of my biggest pet peeves at Disney while waiting in lines are kids who are hanging all over the bars and swinging the ropes.  It is really irritating to constantly be getting hit with ropes when it's hot and your tired (or even when your not hot or tired) or your small kid is getting wacked in the face with the rope.  I don't get why parents are okay with this.  Even before I had kids, I would take my little cousins to WDW and even though I wasn't a parent I knew that it's not polite to allow kids to swing the ropes and use the bars as climbing apparatus.  Did my little cousins want to do it, YES, did I let them NO, did it cause them to throw fits occasionally YES and you know what we would leave the line and not go on that ride that day.



I have to admit that when I was younger I was guilty of doing this. However, i like to believe that I wasn't doing it enough to hit people with it (except my brother). But now I see why my parents didn't want me doing that, it's very annoying, so on behalf of all the kids that have ever done that I apologize.


----------



## DisneyMomm

simba20 said:


> When I worked at Barnes and Noble, I was shelving books one day, when I was back near kids, when I heard a little voice say "Mommy, I have to go to the bathroom."  The mother replied "Not now, Mommy is looking."  The bathrooms, were right near the childrne's section.  This went on a few more times, until I was called to the registers for backup.
> 
> I neded up staying on registers, longer than expected, and awhile later I hear this female voice SCREECHING at her child, to what closely constituted verbal abuse.  Turns out the little boy (aged 3 or 4) ened up wetting his pants, and then the mother was outraged at him for doing so.  She walked up to the front to stand in line and pay for her purchases, all while, berating him for wetting his pants.  I'll never forget that while she stood there, she got down on his level and kept repeating "Now look me in the eye.  LOOK ME IN THE EYE AND TELL ME YOUR SORRY" to which he said in the tiniest of voices "I'm sorry Mommy."
> 
> I didn't have a child then, but the instance just shook me.  My asst manager was young with a small child, and she overheard what was going on and questioned whether or not to call the police, but what could we do.
> 
> From that I NEVER question my child when she says she has to go and espically at Disney I am proactive in takign her to the bathroom before we get in a long line for an attraction, and we always stop once we are through the entrance.  And I never tell me child to "look me in the eye."  I may say "Look or listen to Mommy," but I am never as insistant and forceful as that mother was.  Anytime I start to say look at me, I think of that mom, and just give my daughter the info I need to tell her.


Isn't it funny how these things affect us, and stick with us for the rest of our lives. We're being trained to be parents (and how not to be parents) before we're even thinking about having kids. I had 2 instances in my life, once when I was 4 at a daycare, and once when I was about 10 on an hour long ride home with other family members. I had to go so badly and was told I should be able to hold it. Both times I remember having to go so badly I stayed hunched in a ball thinking of nothing else but being able to get to a washroom. Neither of these times were at the hand of my parents (they were very good about that kind of thing), but it has stayed with me into my parenting. I think a woman like the one your talking about, and all the other parents like that are just unable to be empathetic, and instead are extremely self centered and only worried about what they want to do. The fact that they have the nerve to then get mad at the kid is just beyond me. It's pretty much as you said... Child abuse to a certain extent. It may not be physical abuse, but that sure is emotional and verbal abuse. If I made the mistake of keeping telling my little boy he could hold it untill I was good and ready to tend to his needs, I would be appologizing to him that I didn't realize how badly he had to go. Some people just don't deserve the privilage of being the caretaker of another little life.


----------



## left_arm

Definitely not the thread I expected! I figured it would be "don't do x, y, or z because I did it and you can learn from my mistake!" Instead it turned into a gripe session about what others do and how everyone else can please you. But, since one can only be responsible for themselves and those in one's party, make sure you are on your best behavior and respectful of other. If everyone did this, we'd have a lot less to complain about.


----------



## livndisney

tigger51276 said:


> I must say one of my biggest pet peeves at Disney while waiting in lines are kids who are hanging all over the bars and swinging the ropes.  It is really irritating to constantly be getting hit with ropes when it's hot and your tired (or even when your not hot or tired) or your small kid is getting wacked in the face with the rope.  I don't get why parents are okay with this.  Even before I had kids, I would take my little cousins to WDW and even though I wasn't a parent I knew that it's not polite to allow kids to swing the ropes and use the bars as climbing apparatus.  Did my little cousins want to do it, YES, did I let them NO, did it cause them to throw fits occasionally YES and you know what we would leave the line and not go on that ride that day.



I will never understand why a parent would think climbing the bars is ok. We just had an issue at TSM where the "parent" behind me thought it was "cute" to let his child climb the bars and hit me. When I tured around to see what had hit me the "parent" looked at his son and weakly said "stop". The kid did it again, but this time lost his balance and hit the ground. The parent helped him climb up again so he could take a picture!


----------



## logik44

Ryansdad0727 said:


> Please men, do not wear European bathing suits at the water parks.  Especially if you are over 40.  I still have nightmares.


----------



## mywdwdoggie

what not to do at disney world.

1.Don't go into the wrong line last year people started going ahead of people in line saying they have fastpasses I then stoped them and told them this wasn't the fast pass line.
2. Don't just think you can go ahead of me since you are at a delux resort that dosn't give you the right to go ahead of me and my family yea this happed too. we had to get a cast member and the family then left the park.


----------



## irishsharon

My amazing and well behaved children  are in bed so I have had some time to read most of what has been said...ok you got me but they are sleeping for nowWhat I  would like to suggest is that everyone take a moment and remember something hurtful someone said to you and how it made you feel,do we want to inflict that same pain to others?There are always going to be rude,loud, ignorant,indiscreet,selfish people in this  world sad but true.However there are people that will give you a seat on the bus,unused fastpasses,free room upgrades and most importantly a kindI will never forget a plan ride I had with my 3 year old son (who has  ADHD ,I did not know it at the time) We where first on line to  board the plane and once on I headed straight to the very back so that if there where extra seats people  would choose to be further away from a toddler.The flight was less than two hours I had planned  ahead with some new toys favorite snacks to make things go smoothly.I thought they were until a woman heading to the bathroom stopped and said I should really do something about keeping my child quiet!I was so shocked because he was being so good, no crying ,whining or tanturms.I still remember crying(Iwas 7 months pregnant at the time)but with the bad comes the nice people other people stopped and said kind things to my son and I but it was the  flight  attendent that really made me she went on the loud speaker and said  for being such a good boy that my son was getting the best passenger award on the flight  So my point is just remember what you learned in kindergarden, be nice to others, share,no biteing, name calling,or PUSHING..and if you don't have anything nice to say don't say it!!!!


----------



## ChristaDeVil

jcsbama said:


> We started taking my DD to Disney at an early age and would use a stroller.  She just turned 5 when we went last year and told her there would be no stroller anymore because she was plenty big enough to walk.  She had absolutely no problems the entire trip and loved the independence.  One day at MK, there was a kid heading our direction that was probably 12 or 13 in a stroller being pushed by his mother.  The kid was not small by any means  As he is about to pass, my DD exclaims rather loudly, "What! A big kid in a stroller, he should be walking!"  Even she knew he was too old to be sitting in a stroller.  My face turned so red, but I couldn't stop laughing either.



 What an awesome kid!


----------



## ratlenhum

ChristaDeVil said:


> What an awesome kid!




Yeah, awesome,  unless the kid she was laughing at, and being encouraged to laugh at has some sort of medical condition or is a special needs child.  My son would be more comfortable in a stroller than a wheel chair so that's what we get him.  Would you encourage a child to point and laugh at someone in a wheel chair?  Unless you know why that kid is in a stroller, don't point and laugh. And since it's none of your business...don't point and laugh.

Here's something not to do at Disney, do not encourage your children to use bad manners and point and laugh at people who are different than you in any way. Mind your business and enjoy your trip.


----------



## maxiesmom

ratlenhum said:


> Yeah, awesome,  unless the kid she was laughing at, and being encouraged to laugh at has some sort of medical condition or is a special needs child.  My son would be more comfortable in a stroller than a wheel chair so that's what we get him.  Would you encourage a child to point and laugh at someone in a wheel chair?  Unless you know why that kid is in a stroller, don't point and laugh. And since it's none of your business...don't point and laugh.
> 
> Here's something not to do at Disney, do not encourage your children to use bad manners and point and laugh at people who are different than you in any way. Mind your business and enjoy your trip.


----------



## Madisonsmom45

My daughter is 8 and we will be taking a stroller...We've always taken one..
You wouldn't believe the amount of comments of "isn't she a little old for a stroller?" Yep, she is...We use to to carry our stuff and our daughter. Adult legs give out. After 6 days of parks legs get tired. WE go to be happy and have fun.
It's only a stroller...I would like to have one sometimes And so would the question askers...Hee hee.
Bonnie


----------



## irishsharon

ratlenhum said:


> Yeah, awesome,  unless the kid she was laughing at, and being encouraged to laugh at has some sort of medical condition or is a special needs child.  My son would be more comfortable in a stroller than a wheel chair so that's what we get him.  Would you encourage a child to point and laugh at someone in a wheel chair?  Unless you know why that kid is in a stroller, don't point and laugh. And since it's none of your business...don't point and laugh.
> 
> Here's something not to do at Disney, do not encourage your children to use bad manners and point and laugh at people who are different than you in any way. Mind your business and enjoy your trip.



To teach manners you have to know what they are! When my little guy was four months old he was in a cast that started under his armpits and went all the way down to the tips of his toes(he was born with two dislocated hips)The amount of people pointing and stareing was  terrible I even heard someone say to their friend do you think she dropped him  Sending a little your way and to let you know that some parents try to teach by example


----------



## tinkandonaldfans

don't let your 4 year old pee in a drinks cup while waiting for fantasmic and then just put the cup down by your feet where it could be knocked over the people in front!

i mean there are toilets nearby, they were in a big group who could have saved their seats and there was like 15 minutes before it started!

We had to move out of worry of getting a golden shower!


----------



## DizneeNutt

You will be part of WDW's 40th anniversary?  I still haven't read or heard about any special events for 2011! Where can I find out what's planned?


----------



## ratlenhum

irishsharon said:


> To teach manners you have to know what they are! When my little guy was four months old he was in a cast that started under his armpits and went all the way down to the tips of his toes(he was born with two dislocated hips)The amount of people pointing and stareing was  terrible I even heard someone say to their friend do you think she dropped him  Sending a little your way and to let you know that some parents try to teach by example




That's terrible!!!  My first thought would have been hip or spine issues if I saw a child like that.  I hate when people make comments like that.

One time we were at a local game farm. They have a tiger show there. The tigers are rescue tigers. Some have been abused, or were injured and can no longer live in the wild.  This group takes them in, cares for them, teaches the simple tricks and uses their show to educate people about wild life (not keeping a wild animal as a pet etc).   These tigers tried hard and it was not your average exciting tiger show.

The woman behind started cracking up when this one tiger failed to complete his trick for the 3rd or 4th time. She said "This is pathetic. What is this? Special ed for tigers?"   I wanted to belt her!


----------



## ChristaDeVil

ratlenhum said:


> Yeah, awesome,  unless the kid she was laughing at, and being encouraged to laugh at has some sort of medical condition or is a special needs child.  My son would be more comfortable in a stroller than a wheel chair so that's what we get him.  Would you encourage a child to point and laugh at someone in a wheel chair?  Unless you know why that kid is in a stroller, don't point and laugh. And since it's none of your business...don't point and laugh.
> 
> Here's something not to do at Disney, do not encourage your children to use bad manners and point and laugh at people who are different than you in any way. Mind your business and enjoy your trip.



Wow. Really? The kid wasn't purposely making fun of a special needs child. The child was told not to do something and instead of whining "why can't I ride in a stroller? That kid is!" like most kids would do, she pointed out that it made her feel like a "big kid". Way to jump to conclusions and insinuate that I would encourage someone to make fun of a special needs child or someone in a wheelchair. There's a difference.


----------



## crashbb

ChristaDeVil said:


> Wow. Really? The kid wasn't purposely making fun of a special needs child. The child was told not to do something and instead of whining "why can't I ride in a stroller? That kid is!" like most kids would do, she pointed out that it made her feel like a "big kid". Way to jump to conclusions and insinuate that I would encourage someone to make fun of a special needs child or someone in a wheelchair. There's a difference.



No, she didn't say it made her feel like a big kid.  She, knowing nothing about the other child, stated that he should be walking.  

I don't actually blame the child for the comment - I'm bothered by that the poster's reaction was to laugh with her child (in other words, encourage her) rather than pointing out that (a) we don't know why the other child is in a wheelchair and (b) it is rude to make loud comments about other people.


----------



## ratlenhum

crashbb said:


> No, she didn't say it made her feel like a big kid.  She, knowing nothing about the other child, stated that he should be walking.
> 
> I don't actually blame the child for the comment - I'm bothered by that the poster's reaction was to laugh with her child (in other words, encourage her) rather than pointing out that (a) we don't know why the other child is in a wheelchair and (b) it is rude to make loud comments about other people.




Same here. The child's statement was innocent. The adult, however, reacted in appropriately.  Her laughter was positive reinforcement for an inappropriate behavior. She may as well handed the kid $50 and high fived her.  That kid probably thinks it's okay to say stuff like that now because it makes Mommy laugh. What she should have done is what is stated above. Explain that some kids need strollers even when they are bigger and it's not nice to say things about other people.


----------



## ChristaDeVil

crashbb said:


> No, she didn't say it made her feel like a big kid.  She, knowing nothing about the other child, stated that he should be walking.
> 
> I don't actually blame the child for the comment - I'm bothered by that the poster's reaction was to laugh with her child (in other words, encourage her) rather than pointing out that (a) we don't know why the other child is in a wheelchair and (b) it is rude to make loud comments about other people.



Okay. You're right, I'm wrong. This will teach me to post on the "controversial" threads. I'm sticking to the fluffy posts of the Theme Parks Board.


----------



## ratlenhum

ChristaDeVil said:


> Wow. Really? The kid wasn't purposely making fun of a special needs child. The child was told not to do something and instead of whining "why can't I ride in a stroller? That kid is!" like most kids would do, she pointed out that it made her feel like a "big kid". Way to jump to conclusions and insinuate that I would encourage someone to make fun of a special needs child or someone in a wheelchair. There's a difference.




She didn't point out that it made her feel like a big kid, she specifically said that kid was too big to be in a stroller. Big difference.


----------



## ChristaDeVil

No, she didn't. I guess I assumed that in the same way that you all assumed that the poster encourages her child to make fun of others and the same way you assumed that I encouraged that as well.


----------



## KCMiller

Chloesmom said:


> ...Her older brother ( 12 or 13 I would say) threw a tantrum in the aisle at the end of our meal because his mom told him he had to try a clam. I have no idea why anyone would force a kid to eat a buffet clam anyway but his reaction was unreasonable. He started screaming " clams are for rich people" and threw himself to the floor. As we left we had to step over him becaus ehe was down there a good 3-4 minutes screaming about clams. .





As God is my witness, this is the funniest thing I have EVER read on the DISboards.  Clams are for rich people !!  If that doesn't end up as Cholesmom's Tag Fairy tag, there's no justice in the world . . .


KC


----------



## sam_gordon

I just read through all 52 pages.  There are things that made me  and others that made me .

A couple things I'd like to point out...
1) To those who want others to "move to the side" before stopping.  I don't seem to remember a "stopping" area... on Main Street, many people use the sidewalks to go up & down, so moving to the sidewalk won't help.  In fact, you might cut in front of someone and STILL cause the same problem.  That being said, if I happen to stop because I see something I want a picture of, or just want a closer look and you run into me with your stroller/ECV/yourself, I won't get mad.  However, if I'm standing still for 30 seconds or more and you run into me, that's on you for not paying attention.
2) I do find the whole BF/urinating in public interesting.  Both are necessary bodily functions.  A child urinating up against a bush isn't showing any more skin than a mother breast feeding.  So what's the difference?  BTW, I'm not against BF in public.  It's the logic of the argument that seems strange.
3) I also love the comments "if you don't like it, don't watch".  Some folks (me included) like to "people watch".  Some times watching people (guests) at Disney is more entertaining than the shows.

As far as what not to do...

Don't ask a CM: "What time is the 3 o'clock parade?"


----------



## Ashton7

KCMiller said:


> As God is my witness, this is the funniest thing I have EVER read on the DISboards. Clams are for rich people !! If that doesn't end up as Cholesmom's Tag Fairy tag, there's no justice in the world . . .
> 
> 
> KC


 
I have to agree -- I spent the last several days saying it to my SO and laughing. LOL! You have to wonder where the heck the child heard that and why it upset him so badly!


----------



## LuluLovesDisney

Chloesmom said:


> Her mom just sat there watching the whole time even after I said something to her about her daughter hitting my DD. Her older brother ( 12 or 13 I would say) threw a tantrum in the aisle at the end of our meal because his mom told him he had to try a clam. I have no idea why anyone would force a kid to eat a buffet clam anyway but his reaction was unreasonable. He started screaming " clams are for rich people" and threw himself to the floor. As we left we had to step over him becaus ehe was down there a good 3-4 minutes screaming about clams.



First of all, I would freak out if anyone were hitting my child. However, Battle Clam is hysterical!!! 12 or 13 is wayyy too old for that crap, too. Clams are for rich people. lol.


----------



## LuluLovesDisney

sam_gordon said:


> I just read through all 52 pages.  There are things that made me  and others that made me .
> 
> A couple things I'd like to point out...
> 1) To those who want others to "move to the side" before stopping.  I don't seem to remember a "stopping" area... on Main Street, many people use the sidewalks to go up & down, so moving to the sidewalk won't help.  In fact, you might cut in front of someone and STILL cause the same problem.  That being said, if I happen to stop because I see something I want a picture of, or just want a closer look and you run into me with your stroller/ECV/yourself, I won't get mad.  However, if I'm standing still for 30 seconds or more and you run into me, that's on you for not paying attention.
> 2) I do find the whole BF/urinating in public interesting.  Both are necessary bodily functions.  A child urinating up against a bush isn't showing any more skin than a mother breast feeding.  So what's the difference?  BTW, I'm not against BF in public.  It's the logic of the argument that seems strange.
> 3) I also love the comments "if you don't like it, don't watch".  Some folks (me included) like to "people watch".  Some times watching people (guests) at Disney is more entertaining than the shows.
> 
> As far as what not to do...
> 
> Don't ask a CM: "What time is the 3 o'clock parade?"



Just to give you my $0.02 on the BF/urinating thing- Urinating in public is completely unhygienic and usually results in leaving nastiness around where it ruins something others are trying to enjoy- a fountain, sidewalk, whatever. Unless a breastfeeding woman is squirting milk on the ground, it is totally different. Also, BFing in public is legal while urinating in public is not. BFing can be done discreetly. If someone is peeing in public, I am pretty sure it would cause more attention than a baby being fed.


----------



## MYD714

This post is great--who knew so many people shared my pet peeves!

*My don'ts:* I'm pretty sure they've all been mentioned. 
--Don't spit

--Don't  smoke out of the designated areas

--Don't get in line without your entire party and then expect me to move aside while they catch up--How about you go meet them at the back of the line?

--Don't use foul language loud enough for others to hear. I don't think your potty mouth makes you sound cool. It does nothing to intensify your anger; it just makes your vocabulary seem tiny. 

--Don't crowd the past pass; my time may be earlier than yours and the CM will never know if you're in my way. 

--Don't eat turkey legs in ride lines. Some people think they're gross and shouldn't have to watch you gnaw at them like an animal.

--Don't chew with your mouth open and eat in public. If chewing with a closed mouth is that difficult, take smaller bites. 

--Don't stop half way down the row when preparing to watch shows such as Muppets 3D and Voyage of the Little Mermaid. These shows are designed so that you can view the show from all seats. 

--Don't get frustrated or nasty because you have to wait in line--and don't get made just because you don't understand how a line works. For example, I'm not cutting in front of you just because I fill all available space in the HM's stretching room. 

I could go on and on.....

My $0.02 on BFing debate--
I don't care where you do it. However, if it were me, I would visit one of the very friendly/clean/air-conditioned family centers that are offered in each park. We went to the one in AK when my friend's daughter needed to get out of the sun, and it was great! It was a wonderful place to relax. The play area was comfortable and offered many nice places to six while kids played with toys and watched a movie. There were only a few families there and it was quiet. Anywho...happy BFing!


----------



## ratlenhum

MYD714, can I go to Disney with you??? I think we'd get along so well


----------



## livndisney

ratlenhum said:


> MYD714, can I go to Disney with you??? I think we'd get along so well



Me too Me too!!!!


----------



## MYD714

I would go to WDW with both of you! I was thinking the same thing about so many people on this thread. I felt like screaming, "Finally, these are my people!"


----------



## ratlenhum

MYD714 said:


> I would go to WDW with both of you! I was thinking the same thing about so many people on this thread. I felt like screaming, "Finally, these are my people!"




Looking at your countdown to your next trip, your trip and my trip overlap so we'll be there the same time!!!  We're at CBR 7/31 to 8/7!!


----------



## MYD714

ratlenhum said:


> Looking at your countdown to your next trip, your trip and my trip overlap so we'll be there the same time!!!  We're at CBR 7/31 to 8/7!!



How funny would it be to end up in a line at the same time!!! I'll be the one adhering to the fine lists of "don'ts" on this thread. 

I thought of another one...
Don't tinkle on the toilet seat and leave it for me as a present. It's embarrassing when I have to re-gift it.


----------



## ratlenhum

MYD714 said:


> How funny would it be to end up in a line at the same time!!! I'll be the one adhering to the fine lists of "don'ts" on this thread.
> 
> I thought of another one...
> Don't tinkle on the toilet seat and leave it for me as a present. It's embarrassing when I have to re-gift it.




Seriously. If the seat is dry when you go in, and you tinkle on it, wipe it off before you leave.

Also, if a toilet doesn't have an automatic flusher (or the auto one doesn't go off) you can flush with your foot if you don't want to touch the handle. Just please, flush!


----------



## livndisney

MYD714 said:


> How funny would it be to end up in a line at the same time!!! I'll be the one adhering to the fine lists of "don'ts" on this thread.



I ended up next to a person from the Dis on a bus once


----------



## MYD714

ratlenhum said:


> Also, if a toilet doesn't have an automatic flusher (or the auto one doesn't go off) you can flush with your foot if you don't want to touch the handle. Just please, flush!



Yes!!!
It's amazing that some just can't figure this out. It's not rocket science; it's a toilet.


----------



## brenalexacamp

DisneyMomFanatic said:


> Ok, my 2 cents worth.
> 
> As a mother of a child with a disability...  Don't say mean things about people in the disabled section for parades and cause a scene because you don't believe they belong there.  We have a special pass that allows us to use that section for parades and we use it.  Just because you can't see my DS's disability is no reason to verbally assault and berate us.  IF the CM has okayed us, what's your issue.  Sorry, I will get off my soap box now.



I agree-I have a child with a visible disability and we wait in our spot like everyone else. Depending on the crowds- those sections can fill up fast too. It is NOT a guaranteed spot. I like those spots because the cast members look right at the kiddos and come over to them.   Disney is the ONE place we can go and feel "normal". I would give anything for my child to have the same life as my other kids.  he won't.   And yes- that wheelchair is heavy! with a 170lb kiddo in it!  So if a cast member wants to give me a seat on the bus or let me wait in the shade-or help me avoid steps- THANK YOU a MILLION times over!


----------



## DisneyMomm

ratlenhum said:


> Seriously. If the seat is dry when you go in, and you tinkle on it, wipe it off before you leave.
> 
> Also, if a toilet doesn't have an automatic flusher (or the auto one doesn't go off) you can flush with your foot if you don't want to touch the handle. Just please, flush!


I totally agree. Now I don't know if I'm just overly easy going in a public washroom, but I actually sit on the seat, making it pretty physically impossible to tinkle on the seat. I just don't get why so many toilets in womens washrooms are soaked. I'll do the hovering without sitting manouver if a washroom is really gross, but come on.. if your hovering and peeing on the seat, and then not wiping... then you are the type of person that you are hovering over the seat because of.


----------



## ilandrazdsw

Haven't read all the Don'ts, so not sure if this has been added...

DO NOT forget to take a picture of EACH of your photopass cards (or card if you just have 1)!!!  If you loose the card you will still have a picture of the number to retrieve you pics.


----------



## crzy4my2

bdoyledimou said:


> *Don't make comments about other guests in a foreign language assuming they won't understand*..
> SO is Portugese, speaks Portugease, English, French and Spanish. She is also very waspish.. (She looks like a barbie doll)
> 
> When entering "HISTK" the family in front of us stopped in the middle (another peave-ish thing to NOT do). When SO asked them to move on, the mother made some very unflattering comments about SO's mother in Spanish.. Well SO just responded right back in spanish.. the look of shock on the ladies face was priceless, and she actually had her family LEAVE the theatre completely..
> 
> (I also had something similar happen to me while in Sau Paulo Brasil on business, at dinner, where two ladies at the table beside me and my travelling companion thought we were local and did'nt understand english..



LOL..Off Topic..DH, BIL, SIL and I were on a bus in Vegas coming from the airport going to our hotel. Two other couples got on and started talking French. I could tell DH was listening...as we got off the bus he turned around and said something back to them in French. the look on their faces were priceless...My DH said "have a wonderful vacation" but he wouldn't tell me what they were talking about.....

Or where I used to work....I can't speak Italian but I can understand most of it when spoken (I know, odd) and some Italian sounds like spanish. I used to work with 2 people that would speak over me in spanish (one sat in front of me and the other next to me) One day they were talking and I started to laugh..they were like OMG. They were careful after that.


----------



## crzy4my2

My Don't: Don't go with my MIL!!! 

next trip we are NOT!


----------



## Disneyadore

Ryansdad0727 said:


> Please men, do not wear European bathing suits at the water parks.  Especially if you are over 40.  I still have nightmares.



Only I you promise to keep all those "silicone" ladies that try to look like eighteen out of Europe.  Especially if they are over 70. I still have nightmares. It looks like "Haunted Mansion " has a European vacation.


----------



## Disneyadore

Don't lie about the age of your children. Cheating them into the parks or free food as underage is only making the prizes go up.

Stop complaining when the shared photo pass wend wrong and "others"cheated on you. Buy your own. 

Don't hog chairs at the swimming pool in the morning while you go to the parks and return late afternoon.

Don't lie and cheat your way into a popular restaurant by lying and yelling at the CM that you have a reservation and than come over to this board and tell everyone very proudly that you had a very good dinner.( actually happened a few months ago)
Please leave the chairs at the restaurants and terrace's  for paying guests and not as a picnic place for the food you brought with you.


----------



## Disneyadore

maxiesmom said:


> Disney doesn't allow it.  They have signs posted saying mugs are only good during the trip in which they are purchased.  Some people just choose to ignore the sign.  It is pretty sad that Disney can't rely on their guests to be honorable.



I'm always stunned that people are moaning about the fees they have to pay for there luggage and try to avoid them by taking only carry ons but still have place enough to lug those  mugs across the country.


----------



## ccgirl

DisneyMomm said:


> I totally agree. Now I don't know if I'm just overly easy going in a public washroom, but I actually sit on the seat, making it pretty physically impossible to tinkle on the seat. I just don't get why so many toilets in womens washrooms are soaked. I'll do the hovering without sitting manouver if a washroom is really gross, but come on.. if your hovering and peeing on the seat, and then not wiping... then you are the type of person that you are hovering over the seat because of.



THANK YOU...THANK YOU...THANK YOU....  YOu hit the nail on the head with this one.  I actually confronted my coworker once on this.  I went to go in the stall after her and there was urine all over the seat.  I asked if it was hers and she said; yes.  I told her she was the reason people had to squat on the seats.  Drives me crazy!!!


----------



## OceanAnnie

DisneyMomm said:


> I totally agree. Now I don't know if I'm just overly easy going in a public washroom, but I actually sit on the seat, making it pretty physically impossible to tinkle on the seat. I just don't get why so many toilets in womens washrooms are soaked. I'll do the hovering without sitting manouver if a washroom is really gross, but come on.. if your hovering and peeing on the seat, and then not wiping... then you are the type of person that you are hovering over the seat because of.



That is so true!!

It's just so gross. Some people just do not think of others at all. It doesn't take a lot of time to put yourself in someone else's place. Would you (general you) like to come across something like that?? Eww. But like you stated, DisneyMomm, people that do this would be the first to complain when they found such a mess. 

And what is with all the paper on the floor of the bathrooms? Do people miss the target or what? Is that how they leave their restrooms in their homes?


----------



## crzy4my2

banabobana said:


> Ah, I knew parents would be offended by my post.  I am very conscious about my behavior when I'm around crowds of people.  I would never do anything I can control that someone else might consider irritating.  All I ask is that parents extend that same courtesy, not only to me (or other people without kids) but to everyone.  I completely agree that Disney is a fun place for people of all ages, but I don't think it's OK, as a parent, to turn a blind eye when their kid is acting up and expect that everyone just accept it as par for the course.  It's parenting!  Those rules don't go away because you're at Disney.
> 
> All I'm saying is that parents know when their kids have had enough, or are over tired or are acting bratty, just like I know when I am.  I am an adult and can put myself to bed when it happens.  I expect the same from parents.



Well I am a parent of 2 and no offense taken. but you will see us once in a while at restaurants later at night..like 7 or 8. this is just how we are even at home. We are late starters. you will NEVER see us at any rope drops EVER. so If you see us at a restaurant later at night, we most likely didn't start our day until late morning or early afternoon. Yes we are at Disney but it is still vacation(hence the sleeping in).


----------



## tigger51276

OceanAnnie said:


> That is so true!!
> 
> It's just so gross. Some people just do not think of others at all. It doesn't take a lot of time to put yourself in someone else's place. Would you (general you) like to come across something like that?? Eww. But like you stated, DisneyMomm, people that do this would be the first to complain when they found such a mess.
> 
> And what is with all the paper on the floor of the bathrooms? Do people miss the target or what? Is that how they leave their restrooms in their homes?


 OMG yes I completely agree.  Women are just disgusting creatures in bathrooms and it floors me.  I have a feeling most of the toilet paper is from people putting it on the seats and then not removing it from the seat.  I mean seriously people, if you tinkle or the darn seat then clean it...it's your tinkle!!!  I do not hover, I sit on the seat and I have yet to contact any type of disease, people are not going to die from sitting and an alligator is not going to come up and bite your *** or any suchness.    I am also amazed at the people who don't even know how to flush a toilet if it doesn't flush itself.  I mean really, I do not want or need to look at what you've done .


----------



## AlyJoy716

ccgirl said:


> THANK YOU...THANK YOU...THANK YOU....  YOu hit the nail on the head with this one.  I actually confronted my coworker once on this.  I went to go in the stall after her and there was urine all over the seat.  I asked if it was hers and she said; yes.  I told her she was the reason people had to squat on the seats.  Drives me crazy!!!



Pee on a toilet seat is disgusting, but I've noticed that sometimes the force of the flushing cause sprinklettes of water to come up out of the toilet and land on the seat.  It may not always be pee.  I will say, however, that if I see this happen with a toilet I've just flushed, I always wipe down the seat because I don't want the person that comes in after me to think I peed on the seat.


----------



## AlyJoy716

kaileighbug said:


> The code brown situation happed at the POP several times during the week of July 3-11th.  One day it was 3 times.  There is no excuse for that the bathroom is right there.



Um...even if your child is potty trained but still has issues with pooping their pants, that's what swim diapers are for!!!!  It may be embarassing for the child to have to wear one, but maybe that will make them not want to do their business in the pool. Absolutely disgusting!  Plus, it puts quite the damper on other people's vacations when kids are pooping in the pools left and right.


----------



## AlyJoy716

LuluLovesDisney said:


> Just to give you my $0.02 on the BF/urinating thing- Urinating in public is completely unhygienic and usually results in leaving nastiness around where it ruins something others are trying to enjoy- a fountain, sidewalk, whatever. Unless a breastfeeding woman is squirting milk on the ground, it is totally different. Also, BFing in public is legal while urinating in public is not. BFing can be done discreetly. If someone is peeing in public, I am pretty sure it would cause more attention than a baby being fed.



Actually, urine is completely sterile. However, people should still take their kid to the restroom and not use a bush.


----------



## SteamboatWillie28

maxiesmom said:


> Disney doesn't allow it.  They have signs posted saying mugs are only good during the trip in which they are purchased.  Some people just choose to ignore the sign.  It is pretty sad that Disney can't rely on their guests to be honorable.



Actually when you go to Blizzard Beach they have stickers with barcodes on them that you can buy to put on your old mugs so you can use them again.


----------



## ccgirl

AlyJoy716 said:


> Pee on a toilet seat is disgusting, but I've noticed that sometimes the force of the flushing cause sprinklettes of water to come up out of the toilet and land on the seat.  It may not always be pee.  I will say, however, that if I see this happen with a toilet I've just flushed, I always wipe down the seat because I don't want the person that comes in after me to think I peed on the seat.



I've noticed that too but in this instance it was yellow.   Definitely not water.


----------



## maxiesmom

SteamboatWillie28 said:


> Actually when you go to Blizzard Beach they have stickers with barcodes on them that you can buy to put on your old mugs so you can use them again.



Yes, you are right.  You can resuse the mugs at the water parks, but no where else.


----------



## jlhill4444

One pet peeve I noticed is when a large group of people have one person is using an EVC and there is a large crowd waiting for a bus the entire group gets on and takes the bus seats.  The chair is always loaded first and then those with that person get on the bus.  I have seen 16 people get on with that one person and take up most of the seats on the bus rather than waiting in line like everyone else at the front of the bus.  I understand wanting to stay together, but when you arrive at a bus stop and there is a large crowd, wait for the next bus so you are not cutting in front of people who have been waiting 20 min for a bus.  I am not saying this happens all the time, but I have experienced it. 

In May we had been waiting for a bus for almost 20 min with a rather large crowd.  Right as the bus was pulling up a large group with a person in a mobility chair arrived.  The bus driver began loading the chair and the entire group got on the bus with him.  When the driver opened the door for the rest of us, there were very few seats left and what was left was taken by those in front of us.  We stood, but there were many that were waiting with us that had to wait on the next bus due to the large group with this one man in a chair.  

Be respectful of others and don't think you have more of a right to be there than anyone else!


----------



## maxiesmom

jlhill4444 said:


> One pet peeve I noticed is when a large group of people have one person is using an EVC and there is a large crowd waiting for a bus the entire group gets on and takes the bus seats.  The chair is always loaded first and then those with that person get on the bus.  I have seen 16 people get on with that one person and take up most of the seats on the bus rather than waiting in line like everyone else at the front of the bus.  I understand wanting to stay together, but when you arrive at a bus stop and there is a large crowd, wait for the next bus so you are not cutting in front of people who have been waiting 20 min for a bus.  I am not saying this happens all the time, but I have experienced it.
> 
> In May we had been waiting for a bus for almost 20 min with a rather large crowd.  Right as the bus was pulling up a large group with a person in a mobility chair arrived.  The bus driver began loading the chair and the entire group got on the bus with him.  When the driver opened the door for the rest of us, there were very few seats left and what was left was taken by those in front of us.  We stood, but there were many that were waiting with us that had to wait on the next bus due to the large group with this one man in a chair.
> 
> Be respectful of others and don't think you have more of a right to be there than anyone else!



Disney actually allows a person in an ECV and up to 5 guests to board the bus together.  Any more than that, and they are supposed to wait in line.

Please keep in mind that the person who cuts the line with the ECV also has to be the last one off of the bus.  And while in the parks usually has a longer wait for rides than able bodied people.  

I'm sure most people in the ECVs would give anything to be able to walk thru the parks.  And wait in line for a bus with everyone else.  I don't see it as a huge hardship letting them stay with their family while boarding a bus.  I wouldn't like to be told I had to seperate from mine, why should someone in an ECV have to accept it, just because they are in an ECV?


----------



## LockShockBarrel

Urine is sterile, but I still don't wanna sit in or walk through it


----------



## tigger51276

maxiesmom said:


> Disney actually allows a person in an ECV and up to 5 guests to board the bus together. Any more than that, and they are supposed to wait in line.
> 
> Please keep in mind that the person who cuts the line with the ECV also has to be the last one off of the bus. And while in the parks usually has a longer wait for rides than able bodied people.
> 
> I'm sure most people in the ECVs would give anything to be able to walk thru the parks. And wait in line for a bus with everyone else. I don't see it as a huge hardship letting them stay with their family while boarding a bus. I wouldn't like to be told I had to seperate from mine, why should someone in an ECV have to accept it, just because they are in an ECV?


 I absolutely get what the PP was getting at.  While Disney is only supposed to allow 5 people to ride with the ECV they do tend to let the entire group on.  It has nothing to do with a person being in an ECV just the fact that people are waiting 20 mins plus for a bus and the ECV shows up last minute with a huge group of people and they all get to board immediately and those that have been waiting 20 mins now have a 40 min wait because the ECV's group takes up all the space.  That would certainly peeve me (and has as it's happened many times while I've been in line) especially if I had a reservation to get to, had to meet up with someone, wanted to make rope drop or have to tell my DD's that we now have to wait an add'l 20 mins because even though we waited our turn others didn't have to.
Yes I'm happy that I and my DD's don't have to use ECV's or wheelchairs and we are mostly healthy people.  Just because we are able to walk shouldn't mean that we should have to wait longer for a bus that we showed up for on time because and entire family with one ECV shows up.  If waiting for a bus isn't a big deal then the family should wait in the line appropriately while the ECV goes on to the park or if they all want to go together then why not wait for the next bus which they would have needed to do had they not had a person in an ECV?  And before I get flamed for saying that, I have been on several trips with family members who needed mobility devices and unless there was no line we did follow the rules and a few would go with my grandmother, aunt or cousin (depending on who was there that trip) and the rest of us would wait in line.  Sometimes we made the same bus and sometimes not, we'd just meet up at the park.


----------



## Legendofthehawk

These are some of our don'ts from our trip last year. I hope someone will find them useful!

- 
Don't drag kids through parks, passing rides just for your ADRs. Especially small children who don't really get the idea of later. Allow time to hit what you need to hit between here and yonder. If it is getting close to their dinner time, and you are worried that they need to eat right then, make sure to keep some small snacks like fruit with you.


Don't put on sunscreen then call it good all day long. Sometimes, especially if it gets wet, it needs to be reapplied. Avoid teh burn! 

Don't give your kids everything they ever possibly want, especially when it concerns sugar. 
this might just be us, but seriously.. never ever again.  

Don't get so busy that you forget to take some pictures! 10 seconds to snap a photo is okay.


----------



## DisneyMomm

tigger51276 said:


> I absolutely get what the PP was getting at.  While Disney is only supposed to allow 5 people to ride with the ECV they do tend to let the entire group on.  It has nothing to do with a person being in an ECV just the fact that people are waiting 20 mins plus for a bus and the ECV shows up last minute with a huge group of people and they all get to board immediately and those that have been waiting 20 mins now have a 40 min wait because the ECV's group takes up all the space.  That would certainly peeve me (and has as it's happened many times while I've been in line) especially if I had a reservation to get to, had to meet up with someone, wanted to make rope drop or have to tell my DD's that we now have to wait an add'l 20 mins because even though we waited our turn others didn't have to.
> Yes I'm happy that I and my DD's don't have to use ECV's or wheelchairs and we are mostly healthy people.  Just because we are able to walk shouldn't mean that we should have to wait longer for a bus that we showed up for on time because and entire family with one ECV shows up.  If waiting for a bus isn't a big deal then the family should wait in the line appropriately while the ECV goes on to the park or if they all want to go together then why not wait for the next bus which they would have needed to do had they not had a person in an ECV?  And before I get flamed for saying that, I have been on several trips with family members who needed mobility devices and unless there was no line we did follow the rules and a few would go with my grandmother, aunt or cousin (depending on who was there that trip) and the rest of us would wait in line.  Sometimes we made the same bus and sometimes not, we'd just meet up at the park.


I'm totally with you on this one. I would be happy to let someone in an ECV come up at the last second, and get on ahead of me. I would even be ok with 5 of their family members getting on too. But If a family sees a huge lineup of people that have been waiting for half an hour, and they show up last minute with half a bus load of family members, then a natural courtesy to others would be to wait for the next bus and be the first batch of people for that one. Then the family member with the ECV doesn't have to be separated from any of their family, and the huge group isn't being unfair to other waiting people. And just incase anyone feels that I don't understand what it's like to have a family member with special needs, my nephew has CP and has been wheelchair bound for his entire life. He is 19 now and, and throughout his life we would use the front of the line pass for special needs children at amusement parks, and special placing for parades, but we would never have taken up most of a bus cutting infront of a number of people who would then have to wait another half an hour for another bus. We would have simply hung back to be first for the next bus. That is just the reasonable thing to do.


----------



## Americandy

I am going to Disney as a 22 year old single gal with my 23 year old BFF in 2 weeks and 2 days (hurray!) and I would like to contribute one teensy weensy little thing to the breastfeeding argument, even though I told myself for days that I wouldn't.

I don't care if you breastfeed!  I'm the oldest of 7 children (though 2 were adopted) and I was 16 when the youngest sib was born, so I'm no stranger to mothers breastfeeding.

However, two of my brothers (the adopted ones) are special needs.  One is SEVERELY ADHD and Tourrette's (his birth mother did all sorts of terrible things while he was in the womb) and the other is a little learning delayed and does not make connections the same way that normal kids do.

There have been breastfeeding mothers that they see and they might go EWWWW! (they did it even when OUR mother was breastfeeding the youngest!) and while some of the breastfeeding mothers can just laugh it off while my mom and I say "Tony, knock it off," some mothers get OFFENDED, and it's not fair to the kid.  

Sorry, we've explained it to them, but they can't always control themselves.  I guess my point is, if you breastfeed in public, DON'T GET UPSET if a kid (we're talking 7-10 here), hollers "Ew."  They're kids, and no one is perfect!


Here's my real gripe though. 

I don't care if you're on your cellphone while waiting in line for a ride.  I'm pretty good at ignoring peoples' conversations, I don't care if you're texting (but please pay attention to the moving line), but STAY OFF YOUR PHONES WHEN YOU'RE IN A RESTAURANT!  It's one thing to toss out a text at McDonald's, or even a noisy buffet, but if you're sitting in a nice place and paying no attention to your family or date because you've got a really interesting text (looking at you, teenagers!) you've got a problem.  Phones off!


----------



## ArmandXG

My husband just reminded me of this... When getting your fast pass, take the ticket and continue FORWARD through the gates. DO NOT try to turn around and push through everyone else standing in the line like a salmon going upstream.  The last time we were at WDW, we kept seeing this. We finally got to the point of just standing in their way and pointing over their shoulders, saying "the exit is that way!"
Another thing that bothers me is watching parents dragging their kids through the parking lot at a full run because they see the tram 100 yards down the line, thinking they have to catch it before it takes off. We laugh and say in a somewhat loud tone..."Please do not run for the tram... another one is right behind!" These are obviously first time visitors.


----------



## MYD714

Americandy said:


> I don't care if you're on your cellphone while waiting in line for a ride.  I'm pretty good at ignoring peoples' conversations, I don't care if you're texting (but please pay attention to the moving line), but STAY OFF YOUR PHONES WHEN YOU'RE IN A RESTAURANT!  It's one thing to toss out a text at McDonald's, or even a noisy buffet, but if you're sitting in a nice place and paying no attention to your family or date because you've got a really interesting text (looking at you, teenagers!) you've got a problem.  Phones off!





I'm so sick of people on cell phones. Hang up and enjoy life!


----------



## Disjunky

Front row at Tike Room. Not the Breastfeeding row!! Use the back row please.

Don't cut a line. It really isnt any faster.

Discipline your children or i will. I love making parents feel bad who dont take their parenting skills seriously. It is WDW not your back yard. Your child can not run around like an idiot and bump into everyone like a pinball machine.

Do not spray me with your silly water mister. I dont want to get wet form yours. If i did i would buy my own, thanks.


ive go a ton more but im tired now


----------



## Jessikah

crzy4my2 said:


> My Don't: Don't go with my MIL!!!
> 
> next trip we are NOT!



I laughed so hard at this. My DH would readily agree! Our first trip was with my parents. We drove a long long way with them and spent the whole 2 weeks together. Never again! 

My don't: Please do not insist on telling me the characters aren't real. Obviously I'm aware of this. I'm 25, I get it. However, this is my magical vacation and I choose to believe. I don't care how old I am, I'm a Disney fanatic. The first time we went my DD was not even two. That trip was totally for mommy! I couldn't wait to meet Cinderella! (September will be our third trip and I still can't wait to meet Cinderella!)

Oh, and please don't stare and/or comment if I'm disciplining my child. Yes it may have been a long day but I wouldn't be doing it if I found the behaviour acceptable. Doesn't matter where we are there are rules and such that must be obeyed. 

Also I gotta say I am guilty of so many of the things I've read and I'm vowing to try harder next trip! No more judging kids in strollers. No more putting DD on DH's shoulders with out looking around first. Sorry!


----------



## averysmom

maxiesmom said:


> Disney actually allows a person in an ECV and up to 5 guests to board the bus together.  Any more than that, and they are supposed to wait in line.
> 
> Please keep in mind that the person who cuts the line with the ECV also has to be the last one off of the bus.  And while in the parks usually has a longer wait for rides than able bodied people.
> 
> I'm sure most people in the ECVs would give anything to be able to walk thru the parks.  And wait in line for a bus with everyone else.  I don't see it as a huge hardship letting them stay with their family while boarding a bus.  I wouldn't like to be told I had to seperate from mine, why should someone in an ECV have to *accept it*, just because they are in an ECV?



I know I'm about to get flamed here, but why should my family, who have been already waiting for the bus, have to *accept it *and wait for the next bus b/c an ECV with a large group rolls up at the last minute?  I too have seen large groups of 10+ ppl get on with an ECV that has literally pulled up as the bus is arriving and after waiting in line for 20+ minutes and had to wait for the next bus.  More than once.  Like the pp, it doesn't happen all the time, but enough times that I am commenting on a thread in the disboards.  

And yes, I know that fair for one person isn't the same as fair for another person, but I still think that it is a Disney don't.  (and obviously Disney does too if they have a policy of no more than 5, but like many other things, chooses not to enforce it.)

In fact, this bothers me more than breastfeeding in public (which doesn't bother me at all - feed your babies ladies when they are hungry!)


----------



## GGCATS

LovesTimone said:


> OP here, When  I started the thread, I wanted it to be fun but informative.
> Please stop with Breast feeding chatter, We all have an opinion on this matter. Like religion and politics its just better left alone and to each his own.
> 
> I thought of another " What not to do"
> 
> Some folks do the disney commando approach, basically running from attraction to attraction trying to see everything. We have been pushed and almost run down by those people trying this approach. This type of touring will usually leads to someone having a major meltdown children and adults alike. We were at Typhoon Lagoon and this mother was yelling at her son of about 12, I don't care that your tired, your grandparents spent xx amount of dollars for this family trip and your going to see everything so that we get our moneys worth. Now shut the ( insert a bad word here) up., and we are going to have a good time even, if it kills us. Unbelievable!!!!
> 
> As a suggestion do a little bit of planning, pick out the attractions that you want to see the most and let everyone pick their fav, see those, and then if time allows pick another one out of the selection.Take a break go ack to your resorts swim, rest or nap, if your not staying on property and don't want to return to your hotel, go to one of the resorts have a meal, check it out, DTD would be another option.  There are so many things at Disney if you slow down that you will see that is just a memorable as the rides themselves. But please remember that their are those of us who enjoy stopping to smell the rose's so to speak. Some our best memories are  the ones that just happen.



I totally agree with taking the time to slow down.  One of my best memories is of my kids sitting down and watching the birds and ducks at Epcot.  I have a scrapbook page of them and the birds.  They were so happy just watching them, it's the simple things that can bring you back down to earth.


----------



## LuluLovesDisney

Americandy said:


> Here's my real gripe though.
> 
> I don't care if you're on your cellphone while waiting in line for a ride.  I'm pretty good at ignoring peoples' conversations, I don't care if you're texting (but please pay attention to the moving line), but STAY OFF YOUR PHONES WHEN YOU'RE IN A RESTAURANT!  It's one thing to toss out a text at McDonald's, or even a noisy buffet, but if you're sitting in a nice place and paying no attention to your family or date because you've got a really interesting text (looking at you, teenagers!) you've got a problem.  Phones off!



I totally agree. The point of WDW is spending time enjoying the attractions, the sights, the sounds, etc. I don't want to be blinded by a blue light or have to listen to a whole conversation on "It's A Small World," teenage girl in the yellow tank top in front of us in November! (Ahem).

I also nearly freaked out when a man and woman stood in line for the buses, puffing cigarettes for about 10 minutes, let their 9 kids come in front of them just as we were getting ready to board the bus. First of all, I do not want to have smoke clouds in my lungs, hair and clothes. I'm in line for the bus, so I can't move or leave. And then they screwed me out of a seat. I kept debating saying something or not, but they spoke another language so I figured they didn't speak English or would pretend not to if I told them please don't smoke. I guess the biggest don't is don't act like you are the ONLY guest. Remember everyone else wants to enjoy the show, too. (And I mean the whole Show, from seeing the castle, to getting on the bus, to watching the performances and rides.)


----------



## jlhill4444

tigger51276 said:


> I absolutely get what the PP was getting at.  While Disney is only supposed to allow 5 people to ride with the ECV they do tend to let the entire group on.  It has nothing to do with a person being in an ECV just the fact that people are waiting 20 mins plus for a bus and the ECV shows up last minute with a huge group of people and they all get to board immediately and those that have been waiting 20 mins now have a 40 min wait because the ECV's group takes up all the space.
> Yes I'm happy that I and my DD's don't have to use ECV's or wheelchairs and we are mostly healthy people.  Just because we are able to walk shouldn't mean that we should have to wait longer for a bus that we showed up for on time because and entire family with one ECV shows up.  If waiting for a bus isn't a big deal then the family should wait in the line appropriately while the ECV goes on to the park or if they all want to go together then why not wait for the next bus which they would have needed to do had they not had a person in an ECV?



That is what I was trying to say.  As it has been stated an ECV is not a front of the line device it is a mobility device.  Please be respectful of those that have been waiting for a long time for a bus and just wait for the next bus if the line is long and you want to keep your family together.


----------



## crzy4my2

Jessikah said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by crzy4my2
> My Don't: Don't go with my MIL!!!
> 
> next trip we are NOT!
> 
> 
> 
> I laughed so hard at this. My DH would readily agree! Our first trip was with my parents. We drove a long long way with them and spent the whole 2 weeks together. Never again!
> 
> My don't: Please do not insist on telling me the characters aren't real. Obviously I'm aware of this. I'm 25, I get it. However, this is my magical vacation and I choose to believe. I don't care how old I am, I'm a Disney fanatic. The first time we went my DD was not even two. That trip was totally for mommy! I couldn't wait to meet Cinderella! (September will be our third trip and I still can't wait to meet Cinderella!)
> 
> *Oh, and please don't stare and/or comment if I'm disciplining my child. Yes it may have been a long day but I wouldn't be doing it if I found the behavior acceptable. Doesn't matter where we are there are rules and such that must be obeyed. *
> Also I gotta say I am guilty of so many of the things I've read and I'm vowing to try harder next trip! No more judging kids in strollers. No more putting DD on DH's shoulders with out looking around first. Sorry!



LOL..yes she ruined the trip with all her miserableness.. and I agree with you in the disciplining part!


----------



## bdoyledimou

crzy4my2 said:


> LOL..yes she ruined the trip with all her miserableness.. and I agree with you in the disciplining part!



We had the same situation, but it was MY mom (and my neice). She wasn't happy with anything, blamed everything that went wrong on ME and it was her plans we were following.

But i never learn, this trip it is MIL and SO's nephew. They have never been, and this is the first time i have spent more than a few hours with either of them.. hopefully it's positve!!


----------



## mickey&minniealways

I wish the moderator would close this thread. It has become nothing but a place to complain about other people. I took away from the op that she was looking for not to do tips. Like:   Don't do the parks commando because then nobody will enjoy the trip. Or: If there is a resteraunt you really want to go to don't forget to an adr. Or howabout this one. When the cm tells you to store you backpack etc in the net at the begining of a ride don't ignore them. I lost mine on dinasour and had to go back at park closing to retrive it.  It shouldn't be about people not disipling their kids. or complaining about line cutting.but about what you won't do the next time you visit.


----------



## MissJanice

Wrong thread!


----------



## LockShockBarrel

I asked for this thread to be closed a loooooong time ago, back in like page 5 or 6. People told me "they don't close threads just because you don't like what's being talked about".


----------



## crzy4my2

bdoyledimou said:


> We had the same situation, but it was MY mom (and my neice). She wasn't happy with anything, blamed everything that went wrong on ME and it was her plans we were following.
> 
> But i never learn, this trip it is MIL and SO's nephew. They have never been, and this is the first time i have spent more than a few hours with either of them.. hopefully it's positve!!



 Good luck!


----------



## pigletforever

Please don't assume because my child is misbehaving or having a melt down that I am a bad parent or that you should tell me how to parent.  You don't know the whole story and a parent of a child with autism does not need your criticism and making a bad situation worse.  Please keep your comments and rude looks to your self.


----------



## JoShan1719

tigger51276 said:


> OMG yes I completely agree.  Women are just disgusting creatures in bathrooms and it floors me.  I have a feeling most of the toilet paper is from people putting it on the seats and then not removing it from the seat.  I mean seriously people, if you tinkle or the darn seat then clean it...it's your tinkle!!!  I do not hover, I sit on the seat and I have yet to contact any type of disease, people are not going to die from sitting and an alligator is not going to come up and bite your *** or any suchness.    I am also amazed at the people who don't even know how to flush a toilet if it doesn't flush itself.  I mean really, I do not want or need to look at what you've done .



My stepmother used to have a little plaque shaped like a toilet seat in her bathroom with a little poem that stuck with me:
_If you sprinkle
When you tinkle
Be a sweetie
And wipe the seatie_

She made it after cleaning the toilet seat for the umpteenth time when her husband/sons would come home from the bar totally trashed and, uh, miss their mark.


----------



## tiggerplus5

This is the original post:



LovesTimone said:


> When reading all the wonderful ideas and information on the board.I know each of us has seen something or witnessed something that you could not believe that someone would do at Disney or in public. So I was thinking about sharing those moments.
> Please remember to use only disney friendly terms. This is for fun.
> 
> Well here's mine " What not to do at Disney" - .
> My DH, DD, DD-Bff, DBL, DN, and myself where at typhoon lagoon and this woman was playing with her children as they came off the slide near the wave pool. No problem there, My husband and I were being lounge chair lizards and noticed a group of men, young men and boys intently watching the slide, I said to my husband I wonder what they are watching, well about that time she gave us a "rear end" view  the string that covered her "rear end" was about the size of a thread.( very south beach)  First let me say that she had a very nice shape, and did look great in the suit. But the show that she was putting on was really not family oriented. I know that everyone has the right to wear whatever, but it should be appropriate. The lady next to me looked up to see what we were talking about and found her DH and 2 sons staring. Needless to say she was not happy. The crowd of men was so noticeable that one of the CM came over and asked what was going on? The poor young girl turn about 3 shades of red, she walked off then about 2 minutes later a other CM came out and spoke to her and she went and put on some bottoms.



Sounds like it's been on topic most of the time.  Of course, the breastfeeding issue IMHO is a non issue.  In our culture, we have public dining and children are no different.  In fact, it is a law that mothers can breastfeed in public.  So I agree that sometimes these threads go downhill fast.  




mickey&minniealways said:


> I wish the moderator would close this thread. It has become nothing but a place to complain about other people. I took away from the op that she was looking for not to do tips. Like:   Don't do the parks commando because then nobody will enjoy the trip. Or: If there is a resteraunt you really want to go to don't forget to an adr. Or howabout this one. When the cm tells you to store you backpack etc in the net at the begining of a ride don't ignore them. I lost mine on dinasour and had to go back at park closing to retrive it.  It shouldn't be about people not disipling their kids. or complaining about line cutting.but about what you won't do the next time you visit.



Not listening to CM's, line cutting, not disciplining children - all valid responses to the original question.  




Jessikah said:


> Also I gotta say I am guilty of so many of the things I've read and I'm vowing to try harder next trip! No more judging kids in strollers. No more putting DD on DH's shoulders with out looking around first. Sorry!



There were many important ideas on this thread.  It's a conversation about our differences and our different perspectives.  Sometimes we learn from each other.  Sometimes it works!


----------



## maxiesmom

Please don't allow your kids to rip up the flower beds.  Have seen this on more than one occasion. 

One time a child had a small ball that they would roll into the flower beds in front of the Crystal Palace.  Then they would have to crawl in and get it back, trampling all sorts of flowers in the process.

Another time a couple of kids in the lobby of the Poly were ripping flowers out and tossing them into the fountain.  I told them as nicely as possible that they really shouldn't be doing that.  The dad walked back from wherever he had been, looked at what they were doing, and walked off again.  It just struck me as one of those "I paid $$$ for this trip so my kids can be destructive if they want to" moments.  He didn't say anything like that, but by not saying anything that is what it seemed he was thinking.

Really people!  Teach your kids a little respect for their surroundings.


----------



## maxiesmom

LockShockBarrel said:


> I asked for this thread to be closed a loooooong time ago, back in like page 5 or 6. People told me "they don't close threads just because you don't like what's being talked about".



If you don't like a certain thread, then why not just skip over it and not read?  The Moderators will close it down if they feel it has gone way off track, or become hostile.  Asking a thread be closed because you don't like it is a bit odd.


----------



## DisneyMomm

LockShockBarrel said:


> I asked for this thread to be closed a loooooong time ago, back in like page 5 or 6. People told me "they don't close threads just because you don't like what's being talked about".





maxiesmom said:


> If you don't like a certain thread, then why not just skip over it and not read?  The Moderators will close it down if they feel it has gone way off track, or become hostile.  Asking a thread be closed because you don't like it is a bit odd.




 Yup..exactly !! If you've been coming back since pg 5 or 6, then there must be something interesting enough for you. We're all grown ups here and nobody is swearing or being racist, or really out of line, we're all just chimimg in with our opinion about some slightly heated topics. Nobody walks away devistated over it. If it is too contraversial for you and you're so offended, then maybe you should just unsubscribe and stop reading over 50 pages worth. And yes, it is very odd to keep coming back and expecting a moderator to close a thread just because you don't like what people are saying. There are 100's of other threads you could go read instead


----------



## mickey&minniealways

The think the reason the pp as well as myself and a few others have asked for it to be closed is because it has becomeing hostile and nothing but a place to complain about unruley children.


----------



## DisneyMomm

mickey&minniealways said:


> The think the reason the pp as well as myself and a few others have asked for it to be closed is because it has becomeing hostile and nothing but a place to complain about unruley children.


That's ok, I could see how this particular thread might not be everybody's cup of tea ... but like I said, we're not highjacking the only discussion on Disboards, and if people are not liking the thread, then I don't understand why they are subscribed and continue to check what we are talking about... and then complain about it. I wouldn't like to see someone being really rude and nasty to anyone, but so far it's mostly adults talking about what bugs them, and sometimes people disagree, and a little bit of a heated debate starts.  But the debates usually have people equally standing their ground on what they believe on both sides... so really no harm done... everybody's grown and should be able to handle it if they are getting involved in the discussion. If I walk in on an ongoing discussion with a group of people, and I don't like the subject, I don't stand there and listen in, and then complain about it and ask them to break up the group and stop talking. I would simply just go find someone else to talk to. Nobody said everybody has to like what is being said, but nobody said everybody has to read it either. Sorry, I just don't see the request as being reasonable because you have plenty of other options on the boards that might be better suited to what your looking for, and yet you choose to keep reading this one.


----------



## crzy4my2

stitchywoman said:


> I had a woman practically climb on my back while in the japan pavilion looking at the settings for the pearls my husband had gotten me.  I was so agitated.  I hate when people refuse to stay out of my personal space.  I am not asking for 2 or 3 feet of space here, just to not be able to feel your hair on my neck and your breath in my ear.  When you also start yelling loudly to your friend across the room it only makes it worse.



I agree on the personal space. I admit, my DD7 is in her own little world..her problem is that she is flighty...so when we are out, I do have to say to her "personal space" a few times. she knows that means that she is too close to the person in front, behind or next to her and she knows to back off..I have even heard my DS8 tell DD "personal space" one time when I was emptying the shopping cart and didn't see her


----------



## heatherwillmom

bdoyledimou said:


> We had the same situation, but it was MY mom (and my neice). She wasn't happy with anything, blamed everything that went wrong on ME and it was her plans we were following.
> 
> But i never learn, this trip it is MIL and SO's nephew. They have never been, and this is the first time i have spent more than a few hours with either of them.. hopefully it's positve!!




I hope your trip goes well. We have not had such good luck when we have taken family. We took my mother & step father  before & all they did was complain about prices (mother is wealthy). Took SIL & niece once & SIL keep giving my niece to take care of while she went off on her own. Remeber not to let them ruin your trip. After all, you are in the middle of the Disney magic!!


----------



## Max1*

Please dont think just because your in your room that smoking is ok. Its not. I don't mind if you smoke it's all up to you but can you please do it in the areas that your supposed to. Your smoke last year came under our door and my very asthmatic daughter had an attack and luckily we carry her neb everywhere. Thank you to the CM's who came in and also smelled it through the double door and scolded you and thank you for stopping.

If I am standing at the end of the night with my sleepy little soon to be 3 year old I will stand and do my best to keep my balance I chose to keep her out and I know what the busses are like at night but maybe just maybe someone who is just as tired but able to stand could you just let my little girl sit my 8 year old can still stand she won't mind but if not thats fine also.

In all I'm at Disney and no matter what you do or what you say, what you wear, how you feed, ride, sleep makes no difference to me I love it here more than I love it anywhere and I'm here with my family not with you do as you please, carry on unless you in someway hurt my kids then watch out I'll open a can of Disney madness on you.


----------



## disneypolybride2008

dont leave your nasties in the toilet for all to see, and your used feminine products shouldnt go onto the floor as if on display!!! This was the NASTIEST bathroom i had ever seen. It was over in Tomorrowland. I was so appauled I left immediately. The bathroom was trashed everywhere. Each stall just got nastier. 

Dont keep your infant up at the weeee hours of the night. I feel bad for the baby!


----------



## scarlet_ibis

disneypolybride2008 said:


> dont leave your nasties in the toilet for all to see, and your used feminine products shouldnt go onto the floor as if on display!!! This was the NASTIEST bathroom i had ever seen. It was over in Tomorrowland. I was so appauled I left immediately. The bathroom was trashed everywhere. Each stall just got nastier.
> 
> Dont keep your infant up at the weeee hours of the night. I feel bad for the baby!



I'll agree that the nastiest bathroom sights I have ever seen have been at WDW... but I gotta say... the infant is up anyway.  Babies sleep when they're going to sleep (at least mine did) and woke when they were going to be awake.


----------



## jaci-h

If you have toddlers, don't skip naptime. 2-4 pm in the parks is usually absolute horrifying mayhem because those little guys need their sleep!

I'm not a mommy (yet!) but I am a nanny and I went to WDW with another nanny last year and we were sad for all the cranky, crying, freaking out toddlers that just needed a big cup of milk, their blankie, and a dark room! (Is this a new ride idea I've come up with?)

Also... leaving the parks shouldn't be a stroller derby. Getting clipped by 5-10 strollers on the way out isn't that fun :/ Walk slowly, enjoy the sights and don't run people over!!


----------



## LizEN

crzy4my2 said:


> I agree on the personal space. I admit, my DD7 is in her own little world..her problem is that she is flighty...so when we are out, I do have to say to her "personal space" a few times. she knows that means that she is too close to the person in front, behind or next to her and she knows to back off..I have even heard my DS8 tell DD "personal space" one time when I was emptying the shopping cart and don't see her



OMG--Sometimes I feel like I'm the only parent who has to speak to their child about that.  

I'm hoping that giving my son lessons in personal space now, he will get better at it and not be the adult breathing down someone's neck later!  Really--the personal space thing does not come natural to some people and has to be (should be?) learned.

I can't stand having someone breathe on me, not even my husband   I'm much better suited to traveling during the Slow season.


----------



## tigger51276

disneypolybride2008 said:


> dont leave your nasties in the toilet for all to see, and your used feminine products shouldnt go onto the floor as if on display!!! This was the NASTIEST bathroom i had ever seen. It was over in Tomorrowland. I was so appauled I left immediately. The bathroom was trashed everywhere. Each stall just got nastier.
> 
> *Dont keep your infant up at the weeee hours of the night. I feel bad for the baby![/*QUOTE]
> Honestly it all depends on the infant/kid.  My DD6 was a huge night owl which I didn't mind because I'm also a night owl (heck just look at the time I post most of my Dis posts ) and I worked 2 jobs as I was a single mom so our play time together was from midnight to 1am when I'd pick her up from my mom and bring her home.  She took nice long naps during the day though and if able to would sleep till close to 10am in the mornings.  My DD1 was an awful sleeper as an infant and regardless of if she was in a bed at home or not she just didn't want to sleep.


----------



## agustinboucher

I am new here. Nice reading all the tips. These are very genuine things that we may forget. Thanks all for the helpful info.


----------



## OceanAnnie

jaci-h said:


> If you have toddlers, don't skip naptime. 2-4 pm in the parks is usually absolute horrifying mayhem because those little guys need their sleep!
> 
> I'm not a mommy (yet!) but I am a nanny and I went to WDW with another nanny last year and we were sad for all the cranky, crying, freaking out toddlers that just needed a big cup of milk, their blankie, and a dark room! (Is this a new ride idea I've come up with?)
> 
> Also... leaving the parks shouldn't be a stroller derby. Getting clipped by 5-10 strollers on the way out isn't that fun :/ Walk slowly, enjoy the sights and don't run people over!!



I agree! I'm an adult and I need an afternoon break to keep my sunny disposition! No kidding!


----------



## astarothstein

Tired, anxious, dehydrated warned visitors to Disney ... has a branch in The Happiest Place on Earth is not desirable. For those who want others to move in part before stopping. I seem to remember the area "stop ... Main Street, many people use the sidewalks to go up and down, then spend the sidewalk does not help. In fact, you can cut in front of someone and still be the same problem. However, if the random stop, because I see something I want a photo, or you simply want more and I had the stroller / ECV / car, I do not get mad. However, if you are standing for a further 30 seconds or more, and you were for me, that is for you not Paying attention.


----------



## Tinkerbellie16

Well, I just saw the first page and noticed this was 50 pages!  Of course y'all have me interested in the other 49 pages but I'll answer the OP's question - this is my recommendation on what NOT to do at DisneyWorld:

1.  Kick your child.  - At MK, I walked in and a family was having an argument and the dad kicked their ~11 year old girl in the bum.  BIG no-no.

2.  Um, stay on the Boardwalk after hours.  - I stayed up really late one night and went to the Boardwalk to take a walk with my friend and we sat on a bench.  We were just talking and the kindly Boardwalk security guard said it was closed.  I felt silly because we were just sitting there and talking but the guard was really nice about it  

3.  Throw up on the walkway at Epcot - When I was there in March, I had to walk around not one, but two piles of vomit.


----------



## Eeyore5

I haven't read all the posts so I am probably repeating some

As a disabled person I ask that you:
Not walk in front of me and stop suddenly, my ECV doesn't stop on a dime
Understand that I can't stay on my ECV when on the bus, it will tip over on a sharp turn if I am in it - learned that the hard way 
And don't sit on my ECV on the bus! I don't want you tipping over either 
My ECV or wheelchair is my property (even if it is a rental). If you don't want me walking off with or moving your purse, don't touch my ECV. 
Talk to me, not the person standing next to me.
Don't assume I am lazy because I am using an ECV and overweight or you see me walking fine sometimes. My disability prevents me from walking the distances required at Disney even though I walk fairly well. Trust me, if I could walk, I would. Driving an ECV in a crowd looking at people's rear ends is not my idea of a good time. It is worth it to be at Disney, but still not ideal.
Don't tell me how lucky I am to have an ECV. I have chronic pain, I don't feel lucky about that. And, no, I don't get to go the the front of the line with my ECV.

I know you are curious, but sometimes I don't want to explain my disabilities. Do you want to spend you vacation answering questions multiple times a day from strangers about your medical issues?


On the more positive side:
Thank you to all the people who make eye contact with me and smile 
Thank you for everyone who politely asks if I need help instead of assuming

I traveled the country as a member of a wheelchair sports organization as a teen. No place I have been compares to Disney for accessibility. 

When I went to Disney 99% of the people I met were great. I choose to ignore or politely educate the 1%. 

I found that I was having so much fun at Disney, that I was fairly oblivious to what other people were doing.  Focus on having fun and don't worry about anyone else. I am so excited about my next trip.


----------



## StitchFan73

This has probably been said but-please don't shove your child in front of mine so they can be closer to the character/ride/parade/etc, when my kid was there first and patiently waiting their turn to do whatever it is they were waiting to do. 

It's not nice when you do it to me-but I will always move aside and let any kid get ahead of me-but when I am teaching my kid not to act like that, it doesn't mean I am teaching them to be someone elses' fool either


----------



## KCMiller

astarothstein said:


> Tired, anxious, dehydrated warned visitors to Disney ... has a branch in The Happiest Place on Earth is not desirable. For those who want others to move in part before stopping. I seem to remember the area "stop ... Main Street, many people use the sidewalks to go up and down, then spend the sidewalk does not help. In fact, you can cut in front of someone and still be the same problem. However, if the random stop, because I see something I want a photo, or you simply want more and I had the stroller / ECV / car, I do not get mad. However, if you are standing for a further 30 seconds or more, and you were for me, that is for you not Paying attention.



OK, is it just me, or ?  I'm guessing there's a tip in there somewhere . . .

KC


----------



## DisneyMomm

KCMiller said:


> OK, is it just me, or ?  I'm guessing there's a tip in there somewhere . . .
> 
> KC


lol ... I thought it was just me. I didn't quite get it either.


----------



## Irishgrl6975

> dpmfloyd;36150108]
> 9) please do: bring your collapsed strollers on the bus.  please DONT: be the first person to push off the bus,only to stop infront of the bus exit and set up your stroller - move a few paces ahead, or to the side and get out of the way.




I have always wondered why they don't have people collapse their strollers and place them in the luggage compartment as they get on the bus... I would think it would be easier for a parent instead of struggling to get the stroller on the bus


----------



## skiingfast

Irishgrl6975 said:


> I have always wondered why they don't have people collapse their strollers and place them in the luggage compartment as they get on the bus... I would think it would be easier for a parent instead of struggling to get the stroller on the bus



The disney resort transport buses don't have compartment like the Magical Express coaches do.

Still it is a good tip to move aside if you need to stop anywhere.


----------



## bdoyledimou

KCMiller said:


> OK, is it just me, or ?  I'm guessing there's a tip in there somewhere . . .
> 
> KC





DisneyMomm said:


> lol ... I thought it was just me. I didn't quite get it either.



I suspect the PP in question does not speak english, and used a web translator to communicate with those of us who do.

"A" for effort... some of the secondary languages are limited here, so its cool to see them try!


----------



## DisneyMomm

bdoyledimou said:


> I suspect the PP in question does not speak english, and used a web translator to communicate with those of us who do.
> 
> "A" for effort... some of the secondary languages are limited here, so its cool to see them try!


That would make sense if they used a translator, my daughter uses it for French Immersion and it isn't always reliable. I agree, it's nice that they gave it a try though


----------



## rarceneaux

Having read the majority (but not all) of posts on this thread, I have learned to remind myself of a few things:

1. My kids (DD 19 and DD 13) have had wonderful times at WDW. We made it a point to ENJOY their excitement. But much of our enjoyment came from others. I try to repay by letting families and the disabled get the front row. I am 5'11" and can usually see. Small kids and people in wheelchairs usually can't if I am standing in front of them!

2. There is at least some wait for everything. People moving slowly in front of me (for whatever reason) really doesn't make my wait longer, it just gives us all some comfort room. Also, kids (and wives) need to use the "facilities" at the seemingly most inopportune times. If they need to get with their group who has moved ahead, I want to make that happen.

3. Families with young children are likely on one of their first, if not the first, trip to Disney. They can't wait for the magic and I won't try to deny them their fun.

4. CMs, like gate agents at the airport, have the toughest jobs. They are the front line with customers and the last recipient of information. CUT THEM SOME SLACK!

As a member of a Mardi Gras krewe in Louisiana, I can tell you that every rider on my float will throw to kids and the elderly WAY before throwing to the scantilly clad woman. Like Mardi Gras, Disney is FOR THE KID IN ALL OF US! Some of us have experienced (and want to continue to experience) the magic. For me, if I can spread a little "pixie dust" of my own to make someone else have just a tinier bit better day, then I have a GREAT day!

Never, EVER, underestimate the euphoria generated by GIVING a kind word, a smile or just a tiny bit of help.

I am 47 and will always be a kid at Disney because I know these joys!

Of course, I have my moments and found myself in the unenviable position of having to profusely apologize to a CM for behaving badly. The CM was very kind and understanding and forgave me (I did not raise my voice or use profanity, but was unreasonable none the less). I did not like eating that crow, and the taste will always remind me of the responsibility I have to my kids, wife, fellow travellers and Disney CMs to be decent, fair, understanding and, most importantly, a representative of the Disney Magic I carry with me every day!


----------



## book_junkie

Do not follow any touring plan until you and your partner are exhausted and your partner rebels, otherwise you may find yourself dunked into the resort pool fully clothed.


----------



## free2div

Please non smokers DO NOT come into a designatated smoking area with your kids to have lunch or rest and then complain about the smoke. You guys have the whole park and us smokers have very little space which I dont mind going to my area and understand non smokers dont want to be around it ( my daughter hates it) I go to my area and I smoke. I do not smoke anywhere else that is not allowed. Another grip I have is seeing older kids and teenagers or smaller kids taking up bus seats when there are elderly or mothers holding small children in their arms trying to stand. Please teach your kids to give up their seats and let the smaller ones sit in mom or dad's lap. One more thing..dont tell your kid they are EVIL..we heard a mother call her child this and that is wrong.


----------



## ILoveMyGirls

i'm going to be using an ECV for the first time so thanks for posting this.



Eeyore5 said:


> I haven't read all the posts so I am probably repeating some
> 
> As a disabled person I ask that you:
> Not walk in front of me and stop suddenly, my ECV doesn't stop on a dime
> Understand that I can't stay on my ECV when on the bus, it will tip over on a sharp turn if I am in it - learned that the hard way
> And don't sit on my ECV on the bus! I don't want you tipping over either
> My ECV or wheelchair is my property (even if it is a rental). If you don't want me walking off with or moving your purse, don't touch my ECV.
> Talk to me, not the person standing next to me.
> Don't assume I am lazy because I am using an ECV and overweight or you see me walking fine sometimes. My disability prevents me from walking the distances required at Disney even though I walk fairly well. Trust me, if I could walk, I would. Driving an ECV in a crowd looking at people's rear ends is not my idea of a good time. It is worth it to be at Disney, but still not ideal.
> Don't tell me how lucky I am to have an ECV. I have chronic pain, I don't feel lucky about that. And, no, I don't get to go the the front of the line with my ECV.
> 
> I know you are curious, but sometimes I don't want to explain my disabilities. Do you want to spend you vacation answering questions multiple times a day from strangers about your medical issues?
> 
> 
> On the more positive side:
> Thank you to all the people who make eye contact with me and smile
> Thank you for everyone who politely asks if I need help instead of assuming
> 
> I traveled the country as a member of a wheelchair sports organization as a teen. No place I have been compares to Disney for accessibility.
> 
> When I went to Disney 99% of the people I met were great. I choose to ignore or politely educate the 1%.
> 
> I found that I was having so much fun at Disney, that I was fairly oblivious to what other people were doing.  Focus on having fun and don't worry about anyone else. I am so excited about my next trip.


----------



## Eeyore5

ILoveMyGirls said:


> i'm going to be using an ECV for the first time so thanks for posting this.



If you haven't done so already, go the the DISability board. The FAQ section has lots of info on using an ECV and other accessibility issues. I hope you have a wonderful time.


----------



## gabriellyn

rarceneaux said:


> Having read the majority (but not all) of posts on this thread, I have learned to remind myself of a few things:
> 
> 1. My kids (DD 19 and DD 13) have had wonderful times at WDW. We made it a point to ENJOY their excitement. But much of our enjoyment came from others. I try to repay by letting families and the disabled get the front row. I am 5'11" and can usually see. Small kids and people in wheelchairs usually can't if I am standing in front of them!
> 
> 2. There is at least some wait for everything. People moving slowly in front of me (for whatever reason) really doesn't make my wait longer, it just gives us all some comfort room. Also, kids (and wives) need to use the "facilities" at the seemingly most inopportune times. If they need to get with their group who has moved ahead, I want to make that happen.
> 
> 3. Families with young children are likely on one of their first, if not the first, trip to Disney. They can't wait for the magic and I won't try to deny them their fun.
> 
> 4. CMs, like gate agents at the airport, have the toughest jobs. They are the front line with customers and the last recipient of information. CUT THEM SOME SLACK!
> 
> As a member of a Mardi Gras krewe in Louisiana, I can tell you that every rider on my float will throw to kids and the elderly WAY before throwing to the scantilly clad woman. Like Mardi Gras, Disney is FOR THE KID IN ALL OF US! Some of us have experienced (and want to continue to experience) the magic. For me, if I can spread a little "pixie dust" of my own to make someone else have just a tinier bit better day, then I have a GREAT day!
> 
> Never, EVER, underestimate the euphoria generated by GIVING a kind word, a smile or just a tiny bit of help.
> 
> I am 47 and will always be a kid at Disney because I know these joys!
> 
> Of course, I have my moments and found myself in the unenviable position of having to profusely apologize to a CM for behaving badly. The CM was very kind and understanding and forgave me (I did not raise my voice or use profanity, but was unreasonable none the less). I did not like eating that crow, and the taste will always remind me of the responsibility I have to my kids, wife, fellow travellers and Disney CMs to be decent, fair, understanding and, most importantly, a representative of the Disney Magic I carry with me every day!



Best post EVER!


----------



## RockAndRollBallerina

Here is my biggest pet peeve these days: Cell phones are a great communication tool, carry one within your party for emergencies only. But please, you are on vacation and its not necessary to be texting, checking all the social network sites and your e-mail on your smart phone while you are in the parks, on the busses, monorails, boats, in restaurants, shops. Please save it for when you are in your hotel room. If you have a child with a cell phone who has a major need to be texting and have their cell phone with them all the time it might be a good idea before hand to have texting disabled on their phone for the duration of the trip. This will force them to call friends on the phone back at home.


----------



## DisneyMomm

RockAndRollBallerina said:


> Here is my biggest pet peeve these days: Cell phones are a great communication tool, carry one within your party for emergencies only. But please, you are on vacation and its not necessary to be texting, checking all the social network sites and your e-mail on your smart phone while you are in the parks, on the busses, monorails, boats, in restaurants, shops. Please save it for when you are in your hotel room. If you have a child with a cell phone who has a major need to be texting and have their cell phone with them all the time it might be a good idea before hand to have texting disabled on their phone for the duration of the trip. This will force them to call friends on the phone back at home.


I gotta be honest, other people from other families using their phones doesn't bother me in the slightest. It's really none of my business what's so ever, and doesn't interfere with my trip at all. Some people need to keep in contact with home to keep things running, whether it be for their livelyhood or some other reason that is none of my business. And as far as my own kids being on the phone (that would be the only people I would concern myself with), it wouldn't bother me if they were keeping in contact with their best friends, letting them know the fun things their doing and seeing... or even if they feel better about getting a few updates from home. If their eyes were glued to it 24/7, and it was interfering with enjoying the trip, then I would put a stop to it.


----------



## snarlingcoyote

book_junkie said:


> Do not follow any touring plan until you and your partner are exhausted and your partner rebels, otherwise you may find yourself dunked into the resort pool fully clothed.



  Admit it.  You've been talking to my DH!    He makes that same threat on a routine basis when my inner commando comes out.


----------



## clanmcculloch

free2div said:


> Another grip I have is seeing older kids and teenagers or smaller kids taking up bus seats when there are elderly or mothers holding small children in their arms trying to stand. Please teach your kids to give up their seats and let the smaller ones sit in mom or dad's lap.



Please understand that you can't always tell what's going on in somebody's life and that there may be reasons why people don't give up their seats.  If somebody has to stand on a bus but has difficulty doing so, they do have the option to wait for the next bus rather than risk standing when it's dangerous to do so.  Everybody who rides the busses needs to do what they must in order to safefly use them.  Yes we've given up seats for those in more need than us but looking at people of all ages you can't always tell who has a need.  On our most recent trip my DH had to make sure he was sitting because of an injury.  We would wait for the next bus if there was standing room only when we'd get to the front of the line.  He couldn't give up his seat to somebody else and he couldn't have one of our kids sit on his lap due to the nature of his injury but he looked like a very healthy man.  Please try not to judge others based on a tiny glimpse into their lives.

I think in general, courtesy to those around you is what works best in all situations.


----------



## snarlingcoyote

RockAndRollBallerina said:


> Here is my biggest pet peeve these days: Cell phones are a great communication tool, carry one within your party for emergencies only. But please, you are on vacation and its not necessary to be texting, checking all the social network sites and your e-mail on your smart phone while you are in the parks, on the busses, monorails, boats, in restaurants, shops. Please save it for when you are in your hotel room. If you have a child with a cell phone who has a major need to be texting and have their cell phone with them all the time it might be a good idea before hand to have texting disabled on their phone for the duration of the trip. This will force them to call friends on the phone back at home.



I'm sorry that what other people do that isn't interfering with your trip bothers you, but well. . .let me put as nicely as possible. . .it's not your business unless they're a member of your family.  

I'm also going to cordially disagree with you that texting has no place while you're at Disney.  I think it's a great place to text!  There's no way anyone in my family would have wanted to miss a dear relation's texts from his first trip to Disney with his HS band.  They were fun for all of us, and he got a big kick out of sending them.    It was a  memento we all enjoyed and treasured more than anything else he could have given us.  In fact, I'm going to make sure I text fun things to everyone in our family while I'm at Disney this year!  

Also, DH has the Undercover tourist App and I have the Touringplans App, so even if I didn't plan on texting, I'll use my phone and so will he.  It's a useful tool for Disney!


----------



## RockAndRollBallerina

DisneyMomm said:


> I gotta be honest, other people from other families using their phones doesn't bother me in the slightest. It's really none of my business what's so ever, and doesn't interfere with my trip at all. Some people need to keep in contact with home to keep things running, whether it be for their livelyhood or some other reason that is none of my business. And as far as my own kids being on the phone (that would be the only people I would concern myself with), it wouldn't bother me if they were keeping in contact with their best friends, letting them know the fun things their doing and seeing... or even if they feel better about getting a few updates from home. If their eyes were glued to it 24/7, and it was interfering with enjoying the trip, then I would put a stop to it.



The people who I was referring to are the ones, mostly in the teenage/tween crowd. Who are addicted to their phones to the point where its glued to them 24/7 and they cant drag themselves away from it for even a second. Thats mainly who the cell phone thing is directed to.

Only reason why its a big pet peeve to me now on vacations is that in 2006 we took my cousin to Disneyworld with us, she was on her cell phone 24/7, and didn't stop texting the entire trip. Needless to say it got to the point where my mom took her phone away from her the rest of the trip, she was 15 at the time. It was like she was in Disneyworld, but very much back at home at the same time. She pretty much ignored us like we were not even there because she was so absorbed into her phone and texting her friends back at home. After that trip we stopped taking her with us.

Sorry for not being more specific...


----------



## LuluLovesDisney

snarlingcoyote said:


> I'm sorry that what other people do that isn't interfering with your trip bothers you, but well. . .let me put as nicely as possible. . .it's not your business unless they're a member of your family.
> 
> I'm also going to cordially disagree with you that texting has no place while you're at Disney.  I think it's a great place to text!  There's no way anyone in my family would have wanted to miss a dear relation's texts from his first trip to Disney with his HS band.  They were fun for all of us, and he got a big kick out of sending them.    It was a  memento we all enjoyed and treasured more than anything else he could have given us.  In fact, I'm going to make sure I text fun things to everyone in our family while I'm at Disney this year!
> 
> Also, DH has the Undercover tourist App and I have the Touringplans App, so even if I didn't plan on texting, I'll use my phone and so will he.  It's a useful tool for Disney!



I will respectfully disagree with part of this. I don't care if people text on line or in the parks, but when in a show or on a ride (esp a dark ride) the light blinking from the phone is really distracting and does prevent me from enjoying the show. It is the same as a flash. All of a sudden, I am seeing rings of light instead of the pirates, kwim?


----------



## PrincessMom4

I had some rude guy ahead turn around in the Nemo line-up (to take pictures) and flashed me several times in the eyes. I had only been 6months post eye-surgery and was not seeing well for an hour after. The guy didn't even apologise or look like he felt badly.


----------



## LockShockBarrel

I mostly agree with the OP cell phone post. I think the phone calls and texts home can generally wait til you're back at the hotel for the night. I will have my cell phone with me in the parks, because its the contact number I'll be leaving with the hotel, and I don't care to wear a watch. I will not be making phone calls while in line, or texting anyone while I'm on the rides. I honestly wouldn't mind people making a short call while in line, but more often than not anyone I've heard making a call in line has been speaking in a BOOMING voice and its just annoying. 

As far as kids with cell phones, I think making them wait til the end of the day to text and call their friends. It's Disney for crying out loud, they should be entertained by what's around them, not a little screen full of "omg kt ttly hooked up wit steve, idk wuts goin on" because let's be honest, do you really think all the 14-17 year olds texting at Disney are telling their friends "we just ate at Crystal Palace and now we're heading over to Hall of Presidents!" 

Its a vacation, a time you take to be away from home, so let yourselves be away from home. Of course you should call those family members who may be left behind, or check on your dog, or ask if something important came in the mail...but not every hour, not while you're sitting next to me on IASW, not while you're taking a picture of Goofy.


----------



## Eeyore5

LockShockBarrel said:


> I mostly agree with the OP cell phone post. I think the phone calls and texts home can generally wait til you're back at the hotel for the night. I will have my cell phone with me in the parks, because its the contact number I'll be leaving with the hotel, and I don't care to wear a watch. I will not be making phone calls while in line, or texting anyone while I'm on the rides. I honestly wouldn't mind people making a short call while in line, but more often than not anyone I've heard making a call in line has been speaking in a BOOMING voice and its just annoying.



It is the BOOMING voice I find annoying. It seems like most people talk louder when on a cell phone then their normal conversation voice. I don't mind someone on the phone if they are quite about it and not using it when in a show or on a dark ride. My group will use our cell phones on our up coming trip to track each other down if needed - my dad tends to wander off and get lost.  Other then that I have no desire to be available by phone all the time to all people, whether on vacation or not.


----------



## skiingfast

Cell phones in the parks bother me a lot.  If you have to have the phone with you you should not of been able to survive and live this long.


It is a vactation try to take a break from some of things you normally do and enjoy new experiences.


----------



## DisneyMomm

Eeyore5 said:


> It is the BOOMING voice I find annoying. It seems like most people talk louder when on a cell phone then their normal conversation voice. I don't mind someone on the phone if they are quite about it and not using it when in a show or on a dark ride. My group will use our cell phones on our up coming trip to track each other down if needed - my dad tends to wander off and get lost.  Other then that I have no desire to be available by phone all the time to all people, whether on vacation or not.


It's so funny you say that because my DH is one of those people who talks so loudly on the phone... he's fairly loud in general, but way worse on the phone. That does bother me. It would bother me if someone was talking on the phone through a ride, but not if they're texting (and their phone is on vibrate). It doesn't even bother me if they take pictures with the phone (not in my eyes like the PP had happen) Hey, it's no different then someone taking a picture, and that definately doesn't bother me. I wouldn't like someone taking 30 or 40 pictures right next to me during Pirates of the Carribean, but a couple is perfectly fine. I'm not about to get annoyed about someone trying to capture a few memories. I think if people are so intolerant of what other people are doing, and let so many insignificant things peeve them off, or things that really have nothing to do with them, then they are only setting themselves up to feel constantly irritated... and that's no fun. Unless someone is causing harm to others in any way, then I say just relax, smile, and enjoy your trip. Don't stress the small stuff 

And by the way.. I will have my phone with me, I will text or speak on if I choose, I will not speak loudly on it in an innappropriate place, I will not be on it 24/7, and if I would like to use it, I will not feel that I have to wait untill the end of the day, when I get back to the hotel, just incase it annoys stangers walking by me who feel that it is any of their business. Sorry


----------



## ~armywife~

i understand that there are people who seem to disconnect with the actual people they are with and seem be on their phones wayyy too much when they are at such an amazing place, but unless they are the 'loud talkers', you really don't know all these people are doing on their phones.

i use my cell phone as a camera .. sometimes i immediately send those pics to family or friends.  if seperated from family, i will use the phone to get people's attention or to find out where to meet.  i may even be texting the person next to me if i want to say something i don't want others to hear (like a surprise for my kids) or if it is too loud.

as far as teenagers using phones ... i love getting pics or texts from my DD15 when she is excited about something that she just needs to share with me.  

personally, i don't care if people in other parties are using their phones, their camcorders, or their cameras.  there are soooo many people at WDW .. all with different lifestyles and cultures and temperments, there are bound to be things that other people are doing that will be annoying or frustrating.  just try to be patient and understanding.  someone may be annoying you atm, but sooner or later, you will be annoying someone else.


----------



## DisneyMomm

~armywife~ said:


> there are bound to be things that other people are doing that will be annoying or frustrating.  just try to be patient and understanding.  someone may be annoying you atm, but sooner or later, you will be annoying someone else.



  This is sooo true


----------



## Eeyore5

DisneyMomm said:


> It's so funny you say that because my DH is one of those people who talks so loudly on the phone... he's fairly loud in general, but way worse on the phone. That does bother me. It would bother me if someone was talking on the phone through a ride, but not if they're texting (and their phone is on vibrate). It doesn't even bother me if they take pictures with the phone (not in my eyes like the PP had happen) Hey, it's no different then someone taking a picture, and that definately doesn't bother me. I wouldn't like someone taking 30 or 40 pictures right next to me during Pirates of the Carribean, but a couple is perfectly fine. I'm not about to get annoyed about someone trying to capture a few memories. I think if people are so intolerant of what other people are doing, and let so many insignificant things peeve them off, or things that really have nothing to do with them, then they are only setting themselves up to feel constantly irritated... and that's no fun. Unless someone is causing harm to others in any way, then I say just relax, smile, and enjoy your trip. Don't stress the small stuff
> 
> And by the way.. I will have my phone with me, I will text or speak on if I choose, I will not speak loudly on it in an inappropriate place, I will not be on it 24/7, and if I would like to use it, I will not feel that I have to wait untill the end of the day, when I get back to the hotel, just incase it annoys stangers walking by me who feel that it is any of their business. Sorry



I have been on the receiving end of the booming voice on the cell phone. Makes my ears ring.  You know it is bad when a person sitting near you can hear what the person on the phone is saying.

 I have no problem with people using their cell phones at Disney as long as it isn't disruptive (i.e. During a show).


----------



## MomToAp1699

DisneyMomm said:


> I gotta be honest, other people from other families using their phones doesn't bother me in the slightest. It's really none of my business what's so ever, and doesn't interfere with my trip at all. Some people need to keep in contact with home to keep things running, whether it be for their livelyhood or some other reason that is none of my business. And as far as my own kids being on the phone (that would be the only people I would concern myself with), it wouldn't bother me if they were keeping in contact with their best friends, letting them know the fun things their doing and seeing... or even if they feel better about getting a few updates from home. If their eyes were glued to it 24/7, and it was interfering with enjoying the trip, then I would put a stop to it.



I have to agree with this.. and to be honest If I had a choice I would rather people be standing next to me in line texting quietly than talking on their phone so loud that you can hear them in Epcot while your standing in the MK.. ok.. exaggeration but most people have heard that person at least one in their lives..


----------



## maxiesmom

I texted a lot during my last trip to WDW.  In fact, I got a new phone just so I could do it easily.  Want to know what?  It was my first trip away from home alone, and I was a bit nervous.  So texting with my sister helped me to feel more grounded.   If my quietly texting on a bus or in a non-dark ride bothers you so much I am going to say, as nicely as possible, that you are the one with the problem.

Stop worrying so much about what other people are doing.  Focus on you and your family.  You will enjoy yourself much more that way.


----------



## DisneyMomm

Eeyore5 said:


> I have been on the receiving end of the booming voice on the cell phone. Makes my ears ring.  You know it is bad when a person sitting near you can hear what the person on the phone is saying.
> 
> I have no problem with people using their cell phones at Disney as long as it isn't disruptive (i.e. During a show).


I just realized that my entire post seemed like it was directed at you... I didn't mean for it to sound that way.... sorry   I was only commenting to you about my DH being so loud... and then I started aiming the rest of the post at the "general you's" who are in a huff about strangers being on the phone. Hope you didn't take it towards you


----------



## skiingfast

If people notice other talking on thier phone, is texting unoticeable?


----------



## Eeyore5

DisneyMomm said:


> I just realized that my entire post seemed like it was directed at you... I didn't mean for it to sound that way.... sorry   I was only commenting to you about my DH being so loud... and then I started aiming the rest of the post at the "general you's" who are in a huff about strangers being on the phone. Hope you didn't take it towards you



Thanks. I wasn't sure. That is one of the challenges with discussion boards.


----------



## RockAndRollBallerina

skiingfast said:


> If people notice other talking on thier phone, is texting unoticeable?



Some people are sneakier at it than others. Some people get good at hiding the fact they are texting, other people not so much.


----------



## DisneyMomm

Eeyore5 said:


> Thanks. I wasn't sure. That is one of the challenges with discussion boards.


Your welcome. I know, it's tough when you've got so much running through your head that your trying to wright quickly, and even though I always read over it before I hit submit, sometimes I miss the fact that it might be taken wrong or seem like it was aimed at the wrong person. I usually go back and re-read when I've settled down to make sure... just wanted to make sure I didn't leave you feeling like I came out of nowhere and had a go at you for no reason  ... I was actually aiming it at a couple of other people instead


----------



## rbdiaz

Don't get wrapped up in thinking you need to see everything - or have to stick to a certain itinerary or sequence of rides.  If you overcomplicate the planning, it becomes a competetiion, you get frustrated with crowds (or others in your group), and it leads to fights / stress.  Let the day and the fun evolve as your mood takes you


----------



## DisneyMomm

rbdiaz said:


> Don't get wrapped up in thinking you need to see everything - or have to stick to a certain itinerary or sequence of rides.  If you overcomplicate the planning, it becomes a competetiion, you get frustrated with crowds (or others in your group), and it leads to fights / stress.  Let the day and the fun evolve as your mood takes you


This is how our family feels about it too. My DSis went with her family a few months before we did in 2008 and she had everything planned out on a spreadsheet ... even down to what route to take to get to each attraction quicker, or where some hidden entrances were to get to something else. Their whole trip was itemized step by step on a piece of paper.... and apparantly they all stuck to it with her. I don't know how they did it. We have our ADR's, and that's about the only thing that we follow a schedule to. We do what we want as the mood hits us, untill it's time to eat, and then we make sure we go wherever the restaurant is. It makes for such a relaxing, happy trip.


----------



## lizlovesdisney

maxiesmom said:


> I texted a lot during my last trip to WDW.  In fact, I got a new phone just so I could do it easily.  Want to know what?  It was my first trip away from home alone, and I was a bit nervous.  So texting with my sister helped me to feel more grounded.   If my quietly texting on a bus or in a non-dark ride bothers you so much I am going to say, as nicely as possible, that you are the one with the problem.
> 
> Stop worrying so much about what other people are doing.  Focus on you and your family.  You will enjoy yourself much more that way.


Hey, I'm on the west side of the mitten, too!


----------



## disfan07

My big problem with texting on rides adn in shows is that most people who do it do not put their phones on silent!!!!

So you have to listen to their phone vibrate or whatever they have it set to during the ride. If you are going to text while on a ride at least silence the dang cell phone. I wanted to toss a few cell phones into the water last time I was in DL. It's rude.

Also, I have no problem with people texting in WDW in general but not while on rides or in shows. But if you can't refrain from texting while in a show or on a ride...why go to Disney? There are so many hours in the day where you are standing in the line, on the bus, at the hotel, etc that why do you need to do it on a ride? And I'm serious about that question. I just don't get it.

We're taking my brother and his fiance this december to Disney and they are both very aware that cell phones are to be silenced and not taken out while on a ride or in a show and they are both fine with it adn they are both liek permanantly attached to their phones..lol


----------



## DisneyMomm

disfan07 said:


> My big problem with texting on rides adn in shows is that most people who do it do not put their phones on silent!!!!
> 
> So you have to listen to their phone vibrate or whatever they have it set to during the ride. If you are going to text while on a ride at least silence the dang cell phone. I wanted to toss a few cell phones into the water last time I was in DL. It's rude.
> 
> Also, I have no problem with people texting in WDW in general but not while on rides or in shows. But if you can't refrain from texting while in a show or on a ride...why go to Disney? There are so many hours in the day where you are standing in the line, on the bus, at the hotel, etc that why do you need to do it on a ride? And I'm serious about that question. I just don't get it.
> 
> We're taking my brother and his fiance this december to Disney and they are both very aware that cell phones are to be silenced and not taken out while on a ride or in a show and they are both fine with it adn they are both liek permanantly attached to their phones..lol


I absolutely agree that a phone should be silenced if someone is going to use it during a show or ride. As for your question about why someone would need to use it on a ride, everyone has their own reasons. When we went 2 years ago, I had to have my phone with me. At the time I ran a store alone that involved hundreds of clients with many different needs and things going on with their accounts. When I left for 12 days, someone had to fill in for me who didn't know all the ins and outs of what was going on with all of the accounts. If they had a client show up to the store expecting something had been settled, or picking something up, I had no intention of leaving my co-worker standing there helpless, not quite knowing where I had put something, or what I had resolved, with a client looking at them waiting, and a possible line-up of people behind that client. If I would get a text asking where they could find it, or what answer I had gotten back about a big problem, I felt that sending off a quick text immediately to update them was what I had to do to keep the business running smoothly. Don't forget... there would be a client standing there, that second, expecting an answer. That only happened a couple of times on our last trip. I think some people need to understand that someone like me is perfectly aware of how wonderful it is to be at Disney, and I cherish being there with my kids, but unfortunatly that doesn't mean that everyone can just switch off the entire outside world. Some people can, and that's great, but those people shouldn't judge others who need to be available for the people back at home, or for whatever reason. If someone is doing their best to not disturb others with their phone habits, then it's really not up to anyone else who doesn't have an insight into that person's life, to make any kind of assumptions on whether or not that person really needs to be on the phone at Disney.


----------



## NonScents

disfan07 said:


> My big problem with texting on rides adn in shows is that most people who do it do not put their phones on silent!!!!
> 
> So you have to listen to their phone vibrate or whatever they have it set to during the ride. If you are going to text while on a ride at least silence the dang cell phone. I wanted to toss a few cell phones into the water last time I was in DL. It's rude.
> 
> Also, I have no problem with people texting in WDW in general but not while on rides or in shows. But if you can't refrain from texting while in a show or on a ride...why go to Disney? There are so many hours in the day where you are standing in the line, on the bus, at the hotel, etc that why do you need to do it on a ride? And I'm serious about that question. I just don't get it.
> 
> We're taking my brother and his fiance this december to Disney and they are both very aware that cell phones are to be silenced and not taken out while on a ride or in a show and they are both fine with it adn they are both liek permanantly attached to their phones..lol


 
The light from the screen is very distracting as well, usually you are in a darkened auditorium or ride and it spoils the effect. And keys beeping or tapping during texting can interfere with narration of the attraction.


----------



## scarlet_ibis

disfan07 said:


> Also, I have no problem with people texting in WDW in general but not while on rides or in shows. But if you can't refrain from texting while in a show or on a ride...why go to Disney? There are so many hours in the day where you are standing in the line, on the bus, at the hotel, etc that why do you need to do it on a ride? And I'm serious about that question. I just don't get it.



Seriously?  Have you never been on It's a Small World?  Fifteen times in a week?


----------



## LuluLovesDisney

scarlet_ibis said:


> Seriously?  Have you never been on It's a Small World?  Fifteen times in a week?



True  . . . but what if I am with Granny and this is her only time on her favorite ride from when she came here 30 years ago? If people can text in their laps without a bright screen and no one notices, that's one thing, but dark rides are dark for a reason and a bright blue light is totally distracting.


----------



## simba20

About the texting......

Yes, I do it on rides.....did it on "...small world."

I was having fun, updating my FB page with little sights and snippets of Disney, asking my friends to guess where I was/what park/what ride.  I didn't do it every minute, but maybe every few hours or so.

I took pictures of things people had never noticed/seen/knew about...now all of my FB friends want to take trips.

Also my phone acted as my camera when I left my regular camera in the stroller.

My keys were silent, the phone was on silent (except fo the day of check in so we could get our text that our room was ready).

Talking loudly on a phone, yes rude, but someone fielding a call from family who is at home or sending a text doesn't bother me at all.


----------



## Loribz

scarlet_ibis said:


> I've breastfed at the dinner table at the Crystal Palace at prime dinner hour.  Nothing wrong with that.  There's no such thing as an inappropriate place to breastfeed, other than perhaps a bathroom or anywhere you wouldn't eat, but that's just a sanitation matter.



I've breastfeed while sitting in line waiting for the Land ride at EPCOT and while eating at many restaurants at Disney.  I would rather see a woman breastfeeding than hear a screaming baby, which is what happens if youu don't feed a baby.


----------



## disfan07

Disneymomm: I understand that stuff like that comes up. I was actually talking more about teenagers and college students rather than adults. I have only ever noticed a few adults texting and they are usually considerate. It is the teenagers who are usually disrespectful about it which I can't stand.


----------



## KAA1972

I don't mind if people text or talk on the phone on rides as long as they are discreet.  I does bug me horribly when someone stops right in the middle of the walkway to text or read their map (especially when the park is at a crowd level of 10).  Move to the side folks and text your little heart out!  

Just had to get on my soap box for a bit.....


----------



## Penelope2000

I agree that the brightly lit phone screens are very distracting in dark rooms during performances.  I hadn't even thought about this for our upcoming trip, and am a little concerned that it is an issue at all.  Recently I was at a HS concert (wonderful school band) and had a difficult time - someone wasn't actively texting, but had their phone open/light on, and was jiggling their hand.  The jiggling bright light was very, very distracting in the dark auditorium.  Like Flash, flash, flash, flash at the corner of my eye.  Someone was texting away on the other side of me, about 4 people over.  Fairly loud clicking, distracting from the concert.    I am hearing the discussion go both ways on this.   

              I guess it comes down to:  "What would Walt do?"


----------



## neonatalicurn

Brit_Jude said:


> I just don't get it smoking is OK and it is offensive if people walk through it showing their distain but breastfeeding isn't OK.  You do not have to look if you are offended. When was the last time you complained about a Victoria's Secret commercial or the Sports Illustrated Swimsuit edition? You see more of those women's breasts and bodies than you usually see from a breastfeeding mother, and yet nobody seems to have a problem with seeing women strutting in their lingerie on a commercial during their favorite family sitcom. Obviously, most people in this country have no problem with the female form portrayed in a sexualized manner that is probably the problem. It's only when breasts are used for their intended purpose that most people get offended.



I completely agree!!! I am an RN who works in the neonatal intensive care, so I understand how important breastfeeding is! If it was more tolerated and supported so that it was easier for mother's to breastfeed, more mother's WOULD breastfeed and there would be a lot more healthy babies and children. I'm not saying that mothers should completely expose themselves, but bf can be done in public in a tasteful way.


----------



## Loribz

I do not want to get into the middle of this ...but the place where Belle's storytime is held is not in a theater, but a little aclove on the side of the castle.  There is only room for about 30 people to sit.  So it is not the same as the big shows that you can see.  I have given up my seat for a child at Belle's storytime.


----------



## Loribz

livndisney said:


> It would seem 30 minutes was not enough time to get to the theater before it filled with guests. Did you ask ahead of time how early you should arrive?
> 
> It would have been nice if this show was so important to your daughter that you made it a priority and stopped blaming others for getting there first. You have no idea how many other people in that theater has a "special reason" for being there. They bought a ticket and had every right to be in the theater no matter what you think. That does not make them jerks or selfish.
> 
> 
> What it sounds like to me is you got there too late for your daughter to see a show. You choose not to go to an earlier or later show (or even a show on another a day).
> 
> Just because you think Adults should not  be in the theater, does not make it a "rule".  And how you can say total strangers were not being "courteous" to your child is just beyond me.



I do not want to get into the middle of this ...but the place where Belle's storytime is held is not in a theater, but a little aclove on the side of the castle. There is only room for about 30 people to sit. So it is not the same as the big shows that you can see. I have given up my seat for a child at Belle's storytime.


----------



## Disneyadore

Loribz said:


> I do not want to get into the middle of this ...but the place where Belle's storytime is held is not in a theater, but a little aclove on the side of the castle. There is only room for about 30 people to sit. So it is not the same as the big shows that you can see. I have given up my seat for a child at Belle's storytime.



As Belle is being replaced on September the 12 with Rapunzel and Flynn Ryder this whole conversation is no longer a "hot topic" I suppose.


----------



## cuches

Please don't stare at people with disabilities!  This is a general rule, not just for WDW  . My DD 11  has autism and is non-verbal but she does tend to make singing sounds and occasionally flap her hands when she is happy (basically whenever she is at Disney ) I understand that this is atypical behavior and people will glance over to see what's up, and I am OK with that. It is when people gauk and stare, make funny faces, whisper and point as if my DD is some kind of freak! SHE IS NOT! I only got the nerve up to say something a few times but the WORST time was waiting in line for Soarin' and as you know that line can be LONG (even with the fast pass) a British girl about 12-14 years old was in front of us and was just looking at my daughter the entire time with a shocked look on her face....she even walked backwards as the line moved and she wouldn't take her eyes off my DD. Then the parents noticed and instead of them correcting their child THEY started to stare too....as if we were all naked and dancing a hoola dance or something. I finally said "it is rude to stare, can you all please face forward!" I also explained that she has autism (this usually either gets people to stop or at least to understand why my DD is doing what she is doing. Sometimes it sparks a conversation...I love to educate people on what autism is so I welcome questions!). My husband has the ability to not let this bother him but it really gets under my skin. 

Tina


----------



## livndisney

cuches said:


> Please don't stare at people with disabilities!  This is a general rule, not just for WDW  . My DD 11  has autism and is non-verbal but she does tend to make singing sounds and occasionally flap her hands when she is happy (basically whenever she is at Disney ) I understand that this is atypical behavior and people will glance over to see what's up, and I am OK with that. It is when people gauk and stare, make funny faces, whisper and point as if my DD is some kind of freak! SHE IS NOT! I only got the nerve up to say something a few times but the WORST time was waiting in line for Soarin' and as you know that line can be LONG (even with the fast pass) a British girl about 12-14 years old was in front of us and was just looking at my daughter the entire time with a shocked look on her face....she even walked backwards as the line moved and she wouldn't take her eyes off my DD. Then the parents noticed and instead of them correcting their child THEY started to stare too....as if we were all naked and dancing a hoola dance or something. I finally said "it is rude to stare, can you all please face forward!" I also explained that she has autism (this usually either gets people to stop or at least to understand why my DD is doing what she is doing. Sometimes it sparks a conversation...I love to educate people on what autism is so I welcome questions!). My husband has the ability to not let this bother him but it really gets under my skin.
> 
> Tina



 The "stares" drive me nuts. I wish I could say I am shocked the parents did not correct their childs behavior, but sadly I have seen it too many times. I LOVE that Disney is your dd happy place!


----------



## NaLisa

Wow, I've read this entire thread (over several days), and it really opened my eyes.  I imagine that most of the scenarios describes were the exception rather than the norm (well, other than the overtired, cranky, crying kids part ). It might have never occurred to me that a 10 year old in a stroller had special needs, but now I know. I also know to better prepare my children for the various shapes, sizes and kinds of people that might encounter at WDW, and it's given me a new opportunity to talk to my kids about proper and courteous behavior in different situations and with different types of people. My DH and I discussed not being judgmental, and I think it'll better prepare us for our time at WDW, so we won't get upset when we believe someone is acting rudely. "Walk a mile in his shoes" kind of thing. So I'm glad the thread wasn't closed, even when things got heated.

And my input on the BF debate--I was very uncomfortable breastfeeding in public, especially when it was new to me and I was figuring out all the tricks, but I eventually leaned that I couldn't (and shouldn't) shut myself off from the world every time my child was hungry. Some of you may not realize, but a newborn may nurse 12 times a day, 30 minutes each time (my youngest did this for the first three months, whew!!!). Mothers cannot spend 6 hours a day hiding from people who may be uncomfortable with the idea of BF, especially when they have older children to care for as well. I was always very discreet and made sure to wear clothing that would best facilitate my daughters' nursing. Yes, I'm sure that there are some women with exhibitionist tendencies or who are militant about breastfeeding in public, and that those women are inconsiderate of others. But trust me, most breastfeeding-in-public mothers have no intention of making anyone uncomfortable, including themselves. They just need to meet their child's basic needs.

So after reading all the posts, agreeing with some and disagreeing with others, I come away with this--try not to ruin anyone's WDW magic, and don't let anyone else ruin yours.


----------



## ILoveMyGirls

well said 



NaLisa said:


> "...I come away with this--try not to ruin anyone's WDW magic, and don't let anyone else ruin yours."


----------



## mom2cookies

i didn't read all 60+ pages but some of my thots are

breastfeeding in public... all for it but done discreetly
cell phones - txting... ok if keyboard is silent.  Talking on a ride or show BIG NO NO imho
flash photos when specifically asked not to use flash  - major annoyance
screaming kids.... annoying yes, but neither the parent nor the kid WANTS the   screaming either.  Its happening.. nobody is happy about it not your kid... not your   problem.

rule breakes, parade watching pushers ( people that try to take over your spot), people hitting / abusing their children ( even they are being brats), kids that make it obvious they are making fun of other ppl in line.  Shouldn't do it anyway, but making it obvious is really worse.


----------



## Terapin

I saw that someone posted that breastfeeding was ok if done discretely.  I just wanted to post that I am in support of a woman feeding her baby anyway she sees fit - I don't need her to be 'discrete' - she can feed her baby in whatever way she is comfortable.  Almost all women feel most comfortable being pretty discrete anyhow.  I think we should all thank breastfeeding women for doing their best to give their kids the best they can and helping future taxpayers grow up strong and healthy.


----------



## maxiesmom

Terapin said:


> I just wanted to post that I am in support of a woman feeding her baby anyway she sees fit - I don't need her to be 'discrete' - she can feed her baby in whatever way she is comfortable.



I did have an issue with a non-discrete breast feeding mom.  She was directly across from me on a Disney bus, and  she was very well endowed.  Even though I know it is a natural thing to do, I am uncomfortable watching someone breast feed.  Especially when a lot of breast is left exposed.  But when they are right across from you, that is where your eyes want to look, kwim?

I was kind of in a lose lose situation then.  I didn't want to stare and be rude, but I didn't want to act like I wouldn't look because I was offended.  And every time I let my eyes drift to straight ahead of me, the lady in question was staring right at me.  

I guess I don't see anything wrong with being discrete.  Not everyone wants to view your "girls", even when you are just feeding your baby.


----------



## DisneyMomm

Ok, so since we're rehashing the BF issue again, I'll add my 2 cents again. Although I agree BF is a natural thing, along with all the other other natural things we do, it also comes with the obligation of following some social rules. There are some cultures that allow women to go uncovered and think nothing of it(I'm not talking about topless beaches). However, in this society women are expected to not expose themselves in public. We choose to live in this society because it's benefits outway it's disadvantages. I'm onboard with the fact that a mother has to feed her child, and shouldn't have to go to a dirty bathroom. However, it should be done with discretion. She knows she is going to have to feed a child, and so therefore she is the one that should be prepared. Wear clothing that will allow the child to be fed with the least amount of exposure. As most people have already said, most mothers are modest and do there best to not expose themselves unnessesarily. That is all I ask for. BF were you need to, but do it with class and follow the social rules of the society you live in. There are those mothers who choose to  BF in a way that is almost a dare to the rest of society to say something. There are instances of women who are quite comfortable exposing themselves way longer than they need to before or after they have fed the baby, and then want to use the fact that they are BF as their "I can do whatever I want" card. These are the women I have a problem with. I think for most people it has never been about a mother BF, is is about the exibitionists. Now for those that say, BF is natural and nobody should tell a BF mother she needs to be discreet because it is only a baby eating.... I respectfully disagree. When that child get's older, and is eating in a restaurant, it will still be a natural thing of a child eating, and yet you will expect that that child has been taught our society's rules and maners for eating in public. You will expect that child to sit in their chair, and eat with utensils (not shovel it in with their hands), and not chew with their mouth open, or not talk with their mouth full. So why when a child is older and eating do we expect them to follow society's rules about what is considered polite and respectful of others, and yet you would say that just because a mother is breastfeeding and it is a baby eating, that any consideration for being polite to the rest of society does not apply?


----------



## ratlenhum

cuches said:


> Please don't stare at people with disabilities!  This is a general rule, not just for WDW  . My DD 11  has autism and is non-verbal but she does tend to make singing sounds and occasionally flap her hands when she is happy (basically whenever she is at Disney ) I understand that this is atypical behavior and people will glance over to see what's up, and I am OK with that. It is when people gauk and stare, make funny faces, whisper and point as if my DD is some kind of freak! SHE IS NOT! I only got the nerve up to say something a few times but the WORST time was waiting in line for Soarin' and as you know that line can be LONG (even with the fast pass) a British girl about 12-14 years old was in front of us and was just looking at my daughter the entire time with a shocked look on her face....she even walked backwards as the line moved and she wouldn't take her eyes off my DD. Then the parents noticed and instead of them correcting their child THEY started to stare too....as if we were all naked and dancing a hoola dance or something. I finally said "it is rude to stare, can you all please face forward!" I also explained that she has autism (this usually either gets people to stop or at least to understand why my DD is doing what she is doing. Sometimes it sparks a conversation...I love to educate people on what autism is so I welcome questions!). My husband has the ability to not let this bother him but it really gets under my skin.
> 
> Tina





Tina,
  As you know we just got back and had a really great trip,but it was the WORST as far as stares and comments. The older my son gets the more his behaviors/actions/sounds stand out.  
  Several times I finally said to kids and adults "what are your staring at?"  or I'd say "it's called autism and your staring isn't helping."  

   We had some AMAZING experiences with character interactions and with my son participating in shows. The CMs were WONDERFUL even if I didn't tip them off. I wonder if some just realize that it's autism or if they think he just doesn't speak English when he doesn't answer.  We saw Mary Poppins at EPCOT and she just kept talking to my son like he was answering. Finally she asked where his smile was and he pointed to his teeth. Her face lit up like she was so happy she found a way to get him to respond. It was amazing to see.

  The guests on the other hand, we had some bad times. By noon today I told my husband I just want to go home. I'm so tired of being stared at and I want to go home to our own some what safe little world.


----------



## DisneyMomm

ratlenhum said:


> Tina,
> As you know we just got back and had a really great trip,but it was the WORST as far as stares and comments. The older my son gets the more his behaviors/actions/sounds stand out.
> Several times I finally said to kids and adults "what are your staring at?"  or I'd say "it's called autism and your staring isn't helping."
> 
> We had some AMAZING experiences with character interactions and with my son participating in shows. The CMs were WONDERFUL even if I didn't tip them off. I wonder if some just realize that it's autism or if they think he just doesn't speak English when he doesn't answer.  We saw Mary Poppins at EPCOT and she just kept talking to my son like he was answering. Finally she asked where his smile was and he pointed to his teeth. Her face lit up like she was so happy she found a way to get him to respond. It was amazing to see.
> 
> The guests on the other hand, we had some bad times. By noon today I told my husband I just want to go home. I'm so tired of being stared at and I want to go home to our own some what safe little world.


That's terrible that people were acting like that. You gotta wonder about some people out there... were they raised by wolves for cring out loud. It's a shame when other people's rude actions make you glad to be leaving Disney. I know your trip was tainted because of it, but I hope at least your little boy didn't realize what other people were doing and still had the best time of his life.


----------



## cuches

ratlenhum said:


> Tina,
> As you know we just got back and had a really great trip,but it was the WORST as far as stares and comments. The older my son gets the more his behaviors/actions/sounds stand out.
> Several times I finally said to kids and adults "what are your staring at?"  or I'd say "it's called autism and your staring isn't helping."
> 
> We had some AMAZING experiences with character interactions and with my son participating in shows. The CMs were WONDERFUL even if I didn't tip them off. I wonder if some just realize that it's autism or if they think he just doesn't speak English when he doesn't answer.  We saw Mary Poppins at EPCOT and she just kept talking to my son like he was answering. Finally she asked where his smile was and he pointed to his teeth. Her face lit up like she was so happy she found a way to get him to respond. It was amazing to see.
> 
> The guests on the other hand, we had some bad times. By noon today I told my husband I just want to go home. I'm so tired of being stared at and I want to go home to our own some what safe little world.



So glad you had a great trip  but I totally understand about the staring! The CM are AMAZING at Disney...we had a beautiful experience with Daisy Duck at MK once. NOBODY was waiting to see her so I thought it was the perfect time to get DD to see a character without having to wait. Daisy noticed right away that DD was "different" and she was so sweat and gentle with our DD. I started to cry. It was one of the most touching experiences we ever had at WDW!

We did have some great experiences with other disney visitors and many times after people found out that our DD has autism they would tell me stories of their cousin-nephew-neighbor (seems like EVERYONE is effected by autism these days ). But too many times we had to deal with the awkward stares or the worst is hearing people say "why are THEY using "handicap" entrance or seating for parade..that is not fair". I want to scream and say having a child that cannot speak due to autism is what is not fair...mind your own damn business! I try to ignore but it ain't easy


----------



## cuches

DisneyMomm said:


> Ok, so since we're rehashing the BF issue again, I'll add my 2 cents again. Although I agree BF is a natural thing, along with all the other other natural things we do, it also comes with the obligation of following some social rules. There are some cultures that allow women to go uncovered and think nothing of it(I'm not talking about topless beaches). However, in this society women are expected to not expose themselves in public. We choose to live in this society because it's benefits outway it's disadvantages. I'm onboard with the fact that a mother has to feed her child, and shouldn't have to go to a dirty bathroom. However, it should be done with discretion. She knows she is going to have to feed a child, and so therefore she is the one that should be prepared. Wear clothing that will allow the child to be fed with the least amount of exposure. As most people have already said, most mothers are modest and do there best to not expose themselves unnessesarily. That is all I ask for. BF were you need to, but do it with class and follow the social rules of the society you live in. There are those mothers who choose to  BF in a way that is almost a dare to the rest of society to say something. There are instances of women who are quite comfortable exposing themselves way longer than they need to before or after they have fed the baby, and then want to use the fact that they are BF as their "I can do whatever I want" card. These are the women I have a problem with. I think for most people it has never been about a mother BF, is is about the exibitionists. Now for those that say, BF is natural and nobody should tell a BF mother she needs to be discreet because it is only a baby eating.... I respectfully disagree. When that child get's older, and is eating in a restaurant, it will still be a natural thing of a child eating, and yet you will expect that that child has been taught our society's rules and maners for eating in public. You will expect that child to sit in their chair, and eat with utensils (not shovel it in with their hands), and not chew with their mouth open, or not talk with their mouth full. So why when a child is older and eating do we expect them to follow society's rules about what is considered polite and respectful of others, and yet you would say that just because a mother is breastfeeding and it is a baby eating, that any consideration for being polite to the rest of society does not apply?



Wouldn't it be great if Disney had those family rooms near the bathrooms (not IN the bathrooms) where parents can feed their babies in privacy and in comfort. Not just BF but just a quiet, air conditioned place where even the dad can bottle feed his baby. I remember the Babies-R-Us by me used to have a room that was very cozy with reclining arm chairs and soft lamps (looked like anyones livingroom) and it was for this purpose.


----------



## livndisney

cuches said:


> Wouldn't it be great if Disney had those family rooms near the bathrooms (not IN the bathrooms) where parents can feed their babies in privacy and in comfort. Not just BF but just a quiet, air conditioned place where even the dad can bottle feed his baby. I remember the Babies-R-Us by me used to have a room that was very cozy with reclining arm chairs and soft lamps (looked like anyones livingroom) and it was for this purpose.



Each park HAS a babycare center with "living room" type nursing rooms.


----------



## skiingfast

When you are going to a park from your resort later in the day, don't stant in front of the doors waiting for them to open.  Stand back and give some room to people getting off the bus.


----------



## ratlenhum

DisneyMomm said:


> That's terrible that people were acting like that. You gotta wonder about some people out there... were they raised by wolves for cring out loud. It's a shame when other people's rude actions make you glad to be leaving Disney. I know your trip was tainted because of it, but I hope at least your little boy didn't realize what other people were doing and still had the best time of his life.




He hears and understands more than we realize because it could be days, weeks or months later, he'll say something that floors you.

There was this one man that kept staring at my son with disgust in The Plaza.  He even repositioned himself in his chair so that his back was to my son.  I went to use the restrooms and when I came back and walked past the man he said "in my country we drown children like that."   I looked him dead in the eye and said "F U" (but used the whole words, not loudly and no children heard. It was just him and another man at his table.) and sat down. I held back anger and tears because had my husband heard that he would have gotten up and killed the man.  I keep trying to forget it but once in a while I picture that ugly little man's face and my blood boils again.


----------



## maxiesmom

ratlenhum said:


> He hears and understands more than we realize because it could be days, weeks or months later, he'll say something that floors you.
> 
> There was this one man that kept staring at my son with disgust in The Plaza.  He even repositioned himself in his chair so that his back was to my son.  I went to use the restrooms and when I came back and walked past the man he said "in my country we drown children like that."   I looked him dead in the eye and said "F U" (but used the whole words, not loudly and no children heard. It was just him and another man at his table.) and sat down. I held back anger and tears because had my husband heard that he would have gotten up and killed the man.  I keep trying to forget it but once in a while I picture that ugly little man's face and my blood boils again.





I honestly don't know how you kept yourself from punching that man in the face.  That is beyond sick.  I'm  so sorry you had to deal with that thing in a man's suit.


----------



## ratlenhum

maxiesmom said:


> I honestly don't know how you kept yourself from punching that man in the face.  That is beyond sick.  I'm  so sorry you had to deal with that thing in a man's suit.





I know in my heart that some day, people like that will get theirs.  Knowing what my husband would have done is what stopped me. My husband would have beat the man until he was dragged off. He would have gotten arrested and he wouldn't have cared. But my husband is a cop and in the long run he'd lose his job for something like that. So I had to hold back, shut my mouth, clench my fists and know that it just wasn't worth it. I'm not going to let one hurtful person ruin my trip, or my family's entire future.

What bothers me more is when kids make a face or a signal their parent to point out my son or a kid like him and the parent makes a face and shakes their head too.  Kids are kids, but parents should say something. It's the perfect opportunity to say one or two sentances to your child about some people being different. In 30 seconds you can make a statement that can teach a child something for life. Most parents don't.

We tried so hard to spread the magic this trip. I brought Disney silly bands and my kid shared them at parades and shows. Same thing with glow bracelets. When we'd use our GAC, we'd also get a regular fast pass. If a line was 15-20 mins or less we'd wait on it, longer, we'd use the fast pass or the GAC.  Whenever we had FPs we were not going to use, we'd hand them off to people.  We were at AK and on our way to a show. A little girl fell right in front of us on the path by ITTBAB.  We could have just kept walking like everyone else. I stopped, gave the mom a wipe, dug out antibacterial wipes and gave her band aids for her daughter's bleeding knee. I pack everything in my backpack in ziplocks, and always bring a few extra. We were on Kali and the guy next to me was complaining to his wife that he just got a new phone after she lost the old one and it was going to get all wet. Once I realized (without obviously eavesdropping) what their issue was I offered them a gallon ziplock. They were so grateful and another unrelated woman on our raft also threw stuff in it.

We tried to always be polite, friendly, helpful, share the magic, and keep good Kharma. We did get it back from CMs, had a few character photo ops fall in our laps, and had a few good surprises.  I guess no matter what you do you just can't keep people from being jerks.  It won't stop me from going back and it won't stop me from doing all the nice things we tried to do last time.


----------



## DisneyMomm

ratlenhum said:


> He hears and understands more than we realize because it could be days, weeks or months later, he'll say something that floors you.
> 
> There was this one man that kept staring at my son with disgust in The Plaza.  He even repositioned himself in his chair so that his back was to my son.  I went to use the restrooms and when I came back and walked past the man he said "in my country we drown children like that."   I looked him dead in the eye and said "F U" (but used the whole words, not loudly and no children heard. It was just him and another man at his table.) and sat down. I held back anger and tears because had my husband heard that he would have gotten up and killed the man.  I keep trying to forget it but once in a while I picture that ugly little man's face and my blood boils again.


Maybe you should have said "in this country we drown men like you". What a pathetic little man!! Don't worry, Carma baby ... Carma. With morals like that, he'll get his somewhere down the line of his pityful, narrowminded little life.


----------



## DisneyMomm

And the fact that you are so thoughtful to other human beings is probably the reason God chose you to be the mother of your son. What more could a special needs child ask for than a mother who knows the value of showing kindness and goodwill to others. He was given to you because he would be in special hands.


----------



## maxiesmom

DisneyMomm said:


> And the fact that you are so thoughtful to other human beings is probably the reason God chose you to be the mother of your son. What more could a special needs child ask for than a mother who knows the value of showing kindness and goodwill to others. He was given to you because he would be in special hands.



Well said!!!


----------



## NaLisa

ratlenhum said:


> He hears and understands more than we realize because it could be days, weeks or months later, he'll say something that floors you.
> 
> There was this one man that kept staring at my son with disgust in The Plaza.  He even repositioned himself in his chair so that his back was to my son.  I went to use the restrooms and when I came back and walked past the man he said "in my country we drown children like that."   I looked him dead in the eye and said "F U" (but used the whole words, not loudly and no children heard. It was just him and another man at his table.) and sat down. I held back anger and tears because had my husband heard that he would have gotten up and killed the man.  I keep trying to forget it but once in a while I picture that ugly little man's face and my blood boils again.



I'm absolutely shocked that any human being would think/behave that way toward another person, but especially to a child at WDW.  Someone that ignorant doesn't deserve another thought or second of your time, so please try to put him out of your mind (easier said than done, I'm sure.) Despite this awful situation and some of the other things I've read on these boards, I still believe in the basic decency and kindness of most people. I hope that awful man didn't take that away from you.


----------



## bobbiekins

I have been reading this thread with a lot of interest for the last two days and I must say I am surprised at the intolerance of some. Disney World is known for being the place kids with chronic illnesses or life threatening illnesses wishes to go. So when you see someone using a stroller that is 13 my first reaction would be wow, he must have some kind of medical issue. However, tolerance is learned by experience and I for one hope none of the non-tolerant people have to learn it that way. My youngest, Alianna, has had serious medical issues due to an incurable condition she has had. This thread brings to mind when an organization called Casey Cares sent us to Williamsburg for a few days. We were at Busch Gardens and had used the handicapped access. When you use that access you get put on the ride next. I had seen people staring at Alianna, whispering, and everything but I ignored them because in all honesty Alianna looks fine. She can run, jump, play, etc. Well it wasn't until one lady got out of line, entered the ride area, stomped over to my kid, got right in my face and started screaming at me : "She isn't disabled. Why don't you quit abusing the system and wait in line like everyone else. God do you abuse welfare to?" I lost it. I didn't yell at her, I just lifted Alianna's shirt and showed her all the tubes running out of her that were taped up for the day so she could ride. The lady did have the decency to apologize and looked really embarrassed and tried to make excuses. I just ignored her and put my daughter on the ride. I was told later the ride attendant asked her to leave but it ruined the whole day. I was so upset over it. I hoped she learned that looks can be deceiving, however I am not nice now. I will tell you to mind your own business in a heartbeat. We will be using a wheel chair for Alianna at Disney World because she can't walk for long periods. So if you see her in it and think to yourself wow, she is abusing this, that, or the other then please keep those thoughts to yourself until you walk in her shoes.


----------



## csharpwv

The ONLY time I wonder at healthy looking people in wheelchairs is when I see a family rotate through the same wheelchair throughout the day. You see one child in the wheelchair at one attraction, the next child in the wheelchair at the next attraction, and then the adults start taking their turn. Then later in the day you see the family - as healthy as can be walking out of the park! You REALLY have to wonder about that. 

My Mom uses a wheelchair 100% of the time - the last time they went with us we rented an ECV from an outside company, and she wanted to ride the train to the front of the park from Toontown - just to get to ride the train -but they can't accommodate ECV's on the train - so I had to drive the scooter to the front of the park to meet them at the train station. 

I don't know why anyone would choose to rent an ECV if it were not medically necessary. They are very hard to handle around SO MANY people. I think Disney should build an ECV training facility - and all operators should have to earn a WDW ECV Operators License! They can be dangerous!
Plus people will run in front of you, they will stop in front of you, and they will literally back right into you with their hind-quarters in your face - SO rude! Some people have NO clue what it is like for an individual with a disability. 

So I always yield to scooters, wheelchairs, and open doors for wheelchairs and strollers.


----------



## RockAndRollBallerina

Heres one example of something not to do at Disney: Back in 2008 when I went to Disney in the summer months, actually was when tropical storm Fay had ripped through the sunshine state. There were a lot of people complaining about the weather because it was rainy and stormy out, and that there were no rides or anything they could go on or do because of the weather. So they were just non stop complaining that they were not having any fun at all. Everyone in the parks were wet and many people made the best of it. Add to that it was on a day when we went to Magic Kingdom and did the park in 4 hours and many of the rides were walk ons, and we were able to ride popular ones like space mountain several times with no wait. Its called you are in Disney World, there is plenty to do regardless of the weather, add to that it is a tropical state that sees hurricanes and other tropical weather. 

Case in point if you go to Disney in the summer its going to be hot, everyone around you will be hot and sweaty. If it rains, everyone is going to get wet to some degree. So its just best to be prepared for the weather and not complain about it. Have fun! You are in Disney World with parks that are designed to suit all sorts of weather with both indoor and outdoor rides. Make use of both.


----------



## cuches

livndisney said:


> Each park HAS a babycare center with "living room" type nursing rooms.



Wow, never saw ANY and we visited just about EVERY bathroom in each park


----------



## cuches

ratlenhum said:


> I know in my heart that some day, people like that will get theirs.  Knowing what my husband would have done is what stopped me. My husband would have beat the man until he was dragged off. He would have gotten arrested and he wouldn't have cared. But my husband is a cop and in the long run he'd lose his job for something like that. So I had to hold back, shut my mouth, clench my fists and know that it just wasn't worth it. I'm not going to let one hurtful person ruin my trip, or my family's entire future.
> 
> What bothers me more is when kids make a face or a signal their parent to point out my son or a kid like him and the parent makes a face and shakes their head too.  Kids are kids, but parents should say something. It's the perfect opportunity to say one or two sentances to your child about some people being different. In 30 seconds you can make a statement that can teach a child something for life. Most parents don't.
> 
> We tried so hard to spread the magic this trip. I brought Disney silly bands and my kid shared them at parades and shows. Same thing with glow bracelets. When we'd use our GAC, we'd also get a regular fast pass. If a line was 15-20 mins or less we'd wait on it, longer, we'd use the fast pass or the GAC.  Whenever we had FPs we were not going to use, we'd hand them off to people.  We were at AK and on our way to a show. A little girl fell right in front of us on the path by ITTBAB.  We could have just kept walking like everyone else. I stopped, gave the mom a wipe, dug out antibacterial wipes and gave her band aids for her daughter's bleeding knee. I pack everything in my backpack in ziplocks, and always bring a few extra. We were on Kali and the guy next to me was complaining to his wife that he just got a new phone after she lost the old one and it was going to get all wet. Once I realized (without obviously eavesdropping) what their issue was I offered them a gallon ziplock. They were so grateful and another unrelated woman on our raft also threw stuff in it.
> 
> We tried to always be polite, friendly, helpful, share the magic, and keep good Kharma. We did get it back from CMs, had a few character photo ops fall in our laps, and had a few good surprises.  I guess no matter what you do you just can't keep people from being jerks.  It won't stop me from going back and it won't stop me from doing all the nice things we tried to do last time.



OMG, I am just in tears at what that man said to you. I actually had a FAMILY member once say to me that "Hitler was right" referring to people with disabilities. Talk about being beyond shocked. That family member has since appologized but the sting of that statement will never go away....horrible statement, but to come from a member of your family is something I can't get over. My daughter is the BEST thing to ever happen to me and nobody can take that from me....not a stranger or family. She has taught me love, patience and above all acceptance. I understand how your DH would have hurt that man for saying what he did and you have unbelievable courage and stregth to keep that to yourself knowing what his reaction might be. 

On the flip side, you are so awesome to think of others like that...helping the little girl and giving a simple thing like a ziplock to save the day means so much. I bet those people will always remember the friendly "savior" of the day! I remember once when in the Bahama's my DH and I got stuck in a horrific rain storm waiting for the bus to take us back to our hotel (on the other side of the island) and the bus never showed. We waited and were drenched and didn't know what to do....no cabs anywhere. This young lady with her young son in the car stopped and asked why we were waiting in the rain, she had been watching us and passed us twice in her car because she was concerned (it was late at night too) We said we were waiting for the bus and she giggled and said the busses don't run in the rain! What kind of bus system is that???? My DH and I looked at each other like what are we gonna do now?!??! This woman took two drenched vacationers all the way to the other side of the island back to our hotel with no questions asked. I never saw such hospitality in my life. We soaked her back seat and she went all that way out of her way for strangers and refused to take money from us! I never forgot that unbelievable gesture and ever since I try to pass along that kindness. I bet the people you helped will do the same....spread the sunshine!

Tina


----------



## cuches

bobbiekins said:


> Disney World is known for being the place kids with chronic illnesses or life threatening illnesses wishes to go. So when you see someone using a stroller that is 13 my first reaction would be wow, he must have some kind of medical issue. However, tolerance is learned by experience and I for one hope none of the non-tolerant people have to learn it that way. My youngest, Alianna, has had serious medical issues due to an incurable condition she has had. This thread brings to mind when an organization called Casey Cares sent us to Williamsburg for a few days. We were at Busch Gardens and had used the handicapped access. When you use that access you get put on the ride next. I had seen people staring at Alianna, whispering, and everything but I ignored them because in all honesty Alianna looks fine. She can run, jump, play, etc. Well it wasn't until one lady got out of line, entered the ride area, stomped over to my kid, got right in my face and started screaming at me : "She isn't disabled. Why don't you quit abusing the system and wait in line like everyone else. God do you abuse welfare to?" I lost it. I didn't yell at her, I just lifted Alianna's shirt and showed her all the tubes running out of her that were taped up for the day so she could ride. The lady did have the decency to apologize and looked really embarrassed and tried to make excuses. I just ignored her and put my daughter on the ride. I was told later the ride attendant asked her to leave but it ruined the whole day. I was so upset over it. I hoped she learned that looks can be deceiving, however I am not nice now. I will tell you to mind your own business in a heartbeat. We will be using a wheel chair for Alianna at Disney World because she can't walk for long periods. So if you see her in it and think to yourself wow, she is abusing this, that, or the other then please keep those thoughts to yourself until you walk in her shoes.



Unbelievable! It amazes me that people would get that upset that they would make a fool of themselves and say stupid things. I understand there are people out there that may abuse the system (like the story of the family rotating in and out of the wheelchair) but for the most part people don't want to be in that wheelchair or need to use to "handicapped" entrance. If people just minded their own business and stop worrying about what others are doing the world would be a better place. Shame on that woman for not appologizing but perhaps she learned a lesson of civility that day and never did something dumb like that again!

Tina


----------



## wdwpirates

ratlenhum said:


> He hears and understands more than we realize because it could be days, weeks or months later, he'll say something that floors you.
> 
> There was this one man that kept staring at my son with disgust in The Plaza.  He even repositioned himself in his chair so that his back was to my son.  I went to use the restrooms and when I came back and walked past the man he said "in my country we drown children like that."   I looked him dead in the eye and said "F U" (but used the whole words, not loudly and no children heard. It was just him and another man at his table.) and sat down. I held back anger and tears because had my husband heard that he would have gotten up and killed the man.  I keep trying to forget it but once in a while I picture that ugly little man's face and my blood boils again.



I applaud you for the way you handled the situation.  I don't have kids but I probably would have mauled the man.  Don't worry, that nasty man will get his!


----------



## wdwpirates

Please don't stand over me eating your melty ice cream cone in 90+ degree weather while I am sitting on the curb waiting for the afternoon parade to begin.  And don't act like it's my fault when I call you on it.  And please don't forget to apologize.  If I wanted to be smeared in ice cream I would facilitate the smearing myself.


----------



## livndisney

cuches said:


> Wow, never saw ANY and we visited just about EVERY bathroom in each park



Each park has them right next to First Aid.

MK Between the bathroom (FA) and Crystal Palace.
AK on the left just past Pizzafari (near First Aid)
DS In the lobby of Guest Services (near FA)
EP Between Test Track and Mexico (just past the bathroom and FA)


----------



## LOVEMYGIRLS4

DisneyMomm said:


> Ok, so since we're rehashing the BF issue again, I'll add my 2 cents again. Although I agree BF is a natural thing, along with all the other other natural things we do,* it also comes with the obligation of following some social rules.* There are some cultures that allow women to go uncovered and think nothing of it(I'm not talking about topless beaches). However, in this society women are expected to not expose themselves in public. We choose to live in this society because it's benefits outway it's disadvantages. I'm onboard with the fact that a mother has to feed her child, and shouldn't have to go to a dirty bathroom. However, it should be done with discretion. She knows she is going to have to feed a child, and so therefore she is the one that should be prepared. Wear clothing that will allow the child to be fed with the least amount of exposure. As most people have already said, most mothers are modest and do there best to not expose themselves unnessesarily. That is all I ask for. BF were you need to, but do it with class and follow the social rules of the society you live in. There are those mothers who choose to  BF in a way that is almost a dare to the rest of society to say something. There are instances of women who are quite comfortable exposing themselves way longer than they need to before or after they have fed the baby, and then want to use the fact that they are BF as their "I can do whatever I want" card. These are the women I have a problem with. I think for most people it has never been about a mother BF, is is about the exibitionists. Now for those that say, BF is natural and nobody should tell a BF mother she needs to be discreet because it is only a baby eating.... I respectfully disagree. When that child get's older, and is eating in a restaurant, it will still be a natural thing of a child eating, and yet you will expect that that child has been taught our society's rules and maners for eating in public. You will expect that child to sit in their chair, and eat with utensils (not shovel it in with their hands), and not chew with their mouth open, or not talk with their mouth full. So why when a child is older and eating do we expect them to follow society's rules about what is considered polite and respectful of others, and yet you would say that just because a mother is breastfeeding and it is a baby eating, that any consideration for being polite to the rest of society does not apply?




Although I do agree that moms should cover up, but take into effect that would you want to cover your babys head in 90+ degree weather and humidity, plus you don't eat in a bathroom so neither should BFing babies. Plus it is a far stretch to say that is is an "obligation"  Just my 2 cents as a newbie


----------



## Ashton7

csharpwv said:


> The ONLY time I wonder at healthy looking people in wheelchairs is when I see a family rotate through the same wheelchair throughout the day. You see one child in the wheelchair at one attraction, the next child in the wheelchair at the next attraction, and then the adults start taking their turn. Then later in the day you see the family - as healthy as can be walking out of the park! You REALLY have to wonder about that.


 
No, I wouldn't wonder about that ... because I would find it extremely unlikely that I would see the same family doing this throughout an entire long day at Disney nor would I be following them out of the park to see if they were capable enough of walking to suit my personal definition of "disabled." Nor would I be bothering to even notice whether or not the child in the wheelchair had changed. I mean, who in the world walks around the park following a family and keeping track of something like that?!?! And even if it happens, I doubt it happens often enough to be so noticeable. I have better things to do with my time, even when I'm NOT at Disney.

As others have said, I think lots of people would have a much better time at Disney AND in life if they just minded their own business. Does it hurt you if someone else is using a wheelchair? EVEN if they don't really need it? Is it really any of your business? Are you the person in charge of determining who is disabled "enough" to need one? No, I didn't think so ...


----------



## DisneyMomm

I made sure to say that I did not expect a mother to go to a bathroom to feed her baby, I also don't believe a baby should have a blanket over their head to eat in the sweltering Florida heat. What I have a problem with is exibitionist mothers. I most certainly do think there is an obligation to everybody to follow certain social rules when doing any of the things we do...especially the things that are considered natural. There are many very natural things that human beings do that all have social rules regarding how we go about it. There are rules on what forms of showing affection and love are suitable for public display, and what must be kept behind closed doors. There are rules about disposing of all kinds of bodily fluids. There are rules about how we are expected to eat in public. And there are rules about what body parts are allowed to be exposed in public. It is even considered rude and innappropriate for men to go topless in a lot of places in our society. I feel that a BF mother is still in a society where we do not except a woman walking around bare chested. Other cultures have different social rules, but we live here... and choose to stay living here. Untill it is socially exceptable for a woman to freely walk around bare chested, then I stand by my feeling that a BF mother has an obligation to respect society's rules to the best of her ability. Go ahead, BF your child, but do it in a way that has the least amount of exposure. If a mother needs to BF in a restaurant, or on a bus, then go ahead, but do it with class. As far as I'm concerned, if the baby is latched on and eating... no problem, if the baby has pulled away and your rumaging around for something in the diaper bag with your breast hanging out ... problem. Wear clothing that can be unbuttoned partially to allow access by the baby ( don't be the lady that took her entire T shirt off in a restaurant), wear a breastfeeding bra that can be closed up fairly quickly. I don't feel that a BF mother should hide away. I simply feel that there must absolutely also be consideration for others. I know many people say "then don't look". If someone is being fairly discreet, even if that are out in the open, it's pretty easy to avoid looking once you realize what their doing. The ones who almost flaunt the fact that they are allowed to have their b**bs hanging out are the ones that are hard to miss. I am related to one of those types of BF mothers. She almost made a point of doing it infront of people, just because she wanted to make a point. I remember once at a soccer game, one of the other Dads (who she didn't know well at all) was standing over her looking at the baby for a few minutes. The baby was laying across her stomach and chest when the dad was looking at him, and with no warning at all she pulled out her breast right in front of him to feed the baby, and the baby wasn't even really fussing for food yet. To me, that was totally inapropriate. I think that's why I get so frustrated by the whole BF topic. I think she tramatized me lol. I became so nervouse to go anywhere with her because I knew she was going to do things like that just to prove her point to everybody she could. Anyway, I don't think I'm being unfair in any way, BF wherever you need to, but do it with class.


----------



## glassslippergirl

Don't stop fast in the middle of the walkway.  The person behind you pushing the senior citizen in the wheelchair will not be able to stop as quickly.  If you do stop fast, do not yell at the person who taps you with the wheelchair.  It was not intentional on the part of the wheelchair pusher.

And bravo to those who expect some discretion while breastfeeding.


----------



## FourM's

ratlenhum said:


> There was this one man that kept staring at my son with disgust in The Plaza.  He even repositioned himself in his chair so that his back was to my son.  I went to use the restrooms and when I came back and walked past the man he said "in my country we drown children like that."   I looked him dead in the eye and said "F U" (but used the whole words, not loudly and no children heard. It was just him and another man at his table.) and sat down. I held back anger and tears because had my husband heard that he would have gotten up and killed the man.  I keep trying to forget it but once in a while I picture that ugly little man's face and my blood boils again.



How did you not slap him in the face! You should have answered-Well, lucky for you in my country we don't drown people for being ugly! What a rude man!


----------



## Eeyore5

csharpwv said:


> The ONLY time I wonder at healthy looking people in wheelchairs is when I see a family rotate through the same wheelchair throughout the day. You see one child in the wheelchair at one attraction, the next child in the wheelchair at the next attraction, and then the adults start taking their turn. Then later in the day you see the family - as healthy as can be walking out of the park! You REALLY have to wonder about that.



I am a person with a physical disability. I hope my experiences/knowledge can be helpful in clearing this up.

I can actually see where the whole family taking turns with a wheelchair would happen legitimately. One person may need the wheelchair due to physical issues or stamina issues. But, that person can still walk and doesn't want to sit all day. It is hard on your back to sit all day. It also isn't good for you. It increases the risk of blood clots for one. And, you can lose what strength you have if you don't use it The family may be thinking that since they have the wheelchair, it wouldn't hurt for others to have a break from walking when then person who needs it wants to walk. I have no problem with this.

Another scenario is this: My mom and I both need an ECV at least part of the day to make it at Disney due to or disabilities - we have different issues. We have been talking about renting 1 ECV and swtiching off.  Threads like that make it harder for me to do this even though it would be the better option. It hurts me when people assume that becuase I am obese, I am lazy.  I worked very hard to get to where I am. I didn't walk until 3. My Drs say I should walk as well as I do. I have medical reasons for my weight issues and am doing the best I can. It hurts when people make nasty comments to me when I am using an ECV. They don't know me and can't be bothered to get to know me, yet they think they can judge me. Thankfully negatively is the exception to the rule at Disney.

Ultimately I don't get why it matters to anyone else or what business it is of theirs why a person walks some and uses a wheelchair/ECV some or why people switch off. There is no advantage to using a wheelchair/ECV at Disney other then avoiding walking. Most rides have integrated lines. If they don't, the official policy is you wait the same amount of time at the ride entrance, then board. The accommodations at Disney are meant to provide equal access, not better.

Also, some people have asked why this is such a hot button issue. The reason is that it is hurtful to regularly have strangers think they know what you need and is best for you. And, strangers judging you when they know nothing about you. My best advice for most situations is, you don't have all the info. Don't judge others and hopefully others will return the favor to you when you do something they don't understand or think is wrong.


----------



## mitchfishguard

mickey&minniealways said:


> The think the reason the pp as well as myself and a few others have asked for it to be closed is because it has becomeing hostile and nothing but a place to complain about unruley children.



why do you think you need to speak for the rest of us? please keep out of our business. why are you clicking to read this thread? wow, the arrogance of some people. read a "lovely teddy bear and all his friends" thread instead. i havent come across a controversial post in the whole thread and im happy for you to leave and not to enter the thread again


----------



## averysmom

cuches said:


> Wow, never saw ANY and we visited just about EVERY bathroom in each park



There is only one in every park - so don't feel bad if you missed them   They are by the first-aid areas - TBH, I'm not sure if all of them are by a bathroom at all 

They are great places to go to IF you are in that general area - but as all nursing mothers know - if you are in Tomorrowland and baby is hungry, you AREN'T going to make it to that baby care station over behind Crystal Palace


----------



## NaLisa

Eeyore5 said:


> I am a person with a physical disability. I hope my experiences/knowledge can be helpful in clearing this up.
> 
> *snip*
> 
> Ultimately I don't get why it matters to anyone else or what business it is of theirs why a person walks some and uses a wheelchair/ECV some or why people switch off. There is no advantage to using a wheelchair/ECV at Disney other then avoiding walking. Most rides have integrated lines. If they don't, the official policy is you wait the same amount of time at the ride entrance, then board. The accommodations at Disney are meant to provide equal access, not better.
> 
> Also, some people have asked why this is such a hot button issue. The reason is that it is hurtful to regularly have strangers think they know what you need and is best for you. And, strangers judging you when they know nothing about you. My best advice for most situations is, you don't have all the info. Don't judge others and hopefully others will return the favor to you when you do something they don't understand or think is wrong.



Thanks for sharing your story. That last line should be required reading for everyone visiting WDW.


----------



## csharpwv

While I would like to believe it's true that guests in wheelchair lines have to wait the same amount of time - I know better - I saw this family that rotated the wheelchair amongst themselves throughout the day bypass myself, my wife, and hundreds of other guests at least 5 times in one day. And they experienced and left the ride/attraction before we ever got on!

I realize that not all disabilities are visible - or recognizable to the naked eye - BUT this appeared to be a perfectly healthy family - and was evidenced by the kids fighting to ride in the wheelchair.

As I said before, my Mother uses a wheelchair - so I am sensitive to the needs of individuals with a disability. 

In short - a wheelchair is NOT a stroller.


----------



## Ashton7

csharpwv said:


> While I would like to believe it's true that guests in wheelchair lines have to wait the same amount of time - I know better - I saw this family that rotated the wheelchair amongst themselves throughout the day bypass myself, my wife, and hundreds of other guests at least 5 times in one day. And they experienced and left the ride/attraction before we ever got on!


 

And I have to ask yet again -- how is it you just happened to be in the same place at the same time as this supposed family over and over again? And why in the world were you paying such close attention to them that you could even tell that every time you coincidentally saw them, they were switching off in the wheelchair? In your previous post, you even claimed to have seen them leaving the park. Did you follow them around all day? Why?

Furthermore, as someone who uses an ECV, I'm here to tell you that although there are a few attractions where you get streamlined somewhat, they are the exception, not the rule. I find it hard to believe there were five and you just happened to be there for all five ...


----------



## kcbedo

The title of this thread is really misleading.

Perhaps they could change it to "*What do you think about people breastfeeding in wheelchairs?*"


----------



## csharpwv

Ashton7 said:


> And I have to ask yet again -- how is it you just happened to be in the same place at the same time as this supposed family over and over again? And why in the world were you paying such close attention to them that you could even tell that every time you coincidentally saw them, they were switching off in the wheelchair? In your previous post, you even claimed to have seen them leaving the park. Did you follow them around all day? Why?
> 
> Furthermore, as someone who uses an ECV, I'm here to tell you that although there are a few attractions where you get streamlined somewhat, they are the exception, not the rule. I find it hard to believe there were five and you just happened to be there for all five ...



Yes, as crazy as it sounds - we kept seeing them over and over through the day at either Animal Kingdom - and yes - we did see them exiting the park and walking to the bus stop which was just beyond ours! We stayed at Saratoga Springs on that trip.

For us it was turning into a game - who are we going to see in the wheelchair next???? It was ridiculous! We weren't following them! 
Perhaps they decided to save that way - they didn't have any small (infant) children. I just checked Disney's site - and wheelchair rentals are a dollar or so cheaper. So they may have rented a wheelchair instead of a stroller.

Quite often we will see families multiple times in one day - my wife teases me that I have a very photographic memory - but I remember face and what people were wearing. Once I even noticed that a woman had changed shorts - then my wife remembered seeing her exiting Khali River Rapids.

But anyway - 


As I said in a previous post - I don't know why anyone would CHOOSE to use a wheelchair or an ECV if it wasn't medically necessary or as a medically prescribed precautionary measure. 

After one trip from Toontown Train Station to the Main Street Train station on my Mom's ECV (so she could ride the train)- I was totally ready to give the keys back to my Momma!


BTW - I think the post a few up from this one is really funny - Breastfeeding in wheelchairs!


----------



## delaneyc52

kcbedo said:


> The title of this thread is really misleading.
> 
> Perhaps they could change it to "*What do you think about people breastfeeding in wheelchairs?*"


----------



## FOXFIELDZOO

frtchr said:


> A mom feeding her baby was offensive to you?  Sad.



I thought the same


----------



## SiAmCrAzY

kcbedo said:


> The title of this thread is really misleading.
> 
> Perhaps they could change it to "*What do you think about people breastfeeding in wheelchairs?*"


----------



## FOXFIELDZOO

iheartjacksparrow said:


> When on a bus, don't let your kid take up 2 seats, and if you have a small enough child and the bus is crowded, just let them sit on your lap.
> 
> As for breastfeeding, WHO CARES!  There's naked women all over tv and I don't see many objections to that.  There's nothing wrong with feeding your child...get over it.
> 
> 
> And what's the big deal about using mugs from 2 or 3 years ago?
> If we bought new mugs every year that would be about an extra $70 a year on mugs!  Yes,  I know it's not just for mugs, its for the drinks and I really do appreciate it. But disney's not going broke just because I don't get a new one every year, they're making thousands and thousands of $$ from me going 2-3x a yr.
> If they're in good condition, I'm re-using them!



And your saving the planet as well. Disney is all for that  Maybe they should have it set up that you pay less if you bring back the older mug that way your not stealing anything


----------



## FOXFIELDZOO

Don't walk/run into on comming foot traffic .Right side please
If you don't like kids, little or big ,maybe this is not the place for you


----------



## CTDisneyfan816

When riding the Disney buses, bags go on your lap or between your legs in front of you, NOT on the seat next to you!


----------



## mitchfishguard

ratlenhum said:


> He hears and understands more than we realize because it could be days, weeks or months later, he'll say something that floors you.
> 
> There was this one man that kept staring at my son with disgust in The Plaza.  He even repositioned himself in his chair so that his back was to my son.  I went to use the restrooms and when I came back and walked past the man he said "in my country we drown children like that."   I looked him dead in the eye and said "F U" (but used the whole words, not loudly and no children heard. It was just him and another man at his table.) and sat down. I held back anger and tears because had my husband heard that he would have gotten up and killed the man.  I keep trying to forget it but once in a while I picture that ugly little man's face and my blood boils again.


my nephew is autistic and im one of the very few people he talks to. my hearts in my mouth and im shaking. thank god your husband didnt know and you showed real style. good on you and forget that clown. i genuinely believe that men like him will end up getting whats theirs.


----------



## cuches

kcbedo said:


> The title of this thread is really misleading.
> 
> Perhaps they could change it to "*What do you think about people breastfeeding in wheelchairs?*"



It does seem like these are the two big issues here but if you read past posts there are actually pretty good advice and information on things "not to do" at WDW (and in general) Sometimes, I think I, and we, do things that seem like no big deal to us but to others it is disrespectful and even hurtful. Sometimes people don't realize what they are doing is wrong, and it needs to be pointed out (not just whether or not BF in public is OK, or not to lie and use a WC or ECV if you don't need it) 

I must admit to one of my OWN bad behavior that I displayed at the end of one day at MK. The lines were RIDICULOUSLY long for the bus back to the resort (typical)  and it seemed like we waited for ever when a woman in an ECV jumped the entire line to wait where the 'handicap' line was, she and her large party were allowed to board while the hundreds (well seemed like hundreds) of us waiting forever watched. I was so annoyed that they were allowed to basically cut the entire line that I said loudly "that's fair" looking back later that night at my actions I felt horrible. First, what is the big deal of one more group of people being ahead of me....we all still made it back to the hotel eventually. Second, there was no need for me to make that woman and her party uncomfortable just because I was annoyed. It is difficult enough to ride around the park in a WC or ECV where people cut you off, and stop short in front of you as if you are not there. If given a choice I am sure most, if not all, people who need these devices would rather walk and enjoy the parks as the masses do. I find it sad that some people would use these devices to purposefully jump lines or get better seating for shows and parades but I think this is not the norm. Basically, I learned from this experience to be more tolerant and respectful of others.


----------



## heatherwillmom

ratlenhum said:


> He hears and understands more than we realize because it could be days, weeks or months later, he'll say something that floors you.
> 
> There was this one man that kept staring at my son with disgust in The Plaza.  He even repositioned himself in his chair so that his back was to my son.  I went to use the restrooms and when I came back and walked past the man he said "in my country we drown children like that."   I looked him dead in the eye and said "F U" (but used the whole words, not loudly and no children heard. It was just him and another man at his table.) and sat down. I held back anger and tears because had my husband heard that he would have gotten up and killed the man.  I keep trying to forget it but once in a while I picture that ugly little man's face and my blood boils again.



I think you did great in putting this horrible man in his place. I would have probably punched him & made a few comments about how I would like to rid the world of horrible people like him. You did much better in getting your point across.


----------



## Eeyore5

cuches said:


> Basically, I learned from this experience to be more tolerant and respectful of others.



 Well said. The world would be a better place if people followed that at Disney and at home.


----------



## Heva2015

Hi

I just wanted to step in on the wheelchair circling through family issue.  My mother my father and myself all have severe mobility difficulties...we call all walk a little but not much...also pushing a chair helps with mobility and sitting in it all day gets hard on your tush so on occasion we have rented one chair/one ecv between us...we would switch out when we needed a rest from walking/stretch.


----------



## blessedmom4

csharpwv said:


> While I would like to believe it's true that guests in wheelchair lines have to wait the same amount of time - I know better - I saw this family that rotated the wheelchair amongst themselves throughout the day bypass myself, my wife, and hundreds of other guests at least 5 times in one day. And they experienced and left the ride/attraction before we ever got on!



Perhaps if you kept seeing them "at least 5 times in one day" they weren't as far ahead of you as you thought? My DD uses a WC (this is her PERSONAL, fuschia W/C she uses everywhere we go, which is HER size only) and while there have been times we were "moved ahead" of others to allow her/us on a ride, there have been just as many times we have had to wait as they accommodated her needs. We have waited in many lines for shows and rides. Two exceptionally long waits were Jungle Cruise and Turtle Talk with Crush (they forgot we were waiting for entry into the show).


----------



## Ashton7

Heva2015 said:


> Hi
> 
> I just wanted to step in on the wheelchair circling through family issue. My mother my father and myself all have severe mobility difficulties...we call all walk a little but not much...also pushing a chair helps with mobility and sitting in it all day gets hard on your tush so on occasion we have rented one chair/one ecv between us...we would switch out when we needed a rest from walking/stretch.


 
Exactly. I have bad fibromyalgia. I can walk (although with a cane much of the time -- I also have a bone chip in my ankle). If I walk or stand on my feet for extended periods, yes, I can do it. But I pay for it by a fibro flare that can last a week or more and often completely knock me off my feet. It can be so bad that even vicodin doesn't touch the pain. But I'm fine for short distances, strolling in the shops, etc. My SO has difficulty breathing sometimes and some health issues. They can't keep up with me on an ECV so they usually use one, too. They've gotten so uber expensive to rent at Disney that we have indeed actually "shared" one a few times. It's a moot point for us anymore because they finally got so stupidly expensive that it was cheaper for us to literally buy our own and have them for use elsewhere.


----------



## bdoyledimou

Just back from a 2 week stay and happy to report i only witnessed 3 incidents of those listed on all these pages..

1) A group of about 10 teens with one friend in a wheel chair and a GAC trying to get on Jungle cruise. When they were told that only a total of 6 could go, they complained about how renting the chair and waiting at Guest Services was such a waste of their time and money. I saw them many times in the next week.. without the wheelchair.

2) A couple of kids (7 to 10-ish) arguing over who got to ride int eh chair next, while the parents turned bright red and told them to be quiet or they wouldn't get it anymore and have to stand in lines.

3) A dad just absolulty going off on his entire family. Security swooped in and took him away, but he came back about 20 minutes later, hugs all around and the family went on their way.

4) At the resort, on my floor, a man was carted away strapped to a gurney. He was ranting and cursing. Security was ignoring his rant, and calmly telling him that he would have to pay for all the damages to the room, in cash, and that his wife and kids would be taken care off until he was capable of returning... it was weird...


Unfortunately, not a single bare ****ie anywhere


----------



## LuluLovesDisney

Just back as well. I noticed 2 Brazilian tour groups, extremely well behaved and respectful. I didn't notice anyone breastfeeding either, not that there's anything wrong with that, just that it is discussed so much, you think you'd see it around every corner. And no overly drunk guests. No huge blowouts or anything unusual. 

I did notice about a dozen or so people smoking wherever they wanted, including a man with a huge stinky cigar on his balcony right above the BCV hot tub-ick!

Actually, I forgot one unusual thing- one bathroom stall (floor and seat) near Main Street was covered in blood. I have no idea how any woman did that. I looked for a custodial CM but didn't see one to report it. It was awful.


----------



## Minnie J

Its either between cursing at your child or having your child sitting in their diaper all day. Its hot for goodness sakes. Dont go mixing soggy diapers with sweat YUCKKY


----------



## cuches

bdoyledimou said:


> Just back from a 2 week stay and happy to report i only witnessed 3 incidents of those listed on all these pages..
> 
> 1) A group of about 10 teens with one friend in a wheel chair and a GAC trying to get on Jungle cruise. When they were told that only a total of 6 could go, they complained about how renting the chair and waiting at Guest Services was such a waste of their time and money. I saw them many times in the next week.. without the wheelchair.
> 
> 2) A couple of kids (7 to 10-ish) arguing over who got to ride int eh chair next, while the parents turned bright red and told them to be quiet or they wouldn't get it anymore and have to stand in lines.
> 
> 3) A dad just absolulty going off on his entire family. Security swooped in and took him away, but he came back about 20 minutes later, hugs all around and the family went on their way.
> 
> 4) At the resort, on my floor, a man was carted away strapped to a gurney. He was ranting and cursing. Security was ignoring his rant, and calmly telling him that he would have to pay for all the damages to the room, in cash, and that his wife and kids would be taken care off until he was capable of returning... it was weird...
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, not a single bare ****ie anywhere




#1 that disgusts me that people would fake the need for a GAC!

#2 Ditto

#3 I can see getting upset at the kids if they are whinny and if it is hot and humid HOWEVER be the adult and understand that kids can get whinny and meltdown when tired and hot. What messege does that send to the kids...that it's ok to fly off the handle and rant? HATE seeing parents go overboard on the kids without taking a deep breath and taking a break. We usually plan on MANY breaks especially in the air-conditioned shops or on a park bench in the shade. One time during last years trip my DH and I were upset with each other (not even sure why now) but I walked away for a few minutes to re-coup and NOT fight in front of my daughter. Within 15 minutes we were happy and back to having Disney fun!

#4 Mental  illness sucks.....not really sure what was going on there but that is scary!


----------



## ILoveMyGirls

Given that I am truly handicapped, it sickens me that those teenagers did that. This is why when fat people like me who are truly handicapped get stared at and people think we don't need our scooters.


----------



## kaileighbug

I guess I was too busy having my own fun to notice who was in a chair and who wasn't.  The only time I noticed was in TSM I thought it was neat how they had it set up to load and unload.  

As for those using the ECV's I know how hard it is to manuver with a stroller and wouldn't want to be in your shoes.


----------



## goofygrl4

the ringmaster said:


> Every time you steal from Disney, their profits don't go down their prices increase. so you complaining that you can't afford the mugs and "have" to use the old mugs means that you are stealing from everyone around you who are using the correct mug.



Disney doesn't loose money on soda trust me. . . I RE USE MY MUG as long as its the same one they are selling..Its not stealing..I paid for it once, why should I pay for it again! They started selling the mugs as another way to make more money. They are more than aware that people re use mugs, if they are the same mugs that they are selling they can't really tell the differnce or prove that you didn't buy it on ur current trip. SO I have no bit of remorce for re using! More money to spend in the parks else where!  I LOVE the Mouse..Just can't afford him as often as I'd like!

My biggest don't: PLEASE don't walk more than 2 or 3 people across.. It is so rude and people can't get passed you..

a few other don'ts: texting and walking..its almost as bad as texting and driving, your not watching where you're going, you slow way down and walk into people.

DON'T: talk on your cell phone SO LOUD the WHOLE time you are in line for a ride or show..Its bad enough we all have to wait, now I have to sit and listen to you personal phone call..no thank you

DO: have fun, you're in Disney, you went for the fun and magic, don't ruin it for other people by being mean and crabby..

and for goodness sake, if you're child is tired and crabby and just wants to be held ..DO IT..or stop and take a small PRIVATE BREAK,  proving a point by letting them scream their heads off as they walk 6t feet behind you is super mean..and in my book it makes you a HUGE JERK!`


----------



## goofygrl4

rarceneaux said:


> Having read the majority (but not all) of posts on this thread, I have learned to remind myself of a few things:
> 
> 1. My kids (DD 19 and DD 13) have had wonderful times at WDW. We made it a point to ENJOY their excitement. But much of our enjoyment came from others. I try to repay by letting families and the disabled get the front row. I am 5'11" and can usually see. Small kids and people in wheelchairs usually can't if I am standing in front of them!
> 
> 2. There is at least some wait for everything. People moving slowly in front of me (for whatever reason) really doesn't make my wait longer, it just gives us all some comfort room. Also, kids (and wives) need to use the "facilities" at the seemingly most inopportune times. If they need to get with their group who has moved ahead, I want to make that happen.
> 
> 3. Families with young children are likely on one of their first, if not the first, trip to Disney. They can't wait for the magic and I won't try to deny them their fun.
> 
> 4. CMs, like gate agents at the airport, have the toughest jobs. They are the front line with customers and the last recipient of information. CUT THEM SOME SLACK!
> 
> As a member of a Mardi Gras krewe in Louisiana, I can tell you that every rider on my float will throw to kids and the elderly WAY before throwing to the scantilly clad woman. Like Mardi Gras, Disney is FOR THE KID IN ALL OF US! Some of us have experienced (and want to continue to experience) the magic. For me, if I can spread a little "pixie dust" of my own to make someone else have just a tinier bit better day, then I have a GREAT day!
> 
> Never, EVER, underestimate the euphoria generated by GIVING a kind word, a smile or just a tiny bit of help.
> 
> I am 47 and will always be a kid at Disney because I know these joys!
> 
> Of course, I have my moments and found myself in the unenviable position of having to profusely apologize to a CM for behaving badly. The CM was very kind and understanding and forgave me (I did not raise my voice or use profanity, but was unreasonable none the less). I did not like eating that crow, and the taste will always remind me of the responsibility I have to my kids, wife, fellow travellers and Disney CMs to be decent, fair, understanding and, most importantly, a representative of the Disney Magic I carry with me every day![/QUO
> 
> YES!


----------



## maxiesmom

goofygrl4 said:


> Disney doesn't loose money on soda trust me. . . I RE USE MY MUG as long as its the same one they are selling..Its not stealing..I paid for it once, why should I pay for it again! They started selling the mugs as another way to make more money. They are more than aware that people re use mugs, if they are the same mugs that they are selling they can't really tell the differnce or prove that you didn't buy it on ur current trip. SO I have no bit of remorce for re using! More money to spend in the parks else where!



Actually it is stealing.  There are signs posted by the mugs stating they are good during the trip in which your purchased them only.  Pretty simple really.  It is just a shame that Disney can't rely on their guests to be honest and follow that rule, instead of scamming them where they can.

So it isn't stealing because they can't prove you purchased the mug on a different trip?  What kind of sense does that make?  You are stealing it and you know you are.

Saying you use the money you save in the parks makes no difference.  Following that twisted logic Disney should cut room rates in half, and then hope their guests spend that money in the parks.

I have a hard time reading what someone else says not to do when they set a poor example themselves.  Stealing is never ok, no matter if it is "just" soda.


----------



## scarlet_ibis

maxiesmom said:


> Actually it is stealing.  There are signs posted by the mugs stating they are good during the trip in which your purchased them only.  Pretty simple really.  It is just a shame that Disney can't rely on their guests to be honest and follow that rule, instead of scamming them where they can.
> 
> So it isn't stealing because they can't prove you purchased the mug on a different trip?  What kind of sense does that make?  You are stealing it and you know you are.
> 
> Saying you use the money you save in the parks makes no difference.  Following that twisted logic Disney should cut room rates in half, and then hope their guests spend that money in the parks.
> 
> I have a hard time reading what someone else says not to do when they set a poor example themselves.  Stealing is never ok, no matter if it is "just" soda.



Maybe I just haven't paid close attention, but I've never seen ANYTHING posted about the refillable mugs being restricted to the current trip.  (Although the signs I found when I googled seemed to indicate otherwise.)  Point of fact, it goes into the owner's locker and gets reused during the current calendar year.

I was also surprised to read some people's interpretation that you can only fill it at the resort where you are staying.  Not that I spend a lot of time traveling to other resorts to get my mug filled...

If Disney wanted it another way, they'd put a date on the mug and make you show your room key to refill it or something like that.

I suppose we're gaming the mouse by filling one mug for one person after another in our party.  We just got back from Williamsburg, and they have a refillable mug.  We must have filled that sucker two dozen times in two days, everywhere from the restaurants to the beverage stands to the visitor center.  Busch Gardens also has a refillable cup but they charge (less than regular price) for refills.


----------



## Michigan_Minnie

scarlet_ibis said:


> Maybe I just haven't paid close attention, but I've never seen ANYTHING posted about the refillable mugs being restricted to the current trip.  (Although the signs I found when I googled seemed to indicate otherwise.)  Point of fact, it goes into the owner's locker and gets reused during the current calendar year.
> 
> I was also surprised to read some people's interpretation that you can only fill it at the resort where you are staying.  Not that I spend a lot of time traveling to other resorts to get my mug filled...
> 
> If Disney wanted it another way, they'd put a date on the mug and make you show your room key to refill it or something like that.
> 
> I suppose we're gaming the mouse by filling one mug for one person after another in our party.  We just got back from Williamsburg, and they have a refillable mug.  We must have filled that sucker two dozen times in two days, everywhere from the restaurants to the beverage stands to the visitor center.  Busch Gardens also has a refillable cup but they charge (less than regular price) for refills.



Um seriously?


----------



## scarlet_ibis

Michigan_Minnie said:


> Um seriously?



Um, yeah.  My kids are 7, 4, and 1.  We're not going to carry around 5 ($50-$70 worth of) refillable mugs to have one for each person.  That's ridiculous.


----------



## Michigan_Minnie

scarlet_ibis said:


> Um, yeah.  My kids are 7, 4, and 1.  We're not going to carry around 5 ($50-$70 worth of) refillable mugs to have one for each person.  That's ridiculous.



It's really a shame you are teaching your children to lie, cheat and steal.  If you cant afford to follow the rules you should probably stay home.


----------



## maxiesmom

scarlet_ibis said:


> If Disney wanted it another way, they'd put a date on the mug and make you show your room key to refill it or something like that.



Yeah, blame Disney itself, because you obviously can't count on your guests to read, or to follow the rules without someone forcing them to.

That is like saying no store should have merchandise out on the shelves, because that is just asking people to steal.  "If they really cared, they would keep their stuff locked up."


----------



## Michigan_Minnie

maxiesmom said:


> Yeah, blame Disney itself, because you obviously can't count on your guests to read, or to follow the rules without someone forcing them to.
> 
> That is like saying no store should have merchandise out on the shelves, because that is just asking people to steal.  "If they really cared, they would keep their stuff locked up."


----------



## scarlet_ibis

Michigan_Minnie said:


> It's really a shame you are teaching your children to lie, cheat and steal.  If you cant afford to follow the rules you should probably stay home.



It's a real shame that Disboard rules prohibit me from replying like I'd like to.  Yes, I suppose that we're the only family who has ever shared a drink with their kids.    I'm obviously failing them by teaching them to share, teaching them ecology, and teaching them about economics (a lesson that 80% of America probably wishes they had had right about now).

Maybe I should go with DH's proposed curriculum of "The Mouse is Evil and Must Be Avoided."  

p.s.  None of the signs that I have found online have specified "one mug per person."


----------



## pigletforever

guys let's not get this thread locked.  There a many threads on this subject to play "point/counterpoint" Let's not bring it here.

Thanks.


----------



## scarlet_ibis

maxiesmom said:


> Yeah, blame Disney itself, because you obviously can't count on your guests to read, or to follow the rules without someone forcing them to.
> 
> That is like saying no store should have merchandise out on the shelves, because that is just asking people to steal.  "If they really cared, they would keep their stuff locked up."



Oh, blow.  I said I had never noticed that wording on any of the signs when I was down there.  I'm still not going to deny any member of my family a sip of lemonade from MY cup if they ask.  

Still, they obviously aren't serious about enforcing it.  It would be as simple as requiring you to show your room key before walking out with your mug.  Or as complicated as this:  http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2010/05/22/patent-no-refillable-mugs/

I still don't like the idea of having to buy all of those mugs.  So wasteful and toxic to the planet.  I already have a whole cabinet of mugs that I need to thin.  I came back from our Virginia vacation with two more that I will more than likely send to Good Will.  (Remember, I'm a horrible person.)  How many others go right into the trash?  Presuming I go by an earlier poster's recommendation and purchase one mug for each of us for each trip, that's at least 5 mugs per year.  We've been to Disney at least once a year since 2005, sometimes twice, although we've added children during that time.  We'd already be at almost 30 mugs when we really only need one.  (I'll *asterisk* this and say that we bought our first refillable mug on our last trip, so we have NOT been using the same mug year after year, as healthy for the planet as that may be.)  My parents go 3 or 4 times per year.  Does a retired couple really need to accumulate 8 mugs per year?

p.s.  What if you're not a resort guest?  What if you're a local who does a lot of business through the resorts, like the guy who drives the purple van?  You'd never have a room key and you'd never have an end date to your current stay.

p.s. #2  I'm going to go back to my earlier controversy about not taking seats from children at Belle's Storytime.  I noticed that MANY attractions at Busch Gardens had signs that stated that an adult must be accompanied by a guest under 54" to enjoy the attraction.  Perfect!  And I didn't see a single grown-up moaning about how they paid their ticket price and should be able to enjoy the little hot air balloons or dragon boats, etc., the same as any child...


----------



## Michigan_Minnie

pigletforever said:


> guys let's not get this thread locked.  There a many threads on this subject to play "point/counterpoint" Let's not bring it here.
> 
> Thanks.



Sorry.  I didnt bring it.  This is a member that likes to argue.  Not me.


----------



## Michigan_Minnie

scarlet_ibis said:


> Oh, blow.  I said I had never noticed that wording on any of the signs when I was down there.  I'm still not going to deny any member of my family a sip of lemonade from MY cup if they ask.
> 
> Still, they obviously aren't serious about enforcing it.  It would be as simple as requiring you to show your room key before walking out with your mug.  Or as complicated as this:  http://www.disneyfoodblog.com/2010/05/22/patent-no-refillable-mugs/
> 
> I still don't like the idea of having to buy all of those mugs.  So wasteful and toxic to the planet.  I already have a whole cabinet of mugs that I need to thin.  I came back from our Virginia vacation with two more that I will more than likely send to Good Will.  (Remember, I'm a horrible person.)  How many others go right into the trash?  Presuming I go by an earlier poster's recommendation and purchase one mug for each of us for each trip, that's at least 5 mugs per year.  We've been to Disney at least once a year since 2005, sometimes twice, although we've added children during that time.  We'd already be at almost 30 mugs when we really only need one.  (I'll *asterisk* this and say that we bought our first refillable mug on our last trip, so we have NOT been using the same mug year after year, as healthy for the planet as that may be.)  My parents go 3 or 4 times per year.  Does a retired couple really need to accumulate 8 mugs per year?
> 
> p.s.  What if you're not a resort guest?  What if you're a local who does a lot of business through the resorts, like the guy who drives the purple van?  You'd never have a room key and you'd never have an end date to your current stay.
> 
> p.s. #2  I'm going to go back to my earlier controversy about not taking seats from children at Belle's Storytime.  I noticed that MANY attractions at Busch Gardens had signs that stated that an adult must be accompanied by a guest under 54" to enjoy the attraction.  Perfect!  And I didn't see a single grown-up moaning about how they paid their ticket price and should be able to enjoy the little hot air balloons or dragon boats, etc., the same as any child...




Come on.  I think you need some kind of help.  I've seen your rants in the storytime area.  Please.  My family pays for entry to Disney just like you.  I can sit with my son anywhere I please as long as it doesnt break Disney's rules.  Whatever.  If this is how you feel it's pretty sad!


----------



## LuluLovesDisney

As far as the recent debate, I will say I think Disney should just go to the bar code sticker system. I have a HUGE cabinet full of Disney mugs and it isn't great for the environment. I'd love to take an old mug and just buy a new sticker if Disney went to that model. Until then I add to my stash o'plastic mugs. I just cleaned out my tupperware to make room for them since the ones from my most recent trip didn't fit in the mug cabinet!


----------



## Michigan_Minnie

LuluLovesDisney said:


> As far as the recent debate, I will say I think Disney should just go to the bar code sticker system. I have a HUGE cabinet full of Disney mugs and it isn't great for the environment. I'd love to take an old mug and just buy a new sticker if Disney went to that model. Until then I add to my stash o'plastic mugs. I just cleaned out my tupperware to make room for them since the ones from my most recent trip didn't fit in the mug cabinet!



That would be a great idea Lulu!


----------



## CocosMeme

Back to the ECV "thing" - my husband has PAD and has had by-pass surgery to replace clogged arteries in both legs. He can walk for a while but long distance walking causes his legs to swell and sting. WE rent the ECV for him to ride around the parks and he always parks it and we stand in the lines to ride the rides. We have gotten strange looks many times from people for doing this. He says he would feel guilty getting special perks for having to use it because there are many people who truly cannot walk short distances. They are very expensive to rent and I just can't see why people would rent them thinking they are going to get on the rides faster. If we truly did not need it we would not rent it! He only uses it to stand in lines if it is possible to ride through long venues and get off at the end to get on. I guess my point is that you cannot tell from looking at someone why they are using an ECV. We also rented one several years ago for my sister who had lung cancer and she was a true Disney World lover. She did not LOOK sick at the time we took her, but she died 2 months after. She would never have been able to enjoy the trip without the chair.


----------



## ILoveMyGirls

As far as sodas in reuseable cups are concerned, if Disney truly doesn't want people to reuse them, they should change the color/design every now and again on various days. Disney Corp. is not stupid, they know people are reusing the same cups.

As far as sharing with your kids, there is nothing wrong with that. It is not stealing. Most of us do not have an endless supply of money, even when drinks are not refillable, i often share a large soda with my kids due to cost savings.


----------



## ILoveMyGirls

that's a great idea, you should submit your idea to disney corporate.



LuluLovesDisney said:


> As far as the recent debate, I will say I think Disney should just go to the bar code sticker system. I have a HUGE cabinet full of Disney mugs and it isn't great for the environment. I'd love to take an old mug and just buy a new sticker if Disney went to that model. Until then I add to my stash o'plastic mugs. I just cleaned out my tupperware to make room for them since the ones from my most recent trip didn't fit in the mug cabinet!


----------



## crashbb

ILoveMyGirls said:


> As far as sodas in reuseable cups are concerned, if Disney truly doesn't want people to reuse them, they should change the color/design every now and again on various days. Disney Corp. is not stupid, they know people are reusing the same cups.
> 
> As far as sharing with your kids, there is nothing wrong with that. It is not stealing. Most of us do not have an endless supply of money, even when drinks are not refillable, i often share a large soda with my kids due to cost savings.



Sharing a drink that is not refillable is entirely different - you paid for a finite amount of soda and divided it however you wanted.  It is like comparing sharing an a la carte meal (acceptable) and paying for a single buffet and having multiple people go up an eat (not acceptable).

Now, I do agree with your first point - it is clearly against WDW policy to reuse the mug, but they obviously don't think it is worth enforcing (likely it would cost them more to keep making new mugs than they feel they are losing through those that reuse them).


----------



## ILoveMyGirls

Let's not argue here, let's just discuss. 

We as parents normally don't want our kids to drink a lot of soda, giving them a sip of our soda is nothing unusual. Disney knows this too. If they did not want parents to do this then they would discontinue the drinks. 

Comparing it to eating out at a buffet is not a strong comparison at all as you are speaking of an entire meal, not just a drink.

Also, on the topic of plastic cups, Disney should go "green" with these cups as a lot of landfills will be filled due to the large number of people who buy drinks in these cups and eventually throw them out when they become worn looking.

We only spend one day at Disney, we don't drink sodas all day long, so my kids taking sips from my diet coke or diet pepsi or whatever they sell at Disney will not break Disney bank. For goodness sake, look at all of the free food Disney is giving away and people on this thread are arguing about a refill on a darn drink. lol.

We will not be on the free food plan at Disney, we will be one of the few who are actually paying for our food.




crashbb said:


> Sharing a drink that is not refillable is entirely different - you paid for a finite amount of soda and divided it however you wanted.  It is like comparing sharing an a la carte meal (acceptable) and paying for a single buffet and having multiple people go up an eat (not acceptable).
> 
> Now, I do agree with your first point - it is clearly against WDW policy to reuse the mug, but they obviously don't think it is worth enforcing (likely it would cost them more to keep making new mugs than they feel they are losing through those that reuse them).


----------



## crashbb

Not sure why it was "arguing" when I made a comment and "discussing" when you made a comment, but anyway....

I agree that Disney obviously doesn't care enough to enforce the rule (as I had stated).  I don't agree that sharing a non refillable drink with your child is the same as sharing a refillable mug with your family.  I agree that a meal is bigger/more expensive than a drink, but the analogy still holds, in my opinion.

Not that either of our opinions matter - clearly it isn't important enough to WDW to police and I sure as heck am not going to notice/care what mugs someone else is using.


----------



## Michigan_Minnie

ILoveMyGirls said:


> Let's not argue here, let's just discuss.
> 
> We as parents normally don't want our kids to drink a lot of soda, giving them a sip of our soda is nothing unusual. Disney knows this too. If they did not want parents to do this then they would discontinue the drinks.
> 
> Comparing it to eating out at a buffet is not a strong comparison at all as you are speaking of an entire meal, not just a drink.
> 
> Also, on the topic of plastic cups, Disney should go "green" with these cups as a lot of landfills will be filled due to the large number of people who buy drinks in these cups and eventually throw them out when they become worn looking.
> 
> We only spend one day at Disney, we don't drink sodas all day long, so my kids taking sips from my diet coke or diet pepsi or whatever they sell at Disney will not break Disney bank. For goodness sake, look at all of the free food Disney is giving away and people on this thread are arguing about a refill on a darn drink. lol.
> 
> We will not be on the free food plan at Disney, we will be one of the few who are actually paying for our food.



We go to Disney once or twice a year for at least a week.  We've never had free dining or used any other discount.  We pay for our meals.  Luckily we are going during a time of free dining.  Nice crack: "We will be one of the few who are actually paying for our food"


----------



## DisneyMomm

LuluLovesDisney said:


> As far as the recent debate, I will say I think Disney should just go to the bar code sticker system. I have a HUGE cabinet full of Disney mugs and it isn't great for the environment. I'd love to take an old mug and just buy a new sticker if Disney went to that model. Until then I add to my stash o'plastic mugs. I just cleaned out my tupperware to make room for them since the ones from my most recent trip didn't fit in the mug cabinet!


Yes, a perfect idea!! And they should be available in a variety of designs so each member of the family can pick their favourite. I hate that the mugs all look the same (or only have slight differences), makes it harder to remember which kid had which cup... then they fight   Not to mention the fact that it's very frustrating paying all that money for cups that all look alike. If they're different, then everyone has a unique momento.


----------



## ILoveMyGirls

I did not say you were arguing, I just wanted to preface what I was saying to avoid any arguments against what I was say 

The only solution to the drinks is to have Disney get rid of the refillable drinks. The soda only costs them pennies literally, as I have worked in restaurants and know that they make a ton of money on drinks, I am sure that is why they offer refillable drinks.

Honestly, until these threads were started I never payed enough attn. to know that a drink could be refillable  lol



crashbb said:


> Not sure why it was "arguing" when I made a comment and "discussing" when you made a comment, but anyway....
> 
> I agree that Disney obviously doesn't care enough to enforce the rule (as I had stated).  I don't agree that sharing a non refillable drink with your child is the same as sharing a refillable mug with your family.  I agree that a meal is bigger/more expensive than a drink, but the analogy still holds, in my opinion.
> 
> Not that either of our opinions matter - clearly it isn't important enough to WDW to police and I sure as heck am not going to notice/care what mugs someone else is using.


----------



## maxiesmom

ILoveMyGirls said:


> Let's not argue here, let's just discuss.
> 
> We as parents normally don't want our kids to drink a lot of soda, giving them a sip of our soda is nothing unusual. Disney knows this too. If they did not want parents to do this then they would discontinue the drinks.
> 
> Comparing it to eating out at a buffet is not a strong comparison at all as you are speaking of an entire meal, not just a drink.



Most buffets will charge you if they see you giving bites of your food to someone who didn't purchase a buffet meal.  So no, that is not comparing a whole meal to a sip.  It is comparing a bite to a sip.  Not saying that I think someone letting a child take a drink is stealing, but the bite comparison does hold up under scrutiny.

If we don't want to get into fights on this thread and get it locked, how about we all don't post things that get around or circumvent Disney rules as tips and things that we feel justified in doing?  Just as I  don't want to see someone posting that they sneak their 4 year old in to Disney World for free, I don't want to hear how you ignore the signs and re-use your mugs.


----------



## ILoveMyGirls

I'm unsure why you quoted me when you wrote this as I never said we shared a drink with our kids, I said I don't see anything wrong with it. I am not the person who originated this topic, I was just providing my input.

This topic is actually becoming hilarious as those of you who think giving a child a sip of soda out of a mom or dad's cup which is perfectly normal in everyday life of parents are acting as if this is some sort of criminal activity and it is not.

I'm really interested in the psychology of the posters who believe that this is truly some sort of "crime" because it is not even close to "stealing" as some are stating.

Anyway, I'm done with the entire soda talk as it is really silly for people to consider it wrong for a parent to share a drink with one of their kiddos at Disney.



maxiesmom said:


> Most buffets will charge you if they see you giving bites of your food to someone who didn't purchase a buffet meal.  So no, that is not comparing a whole meal to a sip.  It is comparing a bite to a sip.  Not saying that I think someone letting a child take a drink is stealing, but the bite comparison does hold up under scrutiny.
> 
> If we don't want to get into fights on this thread and get it locked, how about we all don't post things that get around or circumvent Disney rules as tips and things that we feel justified in doing?  Just as I  don't want to see someone posting that they sneak their 4 year old in to Disney World for free, I don't want to hear how you ignore the signs and re-use your mugs.


----------



## kcbedo

Disney's rules for the refillable mugs are clearly detailed in the refillable mug sticky:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2447967

Arguing about whether you agree with it or not or how to get around the rules will not change anyone's mind and will just get this thread closed.


----------



## maxiesmom

ILoveMyGirls said:


> I'm unsure why you quoted me when you wrote this as I never said we shared a drink with our kids, I said I don't see anything wrong with it. I am not the person who originated this topic, I was just providing my input.



I quoted you because of your statement that sharing a drink is not the same as sharing food at a buffet.  I was pointing out that some buffet restaurants will charge you for a full meal if they see you sneaking a bite off of someone else's plate.  You said there was no way to compare taking a drink out of a mug to eating at a buffet.  Well, if you can be charged for a full meal for only taking one bite at a buffet, I think you can compare that with taking one sip out of a mug.

I also stated that I didn't think giving your child a drink out of your mug equaled stealing.


----------



## DisneyMomm

I'm not arguing for either side, or trying to rock the boat in any way, but just had a thought on how people sharing their reusable cups, or giving thier child a sip, would actually impact the cost for everyone else. The way I see it, when Disney chose the price of the cup, they didn't have a definate number to base it on to ensure they made a profit. Before there was the refillable mugs, people would buy drinks separately, and a certain percentage would share their drinks. Disney would never have known just how many people would buy the cup and how many times they'd fill it. They chose that $ amount because they knew that no matter what, they would make a profit. To fill one of those cups with soda probably doesn't even cost Disney a penny. They have no idea how much each person who buys one can drink. 1 person who loves soda might drink twice as much as 2 people sharing a cup. They have no way to judge if they could've made more of a profit. It's not like 50 out of 200 t-shirts they were selling went missing, and now they lost 25% of they're expected profit. If they raise the cost of the mugs, it will be because they always raise the cost eventually. And just incase anyone is wondering, I do buy the mugs for each one of us


----------



## Queenk333

I could not have said it better! Thank you.



Brit_Jude said:


> I just don't get it smoking is OK and it is offensive if people walk through it showing their distain but breastfeeding isn't OK.  You do not have to look if you are offended. When was the last time you complained about a Victoria's Secret commercial or the Sports Illustrated Swimsuit edition? You see more of those women's breasts and bodies than you usually see from a breastfeeding mother, and yet nobody seems to have a problem with seeing women strutting in their lingerie on a commercial during their favorite family sitcom. Obviously, most people in this country have no problem with the female form portrayed in a sexualized manner that is probably the problem. It's only when breasts are used for their intended purpose that most people get offended.


----------



## Michigan_Minnie

kcbedo said:


> Disney's rules for the refillable mugs are clearly detailed in the refillable mug sticky:
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2447967
> 
> Arguing about whether you agree with it or not or how to get around the rules will not change anyone's mind and will just get this thread closed.



Thanks for posting this.  I dont see why the rules are so hard to follow.


----------



## Queenk333

You are in good company!  We do the same thing. 





perfectparanoia said:


> This will be our first trip with kids but I expect to both:
> 
> 1. Tell them we are going back to the hotel if they don't behave
> 2. Have to follow through the first day so the rest of the trip goes smoothly.
> 
> My touring plans even reflect this (have extra time at Animal Kingdom later in the week to be sure we get to do everything).
> 
> Sometimes, some of us aren't threatening, we are reminding them that there are consequences.
> 
> In fact, just last week, we went to a swimming pool and stayed a whole 10 minutes because my littlest wouldn't behave. I told him we would leave, he kept it up, we left. Didn't do it the next time.
> 
> Yeah, I am a big meanie.


----------



## Michigan_Minnie

And the comment about lying, cheating and stealing was referring to bringing your old mug back, not sharing a sip with your child!


----------



## LuluLovesDisney

DisneyMomm said:


> Yes, a perfect idea!! And they should be available in a variety of designs so each member of the family can pick their favourite. I hate that the mugs all look the same (or only have slight differences), makes it harder to remember which kid had which cup... then they fight   Not to mention the fact that it's very frustrating paying all that money for cups that all look alike. If they're different, then everyone has a unique momento.



I know, I saw a really cute gold glitter castle travel mug and it was $18- more than a refillable mug anyway! lol Why not just let us buy the mug we want and the sticker separately? Then we could just scan the barcode.


----------



## ~armywife~

whenever we go to WDW, we get the deluxe dining plan.  (have to say, i just love dining at disney ).  the DxDP comes with refillable mugs for each member of our party, but when we go to eat at our resort, we don't always want to cart all the mugs around .. especially the ones we got for the littler kids, so the adults usually take theirs and we just share.

WE know that we paid for everyone, but i never thought about how it might look to OTHER people (well .. never thought about it til i read this thread).  i understand that there are people who buy fewer mugs than their party size and just share, but know that not everyone you see sharing a mug is paying less.


----------



## LockShockBarrel

It's like every other retail place on the planet. Prices are set based on materials used, service, and profit. Disney is not going to lower their profit margins, and if they see profit go down, the prices will be raised to put their profit back up. Every time someone cheats the system, steals, destroys merchandise etc, prices will rise to make up for those losses. While it may not seem like a lot at the time (ie "oh it's just one mug of pop"), add that up over the course of a vacation, times the amount of people doing it and all of a sudden we're talking about a decent chunk of money. Of course it's a huge markup on the product anyway, but Disney is there to make money, there's no two ways about that. So every time someone steals and all that, in some fraction, everyone else ends up paying for it. 

There are posted rules about those mugs, if you break them, it's stealing no matter how you justify it to yourself. It's stealing to take a gummi bear out of the bulk bin at the grocery store, it's stealing to take a grape off the bunch in the produce department, it's stealing to refill that mug outside of the posted rules.


----------



## scarlet_ibis

Ruby Tuesday doesn't haul you to jail if you say, "Yes," when your 7 year old asks for the tomatoes off of your salad bar salad, and I'm sure Disney cares not either if the child has a few sips of mom or dad's soda.

I'm sure Disney realizes that they lose even more money if everyone brings their own soda or buys it off site.

An aside, the Williamsburg mugs are good for all of 2010 and are dated.


----------



## LockShockBarrel

Of course you're not going to be arrested for it, but it doesn't make it right. 

This seems to be an on going theme with you Scarlet Ibis, you've posted at least 2 issues you've had, which is fine, but have a problem when people don't agree with you. It goes beyond posting an opinion and turns into arguments when you can't get anyone to agree with your opinion. As most people have said, your issues have been with rules, not tips. Rules are in place for a reason, no matter what you think about them.


----------



## DisneyMomm

Ok, this aguement has gone on for a really long time now. Honestly, I think people that have such a huge issue (to the point of being angry) with a kid taking a few sips out of Mom or Dad's cup are just a little bit over the top. I'm sorry, but that's taking the whole "Hall Monitor" thing a little too far. I don't believe for one moment that most of these people in any similar situation would actually say to their child "No you can't have a taste, or a sip, because I only paid for me to drink out of it", unless the kid actually wanted an entire drink for themselves. I'm speaking generally here, not neccessarily just the cups at Disney, but for any similar senario that has been brought up. Some parents might not have intended for their kids to have any of that stuff, maybe brought them juice boxes and milk from the grocery store. If the kid askes for a sip "who cares". I do agree with Scarlet ibis on the point that it's like giving your kid a cherry tomatoe, once again "who cares". I buy the mugs for all of us, and I couldn't care less if a Mommy gives her 3 yr old a sip of soda from her cup. 
On the other hand, I agree with the other side on the fact that it is wrong to buy 1 or 2 cups to share amongst a whole family.


----------



## Michigan_Minnie

The issue is reusing your mugs-not giving your child a drink from yours!  And Williamsburg IS NOT DISNEY so get over it.  Scarlet_Ibis just likes to start problems as you can see by looking at her previous posts.  Your rationalizations are just ridiculous.


----------



## DisneyMomm

I beg to differ, a couple of pages back there was indeed the inference that giving even a sip was still stealing, I was mearly commenting on that. I did infact address the sharing a cup issue by saying I agree with you on that point. Not sure why your saying I'm being ridiculous


----------



## Michigan_Minnie

DisneyMomm said:


> I beg to differ, a couple of pages back there was indeed the inference that giving even a sip was still stealing, I was mearly commenting on that. I did infact address the sharing a cup issue by saying I agree with you on that point. Not sure why your saying I'm being ridiculous




Sorry DisneyMomm!  I didnt mean to imply you are ridiculous.  That wasnt directed at you.  Sorry again.


----------



## WebmasterDoc

OK - this seems to have become an argument rather than a discussion.

Thanks for participating.


----------

